# July 2014 rainbows :)



## sedgeez

This is a group for the rainbow babies of July 2014.

Members and due dates:

Celine - July 2nd

Linnypops - July 9th

Loup89 - July 9th

Dairymomma - July 14th

Swampmaiden - July 15th

Suffolksarah- July 20th

Munchkin30 - July 21st

Jodiejodie + Sedgeez - July 22nd

Bumblebee24 - July 24th

Nessaw - July 26th

Wannanewbaby - July 27th

Espero - July 30th


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey there. 

I'm very very cautiously due 21st July. 

I have a DD who is just over 2 and had a mmc in July. It was found at my 12 weeks scan that baby had died at 8+6. I had a scan at 8 weeks where baby was measuring 6+4 and i think i knew something was wrong then. I had a medically managed MC and had 3 AF's before i concieved again. 

i got my BFP on friday at 10DPO and since then have had 2 more positives on cheap tests, a pregnant 1-2 on a digi and a quick + on a clearblue plus and i still don't believe a word of it! AF is due tomorrow and i've got a horrible feeling it will turn up like clockwork and this will all have been a dream!!

Oh and i'm pretty chatty if you haven't noticed :)

Congrats on your BFP. We have to believe these are our angel babies. 

xxx


----------



## sedgeez

Munchkin30 said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I'm very very cautiously due 21st July.
> 
> I have a DD who is just over 2 and had a mmc in July. It was found at my 12 weeks scan that baby had died at 8+6. I had a scan at 8 weeks where baby was measuring 6+4 and i think i knew something was wrong then. I had a medically managed MC and had 3 AF's before i concieved again.
> 
> i got my BFP on friday at 10DPO and since then have had 2 more positives on cheap tests, a pregnant 1-2 on a digi and a quick + on a clearblue plus and i still don't believe a word of it! AF is due tomorrow and i've got a horrible feeling it will turn up like clockwork and this will all have been a dream!!
> 
> Oh and i'm pretty chatty if you haven't noticed :)
> 
> Congrats on your BFP. We have to believe these are our angel babies.
> 
> xxx

I like chatty! :thumbup:

I had a mmc in feb of this year. I was 10 weeks but the baby died at 6 weeks.

We had been trying since then with no luck. I have PCOS so I have irregular cycles. But I'm due af this week.

I'm still expecting it to turn up too! 

It's hard being this early after a loss. Feels like it's taking forever!

xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

It's so sad isn't it? How many dpo are you if AF is still poss due?? At 4+4 I'd have though you were past that. Its very scary being here and I'm checking every little symptom and thought and trying to be happy about the pregnancy whilst not getting my hopes up too much!
Will you get early tests/scans? How are you feeling symptoms-wise? I had spotting at 12 and I think 14dpo with my unsuccessful pregnancy and no spitting with my dd so I'm praying for no spotting! X


----------



## ladyluck8181

Me! I had an ectopic in July and another loss on 29th sept at 5wks. I've just had my 6 week reassuarance scan today. Squishy was in the right place, measured bang on 6+1 and had a lovely strong heartbeat :happydance::happydance:

I'm due 6th July 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Munchkin30

Amazing news ladyluck, so pleased for you and so lovely to see your little bean!! How come you were offered early scans? I'm starting to wonder what i'll get and you're not far from me, i'm near Derby.


----------



## ladyluck8181

It's because I have had a previous ectopic Hun, there is always an increased risk of it happening again so our EPAU like to check early that it is in the right place


----------



## ladyluck8181

I'm sure if you voiced your concerns with your history you would be entitled to a reassurance scan


----------



## celine

Hi! This is my third pregnancy this year after a mc at 6/7 weeks and a mmc at 10 weeks (baby measured 6) and im praying for a healthy baby x.
My reassurance scan is in just over two weeks time because hubby is going on a business trip so we couldnt have it this week.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey Celine :hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

Hi :thumbup:

I need to speak to my doctor and see if I could get an early scan. I'm just so worried.

What are your symptoms so far ladies?

Mine currently are;

Sore boobs,
Fatigue,
Nausea,
Bloating,
Headaches,
Backache,
Cramping and pulling in my lower abdomen.

The sickness has been worse today. I had bad nausea last time quite early too. I haven't been sick yet but I feel awful!

But I take it as a good sign!


----------



## ladyluck8181

Nausea, nausea, nausea!

And an unquenchable thirst, I've been drinking 6 x 500ml bottles of water per day. I used to only drink 2 or 3 at most!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Hi girls, I am ill, vomiting constantly, I should be 6 and 3 days hopefully scan doesn't put me back today I don't know if I could carry on this way, my biggest complaint besides the vomiting is the thought of putting food near my mouth which makes it so hard to get the nausea at bay, here we go again.


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies. I'm pg for the 3rd time this year too. 2nd tri loss in July (hb lost at 14 weeks) then a blighted ovum in October and now VERY shocking and surprising BFP just 5 weeks later. According to my lmp (and m/c), I'm 6+0 today but going by ovulation I'm 4+6 or thereabouts. Have a dating ultrasound scheduled for next week but nervous it's going to be another blighted ovum or a mmc. I have two kids to prove I can go full term but having had 8 miscarriages too makes me jumpy. Symptoms so far staying mild-larger and denser bbs but not sore, slight nausea that comes and goes, tired but not overly so, and sort of forgetful. Oh and MAJOR acne breakout the week I got my bfp but it's calming down now. Labs showed my hCG was at 38 at 11-12dpo and up to 236 at 15-16 dpo but dr isn't too encouraging. Said straight out I'm most likely going to miscarry but she's going off my lmp/mc dates, not ov. Hope she's wrong and I can stay in this group for more than just 3 weeks this time...


----------



## ladyluck8181

Congratulations and welcome :hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

Hi everyone! :flower:

Fingers crossed for us all that things are fine.

And I have the sickness too, every time I try to eat it makes me ill :dohh:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello all. Dairymomma sounds like you've been through the mill, if your dr is going my LMP it's clearly rubbish. They're so stupid sometimes, don't they know we all know when we ovulate to the minute?? FIngers crossed the HCG continues to rise xx

I'm starting to get stressed today, i really wish i hadn't tested so early (10DPO). I only did it because my friend was coming up and i wanted to know if i could drink, it was a proper surprise. But i've now known for 4 days and my period isn't even due til tomorrow, i feel like i've had enough of the first tri and waiting already! 

I don't know what to think about my symptoms. I've been weeing lots for days, a bit constipated, a bit of boob pain and nausea and dizzyness and more thirsty than usual. The symptoms aren't getting worse but i have to remember i'm not even late for AF yet!

I got a 1-2 on a digi on sunday at 12DPO and i naughtily bought another double pack on the way home from orchestra tonight so i'll test tomorrow 14DPO. I got a 2-3 at 13DPO with my DD so i'm praying it'll be a 2-3. I just need to know if my HCG is increasing or not, but it's probably really stupid and i'll get a 1-2 again and freak out even more!!

Hope you're all doing well tonight anyway xx


----------



## sedgeez

Munchkin30 said:


> Hello all. Dairymomma sounds like you've been through the mill, if your dr is going my LMP it's clearly rubbish. They're so stupid sometimes, don't they know we all know when we ovulate to the minute?? FIngers crossed the HCG continues to rise xx
> 
> I'm starting to get stressed today, i really wish i hadn't tested so early (10DPO). I only did it because my friend was coming up and i wanted to know if i could drink, it was a proper surprise. But i've now known for 4 days and my period isn't even due til tomorrow, i feel like i've had enough of the first tri and waiting already!
> 
> I don't know what to think about my symptoms. I've been weeing lots for days, a bit constipated, a bit of boob pain and nausea and dizzyness and more thirsty than usual. The symptoms aren't getting worse but i have to remember i'm not even late for AF yet!
> 
> I got a 1-2 on a digi on sunday at 12DPO and i naughtily bought another double pack on the way home from orchestra tonight so i'll test tomorrow 14DPO. I got a 2-3 at 13DPO with my DD so i'm praying it'll be a 2-3. I just need to know if my HCG is increasing or not, but it's probably really stupid and i'll get a 1-2 again and freak out even more!!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well tonight anyway xx

I know how you feel. Knowing this early makes it more stressful.

I have PCOS and my cycles are irregular. So I use an app to help me track them, but predicting ovulation and af are never spot on.

I tested on what it said was 8dpo and got my BFP. I'm due my af this Friday according to one app, and today according to another.

So I don't know what to think.

I tested randomly because I had a first response test. I thought I'd try it and didn't think I'd get a positive this early. But I did know I was pregnant. I could just tell. 

I ordered some more first response tests on amazon lol but I should get them in the next few days. A I'm hoping when I do it I'll get another BFP and a good line. It was a faint line on the test I did. But with it being 8dpo I'm not surprised! I was surprised to get a line at all.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well done for staying off the tests! So far I've done 3 ics, a clearblue plus and a clearblue digi and I'm planning another tomorrow so that's 6 by 14dpo! I'm feeling like a crazy lady now :duh:


----------



## sedgeez

The only reason I've not done more is the fact I have to buy them lol so I'm waiting to receive the ones off amazon.

I'm just hoping it's still a BFP when I do the next one!


----------



## Loup89

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations on all your bfps!! 
Hope it's ok to join. I should be due 9th July :)

Had a miscarriage at 7 weeks last December and been TTC ever since, I have PCOS and endometriosis so it's been a long four year battle to get to this point. 

I had a laparoscopy, dye test and hysteroscopy at 13dpo without realising I was pregnant! I've since been in pain and now had two scans, first at 5w1 my hcg levels were 680 so they saw nothing but then today at 5w5days they didn't even bother with bloods because they saw the sac with abdominal scan and she was pretty sure she saw yolk too :) 

My symptoms are -

Sore boobs
Nausea
Very thirsty
Crampy pains
Hot all the time
Gas
Heartburn (never had this before in my life)
I'm like a sniffer dog, I can smell EVERYTHING and most things make me feel sick.

Is anyone having any early scans?


----------



## Munchkin30

Well morning ladies. After a stressy day yesterday i really didn't believe i was properly pregnant. My AF is due today (14dpo) and i was convinced she'd turn up so I very bravely (or stupidly) did another clearblue digi and an internet cheapie. That's 7 now :dohh:



After a 1-2 2 days ago i'm happy with that. But when will i really believe i'm pregnant??

xx


----------



## ferozi12

Due July 4th here! 
I had an early scan yesterday due to spotting and we saw a healthy bean with a strong heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello ferozi and congrats xx


----------



## celine

Happy to see that digi munchkin :)


----------



## ladyluck8181

Munchkin30 said:


> After a 1-2 2 days ago i'm happy with that. But when will i really believe i'm pregnant??

Probably once you are holding bubs in your arms :rofl:


----------



## celine

ladyluck8181 said:


> Munchkin30 said:
> 
> 
> After a 1-2 2 days ago i'm happy with that. But when will i really believe i'm pregnant??
> 
> Probably once you are holding bubs in your arms :rofl:Click to expand...

Just before she starts screamin for the drugs i reckon, :haha:


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Hey guys,

Mind if I join? Im nervously pregnant and today im at 12dpo. I used a IC at night on 10dpo and got a very faint positive. Then used fmu on frer and more IC at 11dpo - both postive and no need to squint to see lines. Just did a clearblue digi this morning (fmu) and got 1-2weeks pregnant. However i cant see the IC getting darker today so im sure ill be peeing on more IC today.

Its such a nerve wrecking time, hoping it all goes well this time.

Munchkin- your dates are very similar to mine. Im also in the East Midlands. I tried to get my doc to do blood tests yesterday but said nothing can be done at this stage, so not very helpful.

Celine- i think I remember you from toddlers section as I have a 4yr old too. Sorry about your losses and wishing you the best.

Good luck to all you ladies and hoping we continue with our ride to July xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey laughoutloud. Yes I'm 14dpo or 4+1 today. I'll go and see the dr tomorrow (thought if wait til I'd officially missed AF) and see what he can do . I'm not so much bothered about blood tests, although it would be nice, as my last pregnancy was a mmc at 12 weeks I'd love an 8 and 10 week scan so when I go in at 12 weeks I'll basically know what's going on. Where are you in the east mids? X


----------



## celine

Hi ladies can i ask ur personal opinion, so after two mc in a row im 7 weeks tomorrow and hubby has just left for a 10 day business trip. Bcos of my mc i was offered an early scan...this week if i wanted and we have declined and chosen to wait til hubby gets back, so my scan date is set to ehen im 9weeks...but now im symptom spotting like crazy, im even wearing a pad bcos my underwear is black and im so paranoid if i start spotting or what..should i cave and just get a scan?


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies! Congrats on all your BFPs and to those of you that have already had scans! 

Celine - would your hubby be upset if he wasn't there? 

I will have to go back and reread to properly answer everyone else! I got a BFP on Sunday. I've been doing FRERs since and they don't really seem to be getting darker. The crazy in me went out and bought the clearblue digi weeks estimator this morning - are they really a good indicator of where you're at in the pregnancy? My last pregnancy was successful with our son (he's almost 16 months now) and we weren't exactly trying to get pregnant now, I switched off mirena and was going to move onto something else and we decided to chart and avoid fertile times but not take it too seriously and if we got pregnant, then it was meant to be, and we did!! I'm pretty freaked out as I usually plan everything so I'm trying to enjoy this but since our first pregnancy ended in mmc, it's tough to get too excited, as I'm sure you all already know!!


----------



## sedgeez

This is the test I did today, it's a first response. It's a lot darker than the first one. I posted my first one in the test gallery area thing. I don't think I posted it here.

But the like is darker this time and shown up straight away. That's a good sign isn't it?

I'm still so anxious.

I'm expecting to bleed. 
One of my symptoms is dampness 'down there' and all night I kept checking myself, because I kept thinking I was bleeding :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sedgeez

Here's a pic of the two tests together :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes sedgees that's really good! Nothing at all to worry about there.

Celine I'm always on knicker watch through the first try, constant AF cramps and wetness . It's hideous but not a sign of stuff going wrong. Honestly if I were you though I'd be going for the scan and taking someone I trust with me but just to put your mind at rest. You're fine honey, just try try try to relax as much as you can xxx


----------



## celine

Sedgeez i agree those tests are amazing. I feel like you sometimes though with all the wetness i almost swear ive started bleeding. I had spotting at 7w+5 first mc that will be my first milestone (on Monday) 
Need more things to distract me!


----------



## Loup89

sedgeez, I'd be very happy with a test like that :)

celine - I went for a scan yesterday without my husband, he had to work and I felt it was more to reassure me than him, there will be plenty of opportunities for him to see our baby (I hope!)

I started spotting at 6w+5 last time and confirmed I'd lost our baby at 7w+1 my next scan I will be 7w+2 argghh!! seriously scared but trying to just enjoy it. 

I agree with those that have that 'wet' feeling, I can't go to the toilet without dreading what I might see :( 
It's nice to know I'm not going crazy though and I'm not the only one :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Re knicker watch i think i've checked every bit of loo paper since a started TTC again a year ago! When i was TTC i was checking my mucous or checking for AF or implantation bleeding, when i was pregnant i was checking for spotting, when i was miscarrying i checked all the time (god that was hideous) praying for it to stop. Then back to TTC again! I've forgotten what it's like to just chuck the damn paper down the loo!


----------



## sedgeez

I dread going to the toilet, every time I'm so convinced there will be blood on the tissue.

The thing is, I bled last time due to a cervical abrasion, and that led to the checks and scans that revealed I had a missed miscarriage. I was 10 weeks but the baby died at 6 weeks.

So I'm worried I'll have a cervical abrasion again and freak out. Even though that's nothing to worry about.


----------



## celine

My hubby actually changed all the loo rolls before he left, took away all the pinky spot ones for only plain white hehe


----------



## celine

My stomach hurts and im not sure if i have morning sickness or if its the flu, my stomach could just be hurting from the last few days coughing...


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine I've been doubled up on pain today due to constipation. Could it be that? X


----------



## dairymomma

The joys of being pregnant after a loss, especially more than one...I'm on undies watch too and I've driven myself nuts twice now because the tp we have has the odd bit of pink in it and you don't see it's in the paper until you hold it practically to your nose but it's pink enough to make you look twice. I'm also grabbing my bbs 20 times a day to see if they are still bigger and denser, wondering "Am I as morning sick as I was yesterday?" 100 times a day, and only the fear of getting a Pregnant 1-2 weeks for the 3rd straight time is preventing me from doing my last hpt-a CB digi. (I'm saving it for next Wednesday in hopes I'll see a nice 3+ weeks on it before my ultrasound.) I have to run to town later this week to get my progesterone prescription refilled and I *might* just snag a box of FRERs to use in the meantime one the same trip. I'd love to see that line getting darker still. (Just emptied the garbage in the bathroom and realized I've used 2 FRERs, 2 CB digis, 7 walmart cheapies, and 4 dollar store cheapies on this cycle between 9dpo and 15dpo. :blush: And I'm still contemplating getting more...I think I have a problem. :haha:)


----------



## Loup89

I think part of the worry is that I was terrified last time but the day I started to believe it and not think something was going to go wrong it did. 

munchkin I know that feeling, I know things about my body I never thought I would and so does my husband haha!

sedgeez, that must have been horrible, missed miscarrige is a big fear of mine even though I've not experienced it, I never knew there were so many things that could go wrong in a pregnancy before my miscarriage and then google became my worst enemy.

celine, that's pretty sweet of your husband :) My husband isn't quite so sensitive but I know he's not even letting himself believe I'm pregnant so he must be a bit worried too I guess. I really hope you haven't got flu, all the bugs are out around this time of year. I've got my alcohol hand gel sat right beside my desk at work, just need a mask now 

So who has everybody told so far?

I've told my husband (rang him at work hehe!) mum & best friend. I know I will need their support should anything go wrong so I didn't want to wait.


----------



## Loup89

dairymomma said:


> the fear of getting a Pregnant 1-2 weeks for the 3rd straight time is preventing me from doing my last hpt-a CB digi. (I'm saving it for next Wednesday in hopes I'll see a nice 3+ weeks on it before my ultrasound.)


I'm not saying don't do them but don't worry too much about what the CB digi says, I got 1-2 at 5w1d and the next day, I got so worried but the day after had my levels checked and were at 680 (apparently 1-2 indicates hcg 200 or less) I can't see they jumped that much overnight, possibility but I still will be staying clear of them because they really upset me. Its so hard though, If this pregnancy lasts I don't know how I'll cope not peeing on a stick 50 times each month!


----------



## sedgeez

I've told my fiancé (obviously lol), and just people on my blog.

I want to tell my mum but I'm going to wait a little bit first as she already has a lot going on currently.

But she used to be a nurse for the emergency gynaecology unit at our local hospital, so she was amazing during the ordeal of the miscarriage.
So I will be telling her when I'm still quite early.

But I think that will be it until the scan, or until I start showing, because we told everyone last time. Like literally everyone in both our families. So it was exceptionally hard when we lost the baby and everyone knew.


----------



## dairymomma

Getting aches and twinges...Gah...Why can't I just think 'oh it's stretching and growing' instead of 'MISCARRIAGE ALERT!'

I told my DH the day I got my first faint BFP that I might be getting a line and got a for sure one the next day. I've also called my dr and my naturopath to let them know. Dr isn't pleased but naturopath is encouraging. And I told my mother-in-law because I work with her on a daily basis and figured I should let someone at work know in case something happens. It was getting hard to hide the fact that I was morning sick too. I'm going to tell my best friend after I get my scan next week and possibly will tell my sis and mom after that too since we might be cancelling a vacation due to my pg. Otherwise, I'll probably announce it around Christmas or New Year's when I'll be around 12 weeks.

Anyone else dealing with pregnancy superstitions? I'm SO tempted to get a ticker and look at baby names and tell a few more people but I'm terrified I'm 'jinxing it' if I do. I DID let myself do the Chinese Gender Predictor thing though. :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Loup i told the ladies on my TTC after loss thread first - i suspect Celine was the first to know! I then told my best friend by text then my OH woke up and i told him. Since then i've told my other best friend who lives in Oz now but that's it xx


----------



## Munchkin30

I've decided the first thing i'm going to buy my July Rainbow after my 12 week scan...

https://www.ellaroo.com/index.php/products/ellaroo_wrap

I did lots of babywearing with my DD but when she was tiny it was the middle of winter (she was end of oct baby) so all my wraps are warm ones, and if we're getting a hot hot hot July baby we'll need a lovely woven wrap. I always loved this one but couldn't justify it financially for my DD but this time i don't give a damn!

And once this baby is safely here i want to keep it as close as possible for as long as possible and never let it go :)


----------



## celine

Dairymomma i didnt put a ticker for the last two pregnancies and felt cheated so ive put up one for now :)

Munchkin was probably the first to know hehehe i told hubby a few days later (anniversary) also its a long running joke as our other two kiddos were close to anniversary bfps too so this would give us 3 birthdays within 2 weeks.
I havent told my mom or mil, but i have told a few close friends in case anything should happen while hubby is on another continent, we have no family here in this country so i need wll the support i can get (in short on sept 11 i was rushed to hospital with the mmc if this should happen again i need ppl to keep my kids)


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Munchkin- love the wraps. Was thinking im going to need one too as didnt know about them with DD and she had reflux!

Celine- Id go for a scan this time personally just to put my mind at rest.

Sedgeez - great frers- id be most happy with that.

Doctors took my urine sample today and did pregnancy test which only came up with one line so im guessing its because theirs isnt sensitive enough to detect my levels just yet, but according to them im not pregnant. I did a clearblue digi which said 1-2wks pregnant and may be should just give that to them.

Re pants and wetness, im glad im not the only one. Its driving me bonkers but never thought its another normal obsession at this stage.


----------



## Munchkin30

Laughoutloud sorry the drs test came up negative. Have they done a blood test? It's funny both times at my drs they've not even asked me to do a test, just assumed I wasn't lying! Are you booked to go back for another one? How many dpo are you again?

AFM I woke up this morning and my boobs really hurt! :happydance: I never had that with my last pregnancy but I assumed it was because I was still Breastfeeding, I've stopped since but I love my painful boobs getting ready to hopefully do it all again!! 

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

I've just made an appointment with my dr and it's with a dr I've never heard of. Probably a locum. I really hope he/she knows what to do and doesn't just fob me off. If they do I'll try and call the midwife direct instead. Boo.


----------



## sedgeez

Do you not make the first point of contact yourself? We do in Manchester. But I want to see my gp first.

Today my boobs aren't as sore. They have been doing this, one day less sore, the next day killing me.
I'm still getting my cramps. No where near as bad as my usual period pains, and I've been told they're normal, but of course I still can't help but worry and feel like I'm going to come on.

Nausea still there. If I sit or lay down for a while I'm ok. But if I get up or walk about it hits me and takes forever to subside. I've not been sick yet though. But it happens when I'm eating and I end up feeling ill midway though, and don't finish my food.
I'm exhausted all the time and find myself napping in the day.
My emotions are starting to go erratic lol I find myself nearly crying a lot.

:haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez ive had a a few tears too! I went to my rehearsal on monday night and asked the lady who looks after the music for some copies and she was rfeally short with me and i nearly walked out of the whole rehearsal! I seem to be having some mood swings but it could be because of my worrys over the pregnancy too. One minute i'm really positive and excited and then i get a horrid sinking feeling :( I'm still waiting for the cramps to start, i know they will and i just want to be prepared for them so it doesn't scare me to death. 
I'm feeling a bit nauseous unless i've just eaten. I think it's low blood sugar. I am not moaning though, i want to feel absolutely terrible as much as i can!!


----------



## sedgeez

I know! No matter how the symptoms are making me feel, it's reassuring lol

I just want time to speed up, I'm only 4 weeks and 5 days and I just feel like it's going so slow!


----------



## celine

Im feeling reallty yucky and im pretty sure its morning sickness now yeay! 7 weeks today so two more til scan. Getting so nervous, last time i could of sworn i would of seen blood in the morning.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgees I'm only 4+2, 4+5 feels like forever away!

Celine 2 weeks hurrah! Xx


----------



## Loup89

LaughOutLoud - That's really strange, maybe your levels are just quite low as you're early so you picked it up but assuming maybe at the doctors it wasn't FMU?
When I went for my laparoscopy 2 weeks ago I did a test in the morning at 13dpo and I saw a shadow, wasn't sure at all so I asked the hospital to do a test, the only did urine which was SMU and said it was negative.

muchkin - the wrap looks lovely, keeping our babies closer to us sounds like a good idea. Good luck at doctors, they always try and fob me off but I've really started to put my foot down lately and seems to have worked, you know your own body better than anyone.

sedgeez - I find my boobs have been sore since 13dpo but it comes and goes, I'm trying not to squeeze them every 2 mins but it's hard. As for exhaustion, afternoon naps are my new thing and emotional...well I cried on Monday because I was having my scan done at 11am and forgot to do two minute silence!! (I probably forgot last year too but didn't cry then lol) I just started crying thinking I was being selfish thinking of myself. 

I've been feeling rather nauseous on and off too, my husband thought I was crazy because I said I got excited by it  not actually been sick yet though and doesn't seem bad at all today. Oh well...stay calmmm!!

Is anybody else really thirsty? and forgetful? my mind doesn't function anymore, I can't get my words out, I repeat myself a million times and apparently I say some absolute rubbish in my sleep now.


----------



## celine

Im so forgetful i lost two sets of house keys in the tww! So now hubby has handed put two extra sets of keys to neighbours in case hehe


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes i'm definitely thirsty and tired and forgetful (but i'm always forgetful!) I'm now getting twinges on the left hand side like ov pain. Is that normal or am i having an ectopic??


----------



## LaughOutLoud

hey guys,

good to hear of your pregnancy symptoms. I didnt have any with my first and really enjoyed my pregnancy. My last MC, I had really sensitive nips and this time round dont have much syptoms, just the extreme moods.

Munchkin- im currently 12/13dpo. 

Loup, Celine - forgetfulness is another issue of mine since I had DD 4yrs ago. Its never been the same and wouldnt go back to doing the job i was doing because I dont feel super charged anymore. Loup, good on your DH for thinking ahead and leaving spare keys with neighbours.

Loup-at the doctors I had to take in the urine sample so was fmu. I guess their tests are not as sensitive.

Well dont mean to put a downer on this thread but IC's are not getting darker even with fmu. I went back to bed for the morning and then sat crying. With my MC, the pregnancy tests had been light just before I miscarried and after ive finished bleeding there is just a control line.

Ive asked to speak to the doctor again and its another one so im hoping he will listen. I just feel i lack progesterone as dont even ovulate every month and really want to see this pregnancy through.


----------



## Loup89

LaughOutLoud don't get disheartened, it's really hard but stay positive :)

Munchkin I just thought I'd mention, the reason for my early scan was left sided pain which is same side I know I ovulated from. Felt like stabbing ovulation pains almost. Turns out to be a cyst producing progesterone until the placenta takes over and completely normal. Mention it to your doctor because obviously there's always that risk of something else but should be fine :) 

I'm glad it's not just me being forgetful!
Off for a nap now!


----------



## sedgeez

I'm getting an ache in the left side, not a pain, but I don't think it's harmful.

Laughoutloud, I'm sorry to hear this, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything will be ok :hugs:

I'm very forgetful and keep getting my words jumbled lately :dohh:

And I'm definitely more thirsty and peeing like crazy! Which is annoying as I dread everytime I go toilet :nope:


----------



## Munchkin30

So the cramps and wetness have started :( even though I know it's probably fine it's officially the worst feeling ever on early pregnancy :( first trimester sucks soooo much. (Although I'd obviously rather be here any day than still ttc)


----------



## celine

Munchkin ive been in first tri since april and im so over it :p


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh celine i really sympathise! I've just been to the dr and the new dr is lovely, a young female dr who says she saw me in clinic after the mc as she was in Gynae at the time but i don't remember her! She offered to try and get me an 8 week scan and said they don't usually agree for reassurance purposes but she's going to tell them i'm very distressed and worried! She also asked how many tests i've done 'ahem -7!' which she found quite funny and said 'so we don't need to do another one here??'
I've also now got my green notes again. One of the worst bits of the MC was having my green notes taken off me 'you're not preggers any more so you won't need these' :cry:
Feeling ok now, still got cramps but nothing too bad.


----------



## dairymomma

Laugh-I got a *barely there* shadow line on my First Signal at what I think was 12dpo and they hardly got darker until 15dpo. Hang in there (hard to do I know). Have you tried with another brand or requested a blood test? Also, if you think it's a progesterone issue, can you get a supplement to start taking? If not, I know you can buy an over-the-counter progesterone cream online. I know ladies have gotten it off Amazon. Maybe that would help if the doctor won't prescribe progesterone?

Munchkin-I've had cramps in my ovaries and an achey belly since I started my progesterone. With my last pg, the dr said the progesterone is making the cyst (that makes natural progesterone) irritated so that's the cramping I've had. No one can really explain the achey belly though. It's in a spot that was really tender after my D&C and aches when I think implantation occurs. :shrug: Wish I could use a camera or have a window installed so I can see what's going on. 

I'm forgetful though not as bad as I have been with some of my pregnancies. My bbs still don't hurt but they look and feel like MELONS now...Woke up with a HUGE (and hugely painful) zit right in the middle of my chin! It's like a red mountain and hurts so bad I just want to pop the darn thing to relieve the pressure. But I'm being good and not touching it. And with some of my other pg, I was peeing like a racehorse and drinking nearly as much. This time, I'm having to force myself to drink water and peeing so little I'm starting to worry I'll end up with a UTI. :dohh:

I'm not stressing about my mild symptoms or the lacking ones anymore. Decided it wasn't helping me so I was going to quit. Also DH pointed out I WAS just pg last month so maybe that's affecting things too. I just keep thinking "37 weeks is full term. I'm going to make it to full-term this time." whenever I get overwhelmed and it helps. I try to go back and think of what it felt like when I was 37 weeks with my kids too and hang onto that feeling with a sense of hope.

Totally agree with you all that First Tri is overrated. Feels like I've been pg for months when I've only known about my BFP for about 9 days! 7 weeks til the second tri starts seems unbearably long...


----------



## dairymomma

Forgot to add that I did another FRER last night (bad of me, I know...:dohh:) but the second line came up as soon as my pee went over it (and before the control line even showed up) and its not only darker than the control line now but it's thicker too. With evening wee and a 3 hr hold when I'm typically a fmu type person...Talk about whew! Still nervous to do my digi but I have one more FRER to use if I start freaking out again.


----------



## sedgeez

dairymomma said:


> Forgot to add that I did another FRER last night (bad of me, I know...:dohh:) but the second line came up as soon as my pee went over it (and before the control line even showed up) and its not only darker than the control line now but it's thicker too. With evening wee and a 3 hr hold when I'm typically a fmu type person...Talk about whew! Still nervous to do my digi but I have one more FRER to use if I start freaking out again.


My second FRER I did yesterday was the same! I was so happy. I have one more ill use next week, and I'm going to buy a digi next Wednesday and do it on the Friday (when I'll be 6weeks exactly).

I'm still freaking out about the wetness thing, I'm literally checking myself every 10 mins. I'm getting really bad at it :nope:

And everytime I go to the toilet I'm bracing myself to see blood.


----------



## sedgeez

So how are you all feeling today?

I've been ok all day but right now I think my hormones are messing with me. I just feel so sad for some reason. :shrug:

The nausea has been bad today, still not been sick though. But I think it won't be long before it happens. I just want to hurry up and be further along, it's taking forever, I'm sick of being just in the 4 week mark!


----------



## celine

Hi all, yes what im feeling is most definatly nausea, its not nice at all but reassuring.
I weighed myself yesterday and was really depressed, since i got preg in april i havnt been able to shake off the weight, i imagine my body is so confused with pregnant not pregnent etc and i weight 5kg/11lbs away from when i was full term with my dd. so im trying so hard to be hewlthier but with this nausea its not easy...all the carby foods make me feel better...urgh!


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning sedgeez! My symptoms seem to be coming and going (well I really hope the coming bit happens again) my main ones that are hanging around are weeing loads and an empty stomach feeling soon after eating. Boob pain is on and off and nausea is on and off. I keep talking myself it's normal but I've no idea why with rising hcg levels the symptoms don't just get progressively worse ?
Sorry you're feeling sad . Mood swings are pretty major at this point! I too can't wait to be out of 4 weeks something. Going soooo slowly!! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine it's not surprising all this hormonal upheaval is affecting your weight but just try and watch what you eat when you can and don't stress about it. Think how much you'll lose Breastfeeding again? That's a lot of carbs! Xxx


----------



## Loup89

my sore boobs and nausea keep coming and going, really worries me.

I couldn't sleep last night as I had lower back pain, nothing severe but enough to make me rather uncomfortable. So I spent the night googling and found plenty of things saying it can happen before a miscarriage which just kept me awake even longer.

Urghh going to be a long day.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies! Hoping I can join here. Nice to see familiar faces! I have to agree with all your sentiments about this wait through the first few weeks being the longest ever! My symptoms also come and go in waves. 

Celine - great to hear you're feeling nausea hehe. But re: weight, try not to worry love, i've put on 5 lbs in the last 3 weeks and initially was gutted, i'm eating like a horse to keep nausea/acid reflux at bay. But there's loads of time to lose weight after baby is born X


----------



## dairymomma

Well, bbs are tingling just a touch and still huge but ms is pretty much gone it seems and my forgetfulness isn't as bad. Spent a fairly sleepless night (but still had a very odd dream that involved me bringing a full grown cow with me to a chiropractor appt. Not sure where that came from but whatever.) because I think I had some spotting last night. Wiped a spot of _very_ faintly pink pee a few times yesterday and had some pink-tinged (again so faint I had to squint to see color) cm last night and this morning. Cramping off and on since last night too. Needless to say, I'm frightened. Called the dr and I'm waiting to hear from the nurse on when they'll order me a blood test but I did my FRER just to see. It was just as dark as the one I did the other night and this was after a 2 hour hold, me drinking a quart of liquid this morning, and having bowel issues for 2 hours after I got up. So feeling a _teensy_ bit more hopeful. Even though my symptoms can all be explained away (cramps could be the constipation/diarrhea stuff I've had for a few days or a possible UTI, spotting could be either from the progesterone or again a UTI) I'm struggling to hold on to any hope.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hey ladies sorry for being quiet, my nausea is horrendous :'( My mum came to the rescue today though with a jar of crystallised ginger and it works! Not for long but it does give a little relief for a while. She also brought me a painting of a baby and in the corner it says 'a baby is god's way of saying the world carries on' :cry: it touched me just in the right place, I really do love my mum so much.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## dairymomma

You know what? I don't care that I've had possible spotting and cramping and all sorts of signs that I might be miscarrying...I'm done thinking I'd be tempting Fate. I did it anyway.

I GOT A PREGNANCY TICKER! :happydance:

And whatdya know? I feel better. :)


----------



## sedgeez

Spotting a common in early pregnancy so I hope everything's ok for you.
Paid to be honest I got my pregnancy ticker the day I found out :haha:

I don't think it's jinxing anything, I love to be reminded how big my baby is and what's going on in there lol

I'm also using the ovuline pregnancy app to track my symptoms and stuff.

My nausea has been awful today, still not been sick, but it's definitely getting worse.


----------



## Linnypops

Dairy- good on you. To hell with doubt x


----------



## Munchkin30

Dairymomma spotting is REALLY common and symptoms do come and go. Cramps are very very normal too. Glad you got your ticker. Hang in there honey we'll get there xx

Really happy for all the sicky girls here. Wish i was feeling more sick :( i've been back at work today and been feeling ok. Having to eat fairly regularly and my boobs hurt a bit but nothing really dramatic sadly. It's really scary. I love it on the rare occasion i feel like total crap because at least i feel pregnant. 

Linny lovely for you to join us. This is a very positive lovely thread xx


----------



## sedgeez

I know what you mean, some days my symptoms are barely here, then the next day they're in full swing. My nausea seems to be getting worse though which is a good thing lol

My worry is having a missed miscarriage again though, as I still had my symptoms and didn't know :nope:

But I just have a feeling this might be my sticky baby, so fingers crossed.


----------



## dairymomma

Linny-I know, right? I'm thumbing my nose at Fate or doubt or whatever the heck is out there and boy does it ever feel great.

Munchkin-I know. I know. (hangs head) I've been here before. This is my 11th pregnancy and I've had spotting with all but 1 pregnancy so far. I've just never had spotting at 5 weeks. It's always started at 7 or later and the cramps were worrisome because I was spotting. I can take one or the other but both at the same time has ALWAYS been bad news for me. If it isn't this time, it'll be a first.

No more pink cm since this morning and only some pinchy stuff in my left ovary right now so FX it's just growing pains and cervical irritation. Dr should call this evening with my hCG numbers and I'm hoping/praying/wishing/begging/pleading/asking that they be over 1900. That would be doubling at a normal rate based on my numbers last week. It's hard to keep hoping but I'm still trying. PARL isn't easy and I REALLY want my ticker to read 15+3 instead of 5+3. Anyone else want to join me in fast forwarding thru the next 10 weeks? :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hi sedjeez i saw you in first tri and you mentioned this thread i would love to join im very early only 10 dpo today got bfp today terriefied of the next few weeks it took us 20 cycles to conceive this baby i cant bear to have to go through that again praying for sticky beans for us all!!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies mind if I join? My EDD is July 15th.

I found out I was pregnant a week ago, around DPO 15 is when I got my first BFP, and yesterday just had it medically confirmed at the clinic. I called an ob/gyn to schedule the first check up and even when I explained I've had two mcs in a row, they still wouldn't book me until 8 weeks :(

So, big waiting game, again.

My story: 
My husband and I waited over 2 years to TTC again, because my first mc was so unexpected (that could happen to ME?!) but since it happened so early (5 weeks) it wasn't quite as traumatizing as the second one. After the 1st we waited a cycle, then immediately got pregnant again the first cycle we TTC, and when I made it past the date of my first mc I was so hopeful... but then the spotting began around 8 weeks, scan showed the embryo stopped growing at 6 weeks and at 10 weeks I mc naturally. 
And it was extremely painful, and made me realize several things: our bodies REALLY want to hold on to pregnancies as hard as they can, and 2, a uterus is an extremely strong muscle, it was like working out for 6 hours.. I'm guessing it was a taste of what labor is like. 
I would say the worst is coming down off the pregnancy hormones... I was an emotional wreck for months. 

NOW, 2 and half years later, I feel so much better, more even keeled, more accepting of mother nature and the possibility this pregnancy may or may not make it.

The only symptoms I've had this time that i didn't have at all for the first 2 is nausea. I'm very happy to be feeling sick, and I'm really really hoping it gets bad enough I vomit lol... no one but ladies in our boat would understand that.

sedgeez, my breast soreness seems to ebb and flow as well, hoping its just part of my biorhythm of hormones... I've been making a point to take a long walk everyday so hopefully the exercise is keeping this moving.

Loup- I've been having lots of twinges also, with an occasional sharper twinge.. not cramps but you mentioned it could be the cyst that produces progesterone... thats encouraging.

Celine and dairymom, I'm with you both on wanting to fast forward to 2nd tri... I feel all I've ever known is 1st trimester, and I'd love to just zip right up to week 15... but I guess theres no shortcuts in life, we have to take the path one step at a time. 

At any rate, thanks for the opportunity to share my story, not many people in my life other than my husband and grandmother know I've had miscarriages.
I take it as a good sign this time around that I've already shared my pregnancy with my step-sister, who is 9 weeks pregnant with her 3rd kid with one prior mc (hope!) and my two best girlfriends. I'm waiting til XMAS to share my news with the family.

Good luck all!! :flower:


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi all, hope i am okay posting here. Although i havent lost a baby since trying this time, my first pregnancy ended in mc, so i feel more comfortable over here, than the regular first trimester. I think once you have mc it kind of takes the magic away a bit, although i think prehaps we maybe appreciate it a little more??

anyhow congratulations on all the bfps!!

I mc back in dec 2010 and went on to have my beautiful dd in 2012. we tried for a year for her.

my dh got married on the 24th oct, had a bit of wedding nookie and just found out i have my bfp first try, am so happy and lucky after months of charting, poas, opks, pills etc previously

My only concern is it turns out i have the same due date as my mc baby, so everything is following the same pattern etc, so scared it will end the same! 

Sarah xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww sarah i am sorry just cause they have the same edd dont mean the say situation will happen this might be your second chance for that wonderful baby. I know what you mean about it taking forever to conceive it took us 20 cycles since the loss for the bfp so i am terrified i will lose it and then we would have another 2 years of trying for another baby and i just dont think i can take another 2 years of ttc so im praying for us all everyday for sticky beans!! On the up side my breast are very sore this morning which has to be a good sign new symptoms and others getting sttronger


----------



## sedgeez

wannanewbaby said:


> Hi sedjeez i saw you in first tri and you mentioned this thread i would love to join im very early only 10 dpo today got bfp today terriefied of the next few weeks it took us 20 cycles to conceive this baby i cant bear to have to go through that again praying for sticky beans for us all!!!

Welcome :hugs:

I think we are all feeling the same! It took me over 2 years to conceive the baby we lost. And then we have been trying since with no luck.

Hoping we all have little sticky babies :hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

swampmaiden said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join? My EDD is July 15th.
> 
> I found out I was pregnant a week ago, around DPO 15 is when I got my first BFP, and yesterday just had it medically confirmed at the clinic. I called an ob/gyn to schedule the first check up and even when I explained I've had two mcs in a row, they still wouldn't book me until 8 weeks :(
> 
> So, big waiting game, again.
> 
> My story:
> My husband and I waited over 2 years to TTC again, because my first mc was so unexpected (that could happen to ME?!) but since it happened so early (5 weeks) it wasn't quite as traumatizing as the second one. After the 1st we waited a cycle, then immediately got pregnant again the first cycle we TTC, and when I made it past the date of my first mc I was so hopeful... but then the spotting began around 8 weeks, scan showed the embryo stopped growing at 6 weeks and at 10 weeks I mc naturally.
> And it was extremely painful, and made me realize several things: our bodies REALLY want to hold on to pregnancies as hard as they can, and 2, a uterus is an extremely strong muscle, it was like working out for 6 hours.. I'm guessing it was a taste of what labor is like.
> I would say the worst is coming down off the pregnancy hormones... I was an emotional wreck for months.
> 
> NOW, 2 and half years later, I feel so much better, more even keeled, more accepting of mother nature and the possibility this pregnancy may or may not make it.
> 
> The only symptoms I've had this time that i didn't have at all for the first 2 is nausea. I'm very happy to be feeling sick, and I'm really really hoping it gets bad enough I vomit lol... no one but ladies in our boat would understand that.
> 
> sedgeez, my breast soreness seems to ebb and flow as well, hoping its just part of my biorhythm of hormones... I've been making a point to take a long walk everyday so hopefully the exercise is keeping this moving.
> 
> Loup- I've been having lots of twinges also, with an occasional sharper twinge.. not cramps but you mentioned it could be the cyst that produces progesterone... thats encouraging.
> 
> Celine and dairymom, I'm with you both on wanting to fast forward to 2nd tri... I feel all I've ever known is 1st trimester, and I'd love to just zip right up to week 15... but I guess theres no shortcuts in life, we have to take the path one step at a time.
> 
> At any rate, thanks for the opportunity to share my story, not many people in my life other than my husband and grandmother know I've had miscarriages.
> I take it as a good sign this time around that I've already shared my pregnancy with my step-sister, who is 9 weeks pregnant with her 3rd kid with one prior mc (hope!) and my two best girlfriends. I'm waiting til XMAS to share my news with the family.
> 
> Good luck all!! :flower:

Welcome :hugs:

I'm also waiting, I think til maybe after Xmas to tell people.

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## sedgeez

suffolksarah said:


> Hi all, hope i am okay posting here. Although i havent lost a baby since trying this time, my first pregnancy ended in mc, so i feel more comfortable over here, than the regular first trimester. I think once you have mc it kind of takes the magic away a bit, although i think prehaps we maybe appreciate it a little more??
> 
> anyhow congratulations on all the bfps!!
> 
> I mc back in dec 2010 and went on to have my beautiful dd in 2012. we tried for a year for her.
> 
> my dh got married on the 24th oct, had a bit of wedding nookie and just found out i have my bfp first try, am so happy and lucky after months of charting, poas, opks, pills etc previously
> 
> My only concern is it turns out i have the same due date as my mc baby, so everything is following the same pattern etc, so scared it will end the same!
> 
> Sarah xx

You're more than welcome here! :hugs:

I think things will be fine, maybe your little angel wanted that date to be their brother or sisters birthday so they could share it with them :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

We said before i got preg that we would wait to tell people but we were so excited that most everyone knows now lol it was my df that couldnt control himself we live next door to his grandmother so we can help care for her and he ran strait over there with the test lol


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Hey girls,

Sorry wasnt here yesterday as had a busy day. Got so much stuff to sort out in life in general so tried to sort some of it yesterday. 

Just to update, my docotrs has agreed for me to do blood test as he wants to know my hcg levels (rather than progesterone) but wants me to wait till AF date. AF is usually unpredictable and he did say to wait till next week so going to make first available appointment next week. My IC went darker last night only but back again on a low this fmu.

I agree with suffolksarah mentioning that the magic kinda goes when you have suffered a loss because I guess the worries are at the back of your mind. I dont really have any symptoms either so really just want to know whats going on.


Dairym- im glad youre looking positively at it all. Hopefully its just normal spotting which makes sense at this time and the fact that its stopped is also a great sign. Did the Dr call you?

swampmaiden and suffolksarah- welcome and hope we all have a wonderful and happy 9 months journey together.


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks for your support ladies, I figured this would be a good forum for worrying and that way I can keep the other pregnancy forum free of mc talk.

Another thing different with this pregnancy so far have been the food aversions... nothing seems good to me. But then when I start eating (cuz i know I have too, even though i dont even feel hungry) I'm suddenly ravenous and polish my whole plate off lol

Has anybody else been feeling very lazy? I just want to go back to bed and snuggle in my down comforter


----------



## swampmaiden

wannanewbaby said:


> We said before i got preg that we would wait to tell people but we were so excited that most everyone knows now lol it was my df that couldnt control himself we live next door to his grandmother so we can help care for her and he ran strait over there with the test lol

That gave me a chuckle :)

We wanted to wait too, but for some reason the news is starting to slip out... I mean I'm a terrible liar when it comes to a plausible excuse as to why i'm not drinking or smoking any anymore.. I just can't seem to come up with a good reason as to why i went cold turkey!! 

I think of spreading the news not so much as jinxing the situation but more like insuring its reality and success.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea my df is not good a secrets so he news.is out for the most part im ok with it just very nervous at how early i found out i mean i havent even missed af yet but my.frer this morning is darker so hope thats a good sign will get some today and keep doing it a few more days just love seeing them 2 lines show up lol just glad i got all of yall for sanity


----------



## Loup89

Hi ladies & all the newbies congratulations!!

My husband was working away last night and I had a major panic that something would go wrong while he was away so I went with him! Feel rather silly now but all ok today.

laugh - I'm glad your dr is checking your blood fingers crossed :)

swampmadien - lazy isn't even the word, I got to the hotel at 8 last night and was in bed by 8.15 didn't get up until 8.30 this morning!!

I'm planning on telling people around xmas. I will be 12 weeks on christmas day so if I get a scan a few days before it would be a lovely time to announce. I'm really not feeling great this evening, feel bit sick and tried so I will read through all your messages properly later but wanted to drop in to check everyone is ok?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I got a guestion im having really bad nerve pain by tailbone everyime i step with my left foot you thik thats ok


----------



## swampmaiden

wannanewbaby: Not sure if a pain like that is 'ok' per se, but I don't think it has anything to do with your pregnancy. Maybe you strained a muscle or pinched a nerve doing something else, but if it were pregnancy-related, you'd have more symptoms other than just nerve pain. Sounds like sciatica maybe? Try some gentle stretching, deep breathing and pound a few glasses of water... hopefully it'll clear up soon!
The last thing any of us want are weird symptoms, especially pain. Good luck lady!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you i will try that my name is amy by the way or just call me by screenname i will call doc im gonna use and ask them for opinion to im sure its fine whats weird is its whats been happening for awhile now its why i tested in first place


----------



## Loup89

Amy - I'm not too sure about that but might just be random and it will just go away by tomorrow. Bit different but I had back pain few nights ago though, couldn't get comfortable it was probably nothing to do with being pregnant but I'd think my left toe hurting was a sign something was wrong at the mo.

what's everyone up to this evening/weekend?
I've just had two weeks off work so I'll be working constantly until my scan next Friday, in fact I'm working now (sort of ) something to keep my mind from worrying I suppose!


----------



## sedgeez

That sounds like sciatica, I had that a few years ago and get it every now and again. At one point it was so bad it went from my back, down my left bum check and down my left leg :dohh:

See the doctor about it.

I don't have any plans for the weekend lol just taking things easy. Just in the process of running a nice relaxing bath :thumbup:

Still feeling anxious and checking myself all the time. I can see this will be a bad habit throughout the pregnancy :nope:

How's everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## Loup89

I never knew feeling sick could feel soooo good! I just got far too excited about this.


----------



## suffolksarah

Gosh sedgeez, i am totally checking all the time! Feel wet in my 'nou' all the time, have totally convinced myself that there will be blood there when i check! never is though, thank goodness!!

Everyone enjoy the weekend, we are doing christmassy things, going to a couple of national trust places near us as they have christmas things on, Oh and finished all my xmas shopping today apart from my bro, (who is 31 lives at home, into running and cycling, amy ideas???) so hopefuuly this weekend will bring on the christmassy feeling and take away pregnancy/mc worries!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sedgeez thank you i will def get it checked as for the weekend no real plans we usually yard sale on saturday so im sure we will do that couldnt get through today eithout a nap so taking that as a sign horomones are rising. Glad all of us are doing well hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## dairymomma

Quick update: Dr called and my hCG is 1876! I was shooting for 1900 but it's close enough I'll take it. :happydance:


----------



## swampmaiden

dairymomma- thats wonderful!!! its always nice to hear good news like that

suffolksarah: Im a cyclist and avid hiker, and not sure what your budget is but those new fanny packs that hold the small bottles of water are really 'in' right now, I always thought thatd be a nice gift for outdoors since its one les thing to carry or pack.

I stockpile XMAS present throughout the year, never really know whos going to get what til the end almost, and this year I'm giving everyone spiderplant babies potted in those cheap lil mini dollar store pots, or a framed watercolor i painted and a bottle of homemade wine. i started a 5 gallon batch last January so it should be ready to bottle just in time for Xmas, and I should get about 25 bottles off 5gal.. big fan of homemade gifts lol esp cuz most the family already has everything they need


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats dairymama thats great news!!


----------



## sedgeez

Quick question:

Is anyone getting pains under their ribs? I keep getting pains every now and again. Alternating sides.

Just wondering lol :thumbup:


----------



## wannanewbaby

No i havent had any of that i havent had any cramping eithier seems weird i hear so many people say thats a common symptom. Maybe the pain is just the horomones effecting muscles.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm getting twinges in my ovaries on a fairly regular basis and now tonight I had a few period-like cramps that were over so fast I'm not sure if I should even count them. But I've been getting ALOT of pinchy sensations around my cervix. Every time it happens, I feel like I have to pee. Makes me wonder if I have a UTI and maybe that's why I'm spotting yet again? :shrug: I'm still hopeful despite the spotting because it's very light pink, pinkish-brown, or brownish yellow and I'm not cramping WHILE I've got discharge. And the biggie-how could I miscarry if my hormones are still rising that fast as late as yesterday? The rate totally took away SO many of my fears-a blighted ovum or an ectopic would have lower rising rates, right? So I'm thinking I just overdid it today and the spotting, though I'm getting more of it, is just due to the progesterone irritating my cervix.


----------



## dairymomma

Also realized that you know what? I'm either going to miscarry or I'm not. There's no middle ground, no maybes in all reality, so why worry? If I'm going to miscarry, I'll know when it starts for sure or I'll find out on Wednesday. Until then, I'm going to ignore my discomforts and the spotting and be blissfully happy about my baby.

Oh and one other odd symptom (ms was a bit stronger this morning and my bbs *seem* to be getting a little more sensitive, tired easily in the evening, and forgetful) is achey upper thighs. When I had DD, I had contractions moving down my belly and my back and into my upper thighs. Felt like Charlie Horses only in the upper leg, not the calf. Since then, I've had the odd cramp in my thighs when AF cramps are around and during my m/c so I know it's somehow related to my uterus. I think it's growing pains because these are aches, not cramps.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im sure all is good and im with you all we can do is enjoy this time nomatter how short or long it is and thats what im gonna do!! We are all blessed with our second chances and we need to try to enjoy it as much as possible and not waste all the time worrying i know we will some there is no way we couldnt


----------



## celine

Hi all sorry ive been quiet. Im still feeling rough ms and still coughing so the cold is still lingering. Hubby away for another week still and im feeling so tired in the mornings as if ive been running a marathon? Maube its cos im paranoid with dh in the house so im sleeping lightly? 
My clothes are getting tighter. With dd i was in maturnity wear at 8/9 weeks, this is my 5th pregnancy so i am tempted but i bought a few second hand trousers etc this year when i was previously mc and i even wore the trousers once but im scared of jinxing the pregnancy if that makes sense? 11 days til scan!


----------



## Munchkin30

Dairy momma congrats on your numbers, that's brilliant news! And the spotting really doesn't sound like anything to worry about (easy for me to say I know!)

Celine sorry you're feeling rough honey. I know what you mean about maternity clothes, mine came out of the loft last pregnancy about 8 weeks and never went back so they've been staring at me since. Soooo hope I get to wear them this time, I think I got into the jeans last time but nothing else. The only thing I'm feeling in need of is a bigger bra! I'm sure it can only be a good thing, my boobs never hurt last time although it could be because I was still Breastfeeding. Celine when you were gp and Breastfeeding did your boobs hurt??

I did tests 8 and 9 this morning. Still 2-3 on the digi but my IC came up lots quicker and the line is now as strong as the control line, lots stronger than when I tested on Tuesday. I slept really badly last night and it reminded me I did that every night til 12 weeks with my last pregnancy, what a lot lf trauma for absolutely nothing. Also it freaked me out because the way I felt was like last time :( 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im doing ok im also testing with frer every morning i have 3 so far i do feel like there getting darker i only got one left think i will skip tomorrow and do my last one monday as thats when af was due hoping for a line as strong as control. 

Celine i am also sorry your not feeling well. I wonder how quickly i will be in maternity lol i def haven tnoticed any changes yet but im so early. Will say this morning im feeling.tons of naseau. Which im glad it makes me feel like my numbers must be rising. Celine gl at scan i know you will feel better when you see your littlw bean in there and hear that heartbeat.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Also i seem to be strugglig with a very upset stomach i always heard you get constipated when pregnant but im very opposite right now is that normal sorry for the TMI lol


----------



## sedgeez

What's everyone's due date? I want to edit my first post and add them all in :hugs:

My stomach is one extreme and then the other lol it's so annoying.

My boobs are extra sore today, and my nipples are very sore, which they haven't been. It's just been my actual boob. But I woke up with them being very sore. So I feel like that's a good sign.

I was wearing maternity clothes at 9 weeks last time, due to the bloat lol I still have them. I'm that bloated I doubt it would be long before I'm in them again :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey sedgeez I was going to ask you if you could do that! Mine is 21st July :happydance: I've just been feeling quite sick but not like pregnancy sick?? I'm burping lots and my tummy is feeling a teeny bit crampy but nothing like my last pregnancies. I just want a sign it'll all be ok and it ain't gonna happen!! X


----------



## wannanewbaby

My due date is july 27th im very interested to see when i have to start wearing maternity clothes i dont own any so i will def be shopping lol not sad about that


----------



## Linnypops

Sedgeez, can you put me down as July 9th please love? 

Munchkin - The burping - oh my lawks, it is awful isn't it? I have never experienced anything like it....mainly in me caused by some kind of acid reflux. Horrible!


----------



## Loup89

linnypops we have the same due date I'm also 9th July :)

dairy - congrats on great results :) you're so right, it's either going to happen or not it's out of our hands.

I'm doing ok, feel bit sick today, find it comes around 11am and the worst of it is gone by 3ish but definitely not enough to make me sick. Still I don't remember feeling this way with last pregnancy.
I have quite a strong stomach though and I'm never sick do you think this makes any difference with those who get ms worse than others?

I feel really sorry for my husband, when I'm not complaining that the food he is cooking smells funny I'm throwing a strop or sleeping :(


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies mind if I join. I had a mmc at roughly 11 weeks d&c 12th September.
I tested on Thursday & got a faint BFP this morning I took another test another faint BFP. My hubby said he couldn't believe it until he saw it in writing so I took a digital one & there is was pregnant 1-2 weeks. I ovulated 1st November giving me a due date of 25th July.

I am a little worried as I don't have many symptoms my mmc bfp was so strong & my boobs where so sore. i currently have slight sensitive nipples, sharp pains & twinges in my uterus & ever so slight sickness. I just want to be a mummy so much & this would mean everything to get our stick rainbow bean xx


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - wahey bump buddies! I'm the same with the nausea. It's nothing that makes me vomit, just a sort of rolling nausea when hungry during the day. Interesting theory! I also have a strong stomach, I can't recall the last time i was ever sick, even with food poisoning I had er....the other problem instead (tmi!)


----------



## celine

Hi loup we are mc buddies, my mc started lightly 10sept but heavy qnd i lost the pregnancy on the 11th, ovulated a month later and here i am:) 

My edd is july 2nd does that make me the first one? My son was born on his edd 25th June, dd born the day before her due date she is 11 July so i am now due the week in the middle of their birthday <3 
My first mc i found out on ds birthdaya nd lost the sac (actually held it in my hand!) on June 27th so i wonder if i would go early, how ironic to be born a year after a mc?

Either eay im thinking positive, im feeling extremely tired, feeling like such a slacker mum right now :(


----------



## dairymomma

Sedgeez-I'm putting my EDD at July 14th currently but I'm sure that will change with my u/s next week. 

Told my mom this morning that we weren't come for Thanksgiving after all because I'm going to be 7-8 weeks and that's considered my highest risk point. I just didn't want to risk it. She took it about as well as my dr did (finding out about my pg not the No Thanksgiving Trip). She's not happy to say the least but it's motivated by fear for me. She's also under an inordinate amount of strain herself as my youngest brother was just in the hospital, had fairly major surgery, and has to go back to the hospital for more surgery next month. I get all this but it kind of hurt that she didn't have one single word of encouragement for me. But I'm glad she knows. It was really hanging over my head, how I was going to tell her we weren't going after all and now I don't have to worry about that anymore.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh and no more spotting this morning. (Just checked to be sure. :haha:) I've noticed I spot more in the evenings and when I'm more active. Decided to just ignore it now unless it turns red. Easier said than done but I'm going to try.


----------



## wannanewbaby

If its seems to happen more when your active thwn maybe you should try ro take it easy and dont feel bad my mom wasnt exactly thrilled either my df has had alot of health problems and she thinks now is kot a good time but idc its happenig me and df are ecstatic amd thats all that matters


----------



## jodiejodie

Hi ladies!! I just found out I'm due July 22nd. I miscarried in August and October :( I'm hoping this one sticks!!!


----------



## Loup89

linnypops - I'm glad it's not just me then, I worried I wasn't feeling sick enough but my body just doesn't let me where as I have friends that throw up after 2 glasses of wine.

celine - I think you may well be the first one. Thats crazy how close all the birthdays will be, busy time of year for you! 

dairy - sorry to hear about your brother, people act funny when they're under stress don't let your mum get to you. I'm glad you've not had anymore spotting this morning, fingers crossed it stays that way. When's your scan? How far along will you be by then? 

Hi bumblebee & congrats :) try not to worry about symptoms too much, I think we all read far too much into them. Easier said than done I know.

When I wake up tomorrow it will be 5 days until my next scan whoo :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats jodie i will keep fx for you that its a super sticky bean!! 

Loup i hope your scan looks perfect and you see a happy bean in there


----------



## sedgeez

Welcome to the new ladies!

I've just edited the first page, if you could all check that it's right :thumbup:

So how are we all doing today?

Has everyone contacted their go or midwife yet?
I'm waiting until 6 weeks (next Friday), because I don't want to make an appointment for nothing. I'm hoping that I'll get an early scan, but I doubt it :nope:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I just checked it out LOVE IT :)


----------



## swampmaiden

wannanewbaby said:


> Also i seem to be strugglig with a very upset stomach i always heard you get constipated when pregnant but im very opposite right now is that normal sorry for the TMI lol

same here lol


----------



## swampmaiden

hi sedgeez, my EDD is July 15th

I have my first scan at 8 weeks, they wouldnt see me earlier.. so I'm waiting til Dec 2. 

My boobs have been killing me, they are very sore... and my ms has been fairly mild today, tho its starting to kick in a bit more this evening. My husband is going out for drinks with his sister and cousin, Im jealous but also kinda glad to not have to go out tonight. my SIL kinda gets on my nerves sometimes but shes only 22 so I guess I can't blame her for not being as worldy as I lol

hope everybody is doing good... with my mcs my boobs were sore even after everything was done but as long as i feel nauseous Im happy :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

swampmaiden said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Also i seem to be strugglig with a very upset stomach i always heard you get constipated when pregnant but im very opposite right now is that normal sorry for the TMI lol
> 
> same here lolClick to expand...

Im so glad to know im not alone wondering if its the vitamins?


----------



## dairymomma

Loup and Linny-I'm with you on the barely ms thing. I get a little nauseated when I get up in the morning and maybe a little during the day. I've gagged alot but it's my gag reflex, not me needed to puke. I've puked a few times but looking back I always did it when I was super stressed and having an anxiety attack.

Swamp-I'd LOVE for my bbs to kill cuz they aren't. They are simply bigger than normal.

Jodie-welcome! I'm in the same boat almost. I miscarried at 15 weeks in July and again at 7 weeks last month. Making me extra jumpy this time round.

Sedgeez-Love it!

So I'm not posting any more 'no more spotting, Woohoo!' comments. Every time I do, I start spotting an hour later. :dohh: So I'm just ignoring it from now on. It seems to happen more in the late afternoon/evening and it's usually gone in about an hour without any major cramping so I keep telling myself, why worry? Also hit me that I have this history of subchorionic hematomas and I've had pink spotting like this with one other pg. It was a total :dohh: moment! And it's been my experience that if I am on the progesterone and I have a bleed, the earlier I have it, the more likely I am to have a successful pg. So FX the u/s on Wednesday shows a bubs with a hb and possibly can explain this spotting business!

But can I admit I'm wildly excited about my ultrasound now but simply TERRIFIED to go alone just in case? Boy do I ever wish you ladies lived nearby. I'd have the whole troupe of you come to back me up. DH hasn't come with me for any of the others but I might see if I can't lean on him enough to come with me. Otherwise, I might see if I can get a friend to come hold my hand.


----------



## swampmaiden

dairymomma, dont worry about over-posting about spotting, thats what these forums are for, is to obsess privately to other ladies in same boat, and besides who wouldnt be freaking out over spotting? my sister bled a bunch during her pregnancy, and she went full term.. she said the doctors blamed it on too much exercise/running around so maybe taking it easy until your u/s may help?

as for boobs, i already have big enough boobs when im not pregnant and always have to wear a bra, so now being bigger and sore just sucks but ill take it. 

its 930p here in california, just sitting home with the dog having some tea while hubbys out having drinks... punk!! lol

what are you ladies up too this weekend? any sunday plans?


----------



## celine

So who is having their scan next? I did wait til day before 6 weeks to contact my mw out of nerves, they did offer me a scan after 7 weeks because of previous mc but as ive said before with husband away we opted to wait. So 10 more days!
Im still exhausted, i cant stay up at 10pm which is ridiculous.


----------



## Munchkin30

Morning ladies! Dairy momma I think we'd all freak out about spotting even though we know it doesn't mean anything is wrong,. Keep obsessing we are all here for you. I would definitely lean on oh to come to the scan. When is it again?

Sedgeez I thought kd really have to pressurise the dry to agree to an early scan as I've only had 1 mc but I went on Wednesday and the dr offered before I even asked to try and book an 8 wk scan. She said they don't usually agree for reassurance purposes but she said she'd tell them I was very anxious (I was cool as a cucumber at the appointment) I then see the mw at 8 weeks and I think we'll pay privately for a 10 wk scan then the nhs 12 wk one. Because we saw a hb at 8 weeks even though it was measuring small, and there's supposed to be a 98% chance of success if there's a hb at 8 wks, we're super nervous for the last bit of first tri this time. Btw I'm on,y in the midlands so don't assume you won't get a scan xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies could I join you? Got a bfp yesterday @15dpo on cb digi showing 2-3 wks. Edd is 26th july although I ovd on cd12 so maybe a couple of days earlier. We had a mmc with a blighted ovum last year and this is now our 3rd yr ttc. I ovd the weekend of the anniversary of the scan showing the mmc so hope its a sign. We were about to get going on the bloods for ivf!


----------



## Loup89

sedgeez - looks good to me :) Don't know about for all of you but we just fill in a form here and then the midwife calls at around 8 weeks, last year they didn't realise I'd miscarried and called me which just set me off :cry: I filled out the form about 2 weeks ago when I went to see my gp because I was worried about the medication I was on (I was taking tramadol without realising I was pregnant arghh)

Swamp - with my mc all my symptoms disappeared the day before, it seems to be so different for everyone which makes it even more scary in my opinion.

dairy - I had an image of all of us going to each others scans haha lots of emotional pregnant ladies at a scan can you imagine  I'd say definitely take a friend or someone, last year my husband had no choice but to work even after explaining the situation so I took my mum, she was as good if not better support than my husband anyway but a friend would have been great too. I'm so excited but dreading mine at the same time.

celine - my scan is Friday I'll be 7w2d

nessaw - congratulations!! I have an appoitment Thursday to discuss IVF after ttc nearly 4 years I just can't bring myself to cancel it in case something goes wrong before then.

Well nausea has stepped up today, I gagged at some mouldy bread this morning and my boobs are hurting a little more, with my mc my symptoms disappeared at this point.


----------



## Espero

Morning ladies, may I join you?

Just got my BFP this morning; 1-2 weeks on a CB Digi. :happydance:

Had three losses prior to this pregnancy, but now on Metformin and Thyroxine, so hoping that will stick this little one in really well. :cloud9:

Congrats to everybody :kiss:

Espero xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome expero and congrats! What's your due date? Best of luck xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I'm not sure what to think at the moment. :( I feel like rubbish but I think I've got a cold coming. I'm feeling a bit cystitusy, my boobs hurt lots sometimes but nothing sometimes . I'm starving hungry 5 minutes after eating and I'm sleeping really badly and weeing lots but I'm not particularly nauseous and I just don't feel pregnant! I've had no cramps or wetness like I did the last 2 times although I don't know how early I felt it!
Am I just protecting myself by not feeling pregnant or are my instincts telling me something's going wrong?? It's still 3 weeks till my scan and it feels like forever!
Before my mmc I said that so long as you're not bleeding or cramping everything's going ok, but I had no sign things had gone wrong last time for weeks so I don't know what to think !! X


----------



## Loup89

Hi espero, congrats :) I'm also on metformin, have you been told to stop it at 12 weeks?

Munchkin, try not to panic, I am actually starting to believe that symptoms do come and go. If we hadn't had any losses then maybe our gut instinct would mean more but I think we're going to think the worst no matter what. If we had every symptom under the sun we'd still be worrying and think we're just ill, It's just a way of protecting yourself.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you loup it's just terrifying! I said to oh this morning I feel terrible, fluey and a bit burpy and sick and he said 'that's good isn't it??' (He's learning!) but I still can't believe its pregnancy related. It's like I'm denying the fact I feel anything to protect myself. When the baby is kicking me (please god let that happen) I'll probably still say it's indigestion or muscle twitches or something! Oh and another thing I haven't had is heartburn. I had such bad heartburn with my dd but again I can't remember when it started??


----------



## wannanewbaby

Morning ladies congrats to all the new bfps we are going to have quit the support group im glad cause im sure im gonna need it. I havent even spoke to my doc yet gonna wait till 6 weeks then call and see when i can get a scan. 

Munchkin dont feel bad even though im super early and know it i cant stop panicking about my lack of symptoms i wish my breast were more sore and everything i want all the symptoms times 100 and i probaly still wouldnt be satisfied lol i will say the upset stomach continues and it scares me cause when it happens it makes my stomach cramp then im in a panic but goes away when i use restroom TMI sorry


----------



## celine

Munchkin :( i think now that we have been there and done that and seen everyones ttc after loss stories our minds are opened up to even more than we used to know. I hope and pray you will be so ill that you can only know you must be pregnwnt xxx

M having the opposite right now, shattered naseated and impatient and i know its the baby and hormones etc and in a way i wish i didnt feel this way but then i think id be paranoid and asking for it?


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - hey love! if it's any help at all my heartburn only really started to set in at about 5w 3d or thereabouts when the acid reflux began. I think it's really understandable to be protective of yourself out of fear of loss. I'm also second guessing all my symptoms....even with burning bile rising into my mouth i'm still wondering if it's just because i'm eating a bit more.....Anything less than an US attached to my pelvis 24/7 and I think i'll feel uncertain. Till then, only time will tell....Anyway, let's just say I hope you throw up your dinner tonight :hugs: X

Dairy - let's take it as a nice sign that things will be a bit easier for us symptom-wise! :) RE: ultrasound, I wouldn't like to be there alone either, a good freind is always a good idea X

Celine - Can't believe you're coming up to 8 weeks! Amazing stuff! In a way I guess waiting till nearly 9 weeks for the scan means you can feel so much more confident after it, whereas earlier there seems to be more uncertainty. I bet it'll be perfect. My scan's tomorrow first thing. I am just not thinking about it at all. What will be will be and hopefully I should have a definitive answer one way or another. X

Loup - me either, on the few times i've gotten so drunk i needed to throw up i've had to do the ol' fingers down throat routine. Good luck for your scan in 5 days! Mine's tomorrow am....just trying not to think too hard about it. How are you feeling about yours?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Linny gl with your scan hope all is perfect!!


----------



## celine

Linnypops good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Loup89

Linnypops - thanks, best of luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on. Im sure everything will be fine though. I feel ok about mine at the mo but I'm sure I'll be nervous Friday. 

I think I've spent about 3 of the last 12 hours not feeling sick, it's horrible but I can't complain I did ask for it :) still not been sick yet though. 

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend!


----------



## suffolksarah

Good luck with the scans. sure lil bean will be snuggled in nicely!

I havent got an early scan, I did the last two time (mc and DD) but think i will just try to wait it out this time until 12 weeks, think i should be 12 weeks around the 6th Jan, Gosh that seems ages away, maybe should book a private one? Would love to know alls okay before christmas. although thats what i did on my MC, had scan on 21st Dec and D&C on 23rd Dec, trying to do things differently this time though.

Still feeling wet, but no sickness, slight tender nips at night time (when cold!) but have had back ache (dont think any worse than usual, just worrying!) and slight cramy feeling.

Had nose bleed last night, havent had one since preg with dd, so hopefully good sign?

Hope everyones well?


----------



## swampmaiden

hi ladies good morning

its always good to know I'm not the only one obsesing over every lil gush of wetness or moderate cramp/twinge lol

munchkin, youre barely 5 weeks.. some women don't even test postive yet at that point, and some women dont even know theyre pregnant until they feel the baby kicking at like 5 months lol so its all good lady... you were right when you said as long as theres no blood, youre all good and even if there were some spotting it still doesnt mean anything neessarily!

loup, Im with you, im very excited and impatient for my first scan.. got 2 weeks to go but im also dreading it cuz SO MUCH can happen in two weeks... im afraid to do anything more strenuous than walk the dog lol 

and finally welcome new members!! the more the merrier!!


----------



## sedgeez

Just updated the list again. If you could check I haven't missed you or if I've got your due date wrong :thumbup:

My hormones have been crazy today, I keep crying lol


----------



## suffolksarah

I am not on there due date is July 20th (i think) xx


----------



## sedgeez

suffolksarah said:


> I am not on there due date is July 20th (i think) xx

Sorry! :dohh:

I knew there was someone, I just couldn't put my finger on who lol

I'll fix it now :thumbup:


----------



## Munchkin30

Lady's thanks for your messages and reassurance. I've been feeling comfortingly sick this evening which is good, and so sick of weeing and my boobs definitely hurt so things are looking up!!
Linny good luck with your scan xxx


----------



## sedgeez

Im also suffering from the constant peeing munchkin.

It's mainly at night and in the morning so it's rather annoying lol

And my boobs are getting sorer and sorer everyday. My actually nipples have got bigger and are incredibly sore and chapped :dohh: my areolas are a lot darker and tender. And my whole boobs just just and are sore, but I take it as a good sign.

I'm starting with my food aversions too. Last time it was cheese. And this morning I nearly through up at the smell of cheese. Smells are really bothering me right now, and I seem to be able to smell everything, when others can't lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

The frequent urination hasnt hit me to bad yet but i notice my breast are more sore in evening weird lol


----------



## Espero

Evening ladies.

Someone asked earlier - I'm due on July 30th. :cloud9:

Just took my bra off - _ohmyverygodowww...._

xx


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Hey guys,

Hoping you all had a lovely weekend. Ive spent most the day clearing up today and trying to reorganise.

sedgeez - can you add me to list please for edd July 25th :)

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your bfp.

Espero- totally hating the bra too, so uncomfortable even though I dont think my boobies have changed :haha:

Munchkin- good to hear youve been feeling sick:happydance:

Dairy - feel free to obsess. We all here to do it with you.

Linny - thank for your reply on my other thread and good luck for your scan.

I finally have a blood test on Tuesday to check my hcg levels. I had horrid cramping on Friday night but nothing since and today Im just feeling 'normal'. Havent tested on ICs today, it wasnt helping and im praying for my miracle.


----------



## swampmaiden

I guess feeling seepage down there is normal? I swear i keep feeling something trickle out but everytime i check its just regular clear stuff, but dang it's nerve racking, especially because i have constant twinges and mild cramps and a slight ache down there... but I guess thats just the uterus growing, cuz when i lay on my stomach at night it feels like a theres a slightly swollen firm ball there. 

you gals dealing with seepage? its normal right?


----------



## DollPosse

Hi,

I am pregnant with baby number three. I have had issues with recurrent miscarriages. I am due July 24th.


----------



## Linnypops

Swampmaiden - seepage lol. yep I had a bit of a gusher for a couple of days but nothing untoward. I thought it weird too, but i guess it must be normal.

Loup - ahhh, well - i'm glad you've got some signs which give comfort, although it's not pleasant feeling nausea all day. My own has started to come on...I do find relief through eating, also a b6 supplement or eating things with b6 in them (are you a fan of marmite?) has been shown to ease the nausea.

Suffolksarah - it's a tough call isn't it, 12 weeks can really stretch out, especially through xmas with all that time to ruminate! :) A little earlier but not too early sounds like a good time? I'm thinking of going for a private scan before xmas holidays. X

Afm - just wanted to let you all know the scan went great. Initally with abdominal scan she said too much shadow and had to try vaginal US, i expected the worst and nearly had a breakdown in the loo getting changed, but it was all good. measuring 8.6 mm, so about a day ahead of where FF but my OV date :) Good fast heartbeat. Feel really relieved.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Linny im so glad your scan went well :) i know you have to be feeling some relief 

Today is the day af was suppose to show and i finally got my wish my test line is darker than control im 14 dpo today so happy according to my test everything is rising nicely 

Hope everyone had a good and relaxing weekend


----------



## Linnypops

Wannanewbaby - that's great news, my line didn't get darker than control until further along!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thank you i will post a pic of all my test later and yall tell me what you think i was so happy when it did that this morning though just made me feel so much better my lines never got dark with my mc


----------



## celine

Linny so wierd you sayng that about marmite its kept me going in the mornings :)

Im 7+ 5 and thought today was my milestone day but i realized its actually wednesday, at 8 weeks my third pregnancy was the day after the night i started spotting..at 8 weeks a scan confrimed that my baby had died. If i pass wednesday with no spotting ill be very happy.


----------



## sedgeez

Congrats on your scan! That's such good news!

Seepage is an everyday problem for me. That's why I'm always checking! 

I'm going to do another first response tomorrow morning. I was debating getting a clear blue digi with the conception indicator, but I know they're not totally effective sometimes. I used one last preg and was fine, but I hear a lot of women saying they tell them they're earlier than they are. I don't want to worry myself.

I might just get the ones that say preg or not preg, rather then with how far along you are.


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - I know it's great isn't it! I stopped taking my mega vitamin B complex (started worrying about niacin levels) and started to feel very unwell...marmite to the rescue! :)

Oh an also, yes...getting past that milestone will do wonders for your confidence...Also, the scan will really help after that too. I have a really good feeling for you though...I think it's going to be fine X


----------



## Loup89

Ladies I need a bit of advice but firstly -

Linny, congrats on your scan what wonderful news! I love marmite so I'll give it a try :)

Like I said before my scan is booked for friday but I have an appointment to discuss IVF on Thurday which I haven't cancelled yet. Now a different hospital to the one my scan Friday is have called to ask if I would like an early scan Wednesday! 
Obviously If I go Wednesday and it's all good news I can cancel my appointment to discuss IVF and not waste the consultants time but do I still go to the scan Friday? I'll find it really hard to turn one down but surely it's silly to have another 2 days later?


----------



## wannanewbaby

I say go to both if you want why not see that baby as much as possible but it's really up to you


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bottom is 14 dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Munchkin30

Loup I'd say go to the Wednesday one and try and move the Friday one til next week if possible?? Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Loup- I agree with munchkin. 2 days later is so soon there's not much difference but aye definitely don't cancel it! :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Great news linny :) 
And celine I'm glad you're feeling ok, Wednesday isn't far away. Sadly I've got to get past 12 fricking weeks to pass my last loss :(

AFM I did another digi this morning. I know I know it's silly but I really want my. 3+ :( by ovulation I should be 5 weeks tomorrow , so 3 since conception, but I was hoping I'd get a sneaky early 3+ as my 10dpo test was so strong :( I'm feeling a but nauseous today which is helping but I'll test again on Wednesday and pray for my 3+. !!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I really want to take one of those but df says I don't need anymore test :(


----------



## Junka

Munchkin30 said:


> Hey there.
> 
> I'm very very cautiously due 21st July.
> 
> I have a DD who is just over 2 and had a mmc in July. It was found at my 12 weeks scan that baby had died at 8+6. I had a scan at 8 weeks where baby was measuring 6+4 and i think i knew something was wrong then. I had a medically managed MC and had 3 AF's before i concieved again.
> 
> i got my BFP on friday at 10DPO and since then have had 2 more positives on cheap tests, a pregnant 1-2 on a digi and a quick + on a clearblue plus and i still don't believe a word of it! AF is due tomorrow and i've got a horrible feeling it will turn up like clockwork and this will all have been a dream!!
> 
> Oh and i'm pretty chatty if you haven't noticed :)
> 
> Congrats on your BFP. We have to believe these are our angel babies.
> 
> xxx



Hi everyone,
I just found out Iam pregnant after 2 miscarriages in a row!
On on June 13th 2012, next on February 9th this year.
Iam a nervous rack!
Iam due July 21 as well munshkin. 
Iam try to take it a day at a time.
Congrat on ur BFP!! 
I am glad there is this forum. So I can talk with others who went through this. 
Thanks u


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin- that must be really tough to have to wait till then given what happened...are you going to ask for an earlier scan? Say at 8 weeks? I'm sure they'd be understanding. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes Linny the GP has said she'll request an earlier scan, they might say no but as i had private 8 wk scan's with my dd and the mc which gave me a good indication of what was happening i'd be much happier. If i get an NHS 8 wk scan we'll probably have a private one at 10 weeks so that by my 12 week scan i'll be damn sure what's happening, i can't go into that scan room and go through that again.


----------



## sedgeez

I'm also hoping for an 8 week scan. I want to see my gp before my midwife as I know she will be very understanding.

If not I will pay for a private one. 

I definitely want an early scan either way. If I would of got one last time I would of found out sooner that the baby had died, and I think it would of made it a little easier on me.

I just want to know what the outcome of the pregnancy will be. The waiting is killing me.


----------



## wannanewbaby

My doc already said i can have a scan at 8 weeks but that seems so far away!! Hope everyone gets there scans scheduled and see happy beans in there


----------



## moltal213

I believe I'm due the 15th of July but wat. Crazy journey so far at 4 weeks I got an elctric shock at 5w 4d I had a scan becaus of blood .. Been told to be on bed rest already .. I should b 6weeks tomorrow just hopin n pryin I can see a heart at +/- 8 weeks .


----------



## celine

Well after wednesday my next milestone is just to see the hb next week. My 2nd mc, the mmc only started bleeding at 10 weeks but i knew from the scan at 8 weeks that it was over so 9 days to go for scan urgh!


----------



## balula

Hi all,

I have never posted on any site before so don't know all the lingo yet, but i am in need of some advice. I have been using pops (progesterone only pills) birth control on a regiment 9pm every night with an alarm for 6 months (never used the pill before this) since we began dating. we started making love without a condom just the pill in september.
in October my period was due the 8th I had been nauseated for a few days so tested with a first response on the recommendation of a cousin to be on the safe side and got a positive! continued to test twice-three times every day until the 12th ( used First Response, Clear Blue, ept, Answer and walmart 88c tests) had very faint lines not getting any darker.
On the morning of the 14th i had sharp cramping and heavy bleeding that continued for 3 days then subsided, i had miscarried it was a shock and we just rode it out at home as there was nothing that could be done. nausea went away soon after
Started feeling nausea 5 days ago in mornings then 3 days ago Holy Heck do my nipples hurt! especially when erect and brushed by fabric. so this morning still no period (was thinking maybe around 14th Nov should have came?) i took an Answer test at 4 am when i woke to pee was shocked to see a positive, took another test ept brand at 5am after drinking water like a mad woman to be able to pee again quickly another positive!

both tests were way darker than my previous ones last month. the control in the pink Answer test is the light line, they are so vibrant in color my phone camera does not pick it up well. 

can this be residual hormones? or partial miscarriage? or do you think its a new positive?

i have to wait until the weekend for blood work so am going crazy! any thought ladies?

my partner is in disbelief and i just can not believe the pill has failed us twice in two months! 

i have heard that if you have a high metabolism the pill can be less effective, my inner fat girl attacks me daily and i eat like its my last meal every meal and maintain about 105-108lbs at 5'4" so do have a very fast metabolism and this is my first experience with the pill so don't know how it works for me (or not as the case may be)

Thanks in advanced, and sorry for the essay!
 



Attached Files:







442.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2









441.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wannanewbaby

Those looks way to strong to be leftover horomones to me i hope this one is sticky for you


----------



## balula

wannanewbaby said:


> Those looks way to strong to be leftover horomones to me i hope this one is sticky for you

Thank you! I hope so too!
we were so sad after our miscarriage we were surprised by baby but were thrilled also after the shock wore off, this time super duper surprised especial since we decided to wait to try again and adopted a cat instead lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well i hope you get to the doc and they say all is well gl fx


----------



## Espero

balula said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Those looks way to strong to be leftover horomones to me i hope this one is sticky for you
> 
> Thank you! I hope so too!
> we were so sad after our miscarriage we were surprised by baby but were thrilled also after the shock wore off, this time super duper surprised especial since we decided to wait to try again and adopted a cat instead lolClick to expand...

 Congrats honey :hugs:

Also - your avatar is making me crave hot chocolate! :haha:


----------



## swampmaiden

balula- It seems to me like a new pregnancy, research shows that women are more fertile in the 6 months after a miscarriage, and since your first mc was so early, you probably didnt need the same (physical.. the emotional takes as long as it needs) recovery time as if you had mc'ed at 8-10 weeks. 
If you have an appt for blood work scheduled in a few days, I'd just wait patiently for it, i know its hard to wait but there really is nothing anybody can do at this early point.. good luck!!!!

AFM (as for me)- my first first mc was at 5 weeks, so Im thrilled i made it past that point, but my second one was at 8 weeks, so theres not much I can do other than wait for my 8 week scan. If i make it to 8 weeks uneventfully and have a good scan with a HB, then thats the furthest Ive ever made it before and Id be THRILLED! I've never had a HB yet, so fingers toes eyes crossed lol... Ive got 2 weeks to go, Im so glad Thanksgiving will be a distraction for me as Im having about a dozen people over.. just praying nothing happens to have to cause me to cancel.... perish the thought


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats swampmaiden on making it past 1st milestone i hope all is uneventful till your 8 week scan


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks wannanewbaby, Im feeling very positive about this one... been very faithful with vitamins, esxtra folic acid, absolutely no alcohol or smoking but sometimes I can be my own worst enemy... I flipped out earlier today at my husband, accusing him of blabbing to his family of my pregnancy cuz his aunt, whom Im kinda close with, called me up and flat out asked me if I was pregnant. 

How do i handle that? I don't want to outright lie, and I know its extremely rude to ask someone that but she has no boundaries sometimes and she is incredibly clever, so I feel like she'd see right thru me. 
You guys ever been in that boat, having to fend off the 'Are you pregnant?" question before you are ready to share the news? i mean geez, I just want to make it outta 1st trimester first I only got like 6 weeks to go lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

When your close to family sometimes they can just sense these things all i did was ask my mom one question about when i was a baby and she strait said are you pregnant? If your not ready to tell them you dont have to im not sure what you should say but.if your not ready then your not ready


----------



## celine

Im struggling with the idea of lying. But i think im going to br blatent and tell anyone who asks if we are pregant that no we are not. Im having coffee with two different friends tomorrow and they will both ask im sure of it. The first ones reaction when i told her id had two mc was oh did you want a third? 
The other friend id heard was a bit of a gossip and she knew i might be having a second mc, never asked me about it but asked a friend of mine three weeks ago if i was preggers...so lying it would be!


----------



## Munchkin30

I've only had one friend ask me straight out and I told her I was pregnant, even though she was crap last time. I can't lie at all! Also I went out with friends from my antenatal group who all know about the mc and one asked what I was drinking and I said 'sparkling water' then went bright red and looked sheepishly at them all so they blatantly all know!


----------



## sedgeez

Hi ladies, let me know what you think of this pic.

I did my last first response test this morning with my fmu. The thing is, that I'm weeing so frequently that my wee was stupidly small.
I didn't expect this, otherwise if wouldn't of done the test yet.

Well anyway, as you can see, the control line on the left is super faint, because there wasn't much wee (lol). But the actual test line shown up straight away, and got pretty dark real quick.

The fact there wasn't much wee is a good thing for this reaction right?

Is this a good test or should I not count it?

I'll be buying a digi tomorrow, so I'll wait and see what that says too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez if I were you I'd get a digi and use fmu tomorrow. I only ever do hpts with fmu so they don't scare the life out of me! It's definitely positive but it is a bit faint xxx


----------



## sedgeez

Munchkin30 said:


> Sedgeez if I were you I'd get a digi and use fmu tomorrow. I only ever do hpts with fmu so they don't scare the life out of me! It's definitely positive but it is a bit faint xxx

The faint line is the control line. The test line is actually very dark. I didn't expect such a small wee :haha:

I think I'll have to hold it as much as possible in the night when I test again.

I'm just weeing so much lately!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well then you've got absolutely nothing to worry about then lol! I think I've seen so many early pregnancy tests I just assumed the strong one was the control line . Phew!! Xxx


----------



## sedgeez

I know! This is exactly what my first test looked like but reversed lol

:thumbup:

But I was happy that the test line came up and was dark straight away.

I just can't wait for a digi. Seeing the word pregnant looks better than lines :haha:

The only problem is it disappears after a while.


----------



## suffolksarah

sedgeez to be honest i would stop testing, they do nothing but worry us! When I had my d&c it took 2 months for me to have no line! so I dont trust them to tell me if everything id okay or not! glad one of your milestones have past (think it was you, lost track of who said what!)

Glad your scan went well libby.:happydance:

seepage is a good pregnancy sign (its the only one i currently have) welcome to the world of knicker checking!!

i woke up with a stinky cold this morning, grrrrr!

My folks are on holiday at the moment but i am going to tell them when they come back that were preggo, as that is what i found the hardest about the mc, was saying to my mum 'i was preg, now im not' so going to tell them straight away. 
You know i said i am worried as baby due same date as mc baby, i am also worried as my mum had mc, me mc then my bro. worried that history will repeat itself. need to stop thinking like that! 
Anyone else following mothers fertility pattern?


----------



## sedgeez

My mum had multiple mc and an ectopic. I don't know if she had any before my brother, but I know she had lots after him and before me.

She also worked as a nurse in the emergency gynae unit at our local hospital. So she was a god send for the last loss.

But I'm not telling her this time unless we have a heartbeat.

She has a lot going on so I don't want to upset her.

I hope I'm not going to follow in her footsteps though, and that this is a sticky bean.


----------



## LaughOutLoud

sedgeez said:


> I know! This is exactly what my first test looked like but reversed lol
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> But I was happy that the test line came up and was dark straight away.
> 
> I just can't wait for a digi. Seeing the word pregnant looks better than lines :haha:
> 
> The only problem is it disappears after a while.

Hey,

that test looks great to me. Id be happy if my test line was darker. Results on digi last a week before they disappear so youll have that time to keep going back to it and getting excited. It is nicer seeing the words pregnant.

Linny - congrats on your scan :happydance:

Re telling everyone - do what you feel comfortable with. I dont care if I have to lie at this point because its much harder later on for me when things go wrong. I think ill wait till 12 weeks scan before I start telling everyone. I hadnt told anyone about my previous 2 mcs because I was going through a bad time with life and everthing was too much. I hadnt even realise the first time that I was 7 weeks pregnant because I hadf lost track of time and things were happening real quick.

This time I have told DH and my mum because I see her often and for me to tell her my updates. DH is crap like that and doesnt really 'get it'. Ive told one of my brothers because I knwo he can keep a secret and hes a qualified pharmacists so can speak to him about vits/meds.

suffolksarah/sedgeez- dont worry you wont be following anyones footsteps and will be marking your own. My mum had 4 kids and everything went smoothly with all - we all came at the right time with no complications. Well ive had 2 mcs already so I know its just my body and me.

Right gotta get ready and go for my bloods now.


----------



## dairymomma

Sedgeeze-Actually that's a good sign. I looked it up because it happened to me last week too. What may be happening is there is so high a level of hCG that it's pulling dye to the test line from the control line. Explains why the control is so light.

RE:Seepage...Oh yes I've got it, not bad, but bad enough I'm freaking out a few times a day. Especially freaked out when it IS pink...Like last night...And LOTS of it too...*Sigh*

RE:Symptoms-still faint morning sickness and bbs 'may' be a little more sore but not like they were with DS and DD. Taking comfort in knowing I still have super sniffer nose (but only with certain scents. It's weird. Cheese especially smells yeasty to me now and citrus smells AMAZING.) and forgetfulness. 

After no spotting at all on Sunday, I went back to work on Monday hoping things would be okay. Made it til evening before the ugly pink stuff reared it's monstrous head (figuratively speaking of course) and nearly caused me to freak out. It was the largest amount I've had yet and there was something pink in the toilet too. I'm 99% certain it was pink-tinged cm but couldn't say for certain. Scared me so bad I nearly had another anxiety attack. Luckily DH was home and he took care of everything. Made supper, got the kids to bed, and just let me relax. Whew! I even fell asleep on the couch so soundly he couldn't wake me up! I ended up sleeping the night there but woke up feeling more rested than I have in a long time. I think it's because I couldn't toss and turn without rolling off so I stayed in one position all night. Then he let me stay home from work this morning. (Let me tell you, it's one great perk of being self-employed. :haha:) No actual pink (so far) this morning but it's hard to stay positive. I'm terrified for my ultrasound now and wish it were today. It's tomorrow morning but I just want it over with so I can know if there is a baby or not. I know at 6 weeks, they might not find anything but I'm FX they see bubs and a strong hb. If they don't and they can't tell me what's going on, I'm going to quietly go out of my mind...My nerves are simply shot. But I'm on anti-anxiety stuff now and I'm going to talk to my dr again when the u/s results come in. If I'm still having nerve issues, I'm going to request something stronger because by then I should be feeling better.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sedgeez that test looks great i wouldnt be worried and i umderstamd wanting the digital i def wany one just havent bought one yet 

My mom also got preg with me and my sis easily carried amd delivered no problems took me 20 months to get preg and i had the one mc so def doesnt mean anything its all in your own body i guess


----------



## swampmaiden

wow dairymom, that sounds pretty rough, good thing for super husband lol

afm, my mom had no mcs, no probs other than being too outta shape to deliver both me and my sister so we were c section babies. my sister had no mcs either, but she did spot/bleed alot during both 1st and 2nd trimester but she went full term and my nephew is now a 5 year old pain in the butt lol

i kinda want to blame my mcs on drinking and smoking, cuz i didnt exactly stop during either pregnancy, at the time i was working at a community center and saw meth moms popping babies out with no problem and foolishly I though a couple beers here and there, a few puffs here and there wouldnt hurt.... well, my doc said that you cant blame mcs on things like that, but stats show drinking 5 units or more of alcohol a week increases mc rate by 4.5.. so if you have a 10% chance when not drinking, then if you drink you have a 45% chance... I was pretty stupid then, its now a few years later and i cut back drastically on drinking in preparation for TTC, and stopped completely during the TWW. its hard to say tho, cuz +50 years ago women drank and smoked during pregnancy... but after suffering thru 2 mcs, I want to give the best possible chances to this baby. I guess I should be thankful my body mc'ed rather than went full term with a disabled child but who can say one way or another? its all in mother natures hands.


----------



## swampmaiden

celine said:


> Im struggling with the idea of lying. But i think im going to br blatent and tell anyone who asks if we are pregant that no we are not. Im having coffee with two different friends tomorrow and they will both ask im sure of it. The first ones reaction when i told her id had two mc was oh did you want a third?
> The other friend id heard was a bit of a gossip and she knew i might be having a second mc, never asked me about it but asked a friend of mine three weeks ago if i was preggers...so lying it would be!

I can respect that, it always depends on each individuals personality. I guess the bottom line to to go with your gut instinct lol


----------



## Munchkin30

I got my 3+ so after 11 positives I can finally stop testing :happydance:


----------



## celine

Yeay munchkin thats another off your milestone list :)

Ok ive dodged a lying bullet as both my friends ar meeting up with me for a coffee and they wont ask me with the other there :) i will just add that ive been having a glass of eine every night co calm my nerves bcos dh is away and that should stop any thoughts.

Im 8 weeks today! No spotting so thats a milestone past for me, next milestone is my scan in one week time :) also have to think of some ways to hide it as we off on a girlie getaway this weekend and there will be lots of drinking. Two of my friends know so they will "help" where they can. I was thinking that at dinner or the karger lunch may order a water and some wine and sip the wine a bit til the pppl who dont know leave to shop...a few sips should be ok?


----------



## suffolksarah

celine said:


> Yeay munchkin thats another off your milestone list :)
> 
> Ok ive dodged a lying bullet as both my friends ar meeting up with me for a coffee and they wont ask me with the other there :) i will just add that ive been having a glass of eine every night co calm my nerves bcos dh is away and that should stop any thoughts.
> 
> Im 8 weeks today! No spotting so thats a milestone past for me, next milestone is my scan in one week time :) also have to think of some ways to hide it as we off on a girlie getaway this weekend and there will be lots of drinking. Two of my friends know so they will "help" where they can. I was thinking that at dinner or the karger lunch may order a water and some wine and sip the wine a bit til the pppl who dont know leave to shop...a few sips should be ok?

I had a girly weekend when early preg with dd, as i am always on some sort of diet, I decanted alcohol free wine into weightwatchers wine bottles, and said i could only have my ww wine as i was counting points. would that work? No one suspected, but i did tell every one at the end anyway!


----------



## sedgeez

8 weeks feels forever away for me lol :dohh:

That's good munchkin.

I'll be buying a digi later. I'm tempted to just use it as soon as I get it instead of fmu, just because I wee more in the night than in the day lol so my wee is more diluted when I wake up!

I may pee in a cup instead of midstream, just because my wee is so small.

Time seems to be going so slow!
But I'll be 6 weeks in two days. And I'll be seeing the doctor next week, I want to see if ill get an early scan.

How's everyone today?


----------



## balula

Hello Ladies hope all of you and teeny bubs are doing well!

i retested last night and this is what i got, i think its pretty much a sure thing at this point :bfp: :happydance:

2-3 weeks on clear blue digital so must be a new pregnancy, going in for bloods on Saturday
 



Attached Files:







635.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0









633.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## celine

Suffolk sarah you are a genius!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Def looks like new preg balula


----------



## Loup89

Hi all,

Having a bit of a mad day today so I'll read through all I've missed later hopefully but just wanted to fill you in on scan. 
They did an abdominal scan again not vaginal and saw bubs and heartbeat :) I was so happy I didn't even think too much about the fact they have dated me 5w6days when I should be 7 weeks today. Bubs was only 3.6mm :( I can't see that I've got my dates wrong, maybe a day or 2 but not 8! I'm quite worried now but fingers crossed. 

Speak to you all soon got to dash off to a night out urghh


----------



## Munchkin30

Loup I've replied to your other post xx


----------



## sedgeez

I hope everything's fine. You may of ovulated late, bodies are a strange thing.

I've heard some people measuring behind and then at next scan the baby is where they should be.

When's your next appointment?

I've been feeling really anxious the past few days. I'm trying not to get attached to baby yet. I just don't have good feelings about this pregnancy. Maybe it's my subconscious trying to not get my hopes up.
I just don't think it will end well.

I've just been feeling a bit down really, kind of like I've accepted what I think the outcome will be.

I'll be making a docs appointment on Monday, so I really hope I'll get an 8 week scan. I'd rather know now if something's not right.

All my symptoms are still going strong though.


----------



## swampmaiden

Loup89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Having a bit of a mad day today so I'll read through all I've missed later hopefully but just wanted to fill you in on scan.
> They did an abdominal scan again not vaginal and saw bubs and heartbeat :) I was so happy I didn't even think too much about the fact they have dated me 5w6days when I should be 7 weeks today. Bubs was only 3.6mm :( I can't see that I've got my dates wrong, maybe a day or 2 but not 8! I'm quite worried now but fingers crossed.
> 
> Speak to you all soon got to dash off to a night out urghh


That doesnt sound too strange to me... even though you may have been correct on ovulation timing, keep in mind it takes anywhere from 4 to 11 days for the fertilized egg to actually implant. How soon did you get your BFP??


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im sure the measurement is ok sometimes when there that small its hard to get accurate measurement just enjoy the fact you saw a nice strong heartbeat :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

sedgeez said:


> I hope everything's fine. You may of ovulated late, bodies are a strange thing.
> 
> I've heard some people measuring behind and then at next scan the baby is where they should be.
> 
> When's your next appointment?
> 
> I've been feeling really anxious the past few days. I'm trying not to get attached to baby yet. I just don't have good feelings about this pregnancy. Maybe it's my subconscious trying to not get my hopes up.
> I just don't think it will end well.
> 
> I've just been feeling a bit down really, kind of like I've accepted what I think the outcome will be.
> 
> I'll be making a docs appointment on Monday, so I really hope I'll get an 8 week scan. I'd rather know now if something's not right.
> 
> All my symptoms are still going strong though.

Im sorry your feeling so down, why do you have such a negative feeling?


----------



## sedgeez

wannanewbaby said:


> Im sorry your feeling so down, why do you have such a negative feeling?

I honestly don't know. I think it's just because last time I didn't think I'd have a mc. It was one of those things where you hear it happens to others, but don't expect it to happen to you.
So this time I'm very aware it could happen to me, and to save the heartbreak I had last time, I just convince myself this pregnancy won't last.

I know it's awful to be so negative, maybe it's my hormones messing with me as I've been very emotional the past few days :dohh:

I just can't help it.


----------



## swampmaiden

Loup, i agree with wannanewbaby-- the fact you got a HB is fantastic and liklihood of mc drops drastically if you get a HB so congrats!!

sedgeez-- I completely understand where you are coming from, I too don't want to allow myself to accept the reality that i may have a baby in about 8 months. mc is such an awful blow to confidence. and whether we mc or not, the hormones are still flowing strong which doesnt help the mental state.. at least for me 

hope you feel better, i can't wait til we're all into our 2nd trimesters and can finally relax a bit


----------



## Munchkin30

swampmaiden said:


> hope you feel better, i can't wait til we're all into our 2nd trimesters and can finally relax a bit

Alleluia to that!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

sedgeez said:


> wannanewbaby said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry your feeling so down, why do you have such a negative feeling?
> 
> I honestly don't know. I think it's just because last time I didn't think I'd have a mc. It was one of those things where you hear it happens to others, but don't expect it to happen to you.
> So this time I'm very aware it could happen to me, and to save the heartbreak I had last time, I just convince myself this pregnancy won't last.
> 
> I know it's awful to be so negative, maybe it's my hormones messing with me as I've been very emotional the past few days :dohh:
> 
> I just can't help it.Click to expand...

I understand what you mean i constanly think that my symptoms arent strong enough so there must be something wrong but everyone says relax and believe me i know its gard but we got to try and i know what you mean about emotions i snapped today


----------



## LaughOutLoud

Definitely cant wait till in second tri - just want to be out of the woods already.

Loup89 - im sure everything will be well with baby. Ive also read that they tend to catch up later for next scans but a good heartbeat is brilliant:thumbup:


----------



## sedgeez

Sorry to keep bombarding you ladies with test photos. 

I was going to by a digi test but the shop sold out :nope:

So I saw these dip tests for £1 for a twin pack. I thought, I might aswell, a test is a test after all :thumbup:

This is the pic. It says to read after 5 mins but the line came up instantly! (Line on the left). It's also darker than the control line. 

I'm happy with this as it was such a dark line.

Still trying not to get my hopes up too much but this has cheered me up a bit :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez that line can't get much stronger . For heavens sake STOP TESTING (says me who has now done 11 :rofl:)


----------



## wannanewbaby

I only did 4 im dying to test more thinking of buying some dollar ones i really want a clearblue with week estimator might just have to get some 

That def looks great though it would cheere up as well


----------



## dairymomma

Sedgeeze-I was feeling much like you are yesterday. Just hang in there. Can you schedule an early ultrasound?

Munchkin-I've got you beat...I did 16 hpts-5 FRERs, 8 cheapies, and 3 digis...And that doesn't even count the 4 I did the week before I got my BFP...:blush:

Loup-The fact that there was a hb is amazing! And really those early measurements can be SO off. My sis measures a week (or more) off her entire pregnancies but still goes to term and hasn't gone over her lmp due date. I've measured small for both my full-term pregnancies. It depends on implantation, where the baby is in the uterus, how precise the ultrasound machine is, and even who is doing the scan. I've had techs say if I came back later that day, they'd probably get a whole new set of measurements and not to trust early measurements until after (at least) 7 weeks.

As for me, I went in thinking Bad news Bad news...Instead I got (drumroll please) "Baby measures 6+1 and hb 146".

:happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats great!! 2 promising ultrasoumds in 1 day we are onto a great start fpr the july rainbows!!


----------



## swampmaiden

Thats great dairymomma!! 

I've still got 12 agonizing days to go before my 8 week scan, argh lol


----------



## dairymomma

Come tomorrow, I'll probably be in the same boat Swampmaiden. :haha: When my reg dr calls, I'm going to tell her that I'm switching to another primary care doctor because it's too hard to drive the 60 miles one way to see her and that I'm going to see the OB specialist for this pregnancy. Don't need a negative doctor when I'm already worried. (I'm actually considered high risk now anyway.) And then when I call the OB for my first appt, I'm requesting scans at 8-9 weeks and again at 14 weeks (if he won't schedule every other week u/s). I feel like I'll be better able to relax if I get those. I typically miscarry between 7-9+4 so an ultrasound then would make me feel better knowing everything is alright. And my 2nd tri loss was at 14 weeks so I have a feeling I'm going to NEED that one...

But for today I'm floating. Bubs is okay and has a nice strong hb...Whew...


----------



## wannanewbaby

My bloating tonight is INSANE i have got to look several months pregnant!!


----------



## celine

Dairy thats great news! Urgh 6 more days til my scan


----------



## Elephant13

ladyluck8181 said:


> Me! I had an ectopic in July and another loss on 29th sept at 5wks. I've just had my 6 week reassuarance scan today. Squishy was in the right place, measured bang on 6+1 and had a lovely strong heartbeat :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm due 6th July

Hi Ladies,
I hope you are all well. I posted on here a while ago and have been a bit quiet on here since, I now feel the time is right to re join you. Lady Luck your post stood out to me as I am also due same day as you!
I hope you all don't mind me joining your thread! A little bit about me, I had an ectopic in Nov last year, resulted in a ruptured tube and then removal of that tube. I waited the 3 months and decided to try again and fell pregnant in March this year. I had a scan at 7 weeks where we saw baby with hheartbeat in the right place so was relieved that there were no problems with that remaining tube. I was told then at the scan that the baby was not measuring the right size for 7 weeks it was in fact measuring 4-5 and that I most probably got my dates wrong. I knew full well that I had not got my dates wrong. There was no way I could be 4 weeks pregnant when 3 weeks previous I had missed my period. I knew then that something may not be quite right and sure enough it wasn't. I had a natural mc 2 weeks after but had symptoms of a miscarriage literally the evening of my scan. I was told then that I could be having a threatened mc and so those 2 weeks were an awful wait. I decided i would then wait to try again and get myself in good health which i had not done after the ectopic. I relaxed a little took a holiday and we had agreed to try again in the new year. Some how though without even discussing it we had a few nights were we wasn't particularly careful and a few weeks ago i found out i was pregnant! This was a really happy moment for me as i had not been watching monthly or doing early tests ive just gone with it and thought what will be will be. I'm hoping this relaxed attitude has helped me outa bit! I've had aches and pains and sickness which only seemed to last a week or 2 and I've got incredibly sore chest but all of these things were missing from previous pregnancies. I am now 7 weeks +4 by my own calculations and i still haven't seen my gp. I have decided i wont be going for an early scan and will wait till my 12 week. I know all the symptoms should anything go wrong and the hospital ere not much help to me at all in my previous exp and so i am just waiting it out. Only me & my partner know and i'm hoping when i book an app with my gp next week i may get a scan before xmas so am hoping to tell people xmas day. Sorry for the esaay ladies I've not had anyone to share anything with (the oh is great but theres only so much he can take in an evening lol) I hope you are all keeping well and i will keep everything crossed for you all for healthy bambinos!!!!!! Lots of love xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Elephant congratulations thats great you got your bfp when relaxed i hope your scan at 12 weeks is perfect!!


----------



## Elephant13

Thank you very much! I hope everyone else is feeling ok right now & are enjoying their bumps as much as they can at these early stages! Its a long old wait that's for sure! Does anyone else sometimes envy others who get pregnant without complications and just tell the world the minute they know?! I kind of feel that the excitement edge is taken off a bit because you're worried it may all be too good to be true! x


----------



## Munchkin30

Congrats Elephant, so pleased you seem quite relaxed and aren't going for the early scans. It must be a weight off your mind. You deserve some fabulous news at your 12 week scan x


----------



## wannanewbaby

I def agree its hard for me to really enjoy it cause im so terrified the second i do it will be over i am enjoying my baby bump the best i can since theres no bump yet lol but i cant seem to keep my hands off my belly anyway lol we are guilty of telling everyone as soon as we foumd out but it took is 20 cycles to get another bfp so i couldnt help but scream it out loud


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys!
Can I join?
Ive been stalking for a while now, but never had the guts to announce my BFP... suppose I was just soo afraid that things would go wrong!

Well I had my scan today, 6w6d, and all went well! My little bean is measuring 7w exactly and we heard the heartbeat! So, while Im still a complete anxiety wreck, Im a little bit calmer and upbeat!

Ive another scan in two weeks, so not too long to wait!

xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats sofaqueen great news


----------



## Linnypops

My pal came over yesterday and I was talking to her about this spotting I got after the internal scan and she said she knew quite a few mums who deliberately went to NO SCANS! At all! They are more sort of hippy type 'what happens, happens' ladies apparently. I was literally agape at this news. To me this sounded dangerous but apparently as you get further into pregnancy midwives have old techniques they can use to detect heart rate, position and all that. Who knew! Anyway, that's a long ramble to essentially say I admire the more laid back approach to scanning, despite completely not practising it :)


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hello ladies, I would like to join your thread. Yesterday I joined another thread, but I am quickly realizing that it is not the best fit more me. Pregnancy can be an amazing and exciting time, but picking out baby names at 4 weeks is not where my head is right now. I'm just looking forward to seeing a wiggly little bean snuggly located _in my uterus_ with a strong beating heart. I figured everyone on here would understand that and I could express my issues and thoughts without the risk of sounding negative.

On Monday I got my first official :bfp: , one day before my expected period and have continued to test daily. It appears as though my due date will be on or around July 30th. Because my previous pregnancy was ectopic, I will be having my first scan at 6weeks 1day on December 5th and I'm pretty excited about it. I look forward to hanging out with you all for the next 9 months! :flower:


----------



## celine

Welcome hopeful, i agree i avoid the threads where the entire future is planned before 4 weeks, knowing too well that a bfp or sadly even a hb at a scan can guarentee you a take home baby.

X


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats hopeful we would love to have you hope this turns out to be a better fit for you :)


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been lurking about and not posting. Saw my new gp yest (as we've moved recently) and he's referred me for an early scan so will hopefully get a date soon. He was really understanding. Also as we're in a new area I won't have to go to the epu we went to last year. I am with you in the not attaching myself frame of mind. Worrying that I don't have any strong symptoms like last time but keeping reminding myself that last time was different. So just slightly sore boobs and mild nausea on and off for me. Would you mind reminding me how to get the pregnancy tickers? I did it last time but tried again and can't remember!!doh! Lovely to hear about the scans.


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome hopeful again! I'm finding first tri hard too, it's either posts about baby names at 4 wks or constant miscarriages. Either way it's nit what we need to hear!

Linny how are you doing today?

I'm having a bad day :( barely slept last night and though my sleep deprived state I don't feel like I'm having much in the way of symptoms, my boobs hurt less, I feel less nauseous and I'm just sure I felt more than this with my dd :( after having a successful and an unsyccesful pregnancy I can't stop comparing my symptoms with each and right now it feels more like the second :( yesterday I felt quite confident but today I just can't believe it'll all be ok :(


----------



## nessaw

Ok managed to do the ticker-was on the phone version not the full site.
munchkin am feeling exactly the same. Hugs.x


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know its hard not comparing symptoms but we got to remember every preg is different i realize now i should have known something is wrong last time i as had no symptoms even at 7 weeks so jwe all got to relax best we can and like i said there all different just got to keep cpnfidemt these are our rainbows and second chances


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

:hi: ladies, I'm confused as to which forum I have been posting in as there are two July threads... so can I join if I haven't already.
Been in hospital the last week on fluids, potassium and lots of anti nausea drugs, I seem to have the majority of the vomiting under control but last time I was out it was only for 24 hours so I'm hoping I get pst that milestone. Vomiting seems to take place more in the afternoon - early evening. Was constipated like anything and they had to give me an enema that wasn't too nice. Just keeping everyone posted. I feel really bad motion sickness so even looking back through threads sets me off so sorry I haven't read any before my post. Hope everyone is well. I'm due July 6th too :happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFPs!

Munchkin-it's hard to be PAL. I'm PARL and even though I saw bubs yesterday and everything is fine, I'm still having a few anxious moments. It's normal to wonder about every little thing. That's why we are here-to help each other get thru these anxious first months...

So annoyed! Was thinking this spotting stuff was done since I haven't had anything since Tuesday and that was faint brown cm but now today I had faint brown cm again. I know not to worry about it because bubs is fine and I'm not cramping but blah... It's still _faint_ and brown but annoying just the same. Kind of wondering if the internal scan yesterday has something to do with it? That and I was on total bed rest Monday evening thru Wednesday morning but went back to work part-time yesterday. Increased activity (though no heavy lifting) could be part of it too maybe? FX, right? Gah...I hate the not knowing why but I'm happy that beanie is okay so I'm not freaking out like before.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

hi dairymomma - we hd a mmc last time so we are opting to have a scan at 6 weeks then another one at 9 weeks just so we feel certain  Hoppefully a sticky bean for us all


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dairy sorry your having more spotting im sure all is well though im sure its the extra activity


----------



## swampmaiden

welcome and congrats on your BFPs sofaqueen, hopefulagain

elephant, glad you finally are feeling confidant enough in your pregnancy to join us, dont worry about long essays, Ive composed several myself, its good to express things and get them off your chest. I too wont breathe easy until Im well out of the 1st trimester.

munchkin, im sorry to hear about your brown cm, Im wishing you well that its just a normal pregnancy symptom and nothing more serious. 

Ive been dealing with lots of cramping.. nothing bad, just mild but its definitely been a step up from twinges. Seems worse whenever i just get up from sitting, so Im figuring its just ligaments/uterus growth.

My other symptoms are still going strong... mild nausea off and on, food aversions, sore boobs, tiredness. Its tough to be pregnant after a loss, thats for sure... its almost like we lost a certain innocence that other women enjoy without even realizing how blessed they are... anyways!!! 

Welcome to all newcomers, and sending good vibes out to all of you :)


----------



## celine

Dairymooma is thr brown not from thr scan if it was transvag?


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymomma - I think Celine might be right, if bubs seemed fine on the scan and you're spotting it's probably just the internal. I had the precise same thing after the internal, took a few hours, noticed some brown cm, then a small spot of red blood. Since then, nothing. 

I spoke with a freind on another thread and after multiple mcs she said she bled every time after internal scan with her good pregnancy. I've also read a lot of studies recently which state if you've seen a heartbeat then bleeding isn't as terrible an omen as it seems to be otherwise...Obviously it's not good, there are still risks, but it's by no means as bad as usual. 

Lots of hugs to you X


----------



## Elephant13

swampmaiden said:


> welcome and congrats on your BFPs sofaqueen, hopefulagain
> 
> elephant, glad you finally are feeling confidant enough in your pregnancy to join us, dont worry about long essays, Ive composed several myself, its good to express things and get them off your chest. I too wont breathe easy until Im well out of the 1st trimester.
> 
> munchkin, im sorry to hear about your brown cm, Im wishing you well that its just a normal pregnancy symptom and nothing more serious.
> 
> Ive been dealing with lots of cramping.. nothing bad, just mild but its definitely been a step up from twinges. Seems worse whenever i just get up from sitting, so Im figuring its just ligaments/uterus growth.
> 
> My other symptoms are still going strong... mild nausea off and on, food aversions, sore boobs, tiredness. Its tough to be pregnant after a loss, thats for sure... its almost like we lost a certain innocence that other women enjoy without even realizing how blessed they are... anyways!!!
> 
> Welcome to all newcomers, and sending good vibes out to all of you :)

Thanks very much, it sounds like my symptoms are very similar to yours! The nauseas on and off as with food aversions although this seems to be more regular now. The last few days my cramping has increased from twinges to what feels like a period cramp. I should say it doesn't feel like the pains I got when I mc. But its still uncomfortable. They aren't very often but its usually when i'm at work as i'm sitting at a desk most of the day I find where I've been sitting and then get up I get this mild cramp. I am also bloating terribly!!! I'm fine in the morning but by the afternoon I am having to undo buttons lol. Anyone else having the same issue?! xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yes def this bloating is insane i didnt have it with my mc so it must be a good sign im havimg strong symptoms


----------



## moltal213

What's up with
spottin its so depresing I mean brown cm every day I'm so scared I hve a blighted ovum .. N There's nothin besides my scan that can tell me have to wait so long .. My body hurts all over stomach pains etc feel like I have flu .. Beh


----------



## Linnypops

Moltal - can you not call the early pregnancy unit with your concerns? Spotting happens quite a lot in the 6th - 7th weeks as far as i can tell. A scan would put your mind at rest at least


----------



## moltal213

Only problem is the pregnancy unit won't check for a heart they just check for a sac wen a week ago because I had. Slight "show" .

Mayb I can phone my gynae for an earlier scan ?? But phonin won't change anythin .. Bleh because if it does happen they cnt stop it


----------



## Loup89

I'm back!!

Took a day or two to just relax and try not to worry myself silly. Thank you to all of you who gave me advice and reassured me :) I got my bfp quite late I guess, at the hospital it was negative 13dpo. I rang the second hospital today to rearrange my today scan to next week but because today and yesterday my symptoms had gone they said to pop in anyway. Bubs is now measuring 6w2days, so I've caught up 1 day and grown 2.6mm in 2 days! I'm taking this a good news :happydance:

hello & congrats to all newbies!

How is everyone doing? 
Who's got scans coming up? 
It's the weekend again which means we've all made it another week!!
I'm having a wild Friday night drinking ginger ale & eating cheese :wacko:

As you


----------



## dairymomma

Loup-great news! Glad you got to see bubs again so soon and lovely growth in so little time.

Celine & Linnypops-I thought of that too but I had brown cm yesterday while the scan was on Wednesday. The tech used LOTS of that gel lubricant so I was on undies watch all day Wed. because I had that stuff oozing out left and right. I suppose it's possible being as it was brown it was old stuff leftover from my scan but I would have thought it would have come out with all that goop they used. :shrug: Seems to be gone now and I'm taking it easy when I'm not at work so we'll see what the weekend brings.

Moltal-Can you get a quantitative hCG done? It would tell you what your levels are at and if you have a repeat one in 2-3 days, it would show if they are doubling. With a blighted ovum, your hCG wouldn't be rising normally and with all of my BOs, my symptoms were really really mild to the point of nonexistant.

Nurse called with my u/s results. Everything looks good so I'm free to schedule my first appt! I see the OB dr in 2 weeks and we'll see what he thinks. I haven't talked to him since my last m/c so he doesn't know I'm pg again this fast.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay linnypops that's ace! 2.6mm is loads!! Time to relax a bit :) xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Great news loup congratulations


----------



## Hopefulagain

I have a question and would love to hear everyone's thoughts and experiences. Is it possible to have varying hormone levels with different pregnancies? With my first child (8 yrs. ago) I took a First Response test in the afternoon of the first day of my missed period and the test line appeared first, and it was dark, I believe darker than the control line. With my second daughter (whom we lost a 21 weeks) I took a dollar tree test but since she was a surprise I am only guessing that it was about close to a week after I missed my period and, again, it appeared immediately and was darker than the control line. My last pregnancy, in April, was ectopic and I tested 3 different times (in the first week) with First Responses and neither time did they reach the concentration of the control line, although they were clear. But my Firday test was a tiny bit lighter than the one I had taken that Wednesday and that did concern me a bit. This time, although my progressions are okay (not jumping for joy), they too have yet to reach the darkness of the control line.

Has anyone experienced higher or lower hcg levels from one pregnancy to the next and both ended with normal healthy babies? I will attempt to post a picture of my hpts.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00203-1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0









CAM00220.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wannanewbaby

They look like there progressing nicely i have no experience to give qhen it xomes.preg.to.preg as i havent even had my first yet hope someone here can be more helpful and gl


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I really need your advice. I feel like I'm going crackers. I've not slept we'll since getting my bfp but the last few nights I've barely slept at all. It's now 4.30am and other than an hr before oh got home I've not slept and I was so shattered I was hallucinating yesterday already! A few ladies on first tri have suggesting taking diphenhydramine which is in nytol and everything I've googled says its safe during pregnancy but the packet says not to take during pregnancy?? I really don't want to do something I'll regret but I'm getting desperate!


----------



## swampmaiden

Elephant13 said:


> swampmaiden said:
> 
> 
> welcome and congrats on your BFPs sofaqueen, hopefulagain
> 
> I am also bloating terribly!!! I'm fine in the morning but by the afternoon I am having to undo buttons lol. Anyone else having the same issue?! xx
> 
> Not sure if Im bloating as I usually wear yoga pants or PJs since Im home all day, Ive been incredibly lazy/lack of motivation lately for actually dressing to go into public lol... and if I go out with my husband I just wear a dress.. easyClick to expand...


----------



## swampmaiden

Munchkin30 said:


> Ladies I really need your advice. I feel like I'm going crackers. I've not slept we'll since getting my bfp but the last few nights I've barely slept at all. It's now 4.30am and other than an hr before oh got home I've not slept and I was so shattered I was hallucinating yesterday already! A few ladies on first tri have suggesting taking diphenhydramine which is in nytol and everything I've googled says its safe during pregnancy but the packet says not to take during pregnancy?? I really don't want to do something I'll regret but I'm getting desperate!

Ive been having similar problems with not sleeping well. And as bodies are different, take what my opinion with a grain of salt, but I use herbal teas at night. Im talking about Linden flower and Valerian root. Valerian is more widely known, but Im telling you even a cup of Linden flower tea will conk me out solid.. Im usually nodding off about an hour or so after drinking it. 
Try those first before you take prescription drugs, cuz god only knows whats in half these pills Doctors are paid to prescribe out


----------



## Loup89

Hopefulagain- I can't really help I'm afraid but I do remember that with my mc all my tests were about the same at 6 weeks as they were at 5 weeks with this pregnancy, I didn't keep checking though. All I know is at 7weeks when I miscarried my hcg levels had gone down to 180ish, I don't know if they drop quickly or were never high in the first place.

Munchkin - I'm not too sure about the nytol but why don't you go and speak to a pharmacist or if they're no help your doctor. I'm sure there are a lot of things that would be quite safe in pregnancy but best to check.

AFM - my boobs are slightly sore again, this is the most worrying for me, I know other symptoms can come and go but never thought boob soreness did? I still don't feel half as sick as I have been and yet I randomly nearly threw up out of nowhere half hour ago. It's so confusing.
I saw a poster at the hospital the other day asking if anyone wanted a scan if baby due in certain months (July being one of them) for medical training, they pay your parking costs and you get a free picture of the baby, I'll be exactly 9 weeks by my dates and 8 by previous scan so I'm tempted to send them an email...any excuse to see my baby again haha


----------



## moltal213

I can't take an hsg because they said with a bo ur hsg des infact increase that's why its so hard to spot I'm not really worried just have that thought been readin too much .. Bleh


----------



## suffolksarah

fab Lou, go get that free scan! any excuse to see bubs!

I still have very minimal symptoms, nips a bit sore at night time and tired but apart from that I feel fine. I just brought myself a cheapy test and my test line is loads stronger than it was 2 weeks ago, so i am happy with that.
I was reading back my posts on here when i was preg with daughter and i was saying the same thing about lack of symptoms. So maybe I just dont get Ms?


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Got a 3+ on my cb digi after last weekends 2-3wks so am v pleased.


----------



## dairymomma

Moltal-your hCG could still rise but it's most likely not going to rise _normally_ because the pregnancy isn't growing right. I've had 3 confirmed BOs and possibly a 4th. And my hCG didn't rise normally in any of them. In fact, that's the biggest reason they were diagnosed BOs before the u/s confirmed it.

Munchkin-I will drink Chamomile tea and put a drop of Lavender oil on my pillow. Maybe a hot bath right before bed would help too? 

Feeling absolutely HORRID today...Sick, headachey (but that's from falling asleep on the couch last night and getting a crick in my neck), and tired. And my boobs...I feel like I have two basketballs attached to my chest they are so big...

:happydance: Gotta love the pg symptoms, right? :haha:


----------



## dairymomma

Moltal-your hCG could still rise but it's most likely not going to rise _normally_ because the pregnancy isn't growing right. I've had 3 confirmed BOs and possibly a 4th. And my hCG didn't rise normally in any of them. In fact, that's the biggest reason they were diagnosed BOs before the u/s confirmed it.

Munchkin-I will drink Chamomile tea and put a drop of Lavender oil on my pillow. Maybe a hot bath right before bed would help too? 

Feeling absolutely HORRID today...Sick, headachey (but that's from falling asleep on the couch last night and getting a crick in my neck), and tired. And my boobs...I feel like I have two basketballs attached to my chest they are so big...

:happydance: Gotta love the pg symptoms, right? :haha:


----------



## sedgeez

Sorry I've not been on here much these past few days. I'll catch up With the posts in a moment.

So today Im 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant, and I have to say, I dont feel positive at all.
Yesterday my symptoms near enough disappeared, until the night time when my nausea came back. I didnt wear a bra at all yesterday so my boobs didnt hurt as much. Only when I touched them.

Today my nausea is back, I have heartburn, my boobs hurt. All the usual. Im still slightly cramping, but before for about a minute I had bad cramps. Well they werent bad, but just more than they have been. Im just expecting to start bleeding soon.

I've also had a little bit of sharp pain about my left ovary which worried me. It's come and gone a few times. It's mainly discomfort but there's been a bit of sharp pain. I know I have cysts on my ovaries with my PCOS, but it hope this isn't an ectopic pregnancy.
 
I'm thinking of going to the EGU on Monday and they might give me a scan and see what's going on.

:nope:


----------



## Linnypops

Dairy- I reckon it's possible. I had internal at 9am and got brown cm at 6pm. That's a good 9 hours later! Then red spotting the following day...I think in small amounts it takes a while to show up on the undies.


----------



## Linnypops

Sedgeez - it's probably fine love but totally understand your concerns. I had sharp left pains and was nothing...could be corpus lutetium cyst? If you call epu with left hand pains they are duty bound to check you out. X


----------



## sedgeez

Linnypops said:


> Sedgeez - it's probably fine love but totally understand your concerns. I had sharp left pains and was nothing...could be corpus lutetium cyst? If you call epu with left hand pains they are duty bound to check you out. X

That's what I thought, my mum used to be a nurse there, and with my last pregnancy she took me there when I started bleeding.
She doesn't know I'm preg yet though this time.

I know it would get a lot worse if it is ectopic, I'm just worried. I know I have cysts so it could be that.

I think I will go on Monday and get checked. Also get my hcg checked out as I haven't yet. I'd just like to know what's going on.


----------



## Hopefulagain

I just wanted to share a few experiences that I have had in the past that will hopefully help ease some concerns. 

Lack of sleep: I was the exact same way with my first daughter, it was exactly as described, could not sleep (at night) since getting my bfp, but I could nap better. So I would do that as soon as I got home from work as much as a could.

Lack of symptoms: I also had that with my first. It was even to to point that I mentioned to the doctor at my first scan (around 8 weeks or so) that I was going to be completely embarrassed if they found no baby in there beacuse I felt completely normal. My only evidence of pregnancy was a missed period and positive pregnancy test. It turned out to be the easiest pregnancy ever. 

I hope this was helpful to someone. :flower:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks hopeful again that does help. The other problem is I'm so so tired I don't know if I'm getting symptoms any more or not! I feel like a crazy person. I think my boobs might still be hurting a bit and I've got the empty tummy feeling then not being able to eat much which is classic but could be exhaustion??

Sedgeez all that you are saying sounds really stupid normal. I've lost count if the threads I've read and started on here about symptoms that come and go and cramps and it's completely normal. Although I totally get why you're paranoid!! Re ectopic my gp said you only need to worry if it's one sided pain that doesn't go away and keeps getting worse. I'm mainly stressed because I HAVEN'T got cramps this time! 
If I were you though id def talk to your mum and get a scan if you're too worried xx


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I understand you probably don't want to take drugs through your pregnancy for sleep - I am the queen of drugs since I live on them for the first 14 weeks of pregnancy due to hyperemesis. The dr prescribed me 20mg of Phenergan you can try 10mg at night and it helps me sleep!

I am currently 8 weeks and having another san next Monday which will put me at 9 weeks to make sure all is progressing well.

I haven't been as sick the last two days (gone from vomiting 8 tims a day to once or twice) I am NOT complaining... I feel nauseas on and off but still too scared to go anywhere incase it hits double time. 
Managing to keep chocolate milkshake, rice bubbles, pineapple and water with a squeeze of lemon juice in it down.

Boobs still hurt on and off, I want hubby around all the time but am in an anti cuddling mood - been going on for the last 4 weeks poor man!

Had 3 sleeps through the day yesterday so when I was awake at 9pm I was not a happy chappy!!! Hope everyone feels somewhat better today!
Even though my sickness is disappearing slightly I'm not at all concerned of m/c because I still feel a very full feeling of a baby peanut in my pelic area. I know it's strange but I swear I feel little peanut even this early on!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

That's great mumaoftwoboys. Lovely to have that reassuring feeling . I asked oh to get piriton because it's the only drowsy antihistamine on the NHS ok -ish list but he didn't and I'm glad. I had some Horlicks before my afternoon nap today and I actually slept so I'll try it again before bed. I think half my priblem is the empty stomach feeling so I think the Horlicks helps x


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Totally agree munhkin, the empty tummy feeling is the worst.


----------



## Munchkin30

I had ridiculous heart burn with my dd too. Oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## swampmaiden

SO I decided to tell my father that Im pregnant, even though Im waiting until out of the 1st trimester to announce to everybody else.. I decided to tell him because usually when i see him we have a few beers and stuff and I just didnt feel like lying, and i felt I could use his support either way good or bad... 
so when i told him, he had like no reaction, didnt want to talk about it, so the next few hours we were hanging out it was like I didnt just drop a bomb on him or anything. It was kinda weird. Then a few hours after i got home he calls me to say 'congratulations, sorry I had no reaction, I was too stunned to know what to do or say but now that ive had a chance to think about it, im so happy for you and wish you a wonderful pregnancy and when the due date etc etc' 
i guess i shouldve figured he wouldnt squeal like a female over the news lol, Im just glad hes happy for me... Ive always been closer to my dad than my mom anyways, so its good that he knows. 

Anyone else have any weird announcement stories yet, or still keeping things quiet until 12+ weeks?


----------



## Hopefulagain

We are still keeping things quiet. But so far my husband, pastor and aunt knows and the reactions this time around have been vastly different from the previous announcements (including my own reaction). In the past it was pure elation, especially after our 21 week loss, but this time it has been more like we are all holding our breaths for the next 9 months. It's almost like I have revealed that I have some grave illness and the outcome is uncertain. 

In a strange way it is very funny to compare the differences overtime. I'm hopeful that very soon , like in July, this will all be hilarious. :haha:


----------



## swampmaiden

What an interesting insight, that is very true that the announcement of a pregnancy after a loss is akin to having a grave illness with an uncertain outcome.. Im hoping too that come July, these dark winter months of 1st trimester will just be a funny story


----------



## sedgeez

Thanks everyone!

I haven't had any sharp pains since so I think I'm ok.

Also my sickness is getting much worse! At 3am I had to run to the toilet and was sick. Then for an hour I had to sit there while my head was pounding and spinning. 

I woke up this morning feeling very very rough. I feel like I'm going to throw up again. My head hurts so much and I keep feeling very dizzy.

I've got a forehead cooling patch thing on at the mo :thumbup: which is easing the headache.

Is it normal to have headaches and dizziness with nausea?

Is this a good sign?

I never threw up in my last preg. The baby passed away at 6 weeks, but I didn't know until I was 10 weeks. I still had symptoms but only slight ones that never got worse.

So I feel this is a bit of reassurance that little bean is still ok.


----------



## Linnypops

Headaches seem to be common love, and dizziness is a symptom of increasing progesterone, I got it a lot earlier on...it's a good sign. If the sharp pains are receeding that's great although....you might as well run it by EPU anyway. X


----------



## swampmaiden

sedgeez, just remember to stay hydrated... make your OH get you a flat of gatorade or other electrolyte drink. I sometimes make my own at home with a bit of salt, honey and vanilla extract in water. 
Everytime you puke, try to drink a big glass of water, like 16oz, that will really really help with the headaches also as headaches are usually a sign of dehydration
Good luck with the ms hun, it seems like this one is rooted in deep for you :)


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

def normal for dizziness - I get itall the time, usually from a lower blood pressure, nauea plays a big toll as well and can make you have the worst headaches. make sure you sip all day on anything if you can. Nights are my worse so I make sure I eat and drink all I can in the morning so I know I'm well hydrated. I am loving warm wate with a squeeze of lemon juice in it at the moment and ice cold milk!!! Strange I know considering I don't even like milk!

I swear I have a little belly now too feels so surreal.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry i have dissapeared df ended up needing surgery for gallstones so we have been at hospital for 2 days he will be having surgery tomorrow or next day kinda stressful but im feeling fine and still having good symptoms so hope baby is doing well.

You ladies seem to be having alot of strong symptoms which is great hope we all got super stickys!!


----------



## celine

Hi all im back from my weeknd away, no one was suspcious of me at all i put on a good show and even had a virgin cocktail on the sly. I was naughty and had some medium rare beef but could not finish it.

MS is aweful, ive lost some weight, yesterday i couldnt keep much down...only drinking water and eating white toast x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay for sickness celine x linny good luck with the scan today. What time is it? 
Wannanewbaby sorry about your dh! Hope he's ok xx


----------



## celine

Scan only weds :( 48 hpurs to go!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi i think im due around july only found out last week think i am about 5 weeks along.. Feeling pretty confident about this pregnancy so hoping i can get past the 7 weeks as thats when i mc'd.. My symptoms are sore boobs, feeling sick, tired.. haven't had no ms yet tho. I haven't been intouch with my DR at the hosp yet gonna wait untill im past 7 weeks when did everyone make there first DR appointment? Heres some back info about me .. I have one daughter who is 4 with a previous partner, Me and my present partner now had to end a pregnancy at 21 weeks due to complications with her brain & have had 2 miscarriages one at 6 weeks and one at 7.. Hoping this is our time eventually as weve had a rough time.


----------



## Elephant13

Morning all, hows everyone doing today?
Thought i'd give a little update, i'm now at the 8 week mark (8+1 to be exact) and so far i'm feeling ok...apart from the nausea, the mild cramps every so often & tiredness oh and the ridiculously sore boobs and dizzy spells...I am taking them all on board as positives. Anyway....as I mentioned in a previous post I wanted to wait until the 8 week mark before booking in to see my gp as I didn't want to get my hopes up getting my maternity notes etc, so this morning I called the surgery and there are no appointments with my gp until next Thursday! which by then I will be 9+4. I feel my plan may have backfired on me slightly. Despite my previous experiences I am not classed for an emergency appointment and so I will have to wait until next week to see my gp. I'm not too worried about the later booking appointment thinking about it as I know what he will say as I've been there done that twice before, I also know that I will be able to get my bloods booked in and midwife appointment done the week after too, what I am concerned about is whether it will push me back after xmas for a scan appointment which I really was hoping to get one before. I know it will just be a waiting game for me to see when I get an appointment now xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome mummytobe congrats and i hope you have a healthy and sticky bean!! Elephant i know the appt is awhile away but it will be worth it hope it goes great. 

Celine that will be a long wait but totally worth it hope ot goes by quickly . 

Afm they want to do dfs surgery today a very simple procedure said he will be able tp go he tomorrow. Symptoms are still great have started gettimg the dizziness its crazy!!


----------



## Elephant13

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hi i think im due around july only found out last week think i am about 5 weeks along.. Feeling pretty confident about this pregnancy so hoping i can get past the 7 weeks as thats when i mc'd.. My symptoms are sore boobs, feeling sick, tired.. haven't had no ms yet tho. I haven't been intouch with my DR at the hosp yet gonna wait untill im past 7 weeks when did everyone make there first DR appointment? Heres some back info about me .. I have one daughter who is 4 with a previous partner, Me and my present partner now had to end a pregnancy at 21 weeks due to complications with her brain & have had 2 miscarriages one at 6 weeks and one at 7.. Hoping this is our time eventually as weve had a rough time.

Hiya, didn't read posts properly earlier when I rushed my post this morning.
I really hope you get some good luck with this baby, sounds like you have had a real rough time. I am the same as you though feeling quite reserved about it all, not wanting to book appointments till i'd got past the "stages" I was 8 weeks when I had my ectopic and 9 weeks when I mc so I am now 8 weeks and have booking appointment next Thursday which by my calcs should make me 9+4. Have been concerned all day that docs couldn't fit me in sooner but I guess it isn't a bad thing waiting till after 9 weeks thinking about it. 
Anyone else just finding it so difficult to keep quiet? I've held back telling people due to previous dissapointments, its one thing dealing with it yourself but when you have others pity I find it really tough so think its for the best I wait but in honesty its so hard not to tell atleast our parents! x


----------



## swampmaiden

Im already regretting the few people Ive told as today when i wiped i had some brown blood. It's stopped, but now Im feeling depressed at the thought of another mc... I know its fairly common, like 30% of women, spot a bit during weeks 6-8 but to me is just means a mc is inevitable. i just hope i dont have to cancel Thanksgiving as Im Hosting this year. life sucks sometimes


----------



## TwinMommy6

Hi ladies---would love to join you :) I am due July 31st

So many babies due in July. Wish in you a happy healthy nine months :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Swampmaiden im so sorry you had the spotting but im sure it will be fime and i always heard brown is safer than red i hope all stays good and i will keep fx for you


----------



## swampmaiden

Yeah thanks, its reassuring that its stopped but I guess once you hop on the pregnancy worry train theres no getting off. Doctors cant really do much anyways, so just have to wait for my 8 week appt... 6 more days


----------



## celine

Elephant i have the attitude that after two losses its ok to lie, its not nice but to be honest i dont need any specilation from anybody.

My first appointment/scan is in 25 hours! Im anxious and reqdy for it, been sick again this morning so feeling the nausea loads! It makes me confident that all will be okay :) how is everybody else feeling?


----------



## Elephant13

Thanks Celine, part of me wishes I could tell people and I know i'm going to have to be constantly "ill" to decline all the upcoming Christmas nights out as its very unlike me to not have a few drinks and have a good time but if people want to speculate they can I just wont be letting on anytime soon. Its difficult having had previous losses because when you tell people you're pregnant they're so happy for you then you have to share the loss with them as well and I just find the pity from others is what makes it harder. I never told anyone the 2nd time apart from close family that I was pregnant I only told friends about the mc a few months after, after conversations about "when do you think you will try again" arose. So this time until I reach that 12 week mark it will not be passing my lips. I've done 8 weeks in total so I can do another 4 for sure.
I'm hoping all you ladies are feeling ok.
Swampmaiden try to relax it sounds quite positive that the spotting has subsided and brown blood is considered old blood and is very common, its when it fills a pad quickly and is red and heavy that you should speak to your midwife/gp. Worrying will not help you out so try to relax and remember that were all here to talk to when you feel worried. Weve all been there. These first few weeks are the hardest waiting for scans and confirmation! :( x


----------



## Linnypops

Swampmaiden - Try not to worry, i had red spotting around 7 weeks and bean is fine! scanned yesterday and measuring perfectly, heart beating away. Unfortunately (especially for us ladies after loss) spotting is very common. If you can get in to an early scan based on the fact that you're spotting then - I would - it will put your mind at ease.....I guess it depends, if you don't have any more for the next day i'd say you're probably fine....bleeding seems to come pretty hot on the heels of spotting if an mc is happening x


----------



## Munchkin30

So the NHS don't think I need an early scan despite not finding out til my 12 week scan last time that baby had died! The gp requested it and the hospital refused. I'm really happy to pay but after last time I don't trust private places. I've asked to speak to my mw so hopefully she will do something . Can't believe they expect me to wait til 12 weeks again!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh and swamp maiden I read something that said the darker and browner the better, it's the light red stuff that's more worrying xx


----------



## moltal213

I've been spottin brown cm for now 2 weeks and had a scan yesterday baby is fine but I do have to be careful of a threated miscarriage I believe its my cyst (8cm) on my right ovary ..or because my blood group is negative .. I'm not sure ??


----------



## celine

Hi moltal im originally from cape Town :)


----------



## moltal213

celine said:


> Hi moltal im originally from cape Town :)

The mother city beautiful place !! :) I would never move over seas even tho ANC killin the country I'm from gauteng


----------



## wannanewbaby

So today was dfs surgery and while sitting with him waiting for them to take him back i had to run to bathroom as i almost got sick!! What a time for ms to kick in!! I really hope it doesnt happen everyday but i have a feeling this is gonna be rough if it feels like it did today everyday


----------



## swampmaiden

thanks so much ladies, Im feeling a bit better as the blood was very dark brown and seems to have subsided. I still feel seepage but when i check its mostly clear, nothing like yesterday. I did call my doctors office, and they are booked solid and told me that if a mc is happening there is nothing they can do anyways and they certainly arent going to d&c for some lite spotting, which I completely agree with. So I just have to wait until Monday for my 8 week scan, and hope hope hope and pray that I make it with a healthy heart-beating embryo.
My prayers of course are that everything is fine, and if its not fine, then please dont let it ruin Thanksgiving as Im hosting this year and really really dont want to have to cancel on 12+ ppl... thank goodness Im pretty busy for the next few days and Im having a friend come over to today to help me out so trying to stay positive.


----------



## Hopefulagain

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hi i think im due around july only found out last week think i am about 5 weeks along.. Feeling pretty confident about this pregnancy so hoping i can get past the 7 weeks as thats when i mc'd.. My symptoms are sore boobs, feeling sick, tired.. haven't had no ms yet tho. I haven't been intouch with my DR at the hosp yet gonna wait untill im past 7 weeks when did everyone make there first DR appointment? Heres some back info about me .. I have one daughter who is 4 with a previous partner, Me and my present partner now had to end a pregnancy at 21 weeks due to complications with her brain & have had 2 miscarriages one at 6 weeks and one at 7.. Hoping this is our time eventually as weve had a rough time.

Welcome MummyToBe,
We have an 8 year old little girl and also suffered the 21 week loss of our second daughter almost one year ago due to unexplained preterm labor. Three months later I was diagnosed with an ectopic pregnancy so needless to say, we are also ready for our rainbow baby! I am currently 4 weeks, 6 days and have my first ultrasound scheduled for 6 weeks, 1 day (just to make sure that this one made it to the correct location:winkwink:). I look forward to both of us delivering full term, healthy babies in July!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Munchkin that's a bit rough not giving you a scan before 12 weeks especially in being in bad circumstances before! Hope they give you one in the end.

Wannanewbaby - my m/s kicked in at 5 and a half weeks. Still have it. Although mainly vomiting at night.

AFM - feeling pretty good this morning - managed to make the bed which is a big thing when you suffer from Hyperemesis! Love watching the clock roll in over lunch time, means another day is coming to an end... one step closer to the end of this dreaded first trimester!

Can actually feel a little lump down there now and get to see my little peanut in 4 days!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its gonna be rough caring for df with ms but im sure i can figure it out. Just glad to have sympts this strong means my bean is strong. Lucky you getting to see yours in 4 days i got to wait till 8 weeks :( longest wait of my life


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I feel like I need to see baby after feeling so miserable :-( those weeks will fly by for you if you don't get sick!!!

My oh does everything around here from cleaning to cooking to watching kids. I can't do much at all!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Df is good about helping out but he just wont be able to for about a week but as lomg as he and the baby are healthy i dont mind pulling a little extra weight at home


----------



## celine

Measuring 2.2cm so a day off my dates, at 8+6 heart beating :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Linnypops

Lovely scan Celine!


----------



## Munchkin30

Really lovely scan! My 8 wk scan with my dd was nowhere near as good as that. Congrats again xx


----------



## sedgeez

Beautiful scan!


So today when I woke up I went for a pee, when I wiped there was a slight browny tinge to the tissue. Ive currently put on a pad so I can see whats going on, but to be honest Im not feeling hopeful.
I know spotting is normal, and last time I bled due to cervical erosions, which had nothing to do with my miscarriage.
But I just cant help but feel that this is bad news. Last time everyone was trying to assure me things were fine and finding excuses for things. It filled me with hope, just to have my heart ripped out.
This time Im prepared for whatever happens.

:nope:


----------



## Linnypops

I had exactly the same at exactly the point you're at now. Subsequently saw the heartbeat and everything is fine. Have you had an early US already or not? Stating the obvious the best thing is to be seen by an early pregnancy unit to check bean is ok. Wishing you the best x


----------



## celine

Sedgeez i remember linnys spotting and i was scared for her, have u called the epu?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats a beautiful scan celine!! 

Sedjeez so sorry about the spotting i agree with others get in touch with doc and i will be tjinking of you with fx


----------



## swampmaiden

sedgeez, Id go with your intuition. My brown spotting is now bright red, with clots and Im wearing a pad. The reality of having another mc hasnt really sunk in yet, mainly Im just pissed that this may ruin thanksgiving. Mother nature is such a bitch with rotten timing sometimes.

As for going to the hospital/doctors, you know there isnt anything they can do except charge money for an u/s and bloodwork just to confirm what nobody has any control over anyways. 

At any rate, take my name off the due date list, Im out for this round.

Good luck girls


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh no swamp maiden are you absolutely sure? You really should go to the docs if only to check everything safely goes? I'm so sorry.


----------



## swampmaiden

No, Im not absolutely sure as i havent had the actual mc yet, but red flowing blood cant be normal, and this is exactly how my last 2 mcs started. Im not trying to delude myself with false hope, but I do appreciate the encouragement and so far Im not an emotional wreck, but that usually happens later anyway. And I already talked to my doctors office today, theres nothing they can do and Id rather not deal with the stress of going to the emergency room when I can just quietly lay around at home at let whatever is going to happen to happen


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh swamp maiden :( I know there's nothing anyone can do but I suppose just try and keep calm and relax and look after yourself. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Linnypops

Swamp maiden - really sorry to hear this love...Sitting in a strip lit hospital really seems like the worst option when bleeding. I hope you are able to recover quickly, or else that this is one of those disturbing events that sometimes characterise pregnancy that is otherwise fine. Either way, hope you've got plenty of support and tlc x


----------



## dairymomma

Swampmaiden- Oh I'm so sorry. I'm nearly in the same spot. Had to cancel holiday travel plans due to my spotting and I'm pissed off BIG time because of it. But what can you do?

So I had yet another scare last night. Red drops in the toilet. Freaked me out alot but when I wiped, it was just the normal pink discharge I've had all along. Then it turned brown and was nearly gone by bedtime. And about a half hour before the red showed up, I went bathroom and had to use a little oomph (tmi sorry) to get things going iykwim. When I did, I felt a sharp pinchy/popping pain on my right side (ovary region) so I was wondering if it was a cyst or something. Called the dr this morning and he said the u/s last week didn't show a cyst, just talked about the corpus luteum and the baby and everything was fine. He was encouraged to hear that I haven't had hardly anything all spotting-wise today and has me scheduled for an u/s on Friday morning to see.

I just want to know if this is a m/c or not because I'm on progesterone and would like to stop taking it sooner rather than later if that's the case.

Blah...I hate the wait as much as anyone else in this thread does...I feel like the last three weeks have been three years.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Swampmaiden im so very sorry if it is a mc i so hope you get your sticky bfp very soon


----------



## celine

Swampmaiden nooo! I am hoping that will be nothing but i can understand in your shoes id feel the exact same :( i hope with everything this isnt a mc :(


----------



## suffolksarah

so sorry to hear this swampmaiden, big hugs xx

Dairy keeping my fingers crossed for you, i spotted for the first 10 weeks of preg with my daughter. in fact nearly everyone i have spoke to have! 




Happy thanksgiving to all the USA people! (think its today?) seems to be quite a diverse group, who else is from the UK?


----------



## Linnypops

Suffolksarah- I'm in the uk, Scotland to be precise... I'm going to take a stab in the dark and ask if you're in Suffolk? Hehe


----------



## Munchkin30

Swamp maiden how are you today?

Dairy fingers crossed you do hear about this all the time and everything is fine xx

Suffolk Sarah I'm in the uk in the midlands. X


----------



## celine

Any news swampmaiden?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Yea im in the usa and it is thanksgiving so thank you cant wait to go eat i def got a appetite now lol hope everything is ok swamp maiden


----------



## Elephant13

Munchkin, Linnypops & SuffolkSarah I am in uk too, Hertfordshire. Happy Thanksgiving to you American ladies. I really hope & have everything crossed for positive outcomes for us all xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Think Swampmaiden was cooking Thanksgiving dinner for loads of folk today? Bleeding never happens at a good time but the timing for her is really rubbish. Hope she's ok x


----------



## celine

Munchkin how are your cramps hn? Did u call epu? I was a bit crampy today so thought of you..good lord first tri has to be the longest tri!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes happy thanksgiving to all! Hope swamp maidens ok :( I've had no more cramps but got a general uncomfortable feeling which I think is constipation (so sexy!) honestly I keep feeling like all my symptoms are disappearing or I feel less pregnant but it's not even scaring me that much, it's like I'm expecting it to end and anything else is a bonus! Damn midwife still hasn't phoned about my 8 week scan :(


----------



## Loup89

So much has happened, didn't think I was away for long!

Swampmaiden - I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this, thinking of you and praying that everything turns out ok.

Celine - what a lovely scan you must be so happy.

Linnypops - My sisters live in Scotland, it's beautiful (what I've seen) I love going up to visit. I'm from the lovely South. 

Happy thanksgiving to all that are celebrating!

AFM- I work until about 4.30 and I'm home and asleep by 5 until around 7-8, wake up have dinner and go back to bed (can you tell I don't have children yet ) I really don't know how to cope with the tiredness, sickness disappeared for a day or two while I enjoyed some christmas shopping and then came back full force yesterday. The worst thing thats happening is the smell of my house is making me feel sick, it's perfectly clean but it's quite new so has a sort of new smell about it and I literally gag every single time I walk through the door, air freshners are just as bad so no help urghh its the one place I like being!

I've become paranoid the last few days about a missed miscarriage, I feel sick on and off but my sore boobs haven't really come back yet, only 6 days until scan though and have my booking appointment with midwife tomorrow.


----------



## nessaw

Swampmaiden-am thinking of you. X
I'm in hertfordshire too elephant.
I did really well last week but since monday have had pulling and twinging and its really freaking me out. Its not even mild cramping but I can't stop worrying. Have got family visiting this weekend so will hopefully keep my mind off it.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well we went to dfs moms for thanksgiving and his sister decided to announce she is also pregnant.... when i had my mc she found out she was preg not long after and had a abortion which was like a slap in my face now shes preg at sametime agaim!! She lives in a singlewide with her felon bf can barely care for her daughter and now preg again. Soe and df will go to backburner and all will be doing and buying for her cause they will feel sorry for her just another way for her to steal my thunder im so annoyed!!


----------



## Loup89

nessaw - I'm sure everything is fine, it's supposed to be normal I thought? At least you'll be getting some reassurance though.

Wannanewbaby - urgh how sickening, I had a friend try to tell me she knew what I was going through with my miscarriage but wouldn't say much more, I really opened up and then she told me she'd had an abortion! Don't worry about her though, just think how loved and wanted your little baby is.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks i know my baby will have a much better life thans hers but its so annoying!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

That would make me so cross. I'm certainly not against terminations if that us what is right at the time but to get pregnant again so quickly? And to announce same time as you?? I'd be really really cross! And why is she keeping this one and not the last one??

Anyway!! My mw called and she can get me a scan but we both have to lie and say I've been spotting! I will do it but it's ridiculous.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so glad you guys understand why im upset i was afraid i was being ridiculous or something im just gonna have to get over it nothing i can do to change it but lile you said its disgusting shes preg again this will be 3 time preg but will only be 2nd child but all different dads


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Loup89 said:


> So much has happened, didn't think I was away for long!
> 
> Swampmaiden - I'm so sorry to hear you're going through this, thinking of you and praying that everything turns out ok.
> 
> Celine - what a lovely scan you must be so happy.
> 
> Linnypops - My sisters live in Scotland, it's beautiful (what I've seen) I love going up to visit. I'm from the lovely South.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all that are celebrating!
> 
> AFM- I work until about 4.30 and I'm home and asleep by 5 until around 7-8, wake up have dinner and go back to bed (can you tell I don't have children yet ) I really don't know how to cope with the tiredness, sickness disappeared for a day or two while I enjoyed some christmas shopping and then came back full force yesterday. The worst thing thats happening is the smell of my house is making me feel sick, it's perfectly clean but it's quite new so has a sort of new smell about it and I literally gag every single time I walk through the door, air freshners are just as bad so no help urghh its the one place I like being!
> 
> I've become paranoid the last few days about a missed miscarriage, I feel sick on and off but my sore boobs haven't really come back yet, only 6 days until scan though and have my booking appointment with midwife tomorrow.

My boobs have stopped hurting now  They stopped about 6 weeks. It's normal


----------



## Celesse

Hi ladies. I'm due on the 4th July following a loss in summer of this year. Not only is this baby a Rainbow to that baby, but also a Rainbow to its former womb-mate. 

This pregnancy started as twins, 2 sacs, but the smaller sac never grew a baby or even a yolk sac and remained empty. I had my third scan today and the smaller sac has finally stopped growing and started to collapse. Its a strange bitter-sweet feeling. If that pregnancy had been the only pregnancy then I'd currently be miscarrying or having/recovering from treatment just like last time. But this time there is a happy little baby in there as well. 

Its been high risk so far though as the empty sac has a clot around it. There's always the chance that my body will recognise the empty sac and start contractions that lead to the loss of the healthy baby too, though from what I've read its more likely to just be reabsorbed. 

So that's me, pregnant after a loss and pregnant & miscarrying all at the same time!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Celesse I'm in this gang too! I think we mc about the same time. How scary for you being high risk, and I always think losing one twin would be devastating, even if you're still pregnant. Don't underestimate it and expect not to grieve x welcome here though. How many weeks are you? X


----------



## Junka

wannanewbaby said:


> Well we went to dfs moms for thanksgiving and his sister decided to announce she is also pregnant.... when i had my mc she found out she was preg not long after and had a abortion which was like a slap in my face now shes preg at sametime agaim!! She lives in a singlewide with her felon bf can barely care for her daughter and now preg again. Soe and df will go to backburner and all will be doing and buying for her cause they will feel sorry for her just another way for her to steal my thunder im so annoyed!!

your sister is an ungreatfull brat and has no consideration for other people but herself!!!!
i would be soooooo mad!!!
Dont worry though, KARMA is a b--ch , and she will get hers!
not cool at all!!!
Soon you wont even think about her, it will be all about your little one! :winkwink:
i know its hard but just keep cool and take it easy, its all about u and the baby now. 
LETS BE POSITIVE :)
I didnt get to enjoy Thanksgiving as well, as i fell ill in the middle of it and asked SO to take me home.
lets hug and enjoy our pregnancies. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Celesse

I'm 9 weeks now. So under normal circumstance (9 week baby, measuring to dates, with a heartbeat) I'd be feeling pretty safe. But bleeding every day with a sac that may or may not pass is high stress/high anxiety.


----------



## swampmaiden

Good morning ladies, thank you all so much for the support and encouragement.

Yes, I was cooking and hosting Thanksgiving yesterday, and yes I have no words for the cosmic timing of this. So far nothing much has changed, still bleeding bright red but not enough to soak a pad or anything... weirdly I feel pretty good physically, and my boobs are still pretty sore but I havent been having any other symptoms. So still in the waiting game.. will it happen this weekend, will I make it to my appt on Monday? 

Celesse, thats practically unbelievable you are both pregnant and miscarrying at the same time, I cant even imagine that anxiety, yet the fact you made it this far while bleeding is encouraging and gives me some hope

dairymomma- not sure what the popping noise could have been, but I dont think you can pop anything when giving extra oomph, prob gas? Im glad the doctor said you were fine tho based on last weeks scan, but having to cancel holiday travel plans is such a bummer. At least yesterday I had a lot of help all day, so it wasnt as bad as it could've been, Im so grateful to my sister for washing a bunch of dishes and putting things away. 

Anyways, Ill still be checking in until I've had irrefutable proof one way or the other about this pregnancy. 

Have a wonderful weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## Celesse

Facepalm of the year award goes to my MIL, who last night decided to announce my (9 week high risk) pregnancy _and summer miscarriage_ to all her facebook friends. 

I've openly blogged about the loss and will do about this pregnancy, but we haven't announced yet. I haven't even told my grandmother. MIL just didn't seem the get the inappropriateness of telling the world. Fair enough if she lets slip to a few of the girls she knows face to face and talks about how happy she is I'm pregnant after going through a miscarriage....but telling everyone on her facebook list.:dohh: Its deleted now. But she really didn't seem to understand the difference and why it was not on.


----------



## dairymomma

Celesse-Wow! I'd be upset too! And this on top of your already high risk pregnancy...:hugs: 

Swampmaiden-FX this was just a scare and things are all okay!

Well, it's looking good so far. The dr cleared me for travel after my spotting totally stopped (so far anyway) Thursday morning and my u/s showed good news. Bubs is still tracking spot on with my adjusted July 15th due date (but I'm keeping my due date on the front page and my ticker what they are. I'm only a day off so :shrug:) and the hb was 152 :happydance: So I'm plopping my backside in a chair all weekend and letting my family do all the work. :haha: I deserve this after the last two weeks....Just wish my mom would stop harping about me being on BnB and posting about my PPD on my blog. She's worried that it's getting around too much because _she's_ getting asked how I'm doing and feels I should *only* talk to my therapist about my depression. I told her my therapist SAID I should talk about PPD because it's kind of a taboo subject but she's just annoyed all the same. Oh well, I'm on vacation, I'm feel morning sick and my bbs are so huge I'm falling out of a DD cup, and things are looking good. Can't complain too much, right? :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Celesse im sorry she did that i def understand why it would upset you, glad she deleted it now.

Swampmaiden glad to finally hear from you again really hope you make it to your scan and all is ok. 

Afm just struggling.with all day naseau no actual getting sick yet and my boobs hurt like i have never felt before. Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## sedgeez

Swampmaiden - could it be cervical erosion? I had that before my mmc, and it was a completely separate issue. It's harmless but sure makes you worry. I was bleeding with it, first brown, then bright red with small clots. 
But when they checked my cervix it was cervical erosions or abrasions (can't remember the right word). Avid my cervix was closed.

Celesse- wow that's awful. My last preg was spread round by a girlfriend of a family member. We ended up having to tell everyone early because of her :growlmad: I told her not to tell anyone but she went round Facebook messaging everyone telling them :nope: it's awful when others do that. Although it seems like your mil might just not of understood boundaries, while the girl who did it to be because she's a b*tch lol

AFM the nausea has been dreadful. I've been bed bound. I've only been sick a couple of times a day but the nausea kills me. But I woke up this morning feeling a bit better. Still nauseous but I'm able to get out of bed. So of course I'm now worrying that something's wrong.

Also the spotting I had stopped soon after it started and hasn't returned since!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sedgeez sorry about naseau but so glad your spotting is gone :)


----------



## Loup89

Hi Celesse, your MIL sounds like mine! It's not her place to say anything, I'm glad it's been deleted now.

dairy- I'm glad everything is looking good for you, time to relax now :)

swampmaiden - I hope you managed to enjoy thanksgiving and I really hope you make it to your appointment Monday to receive some good news, let us know how you're doing.

sedgeez - nausea has been killing me too, everything I ate and drank Thursday and Friday came right back up, even a few sips of water I felt so thirsty and tired, I've been sucking on ice cubes today and so far not been sick but I'm dreading eating :( Have you tried sea bands? I'm not sure they're working for me but I know they do for lots of women.

I'm getting a bit worried because as well as my prenatal vits I'm taking metformin which I was told would reduce my chances of miscarriage but what with the sickness I'm not keeping either down :(


----------



## Linnypops

Swamp maiden - I don't like false hope because it's ultimately more rubbish than realism....but the fact you haven't passed anything and the fact the blood flow isn't getting worse is a good sign...mc isn't inevitable with bleeding. I had bleeding, check dairy momma too, and it was genuine red blood I had too....got my fingers crossed for you love x

Celesse- oh that's the pits! Crickey. I don't know how mums can have forgotten what a tense time pregnancy is!? 

Dairy momma- that is awesome!! Great stuff. The fact that wee bub is measuring right for your timingis great news! I looked up a study after my bleed and it said if the CRL was close to the timing you have for OV the chance of miscarriage was very low after that. So yeah, relax and enjoy your massive boobs :) hehe. X

Afm - Christmas party last night, I would normally be hitting the free wine and obviously wasn't. I said it was antibiotics etc. then said I was being picked up early. The chaps didn't bat an eyelid but the 2 ladies weren't fooled...unfortunately one of them had a cousin who used the antibiotics line when preg. Sigh. Both drunk and one inquiring. Damage limitation - I said yep but it is absolutely under wraps. I felt very superstitious after, like I'd jinxed myself!?! I didn't expect anyone to challenge my story. Not much I can do now but it's hard when Christmas demands drinking and parties...especially having been a lady who liked a few martins. How is everyone else managing this stuff over Xmas? X


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

wow lots happening -

Celesse - I'm sorry your MIL did that to you!

Loup - I hope the m/s has calmed down for you!!!

AFM - Nausea is settleing down in the mornngs thanks to drugs!!!
My worst time is 4pm - 7pm. I have gone from feeling really tired to NOT being able to sleep even with the help of Phenergan.

I have my scan tomorrow for the 9 week mark. This is when lost baby last time - although things feel completely there this time.


----------



## Loup89

Linnypops - don't worry about jinxing it, last time I told 2 close friends and miscarried the next day, I hated myself for thinking it was that...how silly really, telling people wont change a thing its all in our minds. This time I've told a few people and nothing bad has happened so far.

I was pregnant around this time last year and up until a few days before christmas, I remember going out for my work christmas party which my husband was at and told him to get me a vodka and coke to which he only got me a coke etc. bit hard when people want to get you drinks or you're right by them when ordering. I did the other thing of pretending to be hungover on a few occasions, that way the tiredness and nausea were explained too 

mumaoftwoboys - thanks, I've not been sick again today but feel very close to it, definitely worse in the evenings :( best of luck with your scan tomorrow, it's really positive that things feel better this time. After tomorrow you'll have seen your little baby and have passed that milestone, how lovely :)


----------



## nessaw

Linny we've got family staying this weekend and I don't want to tell til after early scan so have hidden a bottle of shloer (sp?) In the cupboard and pretending its wine! Got my booking in appt for 20th dec!


----------



## suffolksarah

Morning.

Its not fair all this talking of sickness, i want some morning sickness (stamps feet!!).

Mind you I didnt have any before when i m/c and only had a weeks worth with DD, although that was when i was on holidfay in greece, and wasn't eating dinner untill about 11pm uk time, so think it was more that than actual sickness. 

I got my NHS scan through, 13th Jan. I will be 13 weeks then. Seems ages away!

Hope your all having a good weekend xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Suffolksarah i've not got much nausea either :( a bit of ickyness when i've not eaten but otherwise not much at all. I'm sick of all my apps telling me i should be having morning sickness. I didn't get much with my DD either though.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies i'm 7 weeks tomorrow and getting really nervous about my 8 week scan :( 

In some ways the last few weeks haven't been too bad because i've been in blissful ignorance, and after the MMC at 12 weeks last time i haven't been worrying about a 'normal' miscarriage happening at this stage. But in about a week i'll have to face the reality of what's really going on in there and my bubble could be burst :(

I really need some encouraging words xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww munchkin i know your getting nervous i am to i started bleeding about 6 + 3 and passed baby on 7 weeks so im nervous to but we got to remember this is a totally different preg which means we arw not bound to them circumstances again. This is another chance at a take home baby and we got to trust that is what were gonna get.


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - Yep, it's daft really - I know it's superstitious but it's such a strong feeling. No rationality! I think i'm going to try your approach at the next party because it seems like everyone tries the antibiotics route and it's a dead giveaway!

Nessaw- I like the cut of your jib! I need to be far more cunning in future :) x

Munchkin - That is same for me...or rather started like that around 6.5/7 weeks. Before it was a feeling of extreme hunger/emptiness. Now it is just plain sick when not eaten for an hour or more. As for your 8 week scan....I only ever find reassurance through facts, s let me chuck some studies at you and a bit of anecdotal evidence ;) :
There is a 5% chance of 2 consecutive miscarriages (I think we talked about this before!). Since MMC's are themselves uncommon the chances of 2 consecutive ones would logically be incredibly low. You have none of the signs or symptoms of an impending mc - Bleeding according to studies is the only thing to pay attention to...Pain without bleeding has no increased chance of mc. Also, you're through the earliest rockiest period pre-6 weeks! I know there are still risks....I also worry about them daily, and also thought i'd see nothing at my 8 week scan. But despite my strong gut instinct - i was just plain wrong. So, I think your scan will be fine, the odds are on YOUR side.:hugs: X


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I'm off to my 9 week scan.... had a mmc this time last time so a little nervous. have some hideous pains going on down there but I think its my bowels that need emptying. Darn Zofran always constipates me!


----------



## Munchkin30

Good luck mumaoftwoboys xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Fx for you mumaoftwoboys!!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Munchkin30 said:


> Suffolksarah i've not got much nausea either :( a bit of ickyness when i've not eaten but otherwise not much at all. I'm sick of all my apps telling me i should be having morning sickness. I didn't get much with my DD either though.

I am also not one to get morning sickness and I'm sure that everything is just fine. I never experienced it with my first pregnancy and she was a perfect 8lbs. 1oz. delivered naturally at 38 weeks. I'm not concerned, in fact, I am thankful because I teach high school and have absolutely no time for that.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Have you guys heard of hook effect at 6 weeks think it happened to me this morning


----------



## Hopefulagain

What is the hook effect?


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

My scan was perfect thanks ladies. still at 9w 1d, heard the heart it was 172bpm. Was moving a bit today too wriggling around. Can't wait for the 12 wee one now which is booked the day bfore xmas eve. Such a relief!!! Thanks for al your support xxx


----------



## Hopefulagain

mumaoftwoboys said:


> My scan was perfect thanks ladies. still at 9w 1d, heard the heart it was 172bpm. Was moving a bit today too wriggling around. Can't wait for the 12 wee one now which is booked the day bfore xmas eve. Such a relief!!! Thanks for al your support xxx

That is fantastic news...Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

will put photos up when I get the disk xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

It happens when hcg is so high in your urine that it overwhelms the test and your line os actually lighter but when you dilute urine line is dark again


----------



## Radiance

I would like to join!! According to calculations I should be due July 22nd. I'm very cautious!! 

I have two sunshines, almost three and two years old.
After my second I was told I only had a small chance of ever getting pregnant again, it would take several years with treatment.

We got pregnant a little over a year later with no treatment with Elijah!! On August 9th (this year) he was born sleeping. We got pregnant after having sex once, two weeks after with baby Hope. I had named her that from the start, my water broke October 20th and I delivered her on October 22nd. She past away at 9 weeks due to pprom and incompetent cervix. 

Husband and I have only had intercourse three times, twice between October 25th-31st (don't remember exact dates) and last night. So EDD is a little blur with no period.


----------



## celine

Radiance hi! Wow your story brought me to a few tears and i hooe and pray for a takw home rainbow for you x

Munchkin ive replied on our ttc thread but what you are feeling is normal, and even when this baby is kicking you, you will probably think its an ulcer :)


----------



## Linnypops

Radiance - Gosh what a sad tale. I really hope you have a very healthy and happy 9 months with your rainbow bean X

Afm - Unfortunately pinky spotting in my cm today. It's been gone for a week now, so i'm pretty p****d off to see it back again. I have a funny feeling it's BD related. Tried calling the epau but they are mega busy. I can't get through at all, so have booked a private scan for tomorrow. To be honest i've used the epu so often i think i should give them a break. Feeling a bit sad and overwhelmed by all the emotions. X


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry linny, it must be really stressing you out. But this has happened before and everything's been fine as it will be this time. And don't worry about calling epau too much, that's what they're here for! Massive hugs xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks munchkin! I managed to get through and she said she wasn't concerned because baby was measuring right last time with hb. Expectant management etc. So, i'm glad i have the scan set up for tomorrow so i can know one way or another x


----------



## Munchkin30

Great. I'm sure it'll all be fine x but honestly if I were you I'd just stop BDing til you're out if the evil first tri. X


----------



## celine

Linny ive totally put hubby on a sex ban til after first tri. We did the one night and i couldnt enjoy it i was so sur it be spotting..i didnt but i was on extra panty watch!


----------



## swampmaiden

hello ladies

mamaoftwo, so glad to hear your scan went good... what a relief

linnypops, Im sorry to hear you are spotting, its a terrible feeling

as for me, I did indeed miscarry this weekend, I passed the contents yesterday evening, and despite everything Im actually feeling so much better physically. This was a very mild mc compared to my last two, hardly any pain at all. 
Im still going to my appt today, and since this is now my official 3rd mc in a row without having any live births yet, Im hoping those doctors will finally run some tests to see what is wrong! It sucks being in the less than %1 of couples who have 3+ recurrent mcs. As my mother had hypothyroidism, Im hoping its something as simple as a prescription that will finally allow me to have a pregnancy progress beyond 6 or 7 weeks.

At any rate, thank you all so much for the support, Im not an emotional wreck the way i was for the first 2, which was over 2 years ago and back to back. Husband and I are going to see what the tests determine, wait a full cycle, enjoy the christmas/new years festivities and get back to TTC after the new years.

Good luck ladies, most of you are starting to get beyond the danger zone... just 4 more weeks till 2nd tri!! Im wishing you all the best


----------



## wannanewbaby

Swampmaiden i am so very sorry but im extremely impressed with your positive attitude and i really hope they can figure out what is wrong and get you what ypu need to carry a full term baby. 

Afm first apt dec 12 2pm they said they will do ultrasoumd im soooo excited


----------



## celine

Swampmaiden im so sorry :(


----------



## Linnypops

Swamp maiden - your good pma is a great asset, although I'm sure you'd rather not have to put it into practise...I hope you get some answers, and some champagne and tlc over Christmas. X

Ladies, sexy-time ban has begun. I'm sad about it, I'd like to be one of those preggos who eats grapes and cavorts with her lover every night but it's obviously not meant to be x


----------



## nessaw

Swampmaiden am so sorry.x


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

sorry swamp maiden :-(


----------



## suffolksarah

Sorry swampmaiden xxx

Is anyone taking baby asprin? I looked into it a lot after my mc and decieded to take it. I dont know if it helped but my dd is here! So taking it again this time!


----------



## Radiance

Thank you all!

I'm so sorry swampmaiden :( :hugs:

My appointment is Thursday, I get blood orders and schedule for an u/s. They won't do any injections until after 20 weeks here. erg!


----------



## celine

How is everyone today? There was a few mc in the july babies thread :( first tri is such a sucky time. I called for my scan and will go dec 19th


----------



## Loup89

Swampmaiden - I'm so sorry to hear your news :( I really admire how positive you are about this, it's such a difficult time. I really hope the doctors do all the tests they can to help find out whats going on and that next time it will be a completely different story for you x


----------



## Loup89

I'm getting really nervous about my scan tomorrow, I don't know what I'll do if it's bad news :(


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm so so sorry swamp maiden. I really hope you can now get the answers you need x

Loup how many weeks are you now? There's no reason to think it won't all be fine but it's natural to be so nervous x

Celine I'm actually doing really well. I feel really icky and constantly starving but I can barely eat, I've got a continuous nosebleed, carpal tunnel syndrome, I'm hugely fat and teary. So yes I'm genuinely feeling brilliant :happydance:


----------



## Loup89

I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow, although at my last scan I was measuring a week behind so although I'm pretty sure on dates could possibly be 8 weeks. 

haha, there is something satifying about how bad we are feeling isn't there? 
Nosebleed sounds like a bit of a pain though!

Eurghhh...evening nausea is a struggle, I feel fine some mornings but always know it will be back by evening. Never been so excited to get to christmas.
I had my booking appointment with midwife Friday just gone, she said I would get a letter through with my date for 12 week scan...anybody know how long until I get the letter? I don't want to tell work yet so the earlier I know the easier to sort the time off work.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Loup im not gonna tell you not to be nervous cause i know you will be but im def hopinh your scan is perfect.

Afm in struggling with all day nausea it is dragging me down and my housework is showing it. Hopefully it wears off in a few weeks


----------



## Loup89

Thanks :) I think I'm more nervous knowing my husband is away tomorrow night, the scan isn't until afternoon but I'll keep you all posted.

I've had all day nausea a lot of days, it's really difficult, I don't know how any of you lot with children already are coping I can barely look after myself.
I hope you feel better soon wannanewbaby, have you found anything that eases it? Have you tried sea bands? I find smelling raw ginger if I feel like I'm about to be sick can help for a brief moment. My dog wanted a sniff too and decided to eat it and judging by what I had to clean up it doesn't help with sickness if you eat a big lump of it


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I cant wait for xmas either - just to hurry up and put me to 12 weeks and hope this morning sickness ends! I have terrible ligament pain in my hips, any ideas on how to get rid of it?
I'm alo fine most mornings but night time always guarantee a vomit.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I haveny tried anything yet called my doc today they said lemon and ginger help she mentioned sea bands and told me to eat a few crackers before i even get out of bed. Also said eat a snack every 2 hours dont just do big meals will be trying most of this starting tommorrow. 

I havent had any ligament pain but have noticed when i stand or change postion i get a sharp pain in left side not sure what it is


----------



## celine

Ok 2-3 weeks til second tri for me!


----------



## Loup89

mumoftwoboys - when my sister was pregnant they told her to have a warm bath and not to sit or stand for too long.

wannanewbaby - I tried the eating crackers before getting up but got told off by my husband for being noisy and leaving crumbs in the bed haha! 
I hope you find something that works for you soon.

Celine - How exciting! Time has gone pretty quickly I think which is fine by me :) do you have a date for your 12 week scan yet?

AFM - after the worst nausea in a good few days last night I feel surprisingly good today, tired and still quite sick but not horrendous, it seems after I have a really bad evening/day of it my body gives me a rest for a few hours I wonder if its just a surge of hormones? 6 hours until scan arghhh...

Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## Munchkin30

I can't believe you're 10 weeks celine, that's amazing. A 'proper' pregnant number! And I always feel I'm not too far behind you so I'll be 10 weeks before I know it! In some ways this pregnancies going quicker than my last one so far, I'm so busy though it's not surprising! Loup good luck with your scan. I'll be a total nervous wreck before mine!


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats on your 10 week milestone celine! x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Happy 10 weeks celine!! 

Afm i actually woke up with no nausea eatig crackers in bed anyway just to be safe dont know if my body is giving me a break or if my seabands worked lol


----------



## celine

Thank you everyone! I told hubby we are 1/4 of the way there he almost had heart failure! So much that needs to be done, but one step at a time.

My 12 week scan will be two weeks from tomorrow :) it seems to be flying and im very happy :) just feeling tired alot which is comforting so i wont complain. 
Munchkin its true this time does seem to go faster once u hit 6/7 weeks :)


----------



## moltal213

Celine it was goin quickly until I was dated back 6 days so instead of being 8 weeks I'm 7 its really taking long .. N the scans r the worst .. They take forever to come ..


----------



## Radiance

How exciting for those getting close to second trimester!!! I can't wait!
First appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

wow 10 weeks already!!! I have till tomorrow then I'm 10 weeks too!!! Can't wait! It's hard to believe with how sick and long I feel I have been pregnant baby is only as big as an olive I feel robbed lol oh and I got my scan photos on disk in the mail today... but no photos on them I was guttered!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

eeek sorry getting days mixed up in 2 days i'll be 10 weeks...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Were you ever this sick with your two boys?


----------



## dairymomma

Swampmaiden-I'm so sorry. :hugs: Hopefully you get some answers this time.

No dtd for me and DH either...Bah. It's been on the No-No list for over 3 weeks due to this horrid spotting business. I simply CANNOT wait until I'm 14-15 weeks and can stop taking the progesterone...I feel it's at least part of the problem. I'm so ready to just jump him but I'm too scared. Seeing the dr on Friday for my first appt though and I'm going to have him do an internal exam to check my cervix for irritation and check for a UTI. Having some symptoms of that and Dr. Google (after all who doesn't check with him when something's wrong right? :haha:) says red staining and pink discharge can be signs of a bladder infection. Just hoping I don't end up having to cancel my appt. We are having a week-long blizzard here, the roads are crap, and I have to drive an hour to get to my appt.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

yes I was sick I had severe hyperemesis, bed ridden for the first 14 weeks.
This time I got onto medication early and I haven't been to bad just mild hyperemesis, been in hospital from week 6 - 8.

Bad now I'm not too bad. Fingers crossed it only gets better.

Has anyone got bad cramping/stretching pains at 9 weeks? I had sore bum and hip pain 2 days ago.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry mamaoftwoboys thats horrible you been that sick everytime i feel bad ive even complaind about mine but glad you got medicine early this time and its helping you im no advise on the stretching pain not quite that far yet


----------



## Loup89

I meant to pop on to let you all know how scan went but I feel asleep by 7pm right through until my alarm went off at 5.30am today!

So the scan was somebody training (the whole reason I got the scan) which meant I was in there about half an hour which was fine by me :) baby looks beautiful and could see heart beating away, the lady doing the scan struggled to get a picture to measure baby with but eventually the lady that was training her said "that'll do" I think because it had taken so long, they didn't tell me but I glanced at screen and it said 7w6days when should be 9 weeks so still 8 days behind like I was when baby was first measured. I'm not sure what to think of this, it seems to be pretty consistant, baby doesn't seem to be getting any further behind and I got a BFN at what I class as 13dpo so maybe I'm just looking too much into it all?

Also I looked at my midwife notes and shes got my weight as a stone lighter than I thought I was (haven't weighed myself since finding out pregnant) so either theres a mistake there or I've lost a stone :wacko:

I will try and post my scan picture on at some point, he/she looks like a little jelly baby :haha:

dairy - hope it all goes ok at doctors tomorrow.


----------



## Loup89

Also, anyone here having the flu jab?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay loup! I really want to see your jelly baby. So long as baby is growing consistently I'm sure it's fine. I really wish I'd had another scan after my 8 week one last time when bang measured 6+4 or something. If next week my baby is measuring smaller than it should I will inevitably freak out but it's nice to know it can all be ok!


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymomma - it's the pits isn't it? Even though everything is fine i still can't bear spotting so am on sex ban. hoping that's the issue. It's interesting you say about a UTI because i've been going to the loo a lot but not peeing very much, I don't have the other symptoms of UTI but I might check at my mw appointment.

Loup & munchkin - I know measuring smaller seems alarming for a lot of women - but when i went for my scan the other night i was measuring 2 days ahead again and said to the lady ' I must have ovulated earlier than i thought' and she said - probably not - at this stage we can only be accurate to within about a week....as in you could measure a week ahead or behind but not actually be literally a week ahead or behind because the measurements are so small, depending on the angle of the baby, how much it's moving. And also the Crown rump Length isn't the true crown rump length till about 9 weeks because you can't see it properly on the US. The margin for error is pretty big it seems. So....I wouldn't worry and especially not if your measurements are consistent!


----------



## Loup89

Muchkin - thanks :) Try not to panic, I've spoken to 3 midwives now who have all said that it doesn't matter about being a week behind and that they wont officially date the baby because it could all change still. I suppose most people don't get these early scans to worry them!

Linnypops - Thats good to hear thanks! Guess I'll have to try and not worry now...easier said than done! How are you feeling? had any spotting since?

Is anyone thinking about using a doppler to get you through until 12 week scan?


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - Nope, not since the other day. Since bean is absolutely fine though i'm trying to just be really chilled if it happens again....I have a doppler and might try to use it again in a week or so - it was quite stressful when i first used it because i hadn't had scan yet and it took a good 10 minutes, literally, to find it. Really difficult to locate.


----------



## Loup89

Glad you haven't had anymore fingers crossed it stays that way :)
I can imagine getting stressed out if I couldn't find hearbeat, I take it you found it eventually? When did you first try?
I want one mainly because I would love to tell family face to face that I'm pregnant but will only see them over christmas as they live quite far away. I doubt I'll get a scan before christmas now so I figured if I was 11/12 weeks and could hear heartbeat it would be good enough for me.


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - yep found it eventually - I was 8w 5d i think? I found it on the pubic hair line, it was so low i couldn't believe it! My suggestion would be to make sure you press down quite firmly, thought obviously don't hurt yourself, and also get to girps with the other sounds you'll hear like the whooshing sound of the placenta which is around similar rate as your own heartbeat. The LO's heart will be twice as fast at least and a definitive thud.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. I'm getting the flu jab tom. Booked a private scan for the 21st so we can tell parents at xmas all being well.


----------



## wannanewbaby

One week till my 1st scan im nervous but excited at the same time


----------



## Loup89

Thanks for the advice linny, I've ordered one on months hire, I don't want to get ahead of myself yet but providing all ok I will buy one in the new year. 
I've had my 12 week scan date through, Christmas eve!! The same date last year I had a scan to confirm I'd miscarried after losing the baby on 22nd. At least we can hopefully have some good news for the family this Christmas. 

Nessaw & wannanewbaby- good luck with your scans coming up I'm sure they'll go great :)


----------



## suffolksarah

Loup, i have one. I found the hb about 10weeks for my dd, but didnt try b4. I have tried on this pregnancy but nothing yet, but will try again next week as was only 7 weeks on monday when i tried, and Im a little 'fluffy' in the tummy area. so didnt expect to find it. think i will worry at 9/10 weeks if i cant find it, but not too worried about not hearing it yet!
i loved it with my daughter, used it every day until I could feel her kick constantly!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

wannanewbaby said:


> Sorry mamaoftwoboys thats horrible you been that sick everytime i feel bad ive even complaind about mine but glad you got medicine early this time and its helping you im no advise on the stretching pain not quite that far yet

lol no way wannanewbaby - complain all you like it's why we are here aren't we... for support for each other  It's horrible, the stretching pains and the pain hit behind my knees last night, I hardly slept!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ive had knee pain for several years due to a injury in a car accident and it is miserable i know exactly why you couldnt sleep i hope you get some relief soon


----------



## dairymomma

Linny-yeah it is. And what really drives me crazy is just when I start thinking I'm used to whatever is going on, it changes up again. Like now...I was just starting to think "okay, brown/pink cm is going to be my 'normal' for this pregnancy" and BAM, it stopped. Nothin' since yesterday afternoon. Hoping it _stays_ away this time but expecting it to come back as usual. Still, it's nice to be able to go pee and not get that little stutter in my heart when there's pink or brown cm. Even if I know everything's okay, it's still heart-stopping for just an instant to see it.

Brrr....We've had a winter blizzard here and the temps are showing it. We got down into the negative temps today and the snowing and blowing hasn't stopped in about 3 days now. I'm SO ready for July to get here and not just cuz that's when bubs will be due. :haha: Getting nervous about my appt tomorrow but it's mostly because I'll have to drive an hour or more depending on how slick the roads are and how many drivers are out there who aren't ready for winter driving


----------



## Radiance

Had some bleeding this morning.. I loss the baby :cry:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Are you sure? a little bleeding doesnt always mean you lost it?? I really hope thats not what happened if it is im so sorry


----------



## Radiance

wannanewbaby said:


> Are you sure? a little bleeding doesnt always mean you lost it?? I really hope thats not what happened if it is im so sorry

I went to the ER, cervix was opened :(
They did u/s and couldn't see much of anything, they think a big cyst ruptured and caused the miscarriage, hCG was very low when I got there too.


----------



## suffolksarah

So sorry to hear that radiance. :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Radience im so sorry :(


----------



## celine

Radiance im so sorry :( will u now be tested after all that has happened?


----------



## Hopefulagain

Hello ladies, 
I just wanted to update everyone. On Tuesday morning I began to spot ever so lightly, which is never a good sign for me. My doctor's office performed an ultrasound and sure enough there was a perfect little bean with a fluttering heartbeat in my right fallopian tube! I had surgery that night to remove my baby and tube. :shrug:

Best wishes to the rest of you. :flower:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hopeful im so sorry :( this is terrible all this bad news today :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies I wondered if I could join you.

Radiance and hopeful, I am so sorry for you loss :hugs: 

I have had 2 mc's before my son was born and I am now pg with my second. After having had a mmc before I had been very nervous until my scan which I had today. I have had brown spotting an 1 day of red spotting too which really increased the worry. After an initial panic of measuring the sac at 6 weeks we saw beanie with hb measured at 7+3 all seems well so far. My due date is 21st July.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Welcome pinksmarties im glad your scan went well hope you have a h & h 9 months


----------



## Linnypops

Hopeful and Radiance i'm so sorry to hear of your losses. x


----------



## moltal213

pinksmarties said:


> Hi ladies I wondered if I could join you.
> 
> Radiance and hopeful, I am so sorry for you loss :hugs:
> 
> I have had 2 mc's before my son was born and I am now pg with my second. After having had a mmc before I had been very nervous until my scan which I had today. I have had brown spotting an 1 day of red spotting too which really increased the worry. After an initial panic of measuring the sac at 6 weeks we saw beanie with hb measured at 7+3 all seems well so far. My due date is 21st July.

Sorry about ur loses .. I'm due the same date as you .. Wud be gud to compare symtoms and keep in touch :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Thankyou for the welcome WNB and molta.

molta - this pg has been quite different from my others and have been sick nearly every day with horrible all day nausea (which I had with my last pg but no sickness). Other than that no other symptoms, no sore boobs etc.


----------



## Radiance

celine said:


> Radiance im so sorry :( will u now be tested after all that has happened?

No, here they don't mix miscarriages and stillbirths, so Elijah is a all different subject basically. His autopsy came back saying he's perfect and they found nothing wrong.

I only loss Hope because my water broke, I do have a history of pprom but there isn't much they can do, test wise.

And this one, I say is a normal miscarriage because we never got a u/s before the miscarriage or first tri. test done. They believe that a big cyst ruptured next to the baby and it caused my miscarriage. 

Doctor would just say "Bad Luck" 
We know there is nothing genetically wrong with me, my husband or Elijah and Hope. 



Hopefulagain said:


> Hello ladies,
> I just wanted to update everyone. On Tuesday morning I began to spot ever so lightly, which is never a good sign for me. My doctor's office performed an ultrasound and sure enough there was a perfect little bean with a fluttering heartbeat in my right fallopian tube! I had surgery that night to remove my baby and tube. :shrug:
> 
> Best wishes to the rest of you. :flower:

So sorry! :( :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Radiance and hopeful I am so sorry. Thinking of you both.x


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance and Hopeful-:hugs: I'm sorry for your losses. I will be thinking of you.

Welcome to the new ladies!

Saw my dr today and he had nothing but good things to say. Ultrasound results from last week show a normal pregnancy and no bleeds or anything to cause this darn spotting. He didn't do a visual exam because he didn't need to do a PAP but if I'm still spotting by my next appt, I am going to have him do one. I'm sick of this pink stuff. He did run a urinalysis and a few blood tests and I've seen the results of the pee test and a few labs. The urine test shows cloudy pee but no elevated levels of anything so I'm assuming he'll tell me it's negative for a bladder infection. I googled the test names and it looks like he basically checked my blood counts and stuff. All but two are in the 'normal' range and the two that aren't are only elevated by a few points. Just out of curiosity, I checked out reasons for these slightly elevated levels and the biggest causes are deficiencies in folate and Vit B, both of which can affect pregnancy! This makes especially good sense when you add in the fact that my naturopath has me on folate and Vit B supplements because he found I was deficient six months ago. I've been forgetting to take my supplements (thanks to pg mommy brain I barely remember to take my progesterone every day!) so I'm not surprised with this. So guess who won't be forgetting her supplements anymore! :haha:


----------



## dairymomma

Oh and forgot to add that the dr did a quickie ultrasound. It was with a really old machine so he couldn't get measurements or anything but we did see the sac and bubs well enough to get a heartbeat on the monitor. Whew! We even got to hear that little thub-thub-thub...Talk about relief! He didn't give me a number but it was enough to hear that steady thud and see it flickering. Even my evil spotting returning this evening can't bring me down from :cloud9:


----------



## Radiance

In complete shock tonight to see and learn that I had three instead of one baby :cry: 
It's just unreal.. I'm in complete shock and confused. I took pictures of them, one was by itself and very behind in growth, looked like a 5 week fetus, the other two shared a sac. One was a little behind on development (it didn't have everything the other did) and the other one looked like it was doing great, reminded me of Jack and Elijah.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg radiance im so sorry :( i cant even imagine *hugs*


----------



## Radiance

wannanewbaby said:


> Omg radiance im so sorry :( i cant even imagine *hugs*

I can't believe it.. it is not going through and makes me feel sick to my stomach even thinking about it.. how?


----------



## wannanewbaby

You sure the 2 in the one sac wasnt 1 baby just with a yolk sac or something its blowing my mind to think triplets!!!


----------



## Radiance

wannanewbaby said:


> You sure the 2 in the one sac wasnt 1 baby just with a yolk sac or something its blowing my mind to think triplets!!!

No, took everything to my doctors.. here is how it happened.. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/2079159-triplets.html#post30788429

I saw one by itself and then found another sac with two..
I can't believe it either... more shock than I have ever been. I don't even know how to feel anymore.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow im so sorry thats amazing you were carrying triplets though. Are you guys gonna try again when your bodies ready or going to take a break?


----------



## Radiance

We are waiting 3-5 years but as of right now I'm numb and just can't believe it. I really don't know what to think, feel or say anymore.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I completly umderstand why you would feel that way. Its one thing to lose one baby but three i cant even imagine. I mean that was alot of stuff to take in for one day. I really hope you have all the support you need and can feel better soon.


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance-I am so so so sorry. I wish I could sprint across the internet as easily as my words do and give you a hug in real life. But I can't so here's some e-hugs. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Radiane - my heart goes out to you, finding out you lost 3 is just beyond comprehension, words can't express how sorry I am you are having to go through all this.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I have been away for the last two days so just catching up now...

Radiance - I am so so so sorry for your losses :-( that's just cruel of life to take not only 1 but 3!

Dairy momma - that's awesome you heard the heart beat!!!


----------



## nessaw

Radiance sending my thoughts and love.x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Today is 7 weeks which is the day we lost baby last time feeling very nervous but also confident just because the strength of my symptoms which were none existent when i had the loss. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Loup89

Radiance & hopeful - I'm so sorry :( How awful for you both, I hope you are being looked after.

wannanewbaby - I lost my angel at exactly 7 weeks too, it was a really hard day for me this time but once you pass it everything feels a little bit better :)

afm - I've been away this weekend celebrating my husbands birthday, I didn't struggle with not drinking or looking after him after a few too many but I just struggled to stay awake, at about 5pm I was ready for bed.


----------



## Loup89

Also, I remember at least one of you ladies saying you have PCOS but can't remember who! Whoever it was...are you taking metformin?

Sorry if I've already asked this, my mind doesn't work anymore.


----------



## pinksmarties

wnb - happy 7 weeks, although today will be hard as a reminder of your previous loss keeping the pma with all the good symptoms will get you through it.

Loup - glad you had a lovely weekend, I am struggling too atm with tiredness even if I am getting a reasonable nights sleep I am whacked by 6pm.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

sporting a 10 week bump, I swear I feel little movements too - I thought it was bloat but it sticks around from morning to night  finally a sticky bean - I can relax after last weeks scan
 



Attached Files:







2 (480x640).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks everyone for the kind words i have just took it easy today im just ready for thurs when i get my first scan then i will def feel better! 

Mamaoftwoboys your bump is adorable cant wait till mime comes right now i just have a bloat belly lol


----------



## Loup89

thanks pinksmarties, I don't know how any of you with children already are coping.

mumaoftwoboys - your bump is so cute! I can't wait to get a proper bump.

wannanewbaby - every day is one day closer so stay positive :)


I've had 2 migraines in past 4 days now which is horrible :( not helping with nausea and my vision stays funny for ages. Not only this the whole next day when I gag/sneeze or cough I get this horrible pain on one side of my head. This baby is killing me :( can't wait to get this year out the way and start feeling better.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Loup i totally know what you mean about funny vision happens to me everyday hope your headaches get better, told df i hope hes happy with 1 just dont know if im cut out for this a second time i feel like such a wimp women do this over and over and im dying at 7 weeks


----------



## pinksmarties

For the most part it does get easier, I have had horrible all day ms till 10 weeks but only been sick every day with this one. Once in 2nd tri its almost like you don't even know you are pg till you feel the kicks, then 3rd tri its all heartburn! Keep drinking plenty of fluids to help the headaches, I know migraines are a bit different but it can only help.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I feel for you all with migraines... I normally end up with them but haven't since being pregnant hank goodness - big hugs to you all... do you have blood screening where you are in conjunction with the 12 week scan to check for growth of baby and spina bifida?


----------



## celine

Ive been told to go for the bloods at 10-11 weeks, my scan is next week thur on 12 weeks exact


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow celine so exciting. Next thursday! Amazing xx 

My scan is booked for 9.30 tomorrow morning. I've got to go to the same ward i had my managed miscarriage and the same room i took the pills to start the managed miscarriage and tell them i've been bleeding (the midwife is lying to get the scan) it all feels a bit like a 'problem pregnancy' and so far (fingers crossed) it's actually gone swimmingly, very few cramps and no spotting at all. I'm terrigied now my bubble will be burst! Arrrgghhh nervous!!


----------



## Munchkin30

On a positive note i'm a raspberry! And my last pregnancy only grew to the size of an 8+6 baby so so long as things are going ok by next sunday baby will be bigger than it was last time. Plleeeese let it all be ok :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Will be thinking of you tomorrow munchkin. TBH I think its disgusting you are having to go back to the ward where you had your mc. The Guidelines in the UK are to have separate area for early scans (we have the early pregnancy unit here) away from the wards/pre/post natal and the 'normal' scan clinics.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ill be thinking of you as well munchkin happy 8 weeks :) 

Afm i made it past the day we lost our angel so happy still no cramping not one spot of blood so feeling very hopeful and still very strong symptoms. Hope everyone is having a happy monday!!


----------



## celine

Munchkin good luck today!

I have been so tired after cleanng the house and biking the kids up and down...i was in bed at 9! 
I dremt last night that i started bleeding small clots and i was unworried til i remembered i was pregnant :(

Here is a bump pic, not really showing as im not skinny, but the first ive dared to take this pregnancy (with my other two love kiddos i have bump pics every week from 6w til birth)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sedgeez

Hi ladies,

I woke up this morning bleeding. It's a red/brown colour, not bright red. But enough that I had to put a pad on.

This is how it started last time, so I don't feel very hopeful. I've been cramping the whole pregnancy but the past few days I've had them more intense. Nothing too painful, but I did notice it.

The thing is though is I'm still getting all my symptoms, I'm even still throwing up. So I'm thinking it's a missed miscarriage, because my hormones must be high.

I never experienced such strong symptoms last time but the baby didn't make it past 6 weeks, so I think I'm further along this time.

I'm so scared though, last time it was very traumatising, and the day after I passed the baby I had pregnancy tissue stuck in my cervix, and I went into shock. I had to be rushed to the hospital and put on an IV.

Im scared about going through that again. I had 2 weeks of going hospital every 48 hours, having my blood done and getting poked and prodded.

I'm going to wait until going to the EGU yet though. I'd rather just wait for and see how things progress.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez please don't lose hope. So many women seem to have unexplained bleeding, it may all be fine as you we'll know. I understand protecting yourself though . Have you been to the dr yet? Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Lovely bump celine! I just look like a fat blob! I always have a mummy tummy because I'm very apple shaped (little hips and legs and a round tummy!!) but it's just bigger now!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well this is my little prawn!! Measuring a couple of days ahead so I'm over the moon :)


----------



## celine

Loverly munchkin! Sedgeez hiw is the bleeding now?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Munchkin what a great pic and congrats on measuring a few days ahead!! 

Sedjeez so sorry to hear about the bleeding fx its nothing serious.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sedjeez - fingers crossed things settle down, are you getting an early scan? I had bright red bleeding at 12 weeks with my LO and all was okay, don't like giving false hope but it may still be okay. 

munchkin - fab scan pic, its just wonderful to see isn't it.

celine - great bump pic. I did that with my pg with B, proably can't tell with this one with the weight I have put on with that pg :sad:

Can't wait for my next scan next Friday. Slightly worried as absolutely no symptoms today epsecially nausea which had been pretty constant till now. Even managing a couple of choc buscuits which normally would make me :sick: Having had a MMC before its hard even to rely on symptoms but its maybe better than nothing.


----------



## celine

What are your nicknames for your little rainbows? We were scared to nickname it...but we keep saying "hashtag five" and its kind of stuck with us.


----------



## Linnypops

Pinksmarties - My symptoms really got better at 8 weeks on and off then much better 9th week. All fine with me still - think it can be quite normal as hcg levels off and then drops.

Celine -hehe, where did that name come from!?


----------



## celine

Well linny this is pregnancy 5 so to be secretive around my four year old we never say pregnancy related words or baby etc. so it became number 5 or #5 :)


----------



## Linnypops

Ahhh that makes sense. Aww. I thought maybe you were an avid Twitter fan (The hashtag reference!)


----------



## Celesse

celine said:


> Well linny this is pregnancy 5 so to be secretive around my four year old we never say pregnancy related words or baby etc. so it became number 5 or #5 :)

With all the scans I've had, that I don't have child care for we've had to tell our 3yr old something. She's seen scan pics before so knows they are of babies. First scan when there were just sacs we told her they were hidey holes for babies. Then after that we've told her about the baby, but added that sometimes when babies are small they come out of their mummy's tummy really early and go into the garden and hide in flowers where they become baby fairies and a mummy fairy looks after them. 

Munchkin, lovely scan pic! Thrilled for you.


----------



## Loup89

sedjeez - I have everything crossed for you! Don't lose hope, it must be difficult not to but you don't know yet. Thinking of you, let us all know how you are.

celine - Nice bump pic, I feel like I'm just getting big everywhere haha weighed myself and I've actually lost weight. 
Haha I wondered where that name came from! We call ours smurf, I had lap and dye test without knowing I was pregnant and my consultant said it was impossible (obviously isn't) and that the dye would have "flushed the pregnancy out" lovely words I know, so now we say our baby must just be dyed blue like a little smurf. 

Muchkin - your little prawn is beautiful :)


----------



## nessaw

Sedgeez-thinking of you.x


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks everyone! Celesse I love your story about the babies in the garden. I'm going to think that's what happened to my angel now :)


----------



## dairymomma

Sedgeez-I can tell you it's certainly possible to have bleeding and cramping (and even clotting!) and still be pregnant with a healthy pregnancy. I'm STILL dealing with unexplained spotting and clots but u/s show bubs is fine thus far. Hang in there and let us know how things go. Thinking of you! :hugs:

Got some test results back from my dr appt last week. Progesterone is not as high as I had hoped but still pretty good at 16.4, urine was cloudy but clean, and nothing else seems to jump out as a reason for this darn spotting. Only peeked at my results online since I can see some tests online now so I haven't talked to the dr about these yet but I see him in a few weeks so I might just wait. It's obvious I don't have an infection so I guess I'm not worried.


----------



## sedgeez

Thanks everyone for the replies! :hugs:

So the bleeding turned into spotting not long after it started. Its now pretty much gone.
This is how it happened last time though so Im just prepared for the worst.

Im going to the EGU on Thursday and I should get an early scan and get my bloods and stuff done.
Im still having my symptoms, although the sore boobs arent as bad. I was sick before and felt nauseous all day.

On another note I told my parents today. My mum used to be a nurse on the EGU so shes really helpful to have around at times like this. I said Ive had some backache and she said I could have a water infection. And that could of caused the bleeding.

Anyway, I should find out on Thursday whats going on, and Ill take it from there!
Im not looking forward to having my blood taken again though. They took it every 48 hours for two weeks last time, and one of my veins collapsed :nope:


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I have a friend who had unexpected gush of blood at 28 weeks, had scan everything is fine and drs don't know why it happened she has just gone for a 32 weeks scan and baby is good


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

AFM - I have something every week to look forward to now till I'm out of the 1st trimester!!!
My first midwife appointment is next week (which scares me because last time I went to her I lost our baby)
the following week on the 23rd December is our 12 week scan
then Christmas
Then the following week I should be 13 weeks and hopefully morning sickness will go away!

Had a few niggles down there today - maybe its the fact I'm nervous.....
I have a dinner to go to tonight and freaking out because I normally vomit at night so this could be interesting!!!

Awesome scan pics and bump photos!!! Can't wait till I'm a lime this week feels so slow I've been a prune forever lol! :wacko:


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymomma- really good to hear you're doing well. I think it bodes well with bleeding if scans etc are all good, I'm still spotting too. Hoping to make another appt with doc to try and pin down what it is. Are you feeling ok with it emotionally day to day etc? X

Mumoftwoboys- gosh, must be hard then to go back to me appt but, I think the good thing about revisiting these places is that a new positive memory helps move on from the negative one x

Great bumps and scans ladies!


----------



## sedgeez

I'm going to the EGU tomorrow morning and I'm so scared of going back there.

Will they do an abdominal scan first? I'll be 8 weeks and 5 days tomorrow.
I hate the vaginal ones :nope:


----------



## InChristAlone

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while but thought it was time to introduce myself :) I lost my baby girl in January this year at 30 weeks pregnant. I'm pregnant again now & due around 7 July (1 July according to dates but I know I ovulated a week later). I had some spotting when I was about 8 weeks, we had an early scan which put me at 7 weeks, which fitted with my own dates. As I measured a week behind they asked me to come in again at 10+ weeks for another scan to check growth, so I'm going in again tomorrow. I'm very apprehensive, I thought the last scan would be OK but it really hit me when I was in the room and brought back all sorts of hard memories from when we lost our daughter, as it was during a scan that we found out that she had died. I'm kind of hoping that as I've already had one it will make the one tomorrow easier&#8230; I fear not though! Anyway I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. 

@sedgeez I guess it depends on the unit, but at 8 weeks I had a vaginal scan (eugh!) and I think mine at 10w will be another one, from what I've read before 12 weeks the abdominal ones aren't that easy to do, so I think they do vaginal ones, but you may be lucky - you can always ask!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know here in the states the always do vaginally that early i hate them to :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hi inchrist i am so sorry for the loss of your daughter i couldnt even imagine i really hope this pregnancy goes perfect for you :)


----------



## Loup89

Hi InChristAlone :)
So sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope everything goes well tomorrow & congratulations! I went back into the same scan room as when I was told I'd miscarried this time around and it brought back all the bad memories but after the first time it got much easier and I had a completely different feeling, hard to explain. 

sedgeez - I have everything crossed for you, I really do. I don't know what they will do but with me even at 6 weeks they try abdominal first but say they may need to do internal depending on what they see, with me they didn't end up doing an internal at all. If they want to go straight for internal ask if there is any possiblity of an abdominal one, the last thing you need is to be stressing about that as well.

mumaoftwoboys - I hope you managed to get through dinner ok, you're 12 week scan is the say before mine...two weeks to go whoo!

dairy - Although it's frustrating not having answers at least it's not bad news :) 

AFM - I feel sick & I want my bed! Doppler arrived in post tody, gutted I thought it had heart rate number display bit on it but it doesn't, going to give it a try in a bit.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez I've now had 3 scans at 8 weeks and they were all abdominal. Drink a glass of water an hour before. Thinking of you xx


----------



## dairymomma

I had a vaginal scan at 6 weeks to find bubs and an abdominal one at 7+3 with another quickie one to check for a hb at 8+3. Will be doing another quickie one in two weeks and can't wait. I want to see and hear that thub-thub again...

Linnypops-yeah, I'm feeling way more confident as the days go by. I'm getting at least 2 days, sometimes 3 between spotting and it lasts 5 minutes. Then gone. I've passed all but 2 miscarriage milestones. I had two m/c at 9+4 and one at 14+1 so I have to get by those two but since I'm not spotting regularly and it looks more like pink pee than bloody cm, I'm more hopeful. Nothing has shown up on the u/s to show it's coming from my uterus so FX! I really feel like this is my rainbow baby!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Loup - Scan buddies!!! :hugs: hoping for good news all around with everyone about to endure their 12 week scans at some stage.

I managed the dinner!!! Hooray!!! Actually my morning sickness seems to have made its way to the morning again and I'm not so bad at night - I wish it would just go away all together!!!

I found my 9 week scan photo and realised I had never posted it so sorry for the late post!!!
 



Attached Files:







!cid_A0 (337x337).jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Loup89

My 'morning' sickness seems to have disappeared! I was awful on Sunday night, I was still up at 3am gagging and had a massive migraine then Monday night felt ok but got home and threw up without any nausea and since nothing really, felt the tiniest bit sick last night but nothing compared with how I have been feeling. Feel bit worried now, I should be 10 weeks but I know from scans that I'm only 9 is this too early for symptoms to go?

I also tried my doppler last night, I must have been trying for a good 20/25 mins before I think I found it, I found my own heartbeat plenty of times but eventually I found a constant noise that was seemed to be around double what mine was, hard to tell without it showing me a number but it was quick, could I be mistaking it for something else other than baby?

Your scan pic is so clear, it's amazing how much they are starting to look like little people! I'll have to post mine still at some point.


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - Have you done a search for youtube videos about dopplers, there's a few good ones which demonstrate the difference between your arterial heartbeats, the sound of the placenta and baby's heartbeat. That's the easiest way to figure it out.

Afm - had another scan due to spotting still and baby is fine, measuring a couple of days ahead so very happy, but jeezo, I was desperate for the loo as had drunk a litre of water beforehand and then i was waiting ages in the waiting room - by the time I got in I was literally bursting, the scanner then proceeded to literally DIG about in my abdomen and around my bladder area. Argh! It was excruciating! Noone else has ever put that much pressure on. She was trying to find the source of the bleeding so I just kept my mouth shut but even after relieving myself I feel shooting pains in my bladder and like someone's just punched me in the gut! Can't believe it. Anyone else ever had someone handle them roughly in a scan???


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - Also, no not too early. mine subsided massively at 9 weeks and came back again the last couple of days. So, pretty normal x


----------



## Loup89

Thanks Linny, it's lovely not feeling so sick :) I have looked at some videos I'm pretty sure I found heartbeat but always seems to good to be true.

I've had the same with some ultrasound techs, some are quite gentle and others really dig! They always make me wait ages as well so by the time I go in, like you I am DESPERATE I think that's what makes it hurt more. I literally have to grit my teeth, I get a really achey pain after as well for a while, I even checked the next day that I didn't have any bruising haha.


----------



## sedgeez

So here is little baby bean :happydance:

Measuring at 8 weeks 2 days, which is 4 day behind, but it works with the days we had sex, so I must of ovulated a little late.

We saw the little heart flickering away, and they said they saw movement too. I had a vaginal scan, they didn't even try to do abdominal, but I'm glad they did it this way as we got such a clear picture.

There was a tiny bleed with the sac, but it was so small they said its common and nothing to worry about, but that could be why I had a bleed. It should resolve itself.

The sister of the unit said I should still have my 12 week scan, but if they try not to give me one, to ring her up and she will arrange one for me :thumbup:

She also give me some sickness tablets as I've been unable to eat. I'm waiting for them to kick in now. I was actually very sick while I was there.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Linnypops

Sedgeez - :happydance: Awesome love! Yeah, it's that little black band away from the sac isn't it (the blood?) I looked those up before going for my scans to see if i could see anything like that - looks like it's going to be fine, and good to have a rationale too! Well done missus! x


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - yeah it's nice while it lasts.... But then you end up being all paranoid too! Can't win eh!? x


----------



## InChristAlone

Scan went well today, I was very anxious and got quite teary when I went into the room - there was a medical student in there too which was not exactly ideal! The nurse asked me if it was OK and I asked if she knew my medical history & explained I was anxious, to which she said no she hadn't read my notes - fail!! But actually in the end I didn't mind him being there and I guess that it's good experience for him to see follow up on a stillbirth. Anyway we saw the baby moving which was really cool, and I'm measuring at 10+4 which is great, now going back to my GP to be referred back for my 12 week scan in about 10 days - it will be nice to have two scans so close together!


----------



## dairymomma

Yay for good scan all around! Woohoo! :happydance: I'm getting excited for my next appt. I'll see bubs on a quickie u/s so no measurements but I'll be around 11 1/2 weeks so I think that'll count as my 12 week u/s. 

Also good news-I'm getting a new breast pump! I knew the dr office was doing the paperwork for me so I could get one but I didn't think they'd do it this early nor did I think my insurance would cover the cost. So excited though. Just another sign that things are ticking along like normal now. And only two more milestones to pass-9+4 and 14+1-then I'm passed all my miscarriage dates....FX things stay this good!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Loup - def not too early - they reckon morning sickness peaks at 9-10 weeks but mine improved greatly at 9 weeks but I am on lots of anti nausea medication.


----------



## moltal213

Anti nausea medicine uh the relief :hugs: .. I can eat again .. Spottin started today again but possibly because I worked around non stop for 6 hours n my rh negative thingi glad all u ladies r doin well !!


----------



## LucyLake

sedgeez said:


> So here is little baby bean :happydance:
> 
> Measuring at 8 weeks 2 days, which is 4 day behind, but it works with the days we had sex, so I must of ovulated a little late.
> 
> We saw the little heart flickering away, and they said they saw movement too. I had a vaginal scan, they didn't even try to do abdominal, but I'm glad they did it this way as we got such a clear picture.
> 
> There was a tiny bleed with the sac, but it was so small they said its common and nothing to worry about, but that could be why I had a bleed. It should resolve itself.
> 
> The sister of the unit said I should still have my 12 week scan, but if they try not to give me one, to ring her up and she will arrange one for me :thumbup:
> 
> She also give me some sickness tablets as I've been unable to eat. I'm waiting for them to kick in now. I was actually very sick while I was there.

Sorry everyone! I'm A March mama, but absolutely had to crash this thread to congratulate you Sedgeez!! I couldn't help but tear up seeing your active little bean :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fantastic news about everyones scans, so happy for you all.

Inchrist - so sorry for your loss of your little girl, I can;t imagine the heartbreak. Glad the scan went well today even with the medical student. I had one with my early scan with my son but he only came in the room once we knew everything was fine.

seedgeez - I thought you would still need you 12 week scan especially if you wanted to get the nuchal fold measurements/bloods for risks done.

Linny I have had a couple of rough scans and have had that horrible achey bladder as it was so full and painful but it went away after a day or so.

Loup - my nausea faded about 9-10 weeks with my pg with B, as worrying as it is it is very normal

Dairymomma - fab news about the breast pump and 2 days till you get through one of your milestones.

Hope everyone else is going great.

afm - nausea still up and down, tiredness this time seems worse than before but then again I am not sleeping that great at night anymore. PAL is hard and I can't wait till next Friday when I get to see little bubs again.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Went to my scan it went great baby measured 7 + 5 doc said strong heartbeat they didnt give me bpm but kept due date as july 27th so relieved


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab news wanna!! They never tell me the heart rate either but I assume everything must be okay with it.

Forgot to say I tried to listen in with my doppler last night. I know it is soo early but I thought I'd try but nothing. I didn't get my doppler till 13 weeks with my pg with B so found it really easily then. I'm not worried about it as I knew it was too early.


----------



## dairymomma

And another great scan! Yay!


----------



## sedgeez

Thanks everyone! And hi lucylake :hi:

Should I be concerned that I woke up spotting?

There were a few dark drops in my knickers, and when I wiped there wasn't much, but like a brown cm. Similar to last time but more brown. Whatever happened in my knickers was darker.

I've heard internal scans can dislodge bleeding that was already in the vagina.

I can help but worry though as it started off with spotting last time. If it goes red or heavy I'm going back to the EGU though.

Worry worry worry! :dohh:


----------



## Linnypops

Sedgeez - If my scan was anything to go by - then spotting after due to a bit of internal bleeding wouldn't be unusual! I think it will be fine but I really undwerstand the worry - i've been spotting on and off since 7 weeks. It ain't easy I know, but try and keep the faith! x


----------



## Linnypops

I haven't posted a pic of my little bean yet so here's a shot.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131211_1_4.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Linny what a great pic!! 

Sedjeez spotting after internal scan is very normal my doc even said it might happen yesterday he said just call if it was bright red. I know you cant help but worry but im sure all is fine.


----------



## dairymomma

Sedgeez-I know it hard to see blood of any sort when you are PAL or PARL. I'm still dealing with it myself but hang in there. It helped me immensely to have seen bubs and to have heard the hb. I kept telling myself that even though I was spotting/bleeding/passing a few clots even, baby was hanging in there and the ultrasound showed everything was fine. And brown is common with subchorionic hematomas. I've had several of those and even had red bleeding due to the SCH. The dr told me to expect spotting for a few weeks as the old blood will sometimes work it's way out while the bleed is resolving.


----------



## Loup89

congratulations on all the great scans ladies! & sedgeez, so happy you have good news! Try not to worry about a bit of spotting today see how it goes over next few days, I'm sure you'll be fine :)

pinksmarties - thanks, I get nausea still but not as bad beginning to enjoy it not being so bad. PAL makes things much harder, it must be lovely to not have all these worries but all be worth it in the end.

AFM- I had 13/14 hours of sleep last night!! I had 3 the night before but still! I guess I needed it, was bloomin lovely. Feel a bit sad today cause my husband keeps joking about how much I'm eating :( I'm only having 2/3 meals a day and snacking on some fruit but mostly raw veg its just before I got pregnant I'd only have 1/2 meals a day and didn't snack, I know he doesn't mean anything by it and normally I wouldn't care but when my jeans no longer do up it makes me worry I'm eating too much :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

If your eating fruits and veggies your doing great my eating habits are terrible so far im gonna go to grocery to get me some more healthier choices. I know we are sensitive right niw df says things that arent even mean and i cry lol guess its just part of it but to me it sounds like your eating just fine


----------



## celine

Hi ladies, im not a healthy eater either and not skinny to start with...all i can manage most days is carbs carbs carbs...

I had a 24 hour bug yesterday so didnt eat for over 24 hours, coukdnt even drink water :( i feel so much better this morning, well preg nauseau but its better than hiw i was feeling yesterday.


----------



## sedgeez

I feels lot better today, spotting has stopped.

I ordered a sonaline Doppler, I know it's early but I can't help it!

I've heard some people find the hb from 8 weeks and I'll be 8 weeks 6 days when I get it on Monday (speedy delivery lol).

I thought, I might aswell get one as I'll need one in the future regardless of what happens. 

I'm quite excited now!

They say it's easier to find once you've had an ultrasound as you can see where abouts the baby likes to be.

My little bean seems to like my left side, which is where I've been the most achey.


----------



## Linnypops

Sedgeez- yeah you might be able to around then. Takes a bit of time, you probably already know it'll be very low... Around the hair line. If you don't find though font worry, gets much easier as weeks go on x


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - sorry you've been unwell, but glad yours on the men's. I used to love veggies and salad but for the last week I have had chips every day...I've no idea why I'm desperate for them, it's doing nothing for my skin or figure!!! Anyway, it'll a get worked off after eh? X


----------



## Linnypops

Oops, celine for the record - Men's = mend. Hehe


----------



## celine

Munchkin, are you feeling anything about ur upcoming due date next mnth. Thinkng about mine has started making me feel all sorts of things...guilt, sadness..


----------



## dairymomma

Celine-I have the due date for my 2nd tri loss (back in July) coming up the day after my next Dr's appt. I'm not doing too bad with it but that's because things are going well at the moment. I think it helps too, that I'm pg again. If I wasn't, I'm sure that date would be emblazoned on my forehead (or at least feel like it was...).

Sedgeez-I keep thinking I should order one too but then I chicken out. I'm too afraid I'll suspect the worst if I can't find the hb and I do have the option to see my dr (and get an u/s in his office) whenever I feel like I need it.

Symptoms are so-so these days but being as I'm heading towards 10 weeks (wait, what?! ALREADY?!) I was expecting that. I'm also thinking the B vitamins I've been taking are helping with the morning sickness. Bbs still amazingly sore if I press on them and I'm tired ALL.THE.TIME not to mention having heartburn if I eat sugary stuff (bummer with the holidays coming up) though so I'm not going crazy and symptom-spotting/second-guessing. My belly feels a little firmer too. My pants still fit but I def notice when I bladder is full so my uterus must be growing. And best of all, I'm 'officially' past ALL of my early m/c dates now! Only have my 14 week one to go...

Since my next appt will have me at 11+3 and I'll see bubs then, I'm thinking I'm announcing the 'grand news' a week later on New Years. It'll be a nice way to ring in the next year, right? I have a cute little poem all written up and everything. Oooo, I'm getting excited!


----------



## Loup89

I'm glad you're feeling better now Celine.

Sedgeez - good to hear your spotting has stopped. I've used my doppler twice now and definitely heard heartbeat last night, I recorded it and compared it to lots of videos on youtube. Have to say though even though I should be coming up 11 weeks (most likely only coming up 10) I found it incredibly hard to find, I nearly didn't meet up with friends last night because it got me down then all of a sudden I found bubs. He/she likes to hide towards my left side too :) 

Dairy - I can't believe it's coming to that time that we'll be announcing! Sounds lovely though, I had a friend who announced at new year last year and it was lovely, I remember feeling so jealous lol. As I'm having my scan xmas eve I'd like to tell then, I'll have been married 6 months and it's the same date we had our scan to confirm miscarriage even though actually lost baby 22nd. Didn't want to make christmas all about me either, not that anybody would care.

AFM- I should NEVER had said a word about sickness leaving, its possibly the worst it's been, no warning just violently throwing up. I've booked Mon, Tues off work which I'm very glad about, hate having to struggle through work feeling like this. Told my manager now and she was really nice about it, gave me the whole day off for scan when only need to leave hour earlier, told me to make the most of lie in :)


----------



## sedgeez

My Doppler should arrive tomorrow and I'm super excited about it.

I know I shouldn't, but I'm starting to get really excited about the pregnancy. I think just seeing baby and the heartbeat made me feel better, as last time the first scan I had at 10 weeks confirms baby had passed at 6 weeks.

My sickness medication has started to not work now though, so I'm feeling rough again. It's not as bad as it was though, but I'm hoping it doesn't get worse.

My mum suffered for 6 months with nausea with both her pregnancies so I'm hoping I won't be the same!

I can't remember if I posted here, but my first midwife appoinment is on the 30th dec. so I'll be one day off 11 weeks then. I'm hoping I'll get my 12 weeks scan not long after, I'm very impatient lol

I'm hoping once I find the baby's hb on the Doppler I'll relax a bit more though.

I know sometimes I won't find it, and it's early, so I don't want to rely on it. But I do think it will give me that little reassurance every now and then.

I also bought a pregnancy journal, it's the same one as I had for the last pregnancy and it's a really good one.

I'm already in my maternity pants again. I had to go into them last time around this time. It's mainly bloat that getting me but I can't button up my jeans. I'm a uk size 14-16 so I'm not a slim girl lol but you can see where my uterus is growing under my little belly pouch :haha:


----------



## Loup89

Sedgeez, I was just being nosey on another thread and saw that it took you 3 years to conceive and then another 8 months for your rainbow...it took me and dh 3 years to conceive our first and then 9/10 months for this one, I also have PCOS (and endometriosis, lucky me!) Did you conceive naturally or with clomid/metformin?
I hope you can find heartbeat, it's amazing when you do just didn't want you to do a me and throw a strop if you can't :haha:

I'm tempted with maternity clothes already, I went out last night and had to do the hairband trick with my jeans!


----------



## sedgeez

How similar loup89!
I conceived naturally, we had just been referred to the fertility clinic, as my gp said they no longer give out the medication on primary care, I had to be referred to a secondary care.

But then we got pregnant!

It was so frustrating ttc. I always just presumed it would happen as soon as I stopped using contraceptives. You never think it would take that long!

Then after the loss everyone in the loss group I was in on here was getting preg straight away, and I lost hope.

It was just as I'd gave up that I conceived again.


----------



## Loup89

Yep! I either found support with others lttc or those who have suffered a loss, never both. Always loved coming on here and chatting but sometimes felt left behind!

I got pregnant on my first round of clomid but that was when we lost the baby and the next 5 rounds didn't work, got pregnant naturally this time and started metformin after bfp which I can take until 12 weeks, apparently in can reduce the chance of miscarriage if you suffer from PCOS, I don't know how true this is because I've puked most of mine up haha.


----------



## Loup89

Also just to add, my last period before bfp I was on holiday and I cried my eyes out in front of all our friends and everybody else in the restaurant we were in. I went to bed early and told my husband that I had given up ttc, I had nothing left in me and I couldn't handle the disappointment every month it was taking over our lives then...BAM! a month later I got the best surprise It's a funny world.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

hey ladies  is anyone still exhausted? I don't sleep the same through the day but always yawning!


----------



## celine

Yes im very tired :) i do the hairband trick /mat jeans already


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies. 
I haven't posted since I first announced when am due. I have had abit of spotting which resulted in two early scans first showed yolk sac, second on Friday showed baby at 7 weeks 4 days & strong heartbeat. My last pregnancy ended in mmc at 9-10 weeks but found out at 11. Am so scared that this one will end the same way. I don't feel I have many symptoms, defo no morning sickness like u girls have been experiencing only the very slightest which if I didn't no I was pregnant I wouldn't really think too much about it.
Any of you not really experienced ms but gone on to have healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Linnypops

Sedgeez - getting hopeful is a good thing! My thinking now is, whatever happens at this point there's a little bean in there that has a right to live in a hopeful and happy mother. The Doppler will definitely help x


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh I'm so tired! I'm in bed before ten but still exhausted all day, I feel like a zombie! I'll be so glad when I get my second tri energy burst! It only lasted a month last time but it was fab, I felt like I could take on the world! Only 3-4 weeks til I'm out of this stupid trimester :( x


----------



## Linnypops

Bumblebee - the fact you've had good scans is a great sign! I also had spotting, and like you was very worried, but after numerous scans - everything is so far absolutely fine. Having no symptoms means nothing, especially given the fact that your baby seems to be growing fine and heart beating etc...symtpoms come and go but those are the facts! X


----------



## pinksmarties

bumble - my friend on another thread and absolutely NO symptoms with her pg after her loss and her boy is 13 months old so it is possible to have no ms and everything be okay.

sedgeez - has your doppler arrived? I have tried mine again but I know it is still really early, so don;t be upset if you can't hear it yet.

I am still tired but maybe a bit better than a couple of weeks ago, nausea still up and down but I have been sick nearly every day especially if I have a biggish meal or chocolate. I have been out shopping tring to find some maternity jeans but really struggling. I put on a bit of weight with my pg with B so can't reuse my previous ones and lots of shops now only do maternity online, its soo frustrating.

Have my next scan on Friday when hopefully we'll be able to tell people. WE still haven't mentioned it to our families yet. Have all you ladies told poeple yet?


----------



## sedgeez

I tried the Doppler 3 times today and not found the heartbeat yet. I'm not worried though as I know it's really early, and I've got my little chub to get through lol

I'll persevere with it though and I hope at some point this week I'll hear it.

I heard all the other noises though and all the whooshing sounds. OH looked terrified lol :haha:

I just feel so impatient, I don't want to have to wait until the 30th dec for my midwife appointment, and then god knows how long until my 12 week scan. I'm terrified I'll go to the scan and they'll say there's no heartbeat. So if I could hear it on the Doppler before then it would be a great reassurance.

I'm peeing every 5 mins lately too. It's so annoying, especially when I'm resting.

And I'm super exhausted ALL the time :dohh:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I totally understand the exhaustion and peeing im also extremely nauseated im hoping all this passes soon


----------



## sedgeez

Also, tmi, but the constipation is killing me.

It's really bad. I have IBS too which doesn't help, but I just feel so icky all of the time :dohh:


----------



## Linnypops

RE: the constipation - omg, it was pure agony last week. Lots of fruit eating first thing seems to help now though!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im not having the constipation so much just the nausea im barely getting out of bed and i litterally have to force what little food i eat down hope we all get relief soon


----------



## dairymomma

My MS is nearly gone. I feel a little sick in the morning when I first wake up but if I eat sugar (especially on an empty tummy and without other food), I get horrible heartburn. And I am gagging alot again. I don't feel sick really. I just have a nasty gag reflex...Like if my shirt collar touches the front of my neck, I'm gagging. It's awful and it's making it hard to bundle up to go to town. Other than that, my bbs are sore if I squish them and my nips are always at attention, and a bit of fatigue during the day. Nothing I can't power thru but I'm waiting for the 2nd tri too. I'm so sick of being 1st tri...Was thinking about it and between this pg and my last two, I've been 1st tri pretty much since May...No wonder I'm so darn tired of this trimester!

And according to my ticker, bubs is now a prune! (I know my EDD is actually July 15th (not the July 14th I used when I made my ticker but I don't give a darn that it's one day off. I'm going by my ticker and no one can tell me otherwise! :haha:) I'm 10 weeks!


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 10 weeks dairymomma.

sedgeez -its so frustrating how things are done differently in different parts of the country. My GP MW referred me for my 12 week scan and I have my appointment through for the 6th Jan (i'll be 12+1), hospital booking appointment is this wednesday. I know however I was closer to 13 weeks with my last pg.

I am praying the constipation is better this time as I was shooting out tiny pebbles last time and it was bad no matter what I ate or drank. I tried fybogel and that seemed to help.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Had my first midwife appointment today. she tried the Doppler but couldn't find the heartbeat - very nervous as last time I went to see her I miscarried.... have a scan in 6 days I feel like this week is going to take forever


----------



## suffolksarah

morning ladies, sorry i am rubbish at posting. Having a toddler, working as a nanny full time and the christmas countdown is keeping me busy!
I am now 9+1 and yesterday i am pretty sure i heard the babies hb on my doppler! And i am quite chunky! It was very quiet but pretty sure it was it. xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow suffolksarah. I'm 9+1 today and my Doppler is calling me :( not sure I dare! Any tips??


----------



## Munchkin30

So I couldn't find the heartbeat :( I know it's still early so I won't let myself freak out yet although it's planted a seed of worry x


----------



## sedgeez

Munchkin30 said:


> So I couldn't find the heartbeat :( I know it's still early so I won't let myself freak out yet although it's planted a seed of worry x

I couldn't find mine yesterday munchkin.

When I told my mum I bought one she went mad lol she used to be a nurse on the EGU and she said they never used a Doppler there unless you were like 16 weeks as sometimes you can't find it. She scolded me because she doesn't want me to worry.

I know it's early though and everyone's different. I'm not going to try today, I'll leave it a few days then try again. I'm hoping to find it before my 12 week scan though.


----------



## moltal213

Has anyone experienced a burnin like sensation at the cervix? I dono if I shud b worried but I have a constant pain in my right side n my cervix is burning the pain is horrible n I can't phone my gynae because there offices r closed until after Christmas .. I had a lil blood but nothin since . Feel terrible ..


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - did you try very low? Into the hair line almost? Could you hear the whoosing placenta sound? If so, it's usually around there but you have to move very slowly otherwise you'll literally scooch by it. Also, it's best to try with the headphones in, it's much easier to catch the hb. I didn't get a solid hb on the doppler till 9+5


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks linny. Yes I did try low and it was very noisy in there! I found the blood vessels either side with my pulse but not sure about the swooshing . I'll try again tomorrow but I'm tempted to book a 10 wk private scan now x


----------



## Linnypops

Had my booking appt today, turns out my 12 week scan dates were in dissarray so fortunate we asked about that....all sorted now!


----------



## Linnypops

munchkin - yeah before i got the proper hb it was like that for me too - it's a right racket isn't it!! A 10 week private scan sounds good - you can usually get seen pretty swiftly at those places....and because of your previous good scan less to worry about going in X


----------



## Munchkin30

We'll see! I know it's early though and I'm not quite skin and bones! Sadly I'm working Monday which is 10 weeks and the day after is Christmas Eve!!


----------



## Linnypops

Munckin - loads of them are usually open till as late as 9pm, so you could go in after work.


----------



## Munchkin30

There are spaces on Sunday but oh says we should wait and I sort of agree. I'll have a think x


----------



## sedgeez

I was tempted to book a private scan too before Xmas, because I haven't got a date yet for my 12 week scan and I'm anxious.

I've decided to wait though. I'll keep trying with the Doppler. I've heard some people try and not find it and a few days later they do.

Still can't help but worry though! :dohh:


----------



## WP0609

It's been a roller coaster first 2 months but everything looking good so far with an estimated delivery date of July 28!


----------



## dairymomma

Sedgeez-I have a website open and I'm looking at a Sonoline B as I type. I had a scare last night (though nothing out of the ordinary when you look at what I've had happen this whole pregnancy so far but it still freaked me out) and I was dearly wishing for a doppler to check the hb. 

Moltal-You said you feel terrible. Do you have other symptoms of being ill or is it just the pain? As for the pain, I've had a pinching sensation on my cervix and sciatic nerve pain off and on this whole pregnancy. But it's not constant. Can you get an ultrasound ordered at least? If you are having that much discomfort, I'd go in to whatever doctor would see me just to find out what's going on. It's entirely possible it's just a cyst and that's what's causing the pain but it'd be better to know before the weekend right?

So, I had another scare last night. A whole blasted WEEK without spotting and I was thinking I was good. No more spotting and a great rest of my pregnancy. Well, I was wrong. Went bathroom Sunday morning and had just a dab of pink a few times and then brown the rest of the day, but gone by mid-afternoon. Had pinkish-brown cm yesterday morning but didn't think anything of it. That's usual when I've been spotting. Then last night, I had RED cm. Not just pink or brown, but red. Not much but enough to scare me. I checked my cervix to see if that's where the bleeding is coming from and while it's closed and hard, there's brown/pink cm all over the place. Now I have my near constant (but really mild) backache again, the brown cm is constant as well, and I'm near tears. I called my dr's office and my dr is out today. I'm waiting a half hour for his nurse to come in and see what she says. I may have to move my appt with my dr up a week but at this point I don't give a darn. 

Maybe I should just order that sonoline...Then I'd at least be able to hear the hb...


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymom - Ah love, i'm so sorry to hear that. There's something about it going away and then coming back again which is worse than it just hanging about - mines gone away and come back twice....you can sort of get used to it while it's happening but not when it starts up afresh. 

Dopplers are a great relief, although they come with their own peculiar brand of worry - if you don't get the hb straight away, if the hb sounds even a tiny bit slower than it did the day before, if you can't use the doppler exactly when you want to...but let's face it - those worries are 1% of the worry of spotting...so i'd say it's well worth it.

I hope you get in to your doc soon, and manage to get a sonoline / hear bubs heartbeat soon! Noone deserves this level of worry during pregnancy X


----------



## moltal213

Dairy I hope u ok .. I cn go to the doc but my instance won't cover it n I'm a lil broke due to Christmas presents so I have to wait .til Jan I've been nauseus it actually kinda feels like a uti .. As for the cervix feelin hasn't stopped just burns .. N I do have. Cyst on my right ovary were the pain is so mayb its just my big cyst I hope so gynae wasn't worried about it .


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. I am still starting to panic now. Got a private scan booked for sat but after constipation for several weeks I've had an upset tummy today. Am hoping it was the turkey sandwich I had at lunch but this was the first sign of my mmc last time. Also not feeling as nauseous but feel that the amount of nausea I get is linked to how tired I am. Was so positive last week but feel ill thinking about what the scan will show. Hugs all round.x


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks Linny. Sometimes I just need a boost. Feeling pretty low right now because of this dumb spotting business. And what makes me so cranky is that it's started/stopped more than once already. Only before it was 2-4 days in between...Not 7 like it was this time. *Sigh* If it would stick around, I'd be okay. If it would go away and STAY AWAY, I'd be even better but this start/stop/stutter business drives me *bonkers*. I'm so tempted to get the sonoline but I don't know. I see the dr on Thursday. It's a 'squeeze in' appt so I might have to wait but at least I can talk to the dr and get a quickie ultrasound to see if bubs is okay before the weekend and the holiday. And I still have my appt next week too so if something happens over Christmas, I see the dr right after.

I just get so angry and frustrated at times. It's like, Seriously? How much more of this can I handle? I got so mad last night at God, Karma, Mother Nature, Fate, the Universe, or whoever the heck is in charge of my uterus. Honestly, the stress of this pregnancy has gotten to me so bad, I'm seriously considering throwing in the towel after this baby and heading straight for the adoption agency. I don't know if I can go thru another pg this stressful.


----------



## dairymomma

Moltal-I wonder if it's just the UTI irritating everything down there? :shrugs: It's this whole 'wait and wonder' thing that gets to you, doesn't it? I'm there too but I am seeing the dr on Thursday. I'm requesting he at least peek at my cervix to see if he can tell where this darn cm is coming from. If someone, anyone, could tell me that the red/pink/brown discharge is coming from something and they were certain about it, I'd be 100% more confident. It's the not knowing that makes me nutso...


----------



## moltal213

Dairy do u have any cysts ?? And wats ur blood type because I'm th egative it causes spottin my mom had spottin with me for 3 months think I'm gona get hold of cranberry juice .. N pray n the wait is a killer even tho I had a scan last wek I hate waiting .. Crossin fingers for you !!


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymom - oh great! I'm so glad you're being seen on Thursday. Yeah, if they could say 'it's coming from X' it would make it so much more bearable. I hope it's just cervical irritation for you...they didn't see any signs of a bleed in the uterus before did they? (They didn't with me either, not at any scan, so i am mentally putting it down to cervical irritation, but my doctor won't check for me)

I can only imagine the strain this is putting you under after your losses and am saying a little prayer for you and your bean X


----------



## Linnypops

Moltal - I didn't know that?? I'm also negative. Interesting...


----------



## dairymomma

Moltal-I've had cysts in the past and tend to be cystic around AF time but 2 ultrasounds so far haven't picked up anything out of the ordinary inside my uterus. No cysts, no bleeds (which isn't normal for me. I have a history of uterine bleeds at this point.), no nothing wrong. Just bubs measuring right on and in the right spot with a hb in the 150s. And I'm A+, DH is B+ so the rH factor isn't an issue for us. They checked that the first time way back when I had my first m/c and ruled that out right away because my great-grandmother had several m/c due to the rH factor.


----------



## dairymomma

The worst part of all this is that I started spotting _almost exactly like this at this same point_ with my 2nd tri loss in July. I had nothing wrong and made it past my 9+4 m/c milestone so I was feeling pretty good. Then BAM! 9+5 dawned and I had brown cm. It took two weeks to go away and I was diagnosed with a bleed in the uterus which the dr feels ultimately led to my loss 4 weeks later. I'm so scared that's what's happening again. I don't THINK that's what's happening when I look at it logically because nothing's shown up on the ultrasounds so far and you'd think for the amount of bleeding/spotting I've had all along, _something_ would have shown up by now. With my other bleeds, they saw them as soon as there was bleeding.

I just need to see bubs and see that hb. Then I'll breathe easier.


----------



## moltal213

Linnypops said:


> Moltal - I didn't know that?? I'm also negative. Interesting...

Your doctor should have picked this up already because u need a anti d shot I've already had one due to spottin because I had blood I might need another u only ment to get them at 28 weeks but u do need it .. Most definitely .. Dairy .. I really hope its just a cyst they haven't picked up fx .


----------



## Bumblebee24

@sedgeez hey hun I have just noticed your from Manchester, me too. Where are you planning of giving birth. Who knows we might be in the rooms next to each other LOL.
I got my 12 week scan appointment yesterday and am I week behind you. Have you registered with the community midwives yet.


----------



## celine

12 weeks today...still not quite beleiving that tomorrow ill see a baby on my scan


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine so many happy 12 weeks!! I'm so happy for you x Your scan will be brilliant I can sense it, and from what you've said your expanding waist kind is proof ;) you're nearly out of this god awful trimester at last!

Dairymomma that's rubbish, poor you :( it's happened so much already and everything has been absolutely fine though. Have faith xx and remember whatever happened in the previous pregnancy this is a totally different pregnancy. The same things WON'T happen at the same time in the same way, they just won't xx

AFM I really wish I'd never tried the Doppler :( I had a week of happy since my scan and now I'm back to feeling there's a 'problem'. Stupid stupid stupid :(


----------



## Linnypops

Happy 12 weeks Celine. Your scans going to be just fine love! No fears x

Munchkin - ach, that's the rubbish side of dopplers, but too many women can't find the hb at this stage for it to be something of serious concern. A friend of mine on another thread had weekly scams due to rc mc and knew her baby was fine but tried in vain to find hb with the Doppler until she finally got it around 12 weeks! So, it's totally normal! X


----------



## sedgeez

Happy 12 weeks Celine!

And munchkin, I feel the same. Even though I keep telling myself it's early, I can't help but worry now, and think that when I go to my next scan there will be no hb.

:dohh:

I tried the Doppler again yesterday with no luck. I will keep trying.

I was going to book a private scan, but the next available is after Xmas so I might aswell wait.

I just wish I would of left the Doppler alone now :nope:


----------



## sedgeez

Bumblebee24 said:


> @sedgeez hey hun I have just noticed your from Manchester, me too. Where are you planning of giving birth. Who knows we might be in the rooms next to each other LOL.
> I got my 12 week scan appointment yesterday and am I week behind you. Have you registered with the community midwives yet.

I'm going to be going st Mary's. Where will you be going? It's the only place I've heard good things about lol


----------



## moltal213

Uti over here :( sigh blood tests r sooo expensive my goodness have to wait for the cultural to come bak .. N apparently this can happen more then once in pregnancy I hope not !! Hope everyone doin well does anyone else have pins n needles ?


----------



## celine

Molta oh no, i had a uti in my first pregnancy it sucked.

Ladies ive been quite about the dopplers but ive sold mine also a fab hibebe one and i think i only found my son and daughter on after 13 weeks, i thought we would surely order one again but tbh i did have a bad experience with a shitty quality doppler we bought before the hibebe and it was so strssfull that this pregnancy im staying away from there.


----------



## Loup89

I've just been trying to catch up on all your posts!

Dairy- I'm sorry to hear you're having a bad time. I hope you're feeling better now :)

celine - congrats on 12 weeks you must be so happy, wish you all the best for your scan.

Those of you who haven't picked up a heartbeat with doppler, when everyone told me not to get disheartened if I didn't hear it and how hard it was I almost brushed it off and thought I'd be ok. Well when I couldn't find it Saturday I was beside myself, I felt sick but I just kept trying and trying eventually I picked it up where I had been trying all along! If I moved the slightest bit I lost it and couldn't find it again. I'm going to use it once more before 12 week scan to prepare myself and then leave it for quite a few weeks, I can handle stressing every week.

Hope everyone else is doing well. My sickness is still pretty bad, I'm either 10 or 11 weeks today was hoping it would be better by now :(


----------



## dairymomma

Moltal-make sure you are drinking enough fluids and get your vitamin C. UTIs are no fun. 

I think I just over-reacted (thanks to lack of sleep and stress). Dh thinks I just overdid it so I started spotting. I've been taking it easy since Monday afternoon and since I'm back to regular clear or yellowy cm and my backache is gone, I agree with DH. I'm still keeping my appt tomorrow though. I'd like to see bubs but if I'm not bleeding, I'm not having the Dr do a visual exam. Especially since it looks like I might have to haul my DD with me to the appt. But then I get to go X-mas shopping and spend some 'girl' time with my little girl. So it's all good.


----------



## Loup89

It's so easy to overreact, especially with all these hormones! Just look after yourself and best of luck tomorrow at your appointment Dairy.

So...although my manager is being brilliant about this pregnancy I over heard her stressing because 3 out of 5 who work here are pregnant, the other wants children in the near future which is well known and the other can only work certain days due to having 6 children already. Baring in mind my manager is actually only here for the year covering as my usual boss is on maternity leave haha!


----------



## Linnypops

Dairy momma - great stuff, good to hear it's clearing up...hope it goes well tomorrow, I'm sure it will! 

Afm - I'm not sure why but my ms is getting gradually worse this week.....does this sometimes happen? I thought it was dying down...just wondering if I should check with a doc that I don't have a bug or if other women sometimes experience increasing of symptoms again later on?


----------



## sedgeez

My MS eased then came back, my tablets for it don't even work that much anymore. I've not been sick since I've been on them but I feel awful!

And I can't express how bloated I am, I look 8 months pregnant. It's so uncomfortable and makes me feel horrid.

Anyone else seriously bloated?


----------



## Loup89

yes to both.

Morning sickness goes for a good few days, longer each time then comes back twice as bad, I feel worse last few days than I did a few weeks ago. 
Bloating is pretty bad too, I was leaning on a wall so my stomach was kinda pushed out but I got mistaken for the girl about to go off on maternity leave haha!


----------



## dairymomma

I'm not bloated due to gas. I'm retaining water so my hands and feet are slightly puffy in the morning. Tends to happen in my first tri though so I'm not worried. And even when I've been bloated, no one can tell other than me because I'm a bigger girl. My weight and long torso hide everything but the rolls I wish would disappear! I was 7 months with DS before anyone could tell I had a bump and it was 6 months with DD before my bump was visible if I wasn't laying down on my back.


----------



## celine

Scan in two hours...nervous


----------



## moltal213

Sedgezz I'm with u on the nauseua tablets not workin anymore they worked a week now not anymore its horrible !! As for the uti I had to tak urizone which I read that it undentified if its safe for pregnant women .. But I read further on google n lots of pregnant women have taken it so pheew . Celine hope ur scan goes well !! These pins n needles n cramps r.a Killer


----------



## sedgeez

Good luck with your scan Celine.

I don't know what to do. A place that do private scans have emailed me back saying that they can fit me in this Saturday.

Part of me thinks I should wait, but I can't shift this nagging feeling that something's not ok. I can't go through Xmas not knowing.


----------



## Linnypops

Sedgeez - I'm sure you're absolutely fine but can really understand wanting to check before xmas holidays. And I don't think there any shoulds or shouldn't about it - there are no prizes for being able to cope with pregnancy anxiety. And there is no evidence to suggest that having scans is harmful to your baby. So -why shouldn't you? That's my opinion though, but I personally don't think pregnant women should feel guilty about having a scan to reassure themselves prior to 12 weeks. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez I feel just the same as you. Just a horribly niggly feeling again. I was happy after my 8 week scan fir exactly a week before it came back. I've found a place that would do Sunday when I'd be 9+6 but I'm not sure I can cope with worrying about it all weekend. I'm terrified of my 12 week scan after last time :( what do you think you'll do?


----------



## sedgeez

Well I replied to the email and asked for the appoinment this Saturday, I'm just waiting for confirmation.

I just need to know what's going on.

I haven't even got an appoinment. For my 12 weeks can yet and there's no way I can wait.

Part of me blames the Doppler for making me worry, but deep down I think I'd feel this way anyway. I'm just worried I'll get told the baby has died.

Either way I need to know so I hope she responds soon.

Fingers crossed all is ok.

I would go for it munchkin, it's the only way to settle the anxiety and really know what's going on.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks sedgeez and well done for going for it. I think I'm just too scared to get bad news this close to Christmas x


----------



## celine

Back! Scan went great, measurng bang n 12 weeks today so like the previous scan ne day behnd so will change tcker soon to show that :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sedgeez

I know what you mean, but for me I need to know. I can't imagine Xmas being spent with me worrying all the time.

I hope the woman replies soon, getting impatient! Just want to know what's going on.


----------



## celine

Mnchkin i thnk its good to get an extra scan if u can, simply for peace of mind, i cannot beleive how naive ive been with my first two pregnancies, in fact dh didnt even come with for ds at 12 week scan as i was so sure all would be well. Today i couldnt eatch the screen as she put the probe on my belly, then she said you can look at the screen now and she pointed out that heartbeat <3, when she said "you are 12 weeks" i still looked shcked.


----------



## Munchkin30

That's amazing celine. I can't tell you how happy I am for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Aw, ladies! I really believe you will both be just fine and see 2 perfect wee beans when you get a scan :hugs:. There's no reason why not, after good scan previously, measuring right for your dates, a hb, no signs of spotting etc. It's the fecking doppler effect!

A lady on a different thread I know suggested only trying the doppler after seeing bean healthy and well on US....then you know whether it's anything to be concerned about or just doppler not working yet. Seemed like a really sensible plan of action, albeit one I totally didn't follow :dohh:


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - :happydance: Congrats love


----------



## sedgeez

Congrats celine! That's wonderful news.

The woman just confirmed. My scan is on Saturday at 2.45pm.
I'm very nervous now but I'm also glad as I'll get to see what's going on.

Hopefully I'll see my little bean and a heartbeat again.

I'm definitely going to leave the Doppler alone now though until I'm at least 12 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thats great news celine. 

Afm im getting nervous my ms is gone my breast are still sore but not as bad im still peeing alot and im feeling stretching pains. But why do my symptoms seem to be calming??


----------



## Linnypops

Wannanew - I was asking almost the exact same thing around your stage - but they came back again. At 8 weeks hcg has hit it's peak then levels off and declines. This graph describes it: https://www.elu.sgul.ac.uk/rehash/guest/scorm/167/package/content/images/hcgchart.gif So, it's not unusual at all to notice a decline in symptoms.....Although if you're really concerned, best to speak to a doc of course. X


----------



## sedgeez

My scans been confirmed and I'm so nervous!!

Also my sickness tablets aren't working at all now, I've just been throwing up :dohh:

I'm feeling as bad as I did the other week!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Linny thank you so much as i got movig i did notice some more nausea so maybe im leveling oyt like you said i will watch my symptoms if more start fading i will call doc 

Sedjeez im sorry your feeling so bad maybe call doc and ask for new medicine


----------



## Loup89

congrats Celine, I'm so pleased your scan went well.

I honestly don't know how I would get through a pregnancy without any early scans, if they do the job and reassure you then why not. I feel very lucky to have picked up the heartbeat on my doppler but terrified in case I can't find it again. I'm sure you're both fine but do whatever makes you feel better.
Sedgeez, how many weeks will you be by Saturday? Best of luck with your scan. Mine is Tuesday I feel so nervous I don't even want to go.


----------



## sedgeez

I'll be 9 weeks 4 days on Saturday. It will be interesting to the the progress in just over a week.

I measured a 4 days behind last time, which still made sense because I have PCOS.

I'm kind of hoping I've caught up lol it was disappointing having to go backwards.

I just hope my little bean is ok and we see the heartbeat again. 

I'm so nervous now :dohh:


----------



## Loup89

Do you mean you might have ovulated later because of the PCOS?
I'm guessing that's what happened with me as I'm a week behind, I never know when or if I'm going to ovulate. 

I must remember to post my 8 week scan but so cute to see bubs really starting to look like an actual little human, it will be great and you'll get your reassurance. Try not to worry :)


----------



## dairymomma

I totally get what you mean about early scans being a lifesaver for PAL/PARL ladies. I had my grand freakout earlier this week because of spotting and it made a HUGE difference to see bubs today. Dr was pleased because baby was movin' and groovin' in there. Even waved at us! HB was 167 and it came thru *loud and clear*. Whew...He didn't do a pelvic exam though because he feels the cm is just coming from my cervix and didn't really want to irritate things further. Also said it doesn't pay since there's nothing he can really do or prescribe at this point. He did say if I'm still having spotting next week and I want him to take a quick peek, he'll do it but since my discharge has been so minor and so intermittant, it makes him think it's just cervical irritation. I agree. When I've had spotting from a hematoma, it's been more red or reddish brown and either lots of stuff but then gone, or constant-every time I go bathroom. Feeling SO glad I saw him today and feeling WAY more hopeful again. I see him next week and then we decided on every other week for 2 more appts. That will put me at 15 weeks and past that last horrible m/c milestone. Plus at 15 weeks, the placenta should be working fine so I won't need the progesterone anymore. I'm still nervous but hope is there.

I also had the weirdest thing happen while getting ready for my appt. I was freaking out in the shower thinking of all the things that could go wrong and how I'd probably be getting bad news. Then I turned around after washing my hair and caught sight of my shampoo bottle. On the back, there's a toll-free number to call with questions, concerns, issues, etc. And wouldn't you know the number is 1-8-NO-WORRIES...I saw that and all my anxiety just melted away. Can't ask for a better sign than that, right?


----------



## Loup89

dairy - I'm so glad you've had good news & it's so nice getting a little sign telling you everything is ok.

Sedgeez - best of luck for tomorrow, get an early night and try to stay positive, looking forward to hearing your good news.

AFM I feel terrible yet again, I have a horrible cough now too which just makes me feel even worse I'm up all night coughing. I can't seem to make a decision about working tomorrow night, if I do then I have to be back in on Sunday 8 hours after my shift finishes which will kill me with how I'm feeling but I feel so guilty if I don't. I've only had one day off with this pregnancy which was when I couldn't stop being sick but still.


----------



## sedgeez

Loup don't feel guilty for being unwell. You need to rest.

I'm so nervous for my scan tomorrow. Part of me feels like things are ok, but then I feel like I shouldn't think that Incase they're not ok :dohh:

Pregnancy after loss is just hard. It's like im excited one minute, then I feel like I shouldn't feel that way.

So frustrating.

Fingers crossed my little bean is snuggled in there and we see the hb again.


----------



## nessaw

I've got a private scan tom too. Absolutely terrified. Good luck.x


----------



## Munchkin30

I caved and booked one too! It's 4.20pm. Really hope I get some reassurance xx


----------



## Loup89

check you three out! I'm jealous I have until Tuesday to wait. Best of luck all of you, hope you get the reassurance you need x


----------



## sedgeez

How exciting! All these scans :haha:

Mine is at 2.45 but it's not close to me so I have to leave at 1.30 to get there on time.

I'm not looking forward to the drive there with my nausea and my tummy keeps going funny.

Hope I don't throw up on the way or when I'm there! :dohh:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so jealous of all these scans i have no idea when ill get another one probaly not till 16 weeks im getting early gender scan my doc dont do gender till 20 weeks cant wait that long lol


----------



## nessaw

Mine's at half 10. Am awake already at 6!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Good luck nessaw and sedgeez. Hopefully by bed time we'll have lots of gorgeous pics on thus thread x fingers crossed x


----------



## nessaw

Omg its identical twins! Was expecting the worst. Thought I saw 1 then I was like I think thats another one! Holy moly!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Omg that's amazing! I'm so excited for you! I need a scan pic. :) xxx


----------



## celine

Wow nessaw! Munchkin urs is this afternoon right?


----------



## nessaw

Is there a way of uploading pic whilst on mobile? Tried switching to desk top to do it but it said too big.


----------



## Loup89

That's amazing news!! Congratulations! 

Just thought I'd mention about using my Doppler. Last time was one week ago today took me ages but once I found heartbeat I had it for ages, tried again today and although I found it quicker because I knew where to look baby just kept moving, I didn't catch it for more than a few seconds before I lost it and couldn't find it again. I'm not posting this because I'm worried just want to reassure those who haven't found it, seems even the further on you get it doesn't get much easier, little monkeys!!


----------



## Loup89

I don't think so neesaw, that's why I haven't uploaded mine yet I'm always on my phone or works computer.


----------



## Munchkin30

I can upload from my phone? It's an iPhone but I think I had to wait for a more advanced os to come out. I do it like I would from my computer x
Yes celine mine is 4.20 x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg nessaw what amazing news congrats!!


----------



## celine

Not long now munchkin xxxx i know all will be well, dont forget to post :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Neesaw - wow fantastic news!! So exciting. I have the same problem I can't uplaods as picture too big. I end up transferring to PC.

Munckin - Hope it is all going well, looking forward to seeing all the pics.

Hi everyone. Haven't read back yet as we are down visiting Mum and Dads for Christmas so just a quick peek on. I had my scan yesterday too, all was well bubs measuring on track and nice heartbeat. So relieved as I was really stressing especially when she had to do another internal scan to get a decent picture. Little bubs was not keeping still and we even got a few arm bud waves.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey all! Baba was looking great, measuring 2 days ahead again and kicking it's legs about! Will upload a pic soon x


----------



## Munchkin30

Baby measuring 9+6 heartbeat about 150. She let me hear the heartbeat and watch it on a waveform. Really exciting!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww how sweet cant wait to see my lo moving around and def cant wait for that first kick!! So happy for you glad all is lookin good


----------



## sedgeez

My scan went great! :happydance:

She did an abdominal scan and we could barely see anything. She said I had a tilted uterus and that's probably why I couldn't hear anything on the Doppler.

She offered me an internal scan so I had that done. We could see little bean clearly with that. (I'm going to start referring to bean as a he as I just have a feeling it's a boy and I hate saying 'it') 

He was upside down lol and also in a little ball, all comfy. So she couldn't get a proper measurement. She said he measured about 9 weeks 1 day but that I am probably more (I'm supposed to be 9 weeks 4 days). But he wasn't stretched out proper so she couldn't get a better measurement. But she said he looks exactly how a 9-10 week baby should.

We saw his little heart beating away. 

And he even moved! He looked like he was getting comfy and wiggling his bum :haha: and then he waved! 

It was a lovely moment as the scan last week was very brief and we barely got to see bean.

They gave us a little gift bag at the end with about 10 scan pictures, the notes of the scan and some little baby socks!

Loved it and I'll definitely be getting another private scan there at some point.

Of course I'll still worry, but this has eased my mind greatly :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sedgeez

Sorry the pic quality isn't great on my iPad lol

Mum said it looks like he's sucking his thumb! :haha:

If you can make it out, heads on the right hand side, upside down.

Here's a pic of the socks too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow that sounds like a wonderful experience so glad your scan went well also :)


----------



## celine

<3 what loverly scans! So reassuring! Ive been lucky to have had my 12 week scan last week and now a mw appointment monday..then i have a four week wait til i hear a hb again...i might ask if i could squeeze a mw appointment halfway though.

My 12 week scan said my placenta is probably going to be in front so i wont feel movements as much :( i had this with my son and it sucked...i mean what better reassurance than a good kick in the rins/groin?


----------



## Linnypops

Great scans ladies! Happy for you munchkin! Hope you can all breathe a bit easier now!

Afm - 12 week scan on Monday. After a period of no spotting at all I had a tiny pin prick of red last night after a bm, which I think angered me more than anything. Nothing since then, not even stained cm. Could find heartbeat still, so that's good. I still feel though like I'm on a knife edge. I get about a weeks break and then it starts up again. So tired of worry x


----------



## dairymomma

Great scans from everyone looks like! And even a set of twins...Woohoo!

I'm happy, frustrated, and sick...Blah...Happy because bubs was fine on thursday and even moved around enough for us to see a wave. Also because family is coming and I'll get ALOT of visiting done over the next week with the holidays and everything keeping the work load to a minimum. Frustrated because it's just 3 days before Christmas and I STILL don't have ANY decorations up yet! Not even a tree! But the house is a disaster and I refuse to get a tree until there's a clean enough corner for one. Trouble is as soon as I start getting enough energy to clean, the kids go and destroy the house right along behind me. Grrr...Now they've dumped out my gift bag collection, a box of dominoes, and are refusing to pick up any of their toys. And sick because I'm sick...My morning sickness is still coming-and-going and it's longer before it comes but when it comes...blarg...I'm puking now. At 10 weeks. I'm puking. It's like seriously? I didn't puke hardly at all up to this point and NOW I start? *Sigh*


----------



## Munchkin30

Linny sorry about the spotting but it sounds like sadly this is the 'norm' for this bit of your pregnancy. Glad all is going so well anyway x

I've just got my 12 week scan through too for the 6th jan, 2 weeks on Monday I see my little prawn again. :) 

One of my NCT friends just had her second baby . She really wasn't happy with the first hospital we both went to so she's opted for a bigger hospital nearby, she says it was brilliant and would really recommend it. But actually I was really happy with the first hospital and I really want a waterbirth. The local hospital has 7 labour rooms and 1 pool , the big one has 17 labour rooms and 1 pool so the odds are far better at my local one! X


----------



## Loup89

Great scan news ladies :) very pleased for you all.

Don't worry Dairy, you could always be me and working on christmas day haha!

Linny - hopefully you don't get more spotting and it's great you heard the heartbeat still.

sedgeez - we call our bubs 'he' too we're both convinced!


----------



## wannanewbaby

We are also thinking boy wonder how many of us will turn out to be right i cant wait to find out!!


----------



## nessaw

Dairy I haven't done the tree yet-we're still decorating the living room! Hoping to do it today at some point!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sedgeez and munchkin wonderful news from your scans. Love the little socks too what a nice touch. What scanning place was that?


----------



## pinksmarties

Oops pressed post before I'd finished. 

Dairy hope the nausea and v passes soon Im the same still although a week behind you. I am sure by now with last pg it was all starting to calm down. Hope you feel better soon and can manage to get the tree up.

Neesaw Is there still much decorating still to finish before you can get the tree up? 

Munchkin are 12 week scan are on the same day. Not long to wait. The smaller hospital sounds like the best chance for a water birth. 

Hi loup and wanna. According to the Chinese online test we are having a girl! ! With my pg with b I knew from the start he was a boy this time I'm not sure. Will every one be finding out the gender?


----------



## Loup89

With my mc I thought baby was a girl and chinese test said same and now it's saying boy. we're definitely finding out if we can, I'm no good at waiting.
Might sound a stupid question but does anyone know if it makes a massive difference how many brothers/sisters your OH's have? my husband only has boys his side, one of 5 who have all had boys! Think that might be why I feel so strongly.


----------



## pinksmarties

On my OH side his dad had 2 boys, his brother has 3 boys and we have 1 boy. From my side though my mum had 2 girls (then a boy) my sister had girl first so I think they all expected me to produce the first girl for OH family!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sedgeez and munchkin wonderful news from your scans. Love the little socks too what a nice touch. What scanning place was that?


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

12 week scan today went well. strong heart beat. baby was bouncing off my bladder and kicking me like a trampoline the whole scan 
 



Attached Files:







bub.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## celine

Mum of two boys <3

Afm mw appointment this am, should hear the hb and hopefully hear scan results if they are in.
Also last christmas food shopping!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay mumaoftwoboys! What a brill pic!and celine good luck today, and with the shopping too!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mumaoftwoboys that scan is wonderful!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine how did your mw appointment go? X


----------



## suffolksarah

well done on the fab scans ladies, still another 3 weeks until I get my first scan, will be 13 weeks then! Sure it will go quick over christmas though! xx


----------



## ferozi12

Hi,
Can I join you all a bit late? Somehow every time I try to post to this thread I get an error-and I was so freaked out the whole first trimester I avoided bnb! I'm due July 4th, so 12+4 right now. I had spotting on and off from weeks 4 through 9 so I was terrified as that's how my MMC was diagnosed, but I just had a scan and everything is perfect!
Fingers crossed for all your little beans!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hi ferozi coming in late is fine so glad your spotting was nothing and you had a grrat scan hope the rest of your preg goes just as well :)


----------



## Loup89

I'm just popping on quickly so can't seem to get up all your posts, will catch up soon!

Just wanted to let you all know my scan went well and bubs has caught up, now measuring 11w 6 days, bang on my dates so due date still 9th July as originally predicted. Couldn't be happier :)

Hope all you ladies are well and have a lovely Christmas x


----------



## nessaw

Merry christmas everyone.xx


----------



## celine

Just popping to say my mw appointment went well, heard the hb <3 my son hear the heartbeat and asked what it was and the mw offered us a scan to show him and i dismissed it bcos i said he doesnt know...so stupid i could of seen my baby again!
Downs syndrome 1 in 2000 so all good and well.
Busy with chtistmas etc and really feelng blessed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay merry Christmas celine !! Looking good and so pleased about the scan xxx


----------



## celine

Wow look at you in doubel digits! Are you thinking more about your announcement in Jan?
Im still boping to hold out til Feb 4th


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes celine I'm not sure how to word it though. Any ideas? X


----------



## celine

Dont know, i was toyng with the idea of my hand holding two candles and saying like today i should of been 40 weeks pregnant with my third, bit i am not, i should also have been at least 30 weekswith my fourth..but i am not. I will always remember my angels and i am blessed to be 19 weeks with my fifth x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Celine that is a beautiful thing to say i think and glad your appt went well 

Merry Christmas to all celebrating!!


----------



## celine

Just realized its 6months since first mc. Ive lost twice and im 13 weeks tomorrow..its been a hell of a 6 months!


----------



## nessaw

Celine I think thats a lovely way to announce.x


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

ohhhh I think it's a lovely way to announce as well Celine. I didn't get the chance to d the whole announcement thing everyone knew because I was in hospital sick, so everyone was n board to help with the kids which was nice all the same.

Had a few sore bum muscles last few days and today I have some terrible cramps on and off. No bleeding. And scan showed everything was good two days ago, just panicking I guess. Is it normal having a few cramps or sharp pains at 12 weeks almost 13 weeks (maybe stretching?) :shrug:


----------



## Linnypops

Happy Christmas ladies!

Celine - that sounds like a nice idea. Nice pic too! 

Muma- yes I've had a few more twinges since I turned 12 weeks. The uterus is expanding up from the pelvis at the mo. I can feel it very hard just poking up above the pubic bone... Imagine the amount of movement and stretching that must go into that! 

Afm- my scan on Monday went great, they dated me as July 2nd instead of 8th based on baby measurements. But... I think the baby is just big? It doesn't fit with my dates anyway.


----------



## InChristAlone

mumaoftwoboys said:


> ohhhh I think it's a lovely way to announce as well Celine. I didn't get the chance to d the whole announcement thing everyone knew because I was in hospital sick, so everyone was n board to help with the kids which was nice all the same.
> 
> Had a few sore bum muscles last few days and today I have some terrible cramps on and off. No bleeding. And scan showed everything was good two days ago, just panicking I guess. Is it normal having a few cramps or sharp pains at 12 weeks almost 13 weeks (maybe stretching?) :shrug:

I'm 12+3 today and I've noticed a few more crampy, stretchy & sharp pains over the past few days - I've decided that it's just everything moving around and stretching. I remember this last pregnancy too and ended up asking my midwife about it last time as I was worried, she said it was completely normal & told me to expect pains on the side of my stomach next as the stretching moves - and she was right!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I actually paid more attention last night and I have to say I did feel it more in my pubic bone


----------



## dairymomma

I've been getting pangs like the Braxton Hicks contractions I would get with my kids. It feels like my lower belly is getting super hard and tense but it doesn't hurt. I'm not worried though because I think it's just things stretching and growing. 

My DH bought me a dishwasher for Christmas simply because he's seen how frazzled I've been trying to work part-time/nearly full-time AND be a full-time house wife/stay at home mom while having all my spotting issues and pregnancy scares. He figured it would save me some time and effort (and we'd have clean dishes more regularly...:haha:). I could smooch him to pieces right now and I would, if only he'd come home from ice-fishing, get to bed so he can get to work in the morning on time, and then come home in a good mood so he can install my present.


----------



## celine

Dairymomma i got a dishwasher on feb and i still get a thrill loading it, dont know how i coped before!


----------



## wannanewbaby

When we bought our new house were in now it came with a dishwasher first house i ecer had with one its amazing how great it is having one dont know if i could ever go back to not having it


----------



## Loup89

I'm glad everyones scans went so well. I can't stop looking at my scan pictures he/she is just perfect. I've had some pain since my scan, quite sharp but guessing it's all normal. 
We couldn't wait and announced xmas eve to most and xmas day to remaining family, had few issues with MIL but wouldn't be christmas without any arguments right?!

I can't believe how far we've all come already, hope you all had a great christmas.


----------



## Loup89

Finally I thought I would post my scan pic. 
This is babys progress in 20 days between scans
 



Attached Files:







bub3.JPG
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow what a difference in 20 days!! Beautiful!!


----------



## dairymomma

The dishwasher isn't installed yet but my mom and bro stopped by yesterday and cleaned my house for me so I don't have any dirty dishes piled up anyway. :haha: DH has to do some re-plumbing before we can install the dishwasher but at least we HAVE one now. We had planned on holding off a few more years yet until our house renovations are done but I'm SO glad he got it now. I can't wait to use it!

And dr's appt went really good today. Dr is encouraged because baby was seen on the ultrasound right away. No hunting needed. He didn't have the hb monitor on the wand so he couldn't give me a number but he said the hb sounds strong, steady, and fast-exactly what we like to hear. I'm not seeing him for 3 weeks but I feel it's for the best. I just can't bear seeing baby before 14 weeks. I think the stress would be too much for me. Bubs was just sitting there but had changed positions. Last week, the head was on my right side, this week baby decided to flip things up and switched sides. Would have been nice to see some wriggling but the hb was good so I'm happy. Can't wait to start feeling movement though...


----------



## dairymomma

Ugh...Very mild aching and cramping in my lower back and around my hip bones in the front. I'm thinking growing pains and stretching along with some pretty painful gas but it's nerve-wracking nonetheless. *Sigh* I just want the next 3 weeks to fly by so I can see bubs at 14 weeks and know everything is okay.

It had better be okay at my next appt because I have to bring DS for his first dental appt right after my appt and I don't want to be a basket case in the dentist's office.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Cute scans Loup!

Tell me does anyone else feel like this?

I have just moved to second trimester YAY! but... I have brought baby stuff and I'm too scared to look at it or make myself believe it's for my baby because I am so afraid of losing the baby. I would be even more heartbroken after buying all this stuff to lose it with the constant reminders of baby stuff. Is it just me after a miscarriage that feels this way? I know I should feel better through the first trimester but I keep reading horror stories of how people have lost their babies so much further through.


----------



## Loup89

I haven't bought a thing except some maternity jeans because none of my normal ones do up anymore and it was getting rather annoying. Someone I used to work with is a week ahead of me and rushed out to buy baby things the second she had 12 week scan but I just can't. I know my miscarriage was at 7 weeks but it just makes you realise no matter what the chances are you can always still be in the small chance. It upsets me that I still can't relax and enjoy this pregnancy but I think as time goes on I'll feel better about things, hopefully you do too.


----------



## Linnypops

Muma and loup - I know exactly how you feel. Because of spotting this pregnancy, despite great scans, it is difficult to relax. However, I think once we get through these next few weeks and get to the point where we can feel movement it'll all change. Just a few more weeks to go! I think the fact that were now further on also makes it frightening because of much greater bonding, connection and so on. But as every week goes by the chance of an mc drops. X


----------



## nessaw

Am with you. Told my brother yesterday who has twins and he offered me lots of stuff but I wouldn't take it just in case. Maybe after the 12wk I'll begin to feel more secure. I do a bit already having seen them but don't want to jinx it.


----------



## sedgeez

I feel the same. 
I've bought maternity clothes but I couldn't fit in my other clothes due to serious bloat.

I'm probably going to wait until the gender scan until I actually buy anything properly.

Pregnancy after a loss is much harder than I thought it would be. I'll have a few hours of not feeling so sick and I'll worry myself silly that something's wrong. 

I just can't relax. The scans have helped me but after being on forums and support pages, you hear stories of things happening at different times.

I don't think ill ever relax until the baby is here! It's so frustrating! :dohh:


----------



## Linnypops

For self preservation now I am avoiding looking at threads outside of this one and those I was in when ttc. Late losses are so traumatic, it's hard to keep it in perspective that they are also rarer the further along you get.


----------



## sedgeez

I've noticed this week my hips and pelvic area are in reply achey and sore.

If I lay on my sides my hips get real sore. And they ache all the time.

It hurts when I move my legs most of the time.

Is this normal? It's quite sore and annoying more than anything.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im with yall on buying baby stuff my mom bought me a few maternity clothes for christmas but i havent even tried them on. Last time i had bought 2 pairs of pants and when i lost the baby i couldnt even look at them made df throw them in trash. We decided to shop after gender scan at 16 weeks.


----------



## Loup89

Oh nooo :( 12w3d and sickness has come back big time :sick:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww loup im sorry :( hopefully its just a short time of it and you feel better soon


----------



## dairymomma

Sedgeez-Sounds like growing pains and round ligament stretching. I'm having it nightly now and while it's a tad freaky (because to me cramping=miscarriage), it is totally normal. I've been taking warm showers and sometimes sleeping with a pillow between my knees helps too.

As for jinxing it, I'm there with you. I used to frequent the Miscarriage Support forum but it got too scary to be there so I just kept updating the girls on the recurrent miscarriage thread. I ventured back a few times on some of the other threads but it scared me so much, I'm back to staying away. I've been buying a few things but mostly, I just try to forget I'm pregnant for the moment. I am one of the unlucky ones who has had a later loss so I'm not breathing easy until I hit viability. I'm hopeful and happy that everything is going well but you can't shake that last bit of fear off.


----------



## sedgeez

I'll try that with the pillow. 

It isn't so bad right now, but it's so annoying and sore when it's there! 

:dohh:


----------



## celine

How are we dong ladies?
Munchkn excited for your scan, its on Monday right?
Not much going on here thankfully. Ive been tird, nauseas, vomiting spells...its the last week of christmas vacation for my son and hubby and ill be happy to see my daughter start kindergarden two mornings a week next week too!


----------



## dairymomma

I'm not so bad. MS isn't super bad anymore but I've had to cut out almost all sweets. I can handle hot cocoa but not much else. Makes it terrible when my cravings have been for malted milk balls and butterfingers. I'm mostly just tired and getting ALOT of round ligament pain in the evenings. Like constant pain and cramping. Also alot of sciatic nerve pain in my lower back but that's usually only if I'm on my feet alot. DH surprised me this morning and my work schedule has dropped back to less than part-time from the nearly full-time hours I was working. It's nice. We'll see what happens in the next few weeks as my m-i-l hurt her leg and things might change yet again once she's back at work too but I'm content right now. Too bad my good mood about work was demolished by stress when I realized that we are missing two packets of papers we absolutely need for tax season. And we can't just look these things up online like a bank statement or credit card bill. I'm so frustrated right now because I've torn the house apart looking for them and cannot find anything. Bah...


----------



## celine

Dairymomma i hate losing stuff like that! My dh gets so cross and flips out..we have to find some papers today too..urgh...
I booked my 20 week scan Feb 10th, i am tempted to have a gender scan so when i announce on feb 4th i know the gender.
Also ive lost our third set of house keys this pregnancy...


----------



## suffolksarah

Happy new ladies..... Hope 2014 is filled with love, laughter, joy and happiness (and a big bundle of cute-ness, smelly-ness and crying-ness!)xxxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sounds like the perfect 2014


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies. Sorry firstly for being a bit absent recently and secondly for being a Debbie downer on New Year's Eve! 

I've been trying to forget I'm even pregnant the last few days because I'm so terrified of the scan next Monday :( it's not worked and I'm getting more and more worried : ( I think after the scan last Saturday at 9+5 I was so happy and feeling more relaxed and one night I was so excited about the new baby I couldn't sleep! 

Then a few days ago I suddenly Realised everything might NOT be ok and now I can't shake it :( by my 12 week scan last time I'd had no spotting or cramps and no indication things weren't ok other than baby measuring small at 8 wks, which my midwife assured me was normal. 

We went in there nervous but hoping for the best and all they could see on the us was a big blob and this whole nightmare began :( 
I just don't think I'd cope if the same thing happens again, I'm a strong person but the thought of it after this long again and now I've got attached is unbearable.

Sorry to be down but I'm struggling a bit xx


----------



## Munchkin30

And as that was my first post I've just spotted I'm meant to be a lime! I really want to be excited but I'm so scared it could be a massive lie!! X


----------



## sedgeez

Munchkin I'm also worried. I've not got a date for my scan yet but I have to go to the hospital for my booking appt on Sunday. they seem to want to rush me in so I'm hoping I get my scan the end of next week at the latest.

But I'm so scared I'll go and there's something wrong or no hb. I've worried myself silly. I was fine after my private scan, but as times gone on I'm just so worried.

I hope things are fine for you!

And I'm also a lime, 11 weeks today :thumbup:


----------



## Loup89

Munchkin I think thats completely understandable to feel that way but the chance of it all happening again are so small, your scan went fine last week as you said so try your best to enjoy the next few days, you'll look back and wonder why you were so worried :)
and you Sedgeez, I honestly didn't relax or enjoy any of this pregnancy until my 12 week scan and then I almost wished I'd never had the early scans to worry me that the baby was small in the first place. 

Quick question...had sex for the first time in maybe 3 weeks today and after I had some really bad shooting pains down below, they hurt even more when I moved so I lay in bed for 10 mins or so and they went away but is this normal? It's put me off doing it again now.


----------



## sedgeez

I haven't had sex since I found out I was pregnant lol I've been so worried and I didn't want to start spotting and worry myself. So I'm waiting until the 2nd tri until it happens :haha:

So I haven't got any advice but I'm sure it's normal.


----------



## nessaw

My private scan was 10 days ago and have been v positive up til yesterday and now the doubts and worries are creeping back in. 12 week scan is 14th jan. Next week will be busy at work so hoping that will help.


----------



## celine

<3 munchkin (btw im a lemon..and youre a lime hehe) i think what you are feeling is understandable, this is a huge milestone for you, this is your milestone where you had the news od the loss..the big turnaround.
I dont remember how but i busied myseld so much before my scan and the scan was booked at 8:45am so we had to leave the house at 8:15, so i didnt have tme to panick, but i remember my head hitting the pillow the night before and suddenly i couldnt sleep and the thoughts consumed me, it took a long time to fall asleep.

What time is your scan? I have a good feeling in my heart for you, i know you dont want false hope xxxx


----------



## dairymomma

Munchkin-I know exactly how you feel. I'm not sure what it'll do to me if I go in for my next appt on the 16th and get bad news. It's going to be a good thing I'll have DS with me because I won't be able to break down until I get home if that's the case. FX we both get good news at our next scans though and all this worry is for nothing.

So I found out I can get copies of nearly everything that's missing after all. It'll be a nightmare for them to get copies of all the receipts so I said just send me the statement. I can work with that for now. Hoping I find the missing papers but at least I'll have a copy of the statement to use and it should be good enough. It's not quite as precise as the actual receipt because we have codes for certain things so we know if it's a household expense or a business expense, but I think I can puzzle most of it out (or at least fudge it well enough to get by. :haha:). So breathing a big sigh of relief over that.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh and for New Year's Plans? We're going to eat supper at home with the kids, put our kids to bed early (esp since DD has snot coming out of her nose like a leaky spigot, gooped up eyes, a slight cough, and is complaining her ears hurt), and climb into bed early ourselves. New Year's Eve is just another day for us.

Oh and that climbing into bed early won't mean hanky-panky either. I've got a monster of a migraine from dealing with DD and her stuffed up sinuses (thanks to 2 year molars coming in and a very dry house) all day. I'm ready to crash right now.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

I am so frustrated! I went to a friends house today with my family for lunch. She has a newborn and I didn't want to hold it. (not like me at all) I kept avoiding it and almost felt bored. :cry: my husband said I was very quiet and stand offish as he was holding the baby. I said I knew and didn't know why and went and sat in the lounge. On the way home he asked me what was wrong... I said if I knew the answer I wouldn't be feeling like this. I can't get excited about this baby. I think I'm afraid of getting attached to it incase it gets taken away from me, I have had a scan and know everything is okay but the last two days I have felt 'empty'. How do I overcome this?


----------



## Linnypops

I wish we could all get together for tea and chats and hugs, it seems like we're all having these feelings of things being wrong striking at the moment. I was chatting to my sister in law over Christmas as she had a rainbow baby, she said she'd be continually struck with 'mothers intuition' that it had all gone wrong . But each time, it hadn't. I felt really reassured by that, my intuition has been so wrong so often during this pregnancy.

Loup - I haven't had any 'how's yer father' for a week but am also getting lightening strikes up the vagina ... I've had it mildly for weeks on and off, I think it's quite normal x


----------



## Rainbow2103

Hi everyone

New here and due on 10 July with my third child after 2 consecutive MCs xx


----------



## celine

Hi Rainbow and welcome, this too is my third after two consecutive losses xx
Sometmes i feel selfish, to be so greedy and maybe this is a mistake, but then i look at my dd and cannot wait for her to be a big sister <3 
Im also wondering when to tell the kids...this is the first time my son at least will understand whats going on, we have said nothing to him.
We will do a gender scan in about two weeks so thinking of bringing him along...i do feel i need to tell my kids before i tell my parent or facebook.


----------



## Rainbow2103

Thanks for the welcome. I sometimes worry if the 2 MCs after my kids was a sign in someway :shrug:

I've booked a 16 week gender scan too. Had my 12 week scan on Monday. I have a son and a daughter and think number 3 is another girl xx


----------



## dairymomma

Rainbow-welcome! I'm currently baking #3 too but it's after 4 consecutive losses (8 total). PARL isn't easy but having other ladies who have been there to talk to is def a good thing.

I've been having this mother's intuition thing alot lately too. It's like all of a sudden, I can't get excited about this baby. I felt like this even at my last appt when I saw baby and that hb so I think it's just my heart trying to cope with the enormous amount of strain I'd be under otherwise as I approach my final miscarriage milestone. It's the only way I think I can stay sane. Mostly I try to avoid thinking about being pregnant.

I had 3 little 'rubber band snaps' on the lower right side, right above my pubic bone. I've had gas bubbles before but my PARL self is trying to convince myself that those taps were baby moving, not air. I can't even get excited about movement because I was certain I felt baby before with my 14 week loss so I know now that movement doesn't mean things are okay.


----------



## Rainbow2103

dairymomma said:


> Rainbow-welcome! I'm currently baking #3 too but it's after 4 consecutive losses (8 total). PARL isn't easy but having other ladies who have been there to talk to is def a good thing.
> 
> I've been having this mother's intuition thing alot lately too. It's like all of a sudden, I can't get excited about this baby. I felt like this even at my last appt when I saw baby and that hb so I think it's just my heart trying to cope with the enormous amount of strain I'd be under otherwise as I approach my final miscarriage milestone. It's the only way I think I can stay sane. Mostly I try to avoid thinking about being pregnant.
> 
> I had 3 little 'rubber band snaps' on the lower right side, right above my pubic bone. I've had gas bubbles before but my PARL self is trying to convince myself that those taps were baby moving, not air. I can't even get excited about movement because I was certain I felt baby before with my 14 week loss so I know now that movement doesn't mean things are okay.

Sorry you've had so many losses and a second tri loss too. I know what you mean about not getting excited. I've sort of detached myself from my pregnancy even though I've had 3 scans (one reassurance, one cos I had a HUGE bleed and most recently my 12 week). I had a MMC after previously seeing baby with heart beat which is of course rare. Ironically that was the only one of my pregnancies I didn't bleed with :shrug: xx


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymomma- i guess we just have to have faith that lightening doesn't normally strike twice, that the odds are usually in a babies favour despite what history seems to be pointing towards. Every pregnancy is different. But self protection is natural. Though, I spoke to my old counsellor once early in the pregnancy, it turned out she councils couples going through ART , and she said that protecting yourself emotionally doesn't make any difference to your grief in the end, it's just that you never got the nice part to begin with......I can see what she means, so trying to visualise a nicer future and get excited.


----------



## celine

I do nderstand not wanting to be attatched, in fact i saw my ticker today and i gasped, am i really 14 weeks? I still think im 8 weeks.
Im milkng it for what its worth with the mw, usually id have had to wait a month between appointments where they just check the hb, ive asked for one inbetween so will go in a week again to hear hb <3 just to reassure me, then i have an appointment the week after that id like a gender scan, then the week after that another mw appojtment, and if i dont feel the baby (might be anterior placenta) i may ask again for fortnightly appointments.


----------



## Loup89

Hi Rainbow, Welcome! You're due 1 day after me :)

I'm now just over 13 weeks and I feel horrible, still being sick too. I hope it doesn't last all the way through.
If I had it my way I wouldn't buy a single baby item until he/she is here but I know that's a little bit silly so I've agreed to go for it and start looking on Saturday :wacko:

Linny - that's some pretty good advise, why is it we all find it so hard to follow though.


----------



## Rainbow2103

Loup89 said:


> Hi Rainbow, Welcome! You're due 1 day after me :)
> 
> I'm now just over 13 weeks and I feel horrible, still being sick too. I hope it doesn't last all the way through.
> If I had it my way I wouldn't buy a single baby item until he/she is here but I know that's a little bit silly so I've agreed to go for it and start looking on Saturday :wacko:
> 
> Linny - that's some pretty good advise, why is it we all find it so hard to follow though.

Thanks for the welcome.

It's neat we are due around the same day but I'm hoping I don't get to due date though cos if I go over I can't have another vbac. I had DD at 39+1 and DS at 39+4 so hoping for another 39 weeker xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome Rainbow. And it's no wonder you're protecting yourself. Interesting what you counsellor said Linny. I'm sure it's true!! Also Linny thanks for the bit about your SIL. I can't help thinking i'm getting 'mothers intuition' because i'm being so paranoid but it's probably baloney. I hope. 
Celine my scan isn't til 3.10 so i've got way too long to wait. DD isn't in nursery so i'll try and go somewhere nice before so i don't spend the day totally freaking out. So many congrats on 14 weeks. You're definitely second tri now. yay!!

xxx


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

So after feeling disconnected from this baby I decided to go and see the midwife to get the baby's heart beat checked on the Doppler. Thank god everything was okay. But even though I want this baby why do past miscarriages always make you think the worst even past the first trimester. I'm grumpy, irritable and just damn frustrated. I can't connect to anyone else's baby and really find it hard when people talk about my pregnancy. I look at myself like I'm not even pregnant, I have hardly any bump, sickness has gone except a bit of nausea and tiredness. What is wrong with me?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nothing is wrong with you im becoming exactly the same as you lately have no.idea what is going on


----------



## Rainbow2103

Sounds like we all feel the same way.

My MS has come back but tiredness has almost gone. I have no bump just look fatter. I was showing at about 9 weeks with DS although he was close to DD xx


----------



## dairymomma

I'm trying to think happy thoughts but it's hard. Most days I'm not even feeling pregnant anymore other than being tired and my bbs are slightly more sensitive and sore these days. My belly isn't sprouting, my morning sickness is pretty much gone, what little movement I may or may not be feeling is most likely just gas, and even my round ligament pain is gone. I know logically at this point I should be feeling like this but it's hard not to think the worst when you are not only PARL but the last time you got to this point, the baby died 2 weeks later. But I really am trying to be at least slightly optimistic. Today I am pregnant and there isn't anything truly saying otherwise so I'll go with that.

In other news, attempting to potty train DD and while she's figured out the poo part, she's leaving hidden puddles all over the house. Talk about annoying. Then I was hoping to stay home all this week to keep up on housework and not interrupt DD potty training business but DH sent me to town 3 times including this afternoon! To top things off, the check engine light came on in our main vehicle...Bah... And now I just found out the weather is going to be SUPER DUPER cold this weekend (our HIGH on one day will be NEGATIVE TWENTY-NINE. No that is not a typo.). One word. BRRRRR


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow dairy mama that is cold!! Hope dd starts peeing in potty very soon for you and stay warm!!


----------



## dairymomma

DD is being as stubborn as her daddy. (Of course it's from his side._ MY_ side of the family isn't stubborn at all....:haha:) She's going poo on the potty with regularity that slightly backed up me is envying. However she's not getting the weeing part so I'm cleaning up puddles all.day.long. Honestly, she starts peeing and just sits there watching it dribbling out! Then gets all proud because she peed. *sigh* Although I suppose piddle puddles are easier (and frankly more sanitary) to clean up than poo piles...

On a slightly funny note though, she's telling me so sweetly and cutely whenever she poos, "Mommy, I poop-ahhed!" :haha:


----------



## Loup89

I've just had my combined screening test results back and it's 1 in 789 chance of down syndrome. The letter says its below the level at which they would recommend further testing but to me it doesn't seem that low, am I just being silly? 
One of my friends had a 1 in 15,000 chance which is all that's making me slightly concerned. I'm not even 25 yet so just a little surprised I guess.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dairymama that is pretty cute lol i know cleaning the pee up isnt fun but i agree think its better than the poo im sure she will get it soon 

Loup im sure no matter what the numbers would be we would be nervous im sure your baby will be perfect and healthy if they say its a normal im sure there right


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - hm, I didnt get a number, just 'low risk'. It sounds like pretty good odds though? age is just one factor I think, did you get combined bloods and NT scan?


----------



## Linnypops

Doh, sorry you said it was the combined test


----------



## Munchkin30

Im sure it's fine loup. We've all got a 'chance' and I think that sounds low, although I think with my dd it was 1 in 10,000. If you're still concerned, try and have a chat with your gp xx

I've got my 12 wk scan tomorrow and I was really freaking out but tried my Doppler again this morning and heard a lovely strong heartbeat, easy to find too. I think lo knew I needed it today! Still worried but feeling much calmer! Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Yay munchkin!


----------



## dairymomma

Anyone else feel movement around 13 weeks? I'm almost certain I've felt baby 4 times now. It's a very small gentle snapping sensation and it's always just off center on the right side, little bit above the pubic bone. I know baby is there because of all the u/s I've had so it's in the right place. I'm just really hoping this is baby saying Hi Mom. It makes me smile and my optimism shoots up every time I feel it. Even the kids notice because I'm suddenly happier and singing and dancing around the house. It's also a good sign to me because I didn't feel baby move with my 2nd tri loss. (I firmly believe the hematoma caused the blood supply to the placenta to be interrupted so baby wasn't as active.) It's also making me less crabby and less crabby mommy means less frustration when DD piddles on the floor yet again. As she just did. :dohh:


----------



## wannanewbaby

There was a thread where women were talking about movement earlier in preg but they say that usually happens if its your second.or.more cause you know what to look for. So def could be im sure its a awesome feeling!!


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymomma- that's awesome! I was searching about to see if any ladies felt lo early and they do if theyve had kids previously! So bet you that's it.x


----------



## Munchkin30

I def felt my dd flutters before 12 weeks and I'm pretty sure I've felt v faint movements here too . Def possible xx


----------



## dairymomma

This will be my third and I know I felt DS at 14 weeks and DD I was certain at 13 weeks. If I am feeling bubba, this would be the earliest. Part of me feels like I'm grasping at straws but most of me feels pretty positive again.


----------



## celine

At my 12 week she said i may have an anterior placenta (had it with my son) so ive not felt obvious movement but dyng to feel something!


----------



## Loup89

Thanks, I'm going to ask my midwife on 15th but I'm not too worried it makes no difference as to how loved this baby is and will be.

Im almost 14 weeks and was sure I felt a fluttering a few days ago, I would have thought it was nothing but it was just after using my Doppler and in the same place I found the heartbeat, it's the same place everytime now I can find it in literally seconds. I'm not sure if it was baby or not but I can't wait to feel proper kicks. When did you all feel kicks with first baby?


----------



## Loup89

Oh and best of luck today munchkin! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Well here's the little weeble! Scan went brill, baby was waving its arms and legs and measured 4 days ahead! So I'm now due 17th July. Sedgeez can u change me on the front page please!! X


----------



## celine

<3 they just start looking like wee babies at the 12 week scan <3 how was it munchkin?


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats munchkin!


----------



## dairymomma

Munchkin-:happydance: 

It's been a good day. DD has made it all day with no accidents (knock on wood), I got the inside scoop on a sisters weekend coming up in a few months, and suddenly it hit me that I didn't need to worry about stopping my progesterone anymore. (That's been weighing on my mind ALOT lately.) Best of all, I realized I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow! Yay! 1st trimester, buh-bye! 2nd tri here I come!


----------



## wannanewbaby

What a great day dairymama :) 

Congrats munchkin :)


----------



## suffolksarah

Fab news all round!

I hit 12 weeks yesterday, and still havent had a scan! Its due next Monday. 13 weeks without a scan is def hard!! but thank goodness for my doppler, as still haven't had any slight nausea or hardly any symptoms!


----------



## celine

Hi ladies ive been very sneaky and made aure ill hear the hb at least once a week! Mw appointment for hb on thurs, monday Gender Scan! Then the week after another mw appointment, then one week no appointments (yet) and week after that twenty week scan.

Been vomiting alot the last day, was not fun but i refuse to complain! Then this morning in my Bible devotional i read about being thankful and praising God in all circumstances so i will do just that, no whining about vomiting, im grateful <3


----------



## Loup89

Congrats Munchkin :)

Celine - I can't believe you're having your gender scan already, it's going so quick!

Yesterday I finally found some energy and sorted some stuff at home I've been meaning to do for a while now.

Just wondering as I've got my second midwife appointment coming up...what exactly do they do? Is there any point in my husband coming? He said he may have to work so I don't want to drag him away if not much point.


----------



## celine

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - I was wondering the same tbh, I don't think much will happen for me because bloods came back fine and risk was low from the NT...maybe they'll do a blood pressure check and it's a time to ask any questions?

RE: births - what are you all thinking for your plan? I was thinking initially - go to hospital, do whatever they tell me to. But my friend lent me a book by Ina May (Quite a famous midwife apparently?) about natural child birth and I read most of it last night, was really inspiring to me as it made birth seem less scary, so am wondering about home birth or similar....Anyone else care to share their plans/approach?


----------



## Linnypops

Here's a great TED talk by the same midwife...https://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/Reducing-fear-of-birth-in-U-S-c;search:tag:"TEDxSacramento"


----------



## celine

Is that book any good? I firstly wanted a natural bome birth but after the mmc hubby is afraid ill bleed go death so insaid fine ill go to hospital, mt
Y other two are hospital births with dd i had no pain relief as she was too fast and it was alright...


----------



## Linnypops

Celine - I really liked it (https://www.amazon.com/Ina-Mays-Guide-Childbirth-Gaskin/dp/0553381156)...it's quite hippyish but it was also really positive.

After a chat with DF later this morning he thinks hospital but primarily because he's not sure i'll be ok without lots of reassurance and help on hand....he has a point. Still like the idea of home though. Nice bump by the way! x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Great bump pic :) 

As for birth plan dont really have one probaly just normal hospital birth im to much of a whimp fpr home birth pr anything but power to yall who do decide to do that bet it will be a amazing experience


----------



## sedgeez

I want a water birth at the hospital. I don't think I could do a home birth! I'd be so worried.


----------



## Loup89

I think I want just a standard hospital birth, I think I would panic with a home birth seeing as I have no real idea of what to expect and whats normal. 

Linny - I've had a look about online and seems you're right, just blood pressure, weighing and maybe hear heartbeat but I'm not too worried if he misses that because we both get to hear whenever we want at home :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Great bump celine, I'm jealous!! I sorted all my maternity clothes today, probably a bit premature but who cares!?! I'm starting to get excited about the pregnancy and I think I've got a teeny bit more energy! Told ohs parents last night. They were really happy but cautious and ohs sister had 7 miscarriages before her son so they talked about how stressful the pregnancy was for her. Not that positive! 

Re midwife appointment I had one at 16 weeks last time and she listened to the heartbeat, checked pee and blood pressure. This time I'm seeing the consultant at 16 weeks instead because of my 3rd degree year and dd's low birth weight :( 

Re birth plans. I'm so happy to be talking about this! I wanted to have a birth in my midwife unit last time but I was too overdue and had to go to hospital. I was glad in the end as the birth was quite bad and I nearly ended up with an emergency csection so if definitely have been blue lighted from the midwife centre. I had gas and air and pethadine and an epidural afterwards to sew everything up. It's enough to put me off an epidural next time ! This time the midwife unit isn't an option but the hospital now has a birthing pool! I'm praying for that and gas and air, pethadine if necessary. Although I'm sure the consultant will try and change my plans! Also I'm Worried the pool won't be free when I want it . Or I'll be induced because baby's too small again or I'm too overdue. But ideally it'll be a waterbirth! X


----------



## celine

Munchkin what was ur dds birth weight? Ds was quite small but came bang on due date (i dont know the uk equivilant but he was 2,8kg which i think is 6lbs?) and dd arrived the day before edd weighing half a kilo more at 3,43kg! 

Im scared of the birth but knowing i pushed out dd with no drugs, ds i had pethadine as they gave me stuff to get contractions going bcos my waters broke with meconium in them. 
With dd i was shocked when the mw arrived at mine and started checking me and i remember thinking wtf is she doing in there cos her hand kept going going...she looked at me and said i was 8cm and could deliver in an hour if she broke my waters, i panicked and said i wanted to go to the hospital for drugs but of course by the time i got there it was far too late.
So i know my body can do it, but i think the security of having the baby in a hospital environment is a good idea.


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow! It must have been a shock her being born so quickly! I was soo ready for dd when she was born and I'd been having contractions for about 28 hours on and off! She was 6lb 9 but because she was 14 days overdue she was only on the 2nd centile which is sga (small for gestational age) I've only just found out and I'm sure the next one will be fine but they expected dd to be a lot bigger and my last scan was 20 weeks. She was fine but I know the risks of smaller babies in the womb so I'll be kicking off until they let me have some later growth scans in case it was a problem with the placenta or something and it happens again. X


----------



## celine

Wow munchkin! 28 hours of contractions? I have been so lucky really, with ds waters broke at 23:45 day before edd, he was born 6:50am! Dd ibfelt the contractions but wasnt sure...took paracetomol at 9pm and went to bed...an hour later i knew it was labour mw arrived 1:30am hispital by 2am and born at 4:43 am <3

In fact im rather scared how fast it could go?


----------



## sedgeez

Ok so Im pretty sure I just heard babys heartbeat on the Doppler. 
I thought Id have a go, didnt expect to hear anything because if my tilted uterus. But me and OH both heard it a few times. 

We tried to record it but little bean kept moving, so it was difficult. Going off YouTube videos and what it sounds like Id definitely say its baby. I heard my hb and the placenta and stuff and this was way different. 
It fluctuated between 135-147.&#8232;The longest I heard it was at 147, the others were there and gone pretty quick.

It was hard to do and I dont think my uterus has fully tilted forward yet.
Im going to keep trying when OH comes back to see if we can get it long enough to record it, but Im so happy just knowing I heard it!
I feel so reassured right now its overwhelming. :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin30

sedgeez said:


> Ok so Im pretty sure I just heard babys heartbeat on the Doppler.
> I thought Id have a go, didnt expect to hear anything because if my tilted uterus. But me and OH both heard it a few times.
> 
> We tried to record it but little bean kept moving, so it was difficult. Going off YouTube videos and what it sounds like Id definitely say its baby. I heard my hb and the placenta and stuff and this was way different.
> It fluctuated between 135-147.&#8232;The longest I heard it was at 147, the others were there and gone pretty quick.
> 
> It was hard to do and I dont think my uterus has fully tilted forward yet.
> Im going to keep trying when OH comes back to see if we can get it long enough to record it, but Im so happy just knowing I heard it!
> I feel so reassured right now its overwhelming. :happydance:

Brilliant news that's fantastic. How reassuring!


----------



## Munchkin30

Actusllg it was more like 37 I think . They started 2am and dd was born 3pm 2 days later . Ridiculous!

I've just found out I've got a really life bump Buddy! One of my NCT buddies who also had a little girl is 12 weeks on Friday! She's so lovely I'm dead happy, especcially after I was bump buddies with another ncter last time but it didn't work out :(


----------



## celine

Yeay on bump buddies :) did you tell her? Have u told anyone after the scan on monday? Im finding it hard to keep itmunder wraps cos i only have on baggy black shirt


----------



## moltal213

I want a water birth but highly doubt my insurance will cover it n I really don't want to be butt naked its just not comfortable I want to b comfortable .. Either way no c section unless really needed ..


----------



## dairymomma

RE: birth plans-I'm all for natural births but I can't bring myself to do a home birth. 2 of my sis-in-laws have had home births and 1 has done birthing center births and they rave about them. But I'm just a little too scared. We live out in the sticks with the nearest hospital 25 miles away and the nearest ambulance would be coming from almost an hour away (if not more). DH is a first responder so he knows first aid but if anything went wrong, it'd be more than he could handle. So I'm planning on going to the hospital but I'm shooting for a birth without drugs. Though that's mostly because I can't stand the thought of them jabbing a needle THAT big into my back...I *hate* needles...Several family members on my side react to narcotic and IV pain meds and it looks like I am one of them so no drugs at all if I can help it. The other big reason I'm going to the hospital is I can't turn down a 3 day hospital stay where I get to watch TV, read, eat, sleep, and get waited on with the only one demanding my attention is baby. :haha: I'm kinda sad that I'm not delivering at my old hospital this time though. They had the BEST brownies...2 1/2 inches thick of ooey gooey chewy dark chocolate brownies with caramel and fudge drizzled on top...Yum...Not sure how this new place's brownies will measure up. :haha:

RE: bump buddies-It always ends up that someone from church ends up due around the same time as me too but so far, I haven't heard any announcements. I know a s-i-l is due end of May and 2 of DH's cousins are expecting but they all live several hours/states away so it's unlikely I can call one of them bump buddy. I have an s-i-l who might be pg but has had signs of m/c too so not sure what's going on there. She's going in for a dr appt soon to see what's up. I'm hoping she's pg because she's be about 4 weeks behind me.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I've told a couple of people already, I went to see my previous 'bump buddy' and her newborn son, she found out a month ago when she was asking how ttc was going so I told her. Then today I was chatting to her and she said 'have you told x yet?' And I said I'd not got round to it and she said 'I think you should' so I sort of guessed and told x later tonight and she told me too, she's got her scan on Friday. I really need to tell me sis now but I was hoping to wait til her dd was out of hospital but too many other people know now :(


----------



## moltal213

Dairy luckily they do water births in hospitals now its a joke here how long abulance take I have a hospital 2 minutes away n it wud take two hours for them to come .. So easier to drive lol as for epidural I'm tellin mysef I really don't want one due to bak complications which my mom was 1 of the ones too suffer so I really am goin to try not have 1 !!


----------



## dairymomma

I think they have jacuzzi tubs in the delivery rooms at my new hospital but I'm not sure. I've thought about trying a water birth but I like moving around too much. I used the birthing ball, walking, and DH doing counter pressure on my back with both my kids and that seemed to work okay for the first 18 hours of my labors. But once transition hits, my cramps move from my lower belly and back into the tops/sides of my thighs. Feels like the WORST charlie horse you've ever had multiplied by ten. The thing is, once I get to that point, I progress SO fast, I'm usually pushing within the hour so it's kind of like why get an epidural for that little bit of painful time?


----------



## dairymomma

Moltal-I saw a birthing video with a water birth and the woman was wearing a tank top in the tub. Could you possibly wear something (a t-shirt perhaps) on top? Would that be enough covering for you to be comfortable? Personally, I wish my dr would let me wear something other than those awful hospital gowns. I'd feel so much more comfortable in one of my big oversized t-shirts than in a drafy hospital gown that flaps open with every movement.


----------



## Loup89

Labour is such a scary thought! I've never experienced it but I think why I'm so worried is because of my miscarriage. The night we lost our baby I had no pain on going to bed but woke at 2am with awful pains that just got worse and worse I took whatever painkillers I had but threw them straight back up, I tried to call my husband from the other room but literally nothing came out then all I know is I collapsed on the bathroom floor. The next thing I remember is trying to get to the car to go to hospital and I couldn't see or hear anything I had no idea what was going on around me, I just screamed and cried the whole way, I remember thinking if I just threw myself out the car then all the pain would stop (sounds dramatic but I also knew I'd just lost my baby) 
As soon as I'd passed my baby the pain just disappeared and I didn't have any cramping whatsoever after.

This experience makes me terrified of labour, I hear of others having miscarriages at 7 weeks and say it was just bad cramping! I have endometriosis so I think I have some idea of what pain is but I still sometimes wonder if I just didn't cope with it very well.


----------



## wannanewbaby

My loss was also at 7 weeks and i agree it was extremely painful for me i was in fetal postion with heating pads and anything i could find i thought wpuld help i was in tears it was horrible. And after i passed baby i bled for 30 days i noticed most women didnt bleed that long not sure why i did.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry for your awful experiences ladies. My mc was a medically managed one, so I had tablets to induce. Mentally it was horrific but physically the pain wasn't bad. The odd mild cramp but the hospital gave me painkillers. I didn't feel I needed them but took them to numb myself. I'd say labour hurts like absolute hell but you're so ready for it and it's so positive it feels ok. Your body seems to know what to do and there are happy hormones rushing round your body too. With a mc the pain would be massively intensified by how 'wrong' it all feels x


----------



## sedgeez

The pain for my mc was bad but it was worse the day after.

I had a mmc so I found out at 10 weeks that the baby passed at around 6 weeks. I passed the baby naturally when I should of been 12 weeks. I'd had slight bleeding and cramping those weeks but the day I passed the baby was bad.

But then I started bleeding the next day really bad and getting worse cramps than when I was miscarrying. Then I started going really lightheaded. The pain got totally unbearable that I collapsed on the bathroom floor. I was losing a lot of blood too. I got rushed to hospital and put on a drip.

They said I had pregnancy tissue stuck in my cervix and I was going into shock. They said if I had left it any longer I could of died :nope:

It was horrific. After they removed it I still had slight cramping and bleeding but it was a big relief.

I'm terrified of birth now if it's anything like that pain :dohh:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Munchkin i feel you are right that the positive moment of bringing my child into the world will over shadow all the nervousness and pain of labor. A mc is such a negative and horrific experience that im sure it only magnifies the pain. Im just so ready for my baby to be here :)


----------



## Linnypops

God I'm sorry to hear such traumatic miscarriage experiences. Mine was painful when I passed the majority over the course of a day but nothing more than that. I think munchkin is right though, that pain feels so wrong. There's nothing at the end of it but grief. I reckon I could handle a fairly high level of pain if I knew it was 'ok' and 'safe'. It's just, I have no idea what that is?? And am really hoping the mw can reassure on that level!


----------



## dairymomma

My natural miscarriages were worse than actual labor in my opinion. I think part of it is due to the fact that by 9 months, your body has prepared so much for that time and you are so darn uncomfortable you're ready to pop that baby out any time. The other big difference is with my miscarriages, my cramps steadily increased in intensity until I passed the baby, usually a few hours, so the intensity went up FAST. With my regular labors, I started cramping at 6am but didn't deliver until 1am the next day. And really, the cramps are different. They aren't quite so sharp and hard (and continuous) as my miscarriage cramps were. They were more wave-like and fluid, and slowly built in intensity. I've had to take painkillers for my m/c but not for my labors. (Does that make sense?) I was terrified of labor after having 3 m/c in a row before DS was born but it honestly was such a different experience. The biggest thing is knowing that this time, it'll end with a squirmy wriggly baby in your arms. So hang on to that thought and take it from someone who has been there, done that. Labor isn't so scary and when it's over, you'll have your baby.


----------



## celine

Because in the netherlands things are not very medical regarding birth, i worr a luminous pink shirt for my first birth with sequins that spell out the word "candy" hehe, its stretched as hell so a good preg pj, so i wore it for my second birth and ive kept it for this i guess.


----------



## moltal213

I think that's an idea I can't understand why doctors won't just let us wear wat we feel comfortable in as for another weird question I heard its good to eat n drink durin labour how on earth lol? Sorry for all the bad experiences wow scary ..


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymomma - that is really reassuring to know. I did wonder if having an mc would prepare a person for the pain of labour, but figured it wouldn't even come close. 

RE: clothes and food - I think we can wear what we like - and i'm going to ask if i can eat and drink - my hope is to stay at home until i absolutely have to go in...and try not to end up in celine's situation where baby is trying to come out in the car! :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Had my 12 weeks apt today got to hear heartbeat was in 150s it was a amazing sound!! But they told me i had a bacterial infection they said not a std that its something alot of preg women get due to the acid changes down there. They gave me a prescription to start taking sunday. Said got ro treat it cause it can cause preterm labor. Hope its ok makes me feel nasty


----------



## Loup89

Thanks ladies, you've made me feel a lot better. I just can't wait to have my little baby here no matter what I have to go through to make it happen.

wannanewbaby - Glad you got to hear heartbeat, don't worry too much about the infection just be glad they found out now and it's being treated. How did they find this out? Was anything wrong or they just do tests anyway?


----------



## wannanewbaby

At my 8 week appt they did pap smear and bloods so i guess thats how they found out. Pretty sureits that bacterial vagenosis (sp?) Ive been reading online seems very common so feel better


----------



## Loup89

About a month after my miscarriage I had some pelvic pain so I went to my doctor and they did swabs etc turns out the pain was probably just my endo but they also told me I had BV asked me about the symptoms of it and I didn't have any so they didn't give me anything for it and said it's not a problem, I didnt think much of it at the time. Hmm wonder if I should mention to midwife on Wednesday can't do any harm to say something I suppose.


----------



## dairymomma

RE:eating while in labor-I didn't eat much while in labor. Didn't feel all that hungry and with DS, I puked once I hit transition so I was glad I hadn't eaten anything. At my hospital they only allow you clear liquids so I did have some Sprite and apple juice with both kids. It helped give me a little burst of energy just as things started to pick up. But as for solid foods, blech...Nothing sounded good, what little I tried to eat before I went to the hospital didn't taste good, and I didn't want to puke so I avoided eating until after I delivered. But let me tell you. Once I popped that baby out, nursed for a while and they got me cleaned up, I was RAVENOUS and anything, absolutely anything, tasted amazing! I had a bowl of fruit after DD that tasted like ambrosia from the gods. :haha: 

So excited! Going on a weekend vacay with DH (just us!) in 2 weeks. :happydance: It's just a quick 1 or 2 night getaway (not sure yet) a few hours away and it's a working vacation since we're taking off for a farming conference but still. It's 2 days (possibly one more) with no kids, no worries, and maybe even a little date night while we're there. Wish we could go to a bigger conference next month too but it overlaps with my sister's weekend and I'm not missing that so I'll take this one instead. Also wish we could take an extra day for sure but my m-i-l broke her leg (not major, just micro-breaks along the end of a ligament or tendon) so she's on crutches and not working atm. DH and I (mostly DH) have been picking up the slack while she's laid up so we can't be gone too long. Still glad we get even a quick trip though. It'll be a nice little mid-winter break.


----------



## Munchkin30

Dairymomma I've never eaten so much in my life! I stated in hospital 3 nights and the food is notoriously bad but I was eating everything and more!! I did eat bits during labour, mainly mini mars bars cereal bars and glucose tablets. I drank loDs of water and fruit juice too x


----------



## moltal213

Lol to wanting food after giving birth its so good to communicate with women who have been through it just makes me feel so much better we doom as much vacations now as possible u must enjoy dairy sorry about ur mil sounds painful ow .. I hate infections especially bladder 1s as I get them often runs in the family sigh !! Cranberry juice has been my best friend n so far so good ..


----------



## Sofaqueen77

14 weeks today! Finally!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats sofaqueen :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay! I've wanted to be a lemon for like forever!! X


----------



## celine

Ok i think i felt baby last night! Small wee movements in my belly...i was half asleep so not surif it was more gas though


----------



## wannanewbaby

I bet it was baby celine!! Thats amazing congrats!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay! Amazing news x I seriously can't wait to get some quality kicks. Been dreaming about it and everything! By the way. where's your fruit gone?? Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Wah, excellent news on feeling first movement! I can't wait either....have tried lying super still. There's sometimes odd little twinges but no idea if movement or just uterus stretching.


----------



## Munchkin30

Linny I find I feel what I think are little movements when I sit with my knees up to my chest. I sit like that watching telly ok the evenings and that's when I feel it xx


----------



## celine

This ticker says pear...but yours would say im a lemon?


----------



## Linnypops

munchkin - i'm trying it right now! Thanks love! x

Celine - I'm frightened by the melon!


----------



## Linnypops

Also, is it just me or does a sweet potatoe seem more substantial than a banana?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Linnypops i def agree lol


----------



## celine

Linnypops said:


> Also, is it just me or does a sweet potatoe seem more substantial than a banana?

Well a sweet potato has more erm "chub" than a banana hehe


----------



## Loup89

ahh that's lovely, I can't wait to feel movement. I can hear bubs kicking the probe when I'm listening to his/her heartbeat though, anybody else had this?


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - yep! Great huh! Didn't realise it or pay much attention till recently x


----------



## suffolksarah

Well its my first scan tomorrow!!! At 13 weeks, scared, nervous and excited all in one!! 
Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay good luck Suffolk Sarah. You'll be brilliant. Keep us posted!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well AFM it's now official. My rainbow is on Facebook. I announced it by saying our January baby would've been due in 10 days, sadly wasn't meant to be but over the moon to be able to introduce our summer baby xx that sort of thing! I just couldn't ignore my angel xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suffolksarah cant wait to hear avout scan im sure it will be perfect.

Munchkin congrats on annoumcement im sure everyome will be super happy for you


----------



## celine

Thinking of you suffolksarah! Im having my gender scan today eeek! Kow its silly but i have wierd pains sometimes and part of me is worried we will go there and find a dead baby..


----------



## Munchkin30

It'll be fab celine (metaphorical shake of shoulders) take a deep breath and wait to see your gorgeous gender specific babba xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck at the scans ladies! Not that I think you need it! 

Munchkin- that's a lovely way to announce. I'm happy you talked about your angel, they shouldn't be forgotten /taboo subject. If we were all more open about it it might make things much easier for us all. Bet everyone is overjoyed for you x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ohhh celine i cant wait to hear what your having!!


----------



## celine

Suffolksarah how did it go?

Im so so thrilled to be having another....girl! My dd is running around in a tutu right now and im on cloud 9 thinking pink and matching tutus etc <3

Of course i was releived to see the hb first and foremost and that baby measured bang on dates for the third scan ive had so thats a relief.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sedgeez

How exciting! Congrats on the little baby girl :hugs:

I can't wait to find out the gender. I have my NT scan on Wednesday which I'm so nervous for. I'll be booking a private gender scan as soon as I'm 16 weeks. I'm hoping they'll put me forward a bit at my scan on wed so I can find out sooner lol they put me back 4 days at my first scan.

I've been using my Doppler a lot and yesterday found baby straight away! :thumbup: which is really making me feel relaxed. Just knowing baby is still there.

My sickness is still there, I'm still on the tablets and I haven't been sick since, but I still feel crappy some days, including today lol

Other than that and being tired I don't have many other symptoms. My boobs aren't really sore, my nipples are tender though. I'm achey and feel abdominal achey ness but I'm presuming that's just bubs growing.

I can't wait to see my little bean again, and I can't believe I'm in my second tri this week. It's gone so fast!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg celine!! Congrats thats amazing i got my gender scan scheduled for feb 8th and i cant wait!!


----------



## celine

Its gone slow for me i think, but in retrospect cos i keep thinking im less weeks than i am, i was on a bump thread admiring some bumps and i was like wow thats a 14w bump no wonder its so huge, maybe ill be like at at 14w oh wait erm im 15 weeks wth!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know what you mean my sil asked how many weeks i was other day day and i said 10 then realized uhh im 12 duh!! Im not realizing how fast it really is going.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm forgetting how far along I am too. But then it's like oh yeah, I'm almost 14 weeks now...

Feeling terrible. Pukey sick, headachey, crabbier than all get out, and not sleeping very well so SUPER tired all.the.dang.time. My neck and shoulders are SO stiff and tight with tension. I know my appt on Thursday is wearing on me but I'm also convinced something is out of place in my neck. The only time I get migraine-grade headaches that don't go away with a good night's sleep is when I'm out of alignment. Thankfully, I got in an appt with my chiropractor this evening so FX he can fix me. I'm running on fumes right now and it's only making my anxiety worse. I'm feeling baby 2-3 times a day now (or at least what I'm hoping is baby) but I'm desperate for the days to fly by. I just need to SEE bubs and know things are okay. It's so easy to let fear take over when your sanity has gone on strike until you can grab some quality ZZzzzs, right?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Aww dairy im sorry your feeling so terrible hope your doc can fix your neck. And thats awesome your feeling baby so much im sure all is perfect and you will see at your next scan we all got take home babies this time :)


----------



## dairymomma

Whew!

The chiro's office just called and they can get me in an hour from now instead of 3 hours from now. Now just to get the energy up to get myself ready to go...


----------



## pumpkin007

Rainbow baby due end of july, had a 10 week scan last week and everything looked good, still cautious after 4 miscarriages, however this is the furthest I have got :). I get to have another scan next week just for reassurance, they have been very good with me.


----------



## Linnypops

Pumpkin - brilliant news! Welcome! X


----------



## moltal213

I didn't know u cud go to a Lori while pregnant just knew it was good for babies to prevent colic hope the appt helps dairy !!


----------



## suffolksarah

Congratulation celine :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well we had our 13 week scan yesterday, and all is good :cloud9: nice hb and been bumped up 6 days so today i am now 14 weeks!!! 

baby wasnt playing ball and it took them ages to get the NT measurement, which was 1.2 so v happy with that, had my bloods test aswell, so just have to wait on overall Downs results. 

Also my tenant finally moved out of my flat yesterday after i served her eviction notice in october as she wasnt paying me! I was going to have to start court proceedeing this week (costing me loads, and her being sentanced to paying me £10 a month foe over the next 10 years) Not what i needed, As am broke myself at the moment and hoping to give up work when baby comes!

So all in all a good day yesterday!! xx


----------



## suffolksarah

P.s due date now 15th July if anyone wants to update the front cover. xx


----------



## ferozi12

I think i felt movement yesterday! I'm 15+5 today and yesterday I realised that the "gas spasms" I've been feeling are getting stronger. I tapped my belly and my "gas" tapped back! It didn't feel like butterflies or popcorn or anything else people have described. It just felt like little spasms and taps. I was on cloud 9 all day yesterday, but today it's totally disappeared :( Hoping to feel something again soon!
Also, my doctor wouldn't write a prescription for a gender scan (we can't get one where I live w/o an Rx) until 20 weeks, so our bean will remain an "it" for a while longer.


----------



## Linnypops

I'm wondering - ladies in the USA - is it the case that you don't have independant ultrasound places that you can just turn up to and pay $50 or something and get a scan? We have them in the UK and it's useful if you don't want to wait till 20 weeks for gender scan or want to check in if you don't feel right but seems like that's not how it works there??


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im in states and im going to independent place for a gender scan at 16 weeks its $100 its scheduled for feb 8 im soooo ready


----------



## Rainbow2103

I have a gender scan booked for 25 Jan but worried in case they get it wrong lol! Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Whenever I've called the doctor with fears, he's either gotten me to his office asap where we've seen baby on his old u/s machine or else he's gotten me for an ultrasound within 2-3 days. This time I did have to wait almost a week before they could get me in for my first scan but it was only because my hCG wasn't high enough to see baby when my spotting started and they wanted to make sure it had time to rise enough. In the end it was good they did wait because I was only 6+1 when I went in and any earlier, we wouldn't have seen a thing.

In other news, the chiro fixed me right up and I slept like a baby last night. I'm still really tight in my right shoulder but I had a bone out pretty bad so it's going to take a day or two for the muscle soreness to go totally away. Feels SO good to be able to sleep and not have a headache. Amazing what a good night's sleep can do for one's anxiety and disposition. Now my only worry is how I'm going to get my house ready before DS and DH's b-day party on Sunday. I'm inviting 4 families (total of 25 kids and 10 adults) so I've got lots of food to make and lots of cleaning to do. So I'd better log off BnB and get my backside back into gear, right? :haha: Nothing better than a party to help celebrate a good scan on Thursday, right?


----------



## wannanewbaby

So happy you got your neck pain taken care of hope you guys have a great party!!


----------



## sedgeez

Sorry I've been slacking with the front page :dohh:

If you need your due date updating reply to this and I'll do it :thumbup:

I have my NT scan tomorrow and I'm so scared! I'm convinced there will be something wrong.

On a positive note I'm finding baby so easy with Doppler even my OH is finding it :thumbup:


----------



## ferozi12

Please add me to the front page-due date 4th July :)


----------



## ferozi12

Linnypops-I'm in South Asia, we need a prescription for a gender scan I suppose because of the preference for male babies in rural areas. My doctor has no problem prescribing it (this issue really doesn't exist in my city), but not till 20 weeks. I'm 16 weeks today and itching to find out!


----------



## Linnypops

thanks for all the replies ladies...ultrasound diffs across places is unusual. Ferozi- It seems like that's the reason for NHS not saying the gender in some places - because of gender preference etc. It never even occurred to me when i was first thinking about getting one done! My next official scan is 20 weeks too! They put me a week ahead of my ticker though so it's fortunately just in 4 weeks....I'm with you! Can't go fast enough! :) x


----------



## celine

My hubby said our scan was so cheap we could go again! Also i hope to confirm to gender with the 20 week scan to be sure.

I had a nasty fall in the night but i think i will be ok as i landed on my knees which hurt the most today our cupboard & bed have a pathetic gap between and i was in bed earky, hubby came home and changed his socks and left the bottom drawer open, so when dd cryed in the night i got up in the dark and tripped and fell hard. I was so scared called the mw but she said should be ok. I will hope to start feeling something soon...16 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ohh my celine i bet that was scary glad mw said all should be ok hope your knees recover soon though. 

Cant wait for all these gender scans im sure we all feel the same though just want healthy babies but still be excited to hear the sex then we can start sharing some names we got picked!!


----------



## sedgeez

I just had my nuchal scan. I made a post in the second tri section if you want more details but I'm so tired I can't be bothered typing it up again lol

Here's little bubs! We even saw baby drinking the amniotic fluid lol we saw its little tongue!

She didn't tell me the measurements but on the thing they print out and put on my notes it said ' NT : 2.0mm'

Does anyone know if this is normal or high?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wannanewbaby

Adorable scan!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Sedgeez 2.0 is good. Had mine yesterday and the threshold for high risk is 3.5

So 12 wk scan yesterday went well. Nuchal folds were 1.2 and 1.3. Both measuring at 12+3 which matches the ov date so edd is 26th july. Saw the consultant and they don't let you go past 36wks so that puts me on the cusp of june and july. Do you guys mind if I stay here? Am now starting to believe this will happen. Told lots of people yesterday and today which makes it seem more real.x


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay nessaw!

I've just looked up my nt and it was 1.7. Haven't had the results of the blood test yet. Why won't they let you go beyond 36 weeks? I've got a consultant appointment in a few weeks because of 3rd degree tear and low birth weight last time. No idea what to expect!


----------



## nessaw

Munchkin its because of the type of twins they are. They're at risk of twin to twin transfer so one may get bigger than the other. So I will have scans every other wk to monitor it. Seems the twin protocol is early and prob more than likely a c section.


----------



## Munchkin30

Aah I get it. Was just a bit confused!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez 2 is very normal x


----------



## Rainbow2103

sedgeez said:


> Sorry I've been slacking with the front page :dohh:
> 
> If you need your due date updating reply to this and I'll do it :thumbup:
> 
> I have my NT scan tomorrow and I'm so scared! I'm convinced there will be something wrong.
> 
> On a positive note I'm finding baby so easy with Doppler even my OH is finding it :thumbup:

Can you add me please, 10 July :thumbup: xx


----------



## celine

So today we told my mom and mom in law, it didnt go as well as i thought and im really in a bad mood about it. My own mom is happy but wont come to help as she finds it too busy, however she wont mind if i want to FLY my just turned 5 & 3 year olds to her! Erm...no!
And my mil who is bitchy (sorry) asked these questions in this order
Was it a mistake
How far along
Does her mom know before me? 

Honestly? Wtf :(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im so sorry celine :( dont know why family acts that way my dad and step mom hav edone me the same. They havent even called to check on me since we told them. Relly hope by the end of this they came aroumd and give you the support you need.


----------



## dairymomma

Oy vey...The things our parents and in-laws say...My mom took the news so *ahem* well that she told me I should think about getting a hysterectomy or my tubes tied after this. Granted she said this after our last conversation had been about how hard it's been for me to go thru loss after loss and I was now calling to tell her that we weren't going to be visiting over Thanksgiving weekend due to me bleeding in early pregnancy, but it was like seriously Mom? You say that NOW? Even now, as I've gotten further and further and things are getting easier and easier, she still tells me things like "Just take it one day at a time." and "Try not to worry so much." This, even if I'm calling with an update after a stupendous dr's appt with GOOD news...Yeah, that's my mom for you. My m-i-l gave a slightly horrified but tiny shriek and asked, "If you are so early (I had found out the day before), why are you telling ME now?" She understood once I explained that my job duties would be slightly changed due to the meds I was taking and the lifting restrictions I had but it was still a little shocking for me to hear her say that.

Oh and I'm now 'officially' a lemon! Yay! :happydance: The dentist office called today to cancel DS appt tomorrow due to blizzard weather advisories but I checked the forecast and it looks like only 1-3 inches of snow with some wind (20mph mostly but some gusts up to 50mph). I told DH I'd cancel my appt if he figured I shouldn't go but he didn't say anything. I reset my drop-off time with the babysitter so I can hopefully get to town and do my errands before my appt since the weather isn't supposed to get icky til lunchtime-ish. I don't think I can hack another nail-biting weekend so the Dr had better be in tomorrow...


----------



## celine

With family like our eh?
Im feeling a bit more upbeat today, maybe i am better off. Im due the last week of school then its school hols, so at least i wont have the school run.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

:hi: again ladies. Wow I haven't been on for about three weeks and so much seems to have been happening. Sorry I haven't got the time to read back pages and pages so please forgive me. The scans look amazing and I hope everyone's have little sticky rainbows and morning sickness has eased.

AFM - Not doing to good. Went way for a holiday to be told to get to dr ASAP because they thought I had Bacterial Vaginosis which can cause 'late miscarriage' and then was told the tablets could cause 'birth defects' so imagine the stress. Turns out it was a bad case of thrush. Had hideous glute muscles and bum muscles not too good. Been at chiropractor in agony. Can't sit for long periods of time (not even to get my hair done!)... Morning sickness is still here - still on drugs. Then ended up at dr's in tears because I'm not coping with this pregnancy. I keep thinking I'm gong to lose the baby. I can feel it and everything I'm just over it all. It upsets me, it makes me grumpy and not motivated with my family so I'm getting a referral to a councillor.


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Could I please be added to the front page as well  I'm due the 6th of July


----------



## Munchkin30

Sedgeez can u update my due date to 17th July? Thank you xxx


I am officially a lemon too today! So exciting. I remember when I was about 7 weeks someone who was a lemon replied to a thread and I almost cured because I couldn't imagine the joy of being a lemon, it seemed so far away!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh and I just got my downs screening result - 1 in 89,000! I'll take those odds!!


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry to hear some family members aren't being very supportive of things, I guess they worry on our behalf. Unfortunately for them they aren't going through the happiness of having a rainbow! x

Muma - I'm sorry to hear things have been crappy. Glad to hear you don't have BV, it's rather unpleasant. I'm waiting on results to see if I have BV atm. I looked up the issues and apparently it only increases the 2nd tri risk slightly - about a quarter of pregnant women have it anyway and generally it comes and goes on its own. So, not too awful. But, thrush is far easier to treat....also annoying though! Sorry to hear you're not feeling optimistic about things - i'm glad you're going to see someone. I found it very helpful to see someone at about 9 weeks. x

Sedgeez - Oh, i've now been given the 1st of July as my due date! Could you update me please? Thanks muchly!


----------



## celine

Since we changing the front page my edd is niw july 3 tx


----------



## Munchkin30

16 weeks today celine :happydance: and now our due dates have both changed we're exactly 2 weeks apart, makes it much simpler to remember for a bear with little brain like me :)


----------



## celine

Yeay me too! Im trying to see what your ticker says 16 weeks is...another bigger lemon?


----------



## Munchkin30

Mine is a 14 week lemon but yours looks a bit like a 16 week mango??


----------



## Loup89

I've missed loads the past few days! I've read through all your posts but my terrible memory is proving to be just that already!

Celine - congrats on your gender scan, how exciting!
& the rest of you who have had scan lately! I can't believe how far we have all come already.

Sedgeez - I saw your post about you NT measurments for baby, mine was 2.5, that combined with my bloods gave me 1 in 759 chance (I think, its around that number anyway) I'm classed low risk so thats good enough for me.

AFM - had my midwife appointment yesterday where I found out my blood type is rhesus negative and my husband is positive meaning I have to have anti-d injection at 28 weeks. Everything else seemed ok though. still feeling sick on and off and have had this stinking cold for nearly 4 weeks now, any ideas on getting rid?

I hope all you ladies are well and good luck on any scans coming up! I'm getting so jealous hearing about gender scans I still have 5 weeks to wait!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

On the cold front try a sinus rinse helps immensely. Also a 16 week fruit is an 'avocado' I saw it on someone elses :thumbup:


----------



## celine

I definatly felt baby move last night! <3


----------



## Munchkin30

Celine so exciting! Can't wait to feel it! Xx


----------



## Rainbow2103

I *think* I may have felt mine move yesterday on two occasions but I couldn't be sure :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay rainbow!! :happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

I'll jump in with great news too. My appt went fine, we saw baby, and little stinker was movin and a-groovin so much the dr kept losing the hb! Stubborn little thing...:haha: He did finally get a reading of 158 so PLENTY happy with that. Next appt is 3 weeks out and we'll schedule my 20 week anatomy scan then. I'll see him after the u/s and then I'm off to monthly appts til the end. Hard to believe I'm only 6 weeks out from my anatomy scan now...Wow! But I really feel like I can enjoy my pregnancy now. Made my announcement last night on Facebook and it felt SO good to share the news (finally!).


----------



## ferozi12

16 weeks! :happydance:
I have come down with a horrible sinus infection though. The only thing keeping me going is the thought of my scan on Monday. It's only an internal scan to measure my cervix, but I'm going to ask for a peek at my baby! Anyone else having this test? I'm only having one because my mother had several stillbirths due to incompetent cervix and I'm terrified of the same. 
Those of you feeling movement-what does it feel like? I'm starting to doubt whether mine was really baby-I feel it five or six times a day and it's like a series of tiny electrical pulses in one spot (but not painful, if that makes sense?) I only feel it on my sides and down near my cervix, but I have an anterior placenta and a VERY low bump, so I'm telling myself it's bubs!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Yay for all the movements - Ferozzi that def sounds like movements!

Mine started like that at 11 weeks (this is my third child), now I get full on rolling and jabbing feelings that make me a bit breathless. Although yo still can't feel baby from the outside yet. 3 more weeks until my anatomy scan and I find out the sex! :coffee:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies. Just wondering is anyone else having periods of breathlessness. I don't mean when doing sonething strenuous even, just a sudden attack of not quite being able to suck in enough air? I've been getting it every now and then and while I know it's common later on I wondered if it's also expected now or whether I should call my mw about it? Cheers x


----------



## Linnypops

Oh and dairymomma congratulations to you! That's great, am I right thinking you passed all your milestones? If so, awesome! X


----------



## dairymomma

Linny-yes, I have passed all my milestones now and it feels so amazing. Literally all my anxieties are gone. I love it. I hope I can keep my PARL self stuffed away now for the next 5 months. We'll see if I succeed. :haha:

Felt baby do a flutter-flippy thing last night and it felt so funny I let out a fairly loud 'Wooohooohooo!' DH thought I was nuts but it honestly felt like someone was tickling my tummy from the inside. Best of all, I wake up every morning with a bump that doesn't go away when I empty my bladder! I can't wait until this bump is more obvious and I feel bubs moving all the time but I'll settle for this right now. :happydance:


----------



## ferozi12

Congrats dairymomma!
Linnypops-I have the same breathlessness issue! It takes me by surprise sometimes, just seems to happen randomly.


----------



## Linnypops

Dairymomma - brilliant! I'm so glad you can relax now. And feeling the baby move is awesome! I'm still not sure if what I can feel is baby or just something else, hoping to feel something more definitive soon!

Ferozi- annoying isn't it! I've started taking slightly more iron in the hopes it might help x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Glad everyone is having some movememt im dyig for it but so far nothing :( i know its early but it would sure make me feel better feeling it. 

Also have the breathless thing and when i lay down notice cant breath through nose but its not stuffed up or anything weird....


----------



## celine

Hi ladies, had mw appointment today and went well, heard that hb but the student mw had a hard time finding it!
Havent felt baby today yet but i cant help but thunk and hope that in one week it will be more obvious, for us all you too wannanewbaby!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi all. Well today would have been my due date. I'm a little sad but ok and will be just glad to get past it and move on now. I'm mostly excited about what's to come and looking forward to the rest of my pregnancy. RIP little bean xx


----------



## celine

How are you feeling munchkin? Will you light a candle or do anything special?


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - :hugs: Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## sedgeez

Thinking of you munchkin :hugs:

It's coming up to the one year anniversary of the day we found out our baby had died. The 13th feb. 

I'm really not looking forward to it.

I didn't realise how much I've been suppressing the miscarriage feelings while being pregnant. I guess I didn't want to think about it happening again.

But OH was looking through our memory box for our angel the other day, and as soon as he opened it, it was like the emotion was in the box. I couldn't stop crying. And then OH started crying, and we just sat there crying together. He said he doesn't just want to forget the baby as it was our first and meant so much to us.

It really helped me hearing this though as he isn't very vocal about his feelings, and not long after the loss, he stopped talking about it. He said he wants us to do something on the 13th of feb for the baby.

I really feel like my angel has been looking out for this baby though. I feel like I have a little guardian angel.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Munchkin im sure this is a hard day for you... but i know you will get through.

Sedjeez i cant believe how much your oh opened up my df never did that i think its sweet he wants to do something for the baby thats a great idea. Me and df talk about hoe old the one we lost would be all the time time. Our 2 year loss annivrsary is coming up hopefully i do ok that day.


----------



## skyesmom

munchin and sedgeez, i don't know if you remember me from the mc support forum, we all have our anniversaries lined up in the same part of the year (mine is a bit further than yours)... but i remember the box you ordered sedgeez and also those name tags too...

i just wanna let you know it is completely normal for those strong feelings of loss and for the sadness to linger hidden for years after. you'll never forget your rainbows, and this is something beautiful, sad and hard and beautiful.

and it is great to have an OH that acknowledges and shares your feelings <3 

besides this, i am so so very happy that both of you are finally gettin your rainbows!!!


----------



## ferozi12

Thinking of you both munchkin and sedgeez. My due date coincided with the second tri mark for this pregnancy, so it was a bittersweet day. Yesterday I was watching a movie where a woman miscarried and just burst into tears. Didn't even realise how close to the surface it is. Glad you have support AND a rainbow to look forward to.


----------



## Loup89

I have yet to read through all your posts but Munchkin - hope you're doing ok today, such a hard day but we're all here for support.

Sedgeez- your post made me a little emotional, I hate it when people ask if this is my first baby because I want to say no but I feel like I can't, then I would have to explain and that just brings it all back and people just don't know what to say. It's really nice idea to do something special for your baby, we went to the place I grew up and always wanted to show my baby and then planted forget me nots and babys breath seeds.

AFM - Just need to come on here to vent a little. I know I'm being irrational but we put in an offer for a house yesterday for full asking price and although I didn't want to get my hopes up I really did and now because they've had so much interest apparently they may take it off the market and re-sell at a higher price, It was at the top of our budget so I feel really sad :( I know other houses will come up but it was just perfect I could really see our little family living and growing up there. It doesn't help I'm so emotional at the moment I normally wouldn't be so bothered and I know it's not the end of the world but for some reason I can't shake this disapointment. Just have to remind myself how lucky I am, even with all this sickness continuing, I seriously love being pregnant :)


----------



## Linnypops

Loup - It's not irrational - a house is a future home and home's are always very emotional, especially when preggers and nesting instincts kick in x


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

Munchkin xxx

The breathlessness - I feel randomly when laying on my back It's annoying so early to be feeling like this (I swear baby is sitting far back), I haven't felt as much movement lately and my sacrum is playing up really bad to the point my back has been taped up by the physio.

Is anyone finding out what they are having? When do you think you will find out?

I am booking a scan for 19 weeks (so two weeks time) to find out!!!


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

oh and has anyone found a burst of energy in he second trimester yet? I have no energy or motivation!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have found no energy so far at all kinda sucks was hoping to get a little back and im finding out gender on feb 8th super excited!!! 

I swear i felt something after bd tonight it was 3 little taps down low they were so soft just dont know if its to soon.


----------



## Rainbow2103

Hi ladies, hope all is well with everyone.

I have a gender scan in 3 hours, excited! Xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Big hugs to ladies with anniversaries coming up.x
Am still holding out hope for the 2nd tri energy-does that happen with twins? Have felt them a couple of times in the last few days-v strange feeling. Am sure I'll get used to it. 
Taking a big step of picking up some moses baskets from a friend today and buying a sleeping cushion. Plus we're trading in the fiesta for a people carrier this morning!
Have a fab day.x


----------



## celine

Momoftwoboys i found out already having a girl, will get itmconfirmed at 20 week scan on the 10th :)

Was at a babyshower and since no one knows about me it was tricky! The drinks served was either sangria or white wine! So i asked for coffee :) then one game we had tomshove a balloon in our shirts or tie it to our waists and run with it, and i went first expecting to tie it and the balloon was handed to me and i was told to shove it under my shirt! Its a loose fitting shirt...but i was hiding my bump with a loose scarf so it was a tight squeeze getting that balloon in there!


----------



## Munchkin30

Lol celine, I wondered how you'd manage that !! I'm feeling slightly more energised now but I've also started taking iron supplements which I think is really helping xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies, am going to do my best in catching up where things are so bear with me xx I feel a little more energised but still have the odd day when am asleep by 8.30-9.00pm
So sorry to those ladies coming up to their anniversaries big hug & keep strong x 
Can't wait to feel little one move for the first time. I keep thinking I can feel little flutters but can't decide if its ligament pain or baby xx

@rainbow so tell us the exciting news are u team blue or pink x

@nessaw am going to collect my Moses basket today but its staying at my mums for a while x


----------



## Munchkin30

Bumblebee how exciting about your Moses basket! I'm borrowing one off my sis but her 6 week old will need it a bit longer! She's also got my car seat, pram top, sling and clothes! Also the baby room is being used as an edit room for OHs films. We"'ve got a new room to move it all to but he's not done it yet! I've ordered some wallpaper samples though which is exciting! I haven't been interested in getting any baby stuff yet but I'm starting to get the itch. I think once the 20 wk scan is over I'll be nagging oh to get his stuff out of the nursery! 

Exciting everyone finding out gender! Is anyone staying yellow like me? X


----------



## Bumblebee24

Defo team yellow, give me more of a reason to push it out lol. Also I'd like the surprise. If I new the sex id know what name is be giving it so want to keep that until baby's birthday x
Ohh gosh it feels so wrong calling baby it :0/


----------



## Munchkin30

I agree bumblebee! I love watching other people find out, but with my dd I was so glad I waited. Although I'm pretty sure it's another girl xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

I honestly have no idea, I'm hoping ill get more if a feeling if baby is a boy or girl once we've seen the 20 week scan x


----------



## dairymomma

I'm staying Team Yellow. I wavered back and forth over finding out to the point of deciding I would but now I'm firmly in the 'not knowing' camp.

In other news, I was told by a chiro I saw this weekend (at a conference DH and I went to for a working vacation) that my left eye is starting to bulge out of my head and I have several symptoms of Grave's disease and I need to tell my dr ASAP. I can't see the eye thing myself (neither can DH) but the other symptoms check out. :shrugs: Not sure if I believe it but I will ask the dr when I see him next week.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hi ladies! 

I've not posted in here for aaaages, forgot I even put a post :rofl:

Anyway, everything is going swimmingly at the moment, got some nasty ectropion so I keep bleeding on and off, already had to have two vicious anti-D Jabs.

Baby has some strong kicks now and I can't wait for my 20 week scan on the 17th Feb :happydance: We are definitely staying team yellow :thumbup:

I've been given the go ahead for a home birth as long as I get to 37 weeks, last 2 babies arrived at 32 and 36 weeks so this one needs to stay put!!

Hope everyone else is doing good, I'll try and be a better participant now :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi lady luck! Great news about the home birth and the kicks! I'm seeing the consultant next week so will find out if I've got a chance of a water birth. I'm feeling a fair few little movements that could still be mistaken for digestion but I really can't wait for proper kicks and I'm not far behind you. :happydance:


----------



## Loup89

OMG I'm 17 weeks today!! :)

I'm hoping to find out gender at 20 week scan on 20th Feb, my mum doesn't want me to find out but either way it's a surprise at the scan or a surprise when baby is born so will still be just as nice.

I'm pretty sure I've felt baby quite a bit now, only when I'm sat or lying still but it's lovely to think he/she is moving about and I try not to think it might just be wind haha.

Still not found ourselves a house yet which is stressing me out so much :(


----------



## celine

Ho loup what a stress about finding a place :(
Im 18 weeks tiday and telling ppl at playgroup today!
Edd first angel is Tuesday so been quite emotional. 
Scan the week after on the 10th


----------



## Munchkin30

Eek 18 weeks celine! Which makes me an.... Avocado!! Hurrah xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats celine on 18 weeks, sorry your angel's birthday is coming up x

Afm - this morning there is a genuine, honest to goodness hard bump when lying down - it's really weird! it just seemed to pop up overnight! i sort of can't believe it's there. :haha:


----------



## celine

Oooh munchkin it wasnt long ago you were a wee raspberry! I think i may change my ticker to yours as i spent two weeks as a mango only to upgrade to...a papaya?

Ladies i have two very best friends who, although have never experienced a loss helped me thru mine. One of them accidently found out she is preggo a week ago exactly today..she was freaking out as. Not sure they wanted another etc...in the last six days she has come to terms with it and has had to change her diet drastically for thr babys sake ( she has a rare genetic disorder) and this morning she started bleeding...i dont know what to say becaaue here they wont do bloods or anything, they have told her to wait and if she doesnt blled too much to come on a months time at 9weeks to see if there is a hb! 
:( i wouldnt wish mc on my worst enemy...why this? I know all coukd be fine but in my own experience blood has never been good news.


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone. We found out today that our twins have died. Wishing you all the best.x


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh nessaw I'm so sorry that's just devastating. My heart and thoughts are with you. Unbelievable. No more words xxx


----------



## InChristAlone

nessaw I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you, that's such devastating news. I know that no words that I say can make any difference to your pain, but I pray that you will find comfort in time and that life will be as gentle as it can be for you while you grieve your beautiful babies :hugs: x


----------



## Linnypops

Oh god Nessaw, I am so incredibly sorry to hear that. I can't imagine how you both must be feeling right now, I hope you get the time and space you both need to grieve and heal. My thoughts are with you X


----------



## wannanewbaby

Nessaw i am so sorry to hear that. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## dairymomma

Nessaw-I'm so sorry. There's nothing else I can say that will ease the pain but know that I am thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## celine

Oh no nessaw :( im so sorry


----------



## nessaw

Thank you everyone. The twins had acute twin to twin transfusion and had literally only just died as they measured spot on. One had all the fluid and the other had none. There wasn't anything any one could do. Have to go in monday and start off and prob deliver on wed. Just the worst day ever. Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers.x


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry nessaw that's tragic :hugs: I remember you saying a few days before you were feeling movements, it's so sad. You got to hold your precious babies so close all these weeks and will hold them in your heart and soul forever, no one can take that away. 

Probably no comfort but time will help heal your heart xxx


----------



## InChristAlone

nessaw said:


> Thank you everyone. The twins had acute twin to twin transfusion and had literally only just died as they measured spot on. One had all the fluid and the other had none. There wasn't anything any one could do. Have to go in monday and start off and prob deliver on wed. Just the worst day ever. Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers.x

Nessaw you will be in my prayers, my little girl was stillborn at 30 weeks last year and I delivered her. Everyone's experience is totally different but I found a lot of comfort from people online (particularly in the SANDS forums, it's specifically for people who have had late miscarriages or stillbirths and there is so much empathy there, as well as the lovely people in forums that I was a member of on here) and also I read about what to expect from other people about the labour and delivery experience, I found that it helped me to prepare. I will be thinking of you so much, I'll be praying lots and sending you love x


----------



## Radiance

nessaw said:


> Hi everyone. We found out today that our twins have died. Wishing you all the best.x

I come here every once and a while to check up on you all.
So sorry for the loss of your twins!! :hugs:


----------



## Loup89

nessaw, I am so sorry to hear your news, I'm devastated for you. I hope you have all the love and support you need from your friends and family to help you through this. Thinking of you xx


----------



## mumaoftwoboys

so sorry Neesaw xxx Huge cyber hugs

I feel a bit bad sharing my exciting news now :hugs:

We found out we are expecting a baby girl!!! After two boys and so much sickness we are so excited. I'm a little guttered we know now and I told EVERYONE in the excitement so I kinda wish we had kept it to ourselves a little longer before sharing with everyone.


----------



## ferozi12

nessaw, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats mumaoftwoboys thats amazing news!!


----------



## dairymomma

Mumaoftwoboys-congrats! I'm predicted a girl. I'm HOPING for a girl. I'm even dreaming we're having a girl. I can't think of any names but girl names. 

Soooo I'm guessing we're having a boy. :haha: Won't be finding out though as I couldn't keep it a secret and DH doesn't want to know. I *might* ask the sonographer at my 20 week scan to take a decent potty shot though so I can spend the rest of my pregnancy guessing. :)


----------



## celine

I put it all out to facebook today, its my first edd.


----------



## Munchkin30

What an amazing announcement Celine. Very proud of you! And you've obviously got some amazing friends to support you too. How are you feeling about your first edd? It just shows how very far we've come! 

I've got my first consultant appointment today after my third degree tear last time. If they say I'm not allowed a waterbirth I'll swing for them!! 

Nessau thinking of you today :hugs:


----------



## celine

Good lunch munchkin! Let us know what the outcones are, :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks celine. How does it feel to be 'out of the closet' at last? 

Well the consultant went well, she can't see why I shouldn't be able to have a normal vaginal birth, and even a water birth and she says another big tear is very unlikely! 
I've also been booked in for growth scans at 32 and 37 weeks and if it looks like the growth is dropping off I'll be induced early. She said it looks like my dds growth dropped off late probably because of problems with the placenta. I'm not sure if I could have a water birth if I was induced??
How's everyone else doing?. X


----------



## sedgeez

I found out I'm having a girl!
I announced it on Facebook today.
OH finally told his parents two days ago.

I'm feeling positive at the moment, so I hope things continue to go well.

Hope everyone else is doing good.

Neesaw I'm very sorry for your losses.


Today I'm going to a spa. My mum booked me a mum to be package which consists of a massage, a facial, and a manicure. I'm really looking forward to it as I need some pampering.


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats Sedgeez! Is it me or is this quite a pink thread already?

Munchkin - hope you get your water birth - I imagine the only reason you wouldn't be allowed that would be if there were a health concern around the induction??


----------



## Munchkin30

It does seem to be looking pretty pink! Don't forget my big stripe of yellow! Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Or mine! I'm predicted a girl according to the Chinese gender chart thing so I'm staying in line with the pinkness that way but I'm not 'officially' finding out until I give birth so I'm staying yellow until then.


----------



## Linnypops

I'm impressed by you yellows. I'm the kind of person who used to shake their christmas present to tyr and guess what it was :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah basically I just spend the whole time speculating and looking for clues! I'm predicted a boy with the Chinese gender chart, but my dd was meant to be a boy too!! I'm pretty sure this is another pink bump xx


----------



## dairymomma

Oh I'm anxious to know. Don't think I wouldn't find out in a heartbeat if DH would let me. I just can't keep my lips zipped if I do find out so that's why I'm staying team yellow. It also gives me extra incentive once I start laboring to get to the end of things because then I can finally find out what I'm having. I'm like Let's get this over with! I wanna know! :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

Hehe, I've been heavily speculating too, I feel like I need to be certain about at least one thing...even if even that's not 100% certain :haha:

Df doesn't want to know actually but he's agreed to it because he knows what i'm like :) There's no way I wouldn't have checked youtube videos and tried to figure it out myself anyway lol


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies just to let you know our twins were born yesterday. Everything went as well as could be expected. They were boys like I thought! Wishing you all the very best with your pregnancies.x


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh nessau :hugs: I'm glad it went as well as it could, hopefully now you can say goodbye to your princes and start to try and slowly heal. Give yourself a the time and love you can and the world will start to make sense again one day. What happens now? Do you have a service or anything? With my 12 week mc we didn't but this is very different. Once again so sorry xxx


----------



## InChristAlone

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know our twins were born yesterday. Everything went as well as could be expected. They were boys like I thought! Wishing you all the very best with your pregnancies.x

Nessaw, my heart is still so with you. It's good to hear that everything went a well as could be expected, I remember when I gave birth to my daughter it was such a positive experience, even though we knew what the outcome would be already, it's such a special part of being their Mummy, if you're able to do it.

I'm still thinking of you and praying for you x


----------



## wannanewbaby

I know that had to be hard for you nessaw. You are still very much in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you get all the support you need to heal.


----------



## dairymomma

Nessaw-glad everything went as well as could be expected. Hope you have some time to just relax and heal now. :hugs: Thinking of you.

Dr. appt went well today. He found hb almost right away (bubs didn't like the wand and kept nudging it out of the way) and was a nice steady 153 so I'll take that. I see the dr again in 3 weeks after I have my 20 week u/s.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dairy mama that's exactly what our buns hb was yesterday :)


----------



## ferozi12

we just booked our anatomy scan for valentine's day! im so excited and so impressed by all the team yellows, im so curious i can hardly wait another minute. 
i am feeling super anxious today, though. every time we have an u/s coming up i start freaking out. all our scans in this pregnancy have been great, but my missed miscarriage just left me with an irrational fear of getting bad news at a scan. i don't feel much movement, either-just the "popcorn" feeling and that too maybe 5-6 times a day, mostly at night or early morning-so all the times in between i worry. ive also had a super long week at work (im posting FROM work today!) and i think i desperately need some extra :sleep: this weekend.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I will break the pink cycle we are officially team blue!!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay wannanew a beautiful blue bump!! On the other subject every time I check with the Doppler my babies hb is 139/40ish. Does that sound low?? My dd's hb was always a lot higher than that x


----------



## wannanewbaby

At the gender scan today our baby boys was only 143 and lady said was perfect


----------



## wannanewbaby

pics from scan today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Pic of face
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## celine

Hi ladies im off to my 20 week scan today. Very nervous.


----------



## Munchkin30

Brilliant pics wannanew and good luck today celine, it'll all go brilliantly! And you can get then to confirm your pink status again :happydance:


----------



## ferozi12

good luck today celine, im sure it'll go great! and congrats on your blue bump wannanew! im getting really excited seeing everyone's 20 week scan pics-4 days till mine! im finally feeling proper movement-not all the time, but enough times a day to reassure me a bit till the scan.


----------



## celine

All good! Still pink, anterior placenta so explains lack of movement :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay celine!! I suspect I've got an anterior placenta too, I really struggle to hear baby behind the placebta sound and all movements are still low down. I think it was the same with my dd but the movements very quickly spread all over!! X


----------



## wannanewbaby

Great news Celine. I will have my gender scan at doc on March 6 which will confirm my blue bump but I'm having no doubt about that lol but will be nice to see baby again. Thank you all for the kind words we are very excited :) I'm ready for some more scans can't wait to find out the gender of all the yellow bumps just gotta be patient for that.


----------



## dairymomma

All this bump revealing is making me want to find out now...:haha: but I'll hold out til birth. 

Can't wait for my 20 week u/s and appt though. I won't have the kiddos with me (my sis is babysitting) so I'll have a whole day to myself. I have a few gift cards for JCPenny that we got for X-mas so I might do some 'me' shopping. It'll also mean my sister's retreat will be that same weekend and our tax stuff will be done so I really want this month to fly by. I'm so tired of sitting at a computer entering numbers off of statements and I want to get some 'fun' stuff done. (I'm currently in this baby bootie knitting phase. I found a really cute, REALLY easy bootie pattern and some really soft fuzzy wool yarn that I'm just dying to stick my knitting needles into...Also have a dress to alter and a quilt to sew if I can find the time.)


----------



## ferozi12

Had our scan! Baby is perfectly healthy...and it's a boy!


----------



## Linnypops

Ferozi - Congrats on team blue!

Forgot to say on here but we're team pink after 20 week scan yesterday.

Munchkin - Funnily enough I have anterior placenta and I read about it and seems like there's a link between girls and placenta at the front? Not 100% obviously but it does seem to be a high coincidence...did you say you had a feeling this was another girl?


----------



## ferozi12

PS Munchkin-I also have an anterior placenta and I feel some flutters, but only every now and then. During the scan the baby was wiggling around, but I couldn't feel it.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ferozi yaaaa another blue bump!!! Congrats on all the great scans!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@dairymomma stay strong team yellow ;0)

Congratulations to those of who have found out this week very exciting.

I have a question ladies when did u first feel baby move. I feel pressure & times I think it's baby but am not 100% sure


----------



## Munchkin30

It's hard to say, I think I felt some wiggles soon after 12 weeks but rare and could have been suspected for wind!! The last couple of weeks I've had more movement, sometimes flutters sometime wiggles and I 'may' have had 1 kick. At the time I'm sure it's baby but afterwards I wonder if I was imagining it all! And this is baby number 2, although I'm pretty certain I've got an anterior placenta xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have had a few movements things I know are him for maybe a week but it only happens maybe once a day sometimes I don't feel him at all. So most def could be baby :) the only time I notice mine is when laying down so maybe he moves more than I think but since there not strong movements yet I probably miss some with the hustle and bustle of the day


----------



## Bumblebee24

OMG ladies I don't no if this has happened to any of u but I found myself crying uncontrollably this morning. Hubby came running to me asking wat I had done, I told him nothing. He said why are u sad, I told him I wasn't I sad but i just couldn't stop crying. I said it might be because I hadn't cried in a while. Wow wat a release xxx


----------



## celine

Hi ladies i havwnt been on as much, linny i had an anterior placenta with my son and not with dd so that anterior placenta link doesnt work out for me.

Here all good, still going strong. Yesterday i shared the news with a not-so-close friend she is from church and they have a ds almost 3 and been ntnp/ttc since 11 months with nothing to show...she had tears in her eyes at my news and my heart broke her her :(


----------



## Linnypops

Hey all, movements started for me yesterday, as in. - ones I can recognise as definite. Still they only happen at the very top or bottom as I guess placenta cushions everything else. 

Celine, in your experience with your ds did you feel more movements later with anterior placenta or does it remain quite muffled?


----------



## Munchkin30

Just jumping in linny, I had an anterior placenta last time and by third tri I couldn't tell! Tbh near the end it's more big rolling movements and a bum stuck out here or there so a placebta would make no difference. Also your bump grows very big so the placebta covers a smaller proportion of it xx


----------



## Linnypops

That's great to hear, thanks munchkin. I hoped it would be the case, eg baby outgrows size of placenta. Just realised your 20 week scan must be coming up soon? Exciting! X


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes it's a week on Friday, I'll be 20+1 but had to change it because of work :( staying team yellow and I'm excited but more nervous as my sister found her baby had Spina bifida at the 20 wk scan. I'm not thinking the same thing will happen but I suppose I know what CAN happen now so it won't just be really exciting seeing the baby until I know everything's ok x


----------



## InChristAlone

We had our 20 week scan on Monday, I was really apprehensive about it as I was very aware that because of the circumstances of us losing our daughter there would be a lot to look for.. and after all it's the anomaly scan so they are actively looking for stuff that's not right! 

Very pleased and relieved to report however that everything was good, and we found out that the baby is a little girl - so delighted! We have another follow up scan in 4 weeks to check how we're getting on & to reassure us - I could barely watch the screen on Monday I was so scared, so I'm going to make myself look properly at the next one, feel like I missed out a bit. Very happy though and actually daring to allow myself to believe that this time things might work out OK, it feels nice! :)


----------



## Linnypops

Munchkin - on crikey that's awful - i'm so sorry about your sister. I must have missed this on the ttc thread. I know it's nerve wraking but the chances are so slim that something is wrong...i'm sure it will be just fine :hugs:

Inchristalone - So glad your 20 week went well! I am glad it's a weight off your mind. X

Afm - finally with anterior placenta i'm feeling genuine rolls and kicks. It is such an odd sensation to go from nothing to these big movements - I actually screamed 2 nights ago it was so odd and unexpected :haha:


----------



## InChristAlone

Linnypops said:


> Munchkin - on crikey that's awful - i'm so sorry about your sister. I must have missed this on the ttc thread. I know it's nerve wraking but the chances are so slim that something is wrong...i'm sure it will be just fine :hugs:
> 
> Inchristalone - So glad your 20 week went well! I am glad it's a weight off your mind. X
> 
> Afm - finally with anterior placenta i'm feeling genuine rolls and kicks. It is such an odd sensation to go from nothing to these big movements - I actually screamed 2 nights ago it was so odd and unexpected :haha:

Thanks :)

I found out that I have an anterior placenta too - would explain why I haven't been feeling as much movement as I had expected! I have started to feel proper kicks over the past week though, it's really lovely isn't it! I've seen my tummy move a couple of times too. 

That's so funny that you screamed, it can be so unexpected! I remember our last baby gave me some really hard jabs to the ribs quite often, those ones make you sit up and take notice for sure! :)


----------



## dairymomma

I'm not sure where my placenta was with DS or DD but I do know they both implanted on the right side. I constantly had movement on the upper left side and low down near my cervix, and u/s showed both kiddos were on the right, facing my left hip bone. Pretty sure it's the same with this baby based on where I consistently feel movement. I started feeling little taps and swipes around 13 weeks, was sure it was baby around 14 weeks, and am just now feeling regular daily movement at 19 weeks. 

One week til my anatomy u/s....Ooooo, can't wait to see baby! Also have to have a slight rant. There is a girl on FB who is CONSTANTLY going on and on about things she doesn't agree with-mainly dealing with childbirth and raising kids. She's a home birth midwife and feels very strongly that women shouldn't have babies in the hospitals _EVER_. Most of the time, I just ignore her rants but lately she's pulled out her 'ultrasounds are BAD' speeches and it's really getting to me. She's never had a loss, has had no pg issues whatsoever (unless you count getting pg with 6 kids by 3 different dads an issue), and has NO clue what those early u/s mean for women like us. But if I (or someone else) tries to explain the peace of mind those u/s give, it just sets her off so I don't ever reply. It's getting harder to though. Her posts are so uneducated about SO much dealing with childbirth and fertility it's hard NOT to respond. Bah...Okay, min-rant over. I just have to vent about this because it's so hard not to let this girl have it and it's just not worth the effort.


----------



## Linnypops

Dairy momma - ugh, the rants of the smug self-righteous, I'd have gnawed my knuckles clean off. ultrasounds are not harmful for babies. There is no proof of it after decades of use. AND They have saved lives - babies have had in-utero operations as well as operations as soon as they emerge based on us findings. Without that these children would be dead. You already know all this! I'm just ranting myself now. :haha: . We have great midwives here, I think because they're part of the medical system they tend not to be overly home-birth /natural is the only way people. It's more about offering choice and support in those choices.


----------



## InChristAlone

dairymomma said:


> I'm not sure where my placenta was with DS or DD but I do know they both implanted on the right side. I constantly had movement on the upper left side and low down near my cervix, and u/s showed both kiddos were on the right, facing my left hip bone. Pretty sure it's the same with this baby based on where I consistently feel movement. I started feeling little taps and swipes around 13 weeks, was sure it was baby around 14 weeks, and am just now feeling regular daily movement at 19 weeks.
> 
> One week til my anatomy u/s....Ooooo, can't wait to see baby! Also have to have a slight rant. There is a girl on FB who is CONSTANTLY going on and on about things she doesn't agree with-mainly dealing with childbirth and raising kids. She's a home birth midwife and feels very strongly that women shouldn't have babies in the hospitals _EVER_. Most of the time, I just ignore her rants but lately she's pulled out her 'ultrasounds are BAD' speeches and it's really getting to me. She's never had a loss, has had no pg issues whatsoever (unless you count getting pg with 6 kids by 3 different dads an issue), and has NO clue what those early u/s mean for women like us. But if I (or someone else) tries to explain the peace of mind those u/s give, it just sets her off so I don't ever reply. It's getting harder to though. Her posts are so uneducated about SO much dealing with childbirth and fertility it's hard NOT to respond. Bah...Okay, min-rant over. I just have to vent about this because it's so hard not to let this girl have it and it's just not worth the effort.

I unfollow quite a lot of people on Facebook! You're not de-friending them, you just don't get their annoying updates on your news feed anymore! It's worked wonders for my rage :)


----------



## dairymomma

I did that after she went on a ranty spree with her last baby. She kept posting all kinds of articles with horror stories about circumcisions gone horribly wrong and saying how terribly bad it is to vaccinate at all and how homebirth is THE only way to have a baby. I unfollowed her then because I don't agree with a lot of what she says but for some reason I'm getting posts from her again showing up on my newsfeed. I think it's because I'm friends with a few people who regularly post on her page and it's showing up because THEY replied. Or something like that. I'm going to investigate my security settings and see if there is anything else I can do. Otherwise, I may just unfriend her.


----------



## InChristAlone

dairymomma said:


> I did that after she went on a ranty spree with her last baby. She kept posting all kinds of articles with horror stories about circumcisions gone horribly wrong and saying how terribly bad it is to vaccinate at all and how homebirth is THE only way to have a baby. I unfollowed her then because I don't agree with a lot of what she says but for some reason I'm getting posts from her again showing up on my newsfeed. I think it's because I'm friends with a few people who regularly post on her page and it's showing up because THEY replied. Or something like that. I'm going to investigate my security settings and see if there is anything else I can do. Otherwise, I may just unfriend her.

Sounds like a good plan :)


----------



## Loup89

Hi all!
Been away from here for a little while, took a short holiday and bought a house!! Everything is coming together but it's been stressful so I've not had much time to get on here. 
I'm going to read back through and catch up with what I've missed tomorrow but for now I'm just too excited to share my news...
after 20 weeks of believing I was having a little boy it turns out we are having a girl!! It was a good job I was lying down! I couldn't be happier and the best part is she looks nice and healthy :)
Felt her kick from the outside for the first time last night, it was incredible gutted that my husband missed it and then when he came home she went quiet. Oooo I'm really enjoying pregnancy now.

Like I said I'll catch up on what's been going on tomorrow but hope all you ladies and bumps are doing well x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats loup!!! So many pink bumps in this thread I'm feeling lonely with my blue bump lol.


----------



## Loup89

dairy - I was gonna say why don't you just unfriend her? Unless you have to see her and that makes things awkward. I don't think I could keep my mouth shut with someone as ignorant as that. I deleted someone the other week just for putting a big picture of a spider as his profile picture haha and It's somebody I've known since a child I did message him to say though but I have such a huge phobia I got really upset when I saw it lol, slightly irrational these days.

I've only just seen how many girls we are all having! wannanewbaby - still a few yellow bumps I believe? Could well be joining you :)

Has anybody been thinking about maternity leave yet, how long to take? when to start? Work haven't asked yet but it's only a matter of time. I'm so miserable at work at the moment, not being treated very fairly but I don't want this to influence when I leave and then miss out on more time with bubs.

Also to those of you who say you have an anterior placenta and not felt much, to be honest I've only recently started getting biggish kicks and I don't feel much most of the time and yet mine is prosterior.

Anyway hopefully bedtime for me soon I can't seem to stay awake at night so I'm bloody shattered, lots of back and hip pain don't help. Anybody else keep waking up on your back? I know I should sleep on my side but apparently the second I'm asleep I roll onto my back...opps!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Loup I'm also having some hip pain and major ligament pain!! Hoping to get relief soon my doc said I need to get one of those preg belts that help support the baby so will be looking for one of those tomorrow if you want to check it out. I also wake up on my back every night not sure what's up with that cause I was always a side sleeper hope I'm not hurting him


----------



## dairymomma

Loup-I live two states away so seeing her isn't an issue and honestly don't think she'd notice if I unfriended her. But being a midwife, she has given out lots of good info on herbs that are safe for pregnancy and moves to help with labor pains, etc. so I hate to unfriend her altogether. It's just that some of her opinions are too strong so I just check in on her page every once in a while.

Staying yellow bump too but predicted a girl so my bump could very well be adding to the girl trend. We'll see come July. :)

As for maternity leave, we are self-employed as farmers and I'm due smack-dab in the middle of one of the busiest times of year on the farm-haying season. So the longer I work the better as it allows DH to spend more time in the field. We do have part time chore help lined up for after the baby is born but they are also field hands so again, the more I do up until baby's arrival, the better. They also have school starting in the fall (coincidentally when our harvest season really gets rolling) so my maternity leave might be cut a little shorter than I'd like but I'll get at least 6 weeks off and will ease my way back into the schedule slowly. We'll see how it goes I guess. I worked right up to the day my kids both were born so I'm hoping to do the same with this bubs. If nothing else, it gets me off my ever expanding backside and out into the fresh air once a day. :)


----------



## ferozi12

Congrats loup! And wannanewbaby, don't forget my blue bump! We've just gotten used to saying "our son" instead of just "the baby" and it's so exciting :cloud9:
I'm an A level teacher so I was worried about taking my 6 week maternity leave as it's near impossible to find a substitute for 6 weeks and I figure the school will have to simply replace me, but a colleague has offered to take my classes for the whole first term. I don't know if I'll be able to go back to work at all while I'm nursing as I have nowhere to leave the baby, our parents all work, we have no daycares here and can't afford a nanny. I'll most likely take the entire semester off and go back to work when the baby is 6 months old and taking longer breaks between feedings. I plan to take him to work with me and leave him in the creche during my class. I will continue tutoring students at home though, once the baby is around a month old.


----------



## ferozi12

By the way, for those of you having hip and back pain-I'm a yoga instructor and a few gentle poses can really alleviate some of the tension in that area. I'm not prenatal certified, so I kept up my regular routine until I hit 20 weeks and now I'm doing a very gentle prenatal routine I downloaded from yogadownload.com. It's worth browsing their classes if you're in pain, just search for the appropriate class level based on your fitness and experience. I prefer online classes because they're easy to squeeze in whenever you have time as opposed to having to go somewhere and take a class.


----------



## dairymomma

Oooo just realized I'm 20 weeks today! :happydance: Never thought I'd make it this far yet here I am...Aaahhh. Feels so good.

Well other than my twisted lower back. It's pretty icy right now where I live and I slipped a touch this morning on my way to work. Think I kinked my back a little but hoping it'll work itself out with rest. Can't afford a chiro appt until the next paycheck comes. So I'm going to spend the rest of today with my feet up, a pillow behind my back, and knitting away at a wool scarf I'm making now that I have an excuse to sit on my butt all day and not feel guilty about it. :haha:


----------



## dairymomma

20 week ultrasound went well. Tech liked the measurements he got, everything looked normal thus far (radiologist needs to review everything before final report is issued), and dr was happy with growth. U/S puts my due date on the 12th but dr won't move it because it's within 7 days of my first EDD of the 15th of July so I'm staying put. Oh well. Also found out I have an anterior placenta, which explains why I've felt movement where I've felt it (up near the top of my uterus and way down low by cervix but nothing in the middle), but all looks well. Whew!

Now just to get rid of this back pain. Sciatica is kicking it up a notch tonight and my chiro is out of town til Monday. Guess I'm going to be laying on a tennis ball and wishing for the weekend to fly by. Might have to look into a bump belt or something after all because this is honestly the worst it's been yet. Not even my go-to yoga poses are helping. Ouch...


----------



## Linnypops

Dairy - I am having a horrendous time with my back - do you think anterior placenta and back pain might be related? It seems back labour is sometimes related to it.... I'm just theorising. Any other ladies with front placenta having the same issues?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh ladies am so excited we have our 20 week scan on Monday. Defo think we`re staying team yellow. I had a dream last night that I gave birth to a baby girl. Might be because the majority think we`re going to have a girl. I am so looking forward to giving birth and meeting our little baby in July. Is it normal to be so excited LOL :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay bumblebee it's very exciting, I don't blame you! Just try not to wish pregnancy away too quickly (although that's easier said than done!) Dairymomma glad the scan went well. 

I've got my 20 week scan today. Nervous and a bit excited. Still worried they could find something wrong but not much I can do about it. I'm also really turned tonight because I was out for a leaving do last night, got home before 11 but still yawn!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

so true Munckin, I still haven't felt the baby move probably. sometimes if am lay on my back watching TV at night I can feel little things but that's it an its not every day and I don't even know if it is baby?
Good luck with the scan, I too am slightly worried if everything will be ok. You team yellow too arnt you.:thumbup:


----------



## dairymomma

Linny-I'm not sure. This is the first time I've found out where my placenta was so don't know if there's a correlation or not. This baby is transverse atm and I feel like the positioning is putting pressure on my pelvis, causing it to shift out of place and pulling on all sorts of muscles in my back. My tailbone aches all day long like I bruised it and when i walk, I can feel bones grinding in my low back. The last time this happened, my chiro got me fixed up right away but he's out of town. Talked to the dr yesterday about this because it's getting so bad and he said there's not much they can really do. He recommended warm baths (not HOT), cold packs if I felt they helped, and to keep moving. The chiro said the same thing about moving because part of my pain is caused by contracted hip flexor muscles (the muscle in front of your hips used for sitting). I sit WAY too much when my back hurts so those muscles get all tensed up. I've been doing my stretches and they are helping. Just not enough.


----------



## Linnypops

Dairy - mines a little higher up - middle of back. But same scenario - I can't sit for long periods, stretching (cow/cat) works wonders, never hurts when moving etc. I'm going to ask my midwife about some physio. Swimmings been great too. Hope you get some relief anyway! X


----------



## Loup89

I have a posterior placenta and have had some real bad back pain the last few days, worse than before its central mid/lower back. I bathed the dog yesterday and I was nearly in tears trying to lie down afterwards, not too bad today though.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Have not been on much lately really just been working on nursery it is looking great and we have bought almost all the big things we need for baby. I will post some pics soon. I have been feeling major movements and Df has even been able to feel them. I'm also experiencing some back pain and I always feel like I'm short on breath. I'm so sorry to hear how much pain some of you are experiencing hope you get some relief soon. Also never shared name we choose we are going with Ryder Jeremy Blanton anyone else have any ideas on names there liking??


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey ladies just a quick one. We've got the 20 week scan today in precisely 5 hours not that am counting. Slightly nervouse but am sure everything will be ok. Keep ur FX please ladies xx


----------



## Loup89

Fingers are crossed for you bumblebee, best of luck.

wannanewbaby - you're making me feel rather unprepared haha. We've only had an offer accepted on our house a few weeks ago so we're still waiting to move in about 8ish weeks then we can start on the nursery, I'm so impatient I want to do it nowww!! I'm going to do a bit of baby shopping on Thursday with my mum, really looking forward to it I think my DH is getting a bit baby'd out. 
Aw that's a lovely name, any reasons behind the names or just names you both like? We're really struggling, dh likes more unusual names whilst I like popular, pretty names. The only 2 we both can agree on is Keira & Isabelle. Some of my husbands choices I have to say are horrendous, I have told him this too  I'm sure he thinks the same for some of my choices though.


----------



## wannanewbaby

We'll we went with Jeremy cause that's dfs name I didn't want to do a junior so this way baby has his own name but still shares dad's name it was a good compromise for us. I totally understand what you mean about some of dhs choices some of my dfs choices were terrible glad we finally found something we both liked. Don't feel like your behind I'm just super impatient I feel kind of silly that we already have so much lol 

Gl and fx bumblebee!!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

19 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dairymomma

I'm so jealous of you ladies who get to pick out names this early! DH absolutely REFUSES to even think of names before the baby is born. He claims he needs to 'see the baby' first. So I just write my names down and bring the list to the hospital. :) I tend to gravitate towards names my DH calls 'grandparent names' (names you'd find in your grandparents generation or older) but I prefer 'vintage names'. That way my kids names are unique but not weird, and cute enough because they are coming back in style. I'm currently liking Vera for a girl but DH vetoed that one with DD so don't think it'll make the cut. Booo...


----------



## Bumblebee24

All was absolutely fine with our scan we stayed team yellow. Can't wait to meet little one in July. Found out I have an anterior placenta not quite sure wat it means or if its a bad thing. I have just heard a lot a ladies talk about it on hear saying they don't feel baby as much or they have very bad back pain x
We have two names so far one boy & one girl but I told dh that we need a few more incase people we know choose a similar name. We have 2-3 other couples due a few week before us


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dairy I think vintage names are beautiful as we'll but my Df also did not like any. I'm sure you guys will come up with the perfect name for your lo that you both love.

Bumblebee glad scan went well we get to see our little man again thurs I can't wait!! He was measuring ahead at early gender scan if he still is they may change my due date I don't mind sooner is better :)


----------



## dairymomma

Oh my achin' back...*sigh* the chiro worked me in yesterday and got my pelvis unkinked but it took alot of massaging to get my lower back muscles to relax enough to do anything with my bones. I felt pretty good yesterday then but now today, it's right back to where I started. Ugh. Hoping to do some light exercise tonight (mostly just walking at work) and FX all these yoga stretches help loosen things up.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry your having such a achy back dairymama :( 

We had our 20 week scan today I was told I also have a anterior placenta don't know why they didn't mention it at 16 week scan he is still measuring ahead but said they don't change due date unless there is a 2 week difference. Overall though scan went great and she said everything looked as it should :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

@wannanewbaby I had my 20 week scan Monday & was told the same. Are u feeling baby move yet. Am not really sometimes & very rarely I feel him/her. Main thing I wanted to hear for my 20 week scan was that baby looked as it should & thank god we got told that whoopy.
So glad ur scan went well too


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bumblebee I do feel him move pretty good but only like twice a day during the scan I could see him moving a lot but didn't feel a thing so guess we he makes some strong movements is when I feel him. But I'm like you just very grateful to hear all is ok :)


----------



## ferozi12

So happy to see all the good scans! 
wannanewbaby and bumblebee, I have anterior placenta too and I only started feeling constant movement about 5 days ago, at 22+ weeks. Yesterday I counted kicks during the most active period at night and got 40 kicks in 5 minutes! My ticker is off by a couple days, so I'm 23+3 now. 
Anyone else getting weirdly numb/tingling legs at night?? It's kind of a painful burning sensation, I think the baby's pressing on a nerve or something. I have carpal tunnel syndrome in one hand as well, so one arm and one leg keep me awake at night. I'm starting to feel very pregnant, though I still don't look it...still waiting for a legitimate bump that people can actually see!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow ferozi 40 kicks in 5 min lol you got a very active boy :) I'm glad to know I can hopefully look forward to more frequent movement in the coming weeks. I apparently am having no trouble with having a apparent bump people ask me almost daily when I'm due and what I'm having I'm sure your bump is coming very soon.


----------



## Loup89

Some days my little one wont stop kicking me and others she's rather quiet...I'm guessing this is normal for 22 weeks?
I'm quite obviously pregnant to strangers now and I don't care when people call me fatty etc but I had somebody say "you can tell you're having a girl, you just put weight on everywhere with girls" Can't say it was my favourite comment and I've not noticed it myself ah well people will say silly/annoying things.


----------



## wannanewbaby

A few people have told me that they knew I was having a boy cause my butt got bigger also not ideal guess with have to take it with a grain of salt lol


----------



## Loup89

All gone a bit quiet here...how's everyone doing?


----------



## dairymomma

I was thinking the same thing. Quiet as a mouse...

As for me, I've been hanging out more on the PARL thread and all has been pretty good so not much to update about. I'm on monthly appts now and will probably have my GD test at my next appt. Last week's appt went well other than it was a last minute appt to check for leaking amniotic fluid. No worries there though. Dr said it's just pregnancy induced incontinence. :dohh: Felt silly afterward but dr said it was the right thing to do to get checked out in case it HAD been amniotic fluid.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Ladies,

all good here, not sure if I told you all but I have an anterior placenta found out at my 20 week scan so hadn't been feeling baby. Well I started feeling baby last week and on Saturday my Hubby felt baby properly for the first time :happydance:

in fact 4 months today is my due date ekkk gosh am so excited. I think it will fly by now as I have midwife appointments every 2 weeks till my due date now.

We have started doing the nursery and its looking beautiful, much nicer than our own bedroom. 

hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I was thinking same thing :) all good here as we'll been feeling baby very regularly and loving that got almost everything we need for him just waiting for that due date me and Df are getting so excited!! Hope everyone is well


----------



## Loup89

Had my 25 week midwife appointment today and shes sending me for physio, I knew the pain I've been in couldn't be normal. Took her a while to find heartbeat too which worried me! My blood pressure is quite low but not enough to worry and everything else looks good, fundal height was measuring bang on too.

dairy - I've had the same with leakage but midwife said she didn't think it was amniotic fluid because it had stopped now. Seems a little strange advice but if I have anymore I'm to ring in. 

wannanewbaby - glad you're both doing well, you're so prepared I still don't have anywhere for her to sleep yet! 

bumblebee - I'm glad you're feeling movement now :) any reason you're seeing midwife every 2 weeks now? Is that normal where you are? I saw mine for the first time in 10 weeks and now it's every 3 weeks, kind of wish it was more because I worry so much and don't want to bother them with a phone call everyday.

Does anybody have anymore scans coming up?


----------



## dairymomma

Loup-When I went in for the leakage, the dr checked amniotic fluid levels around the baby with an ultrasound and then did a swab of my cervix. He then swiped the swab across a strip of yellow tape and said, "It didn't turn blue so it's not amniotic fluid." I saw the package the tape came in. It's the same tape I've used to check my pH levels at home! :dohh: So pretty much you can do the test at home if you have a pH kit. And mine is pretty intermittant. Sometimes I have damp undies to the point where I need to change them multiple times a day and other days I'm fine the whole day. And mostly it smells like wee now. But the dr also said it could be due to sweat too. Ahh, the joys of being pregnant...Big huge whale of a belly, toes in my ribs and fists on my bladder, boobs that are the size and shape of basketballs (but nowhere near as light), and now sweaty lady bits...Yeehaw...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Lol dairy I can't help but laugh cause so much you said sounded bang on for me as well!! I also have been having a few feet to the ribs and I get this weird pressure on my bladder I will assume is him. No big boobs but I am very small chested to begin with. I to seem to be much wetter somedays then others never thought of sweat how lovely!! I would love it if we all posted some bump pics I would love to see how everyone is coming along :) 

Loup once I get curtains and stuff up I will post pics of his nursery don't feel bad I truely think I got carried away and rushed its gonna leave me with a long wait for him to come


----------



## Bumblebee24

@loup maybe it's every 3 weeks opps I just put it in my works diary so I may have miscalculated lol baby brain & all. My 25 week check up is a week on Monday. Wat do ur midwife do or check.

@diary that is too funny ha ha ha. Agreed you sure have pointed out the best side of pregnancy :laugh2:

@wanna that will be nice to see each others nurseries. Did you find out what ur having, wat colours ur nursery


----------



## Loup89

haha dairy you summed it up perfectly, not the most attractive few months of my life. I got home from work yesterday at 4pm and in the time it took my husband to make me a cuppa I'd changed into PJs and was in bed. That's good to know about the Ph kit, shame they don't mention this it could stop a lot of worried phone calls.

wannanewbaby - my boobs are the only thing that aren't getting bigger and the one thing I wouldn't mind if they did! typical! I'll see if I can get a bump pic and upload it at some point over the weekend. I'd love to see pics when its all done, I need some nursery inspiration. We haven't moved house yet so I can't start and it's so frustrating.

Bumblebee - She just asked if I had any issues/ problems, checked blood pressure, asked about babys movement then had me lie down while she felt where baby was lying, measured bump and listened to heartbeat. I was probably there for about 10 mins it was nice and simple. I did think she would weigh me which I worried about but she didn't so I went without breakfast for nothing haha.


----------



## wannanewbaby

We'll so much for my nursery lol we had been looking at a house a bam bought it today but Df promised to re create what we did in his room here at new house. I'm excited though I love the house!! His nursery here is light blue on top and tan on bottom we did chair rail on the walls and I spelled his name in wooden letters above crib. I will def post a bump pic this weekend!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Loup I also def wouldn't mind my breast to grow but they def have not!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

@wanna ohh wow wat amazing news. How long do u think it will take for the sale to go through. Your current nusery sounds fab though, ull defo have to recreate 

Think I need my boobies to stop growing now, so far there a 36dd & am only 4ft10 so looking pretty big lol. Ill post a bump pic too once am up give me half an hour or so ;)


----------



## wannanewbaby

We can move in when ready but we had carpets cleaned and were gonna paint and get some new appliances so we probably won't move for at least a week. But I am def recreating what I did here I sent pic to my mom and she said its so cute we have to do it again lol only good thing about moving while pregnant no lifting for this girl :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Happy Mother's Day to all u current mummies & soon to be mummies xxx


----------



## ferozi12

happy mother's day to UK mummies! we celebrate in may over here. 
ive finally got a legitimate bump and for the first time a stranger asked when im due, i was so excited :)
glucose test came back normal, im not sure why i was nervous because im normal weight, active and have a healthy diet-but the thought of potentially giving up my sugar cravings was scary haha!
is anyone else's weight gain following a random pattern btw? mine isn't consistent at all, it seems to come in spurts-ill go weeks without gaining anything and then suddenly put on 3lbs in a couple of days. i know every pregnancy is different and all that, but all the guidelines seem to suggest gaining 1lb a week and that's not happening for me.


----------



## dairymomma

ferozi-that's my weight gain pattern too. I'm stuck at one weight for a few appts (maybe even go down a pound or two) and then BAM I'm up 5 lb in 2 weeks. I'm nervous about my next appt though as I'm pretty sure I'll be having my GD test (haven't failed it before but you never know...) and my bp was elevated last appt. Dr said it was prob due to stress (I was worried about leaking fluids but turned out to be nothing) but preeclampsia is on my mind now. Ugh.


----------



## Linnypops

I'm exactly the same - the weight comes on in spurts. I'm sure that 1lb a week must just be averaged over the entire 9 months, not an indication of actual gain.


----------



## ferozi12

Mine was elevated too at today's appointment and I had the exact same concern as you re: preeclampsia. I can't say I was stressed either, but I had just had a salty lunch and long drive in this awful hot weather, so that could be it. I'm supposed to monitor mine at home every day and go in if it gets any higher.
Just wondering-does anyone here have experience with or plans for natural childbirth? I've been listening to hypnobirthing tracks and trying to prepare mentally, but as this is my first I don't know what to expect at all! Also, I can't opt for epidural even if I wanted one because of a bleeding disorder, so I have no choice but be confident about this natural thing! Encouragement and/or stories would be helpful :)


----------



## dairymomma

I had natural hospital births with DS and DD, though it was more because I was more scared of the epidural needle than labor. :haha: (I also opted against the IV meds that take the edge off because I've gotten sick after being given similar meds and was warned I could have the same thing happen.) As for pain control, I did the breathing exercises we were taught in our childbirthing class, watched TV to distract myself, walked the halls with DH (they wouldn't let me out of the bed unless someone was with me) until I couldn't stand through a contraction, sat on the birthing ball, and had DH put counter-pressure on my lower back when I hit transition. And, honestly, it wasn't that bad. Once it started kicking up a notch to the point where I was thinking about pain meds, I was already in transition and it was less than an hour later I was ready to push so I wouldn't have had time to get meds anyway. And once you start pushing, you are bearing down enough to cancel out most of the contraction pain. At least that's how it was for me.


----------



## Loup89

We had our 4d scan yesterday and she is definitely a girl, not to mention so beautiful, she sucked her thumb and was resting her head on her hand, exactly how me and my husband sleep :) I keep forgetting this bump pic I'll have to get one sorted.

oh wow wannanewbaby! Time to start again, how exciting though. Are you stressed about the move? I'm totally fed up with the chain going on with our house, we're ready to move but they aren't arghh! 

ferozi - I've given up weighing myself It was getting depressing, one week no gain the next 3/4lbs! Birth plans...not too sure there, I'm terrifed after my mc, it was so incredibly painful I just don't know how I'll cope so I've said I'll just have to go with whatever happens. I wouldn't worry about not having an epidural, most women I know don't intend to have one anyway.

dairy - I'm worried about GD too but at least they test so things can get sorted out if anything like that is to happen. My midwife was surprised when my bp was low so maybe it's not so uncommon to have slightly elevated reading? I'm sure you'll be fine :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Think we're just about finished doing babys nusery, just need to get a large rug & arm chair. Wat do you ladies think x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bumblebee24

Think it looks better in person as the strips look pretty harsh on the pic but the room can take it as its quite big
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bumblebee that is absolutely beautiful to me what a amazing nursery!! I will take a few pic of ours even though it isn't done. And I will also do a bump pic since it was my idea lol 

As for the house we have changed our minds the seller started making changes as last minute we just backed out and got our money back I'm ok with it because didn't feel like right time me and Df decided to start looking again when he is around 1. 

Hope everyone is feeling and doing great :)


----------



## Loup89

bumblebee your nursery is stunning! It all works so well together, I love the stripes on the wall and even your curtain tie backs, so cute! AHH how crazy is it were at the nursery decorating stage already haha.

wannanewbaby - That's bit annoying about the house but saves you redoing the nursery, moving is quite stressful too I can't say I'm looking forward to our move. I'm glad you got your money back too.

AFM - I'm doing great thanks :) went to hospital on Thursday night due to no movement from baby, I literally tried everything to get her moving but nothing worked, turns out she was just fine and hasn't stopped moving since. The midwife there was fab though and told me I did the right thing and to come back if she ever does it again just to be sure shes ok. I can't believe how much bigger my bump is in just a week, I think she's had a bit of a growth spurt going on!


----------



## Loup89

Suppose I'll go first then 
 



Attached Files:







bump.JPG
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wannanewbaby

Loup your bump is beautiful and actually quite small to me. And I def agree you did right thing going if she wasn't moving. I'm going to call my doc in morning due to a major increase in bh today I'm trying to increase my fluid intake and see if that helps. I'm so happy that we all have made it this far July is going to be a Amazing month!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Excuse mess in pic took pic at house my Df is doing construction on lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks ladies, I am pretty pleased looking forward for some more nursery pics. Wow everyone's bumps are looking fab so cute xx
@wannababy ur rite July is going to be a very exciting month. 

i booked in my antenatal classes yesterday they start beginning of June. I also want to book in a tour of the birthing unit just to familiarise myself with the place. Is anyone else doing classes etc.

Here's my bump pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg everyone has the cutest bumps!! I am not doing any classes or anything but maybe I should might look into that. Me and Df have decided to do another 3d/4d scan at 30 weeks so I'm really excited about that looking forward to being able to see some of little mans features :)


----------



## dairymomma

I did the classes when I was expecting my son but it was only because I wanted to learn about natural labor techniques (like breathing) and tour the maternity ward. I felt I didn't need any of the baby care stuff because I am the oldest of 7 kids and changing diapers, feeding babies, and bathing little ones was nothing new to me but I did end up learning alot anyway. I was glad I went. However, this is my 3rd child and I don't think I'd learn anything new. The only thing I'd possibly like is a tour of the maternity ward at the new hospital I'm delivering at and I might be able to set up that up on my own. 

Ugh...Magnesium deficiency is not fun. How do I know I'm deficient? Easy. I get instant constipation if I don't take a magnesium supplement every day. And by instant constipation, I mean INSTANT constipation. Nothing relieves it either other than my mag citrate capsules. Trouble is if you take too much magnesium, it can REALLY make you go iykwim. And I had to up my dosage today so I'm feeling it now. Bathroom breaks every hour and my poor backside feels like it's on fire. This is horrible. At least baby is making sure I'm aware that he/she has learned which way is up and which way is down. I'm getting bops _waaayyy_ down low. Like millimeters from my cervix. Ouch!


----------



## ferozi12

anyone got the third trimester blues? i feel like my mood has taken a nosedive since i was about 27 weeks and its getting worse. im tired and sad all the time and don't understand why, this pregnancy has been physically very easy, i was happy and excited till just a while ago-now nothing seems to cheer me up. i feel guilty for feeling this way because this is our rainbow baby and i have so much support from family, but i still feel really alone all the time. dh and i were the youngest in our group of friends to be married (we've been together since middle school, so same friends) and now we're the first to be having a child and it's just...lonely. not a single one of my female friends has really been around this whole pregnancy and i don't feel like i can talk to any of them about stuff on my mind anymore. we don't go out on weekends anymore since all our friends smoke and every place they hang out is smoky. nobody has made an effort to include us or take any real interest in the pregnancy and a few of our closest friends moved abroad this year. maybe im feeling it more cause im hormonal? i don't know.
also, we're really not that young, we're both 26 and i never thought i would feel like such an anomaly.


----------



## Linnypops

Ferozi - Sorry to hear things are a bit rough atm....It's funny because this morning I went onto one of those 'What stage your baby is at' sites, looked at the pics etc, and read what baby's up to...then read about what's happening in our bodies and it mentions specifically getting the blues at this point. If it's about not seeing people then best I can suggest is signing up to ante-natal classes, perhaps an ante-natal yoga class and other things where you'll meet local mums at the same stage as you..Making friends through there also means you'll stay in touch through maternity leave too....because being on your own all day with a baby can be tough so having friends in the same boat will be good.

X


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ferozi I'm sorry your feeling that way I to notice that some things are upsetting to me more lately and i seem to be stressing very easily, but I totally understand why you want friends around everyone needs support I really hope things start to turn around and you start feeling more cheerful soon


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ferozi am so sorry ur feeling so low Hun :hugs:
Like u said ur feeling alone as ur the first to do everything out of all ur friends. Am 26 too & most certainly not the first out of my group of girls a few of us are married & some on to their second child so don't for one minuet think ur too young. Yes we're young but I think it's a lovely age to have a baby old enough to have matured into the people we are today but young enough to run around after little one.
I think wat linnypops said maybe join a club or anti-natal classes I'll meet mums or just contact ur current friends & arrange some girly time together. Let them know ur feeling a little low true friends will be there for u. Maybe a girly afternoon at someone's house or meal out xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Ladies hope we`re all well.
so I had a mini melt down last night at my parents house. 
To cut a long story short my cousin, who has the work ethic of a fish. She's always calling in sick just because she cant be bothered. Realises fully on my auntie with child care and at least twice a week sometimes more, she will go for hers & her daughters tea simply because she cant afford to feed herself and her daughter or just because she cant be bothered.

She split up with the child's farter last December, the child is now 3. To be honest its the best thing she could of done as he's a complete waste of space. Controlled her & was just a general waste of space

Well she`s pregnant again yep to him. She's only 6weeks+4, which am sorry you would know the exact days if you weren't trying. She was in A&E Tuesday as she said she had been bleeding. She said it started in the morning but didn't go until she knew my sister was finishing work later that day, she works at the hospital. Am sorry but I know you`ll all back me up here the first sign of blood I was straight down to either my GP or the doctors.
Its not just this that makes my think it there are other things too but I just cant help but feel she's making the whole thing up. She knows I had a few early scans this time round from bleeding and I think she wants one too. I don't believe she knows I had a miscarriage before this baby but the thought of her lying about such a thing drove me insain last night. 
I cant stand hearing about her and this baby at the moment and I know its so wrong :nope: 

sorry ladies :cry:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Believe me I totally understand where your coming from my dfs sister announced she was preg 2 weeks after me she already has a 4 year old who she can barely care for and this time the father has already hit her and few times and once even knocked her tooth out but she continues to stay with him she thinks he is great!! I already bought everything for baby because they wanted me and her to have a baby shower together and I refuse!! So don't feel bad it's hard when you wanted something so bad and had to work so hard to get it and then been so nervous to lose it and there are other people who get it at drop of a hat and it's the last thing they need.


----------



## ferozi12

Am feeling so much better, thank you everyone for the support! :hugs: I think it was just hormonal blues because one day I woke up and just felt like myself again. And knowing I'll be full term in six weeks, when exactly this time last year we found out our baby didn't have a heartbeat, is making me so grateful again. I did start taking a pregnancy-safe omega 3/DHA supplement because I heard it helps with hormonal mood swings-not sure if it's made a difference but it certainly can't hurt.
Bumblebee, that does sound frustrating and I know exactly what you mean. I'd be frustrated too. My SIL has a lovely ten year old whom she has absolutely no interest in and she keeps talking about how I shouldn't be surprised if I'm not attached to my newborn because she didn't care much for hers and it drives me mad. When we're so happy and excited about our little ones on the way, it's natural to be frustrated by others who take it all for granted. I find it helpful to rant about all the stupid things people say/do in my private preggo journal because it helps me be more gracious on a day to day basis then :)
Am attaching a snapshot from our 3D scan, it was 3 weeks ago but keep forgetting to share! We didn't get many clear shots because the baby wasn't cooperating, but I can't stop looking at the ones we did get!
 



Attached Files:







vlcsnap.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ferozi what a beautiful pic we will also be doing that at 30 weeks I'm so excited to see my little man and some of his cute features!! I'm really regretting I didn't do weekly pics of my belly or keep a journal :( but either way we are all almost there and I'm so grateful!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

what a great picture ferozi12. My mother in law so wants us to get a 4d Scan but me & hubby aren't really too sure x


----------



## Loup89

Sorry to see some of you have been having a hard time! I've been there too lately which is why I haven't been on here much.
I found out my husband has been sending messages to a girl he works with, 'joking' about joining her in bed and suggesting they meet up/ send pics to each other. I'm beyond devastated, I never thought the man I love had it in him to do this but after a crazy few weeks we're working through things, it's definitely killed my excitement for everything though, I can't wait to have her here but something has definitely changed in the way I feel. 

Ferozi - thats a beautiful picture, I often wonder what my baby looks like now, it was 5 weeks ago we had our 3d scan. They look so much chunkier and new born baby like the further on you are.

I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the last stretch, we nearly have our little ones in our arms!


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm so sorry loup I did see the thread where you were discussing the issue with your dh and I'm so sorry he put you through that glad to hear that you will be trying to work it out I know that was a hard choice for you and I hope in the end he realizes how lucky he is and you guys can put this behind you and enjoy your baby girl


----------



## wannanewbaby

It's been pretty quite here but wanted to share my 3d/4d ultrasound
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## celine

It is indeed quiet, how is everyone?

Im hitting 35 weeks this week and started pregnancy yoga. I was so emotional as the others in the class were all having their first. When asking around the room to say what is their ideal birth they all said pain free and i bit my tongue to not say a live birth but instead a smooth delivery :)
I was also so aware of the heaviness of the baby in my pelvis and it came over me that oh wow there really is a baby in there..this is real..this is it.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Hi Celine glad all is going well and we are at 31 weeks just counting down the days I'm so ready his room is done i just want him in there now. Hope everyone else is doing well. Can't wait to start hearings some birth announcements from the ones due in early July :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi ladies, 
Hope ur all well. Like wananewbaby. I'm 31 weeks, 32 on Thursday. We had the tour of the hospital yesterday. It just became so real & we both got a really excited that it wasn't too far away now.
I really thought I didn't have a birth plan but I realised I did when seeing the midwife birthing unit. It just seems such a more chilled enviroment but you can only go there if ur labor doesn't need to be watched closely & u haven't been induced with hormon drip. There's only so much pain relief they can give you there, no eppidural. There is no bed as such, more a massive pile of cushions, large birthing pool, own bathroom, tea coffee making facilities, flat screen TV, bubble/light tube thing. I have my fingers & toes crossed that I can at least spend quite a bit of my labor there but to be honest I just want healthy baby & healthy me.
I start my anti natal classes a week on Thursday & finish work 25th June. It can't come soon enough :happydance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bumblebee glad you got to tour hospital and figured out what will hopefully be your birthplan I hope you get to spend a lot of your time there like you want. And hope your maternity leave comes quickly!!


----------



## dairymomma

whoops! Somehow my subscription for this thread got deleted. Anyway, 33 weeks for this lady here and I'm super tired (not sleeping well at night), hugely swollen thanks to a heat wave and water retention, and my back is slowly getting better with regular chiro appts. Just hoping I can get through the next 7 weeks without whining too much. :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Dairy I totally hear you on the sleepless nights and swelling. It's already in the 90s here someday I swear I'm melting


----------



## ferozi12

Good to hear everyone's getting so close-cant believe were almost there! I'm 35+ weeks now and since my mom had us all at 35-37 weeks (no complications) she keeps getting me excited about how I could have an impatient one too! I'm glad he's holding on in there though, we just finished shifting, the nursery isn't done-though its getting there-and tomorrow is my last day at work! Thank goodness I'm a teacher and get summer holidays! I haven't been sleeping much because of the terrible heat-its over 100 degrees and humid and the AC barely takes care of it. That's my only complaint though :)
Had a lovely baby shower from friends last week and a growth scan showed bubs is about 5.5lbs now!


----------



## ferozi12

By the way, has anyone else been having REALLY long BH contractions? I don't get them often (a few a day, irregular ones) but when I do my whole belly tightens and there's a lot of pressure all over and I timed them and they last 2-3 minutes! Its quite uncomfortable now and sometimes even wakes me up at night. It also makes me feel like I need to go to the loo immediately but when I do theres usually no reason to go.


----------



## wannanewbaby

i have def been having the braxton hicks and they also make me feel like i got to go to restroom but my do not last that long maybe its a sign your getting closer maybe mention it to doc next time you go


----------



## Bumblebee24

No braxton hicks for me, well not that I've noticed. I so don't want to go over due but I can see it happening. My mum was 10days-a week early with both me & my sis so u never no xxx


----------



## InChristAlone

So how is everyone getting on? Not long now! 37 weeks today.. can't believe it!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh my inchrist you could literally have that baby any day how exciting!!! I'm doing good just a lot of pain in ribs and really struggling with Braxton hicks lately which make me nervous they make me think I'm having early labor cause they last all day long but not painful so not gonna complain think my body just has to practice.


----------



## celine

37+1 for me today, had mw appointment all ok, baby slightly engaged.


----------



## dairymomma

35+3 (I think) for me and baby is still really high. Butt is in my ribs most of the time and it's so uncomfy. Can't wait for the next week and a half to go by so I can start labor watching. I NEED this baby to come sooner. Having some achy, crampy stuff but it's not regular and no increase in discharge so dr isn't worried. I see him on Monday anyway. Just really tired. And nesting. OMG am I EVER nesting...


----------



## ferozi12

37+3 here! Baby slightly engaged as of last appointment and I'm religiously bouncing on my ball, having sex, taking walks around the mall...anything to help get my body and baby ready! How's everyone feeling? I'm almost disappointed by how okay I feel every morning lol


----------



## dairymomma

Nesting. Oh and aching. I'm getting REALLY bad round ligament pain of late if I walk. Like 'OUCH! It feels like something is ripping in half!" bad pains. I know it's RLP because it's strictly on the right side and my right round ligament has been super duper tight this whole pregnancy. I have had a few ouchy, pinchy crampy things too but nothing that I'd get excited about. I think things are just gearing up for labor since baby is still quite high. But another 10 days and she or he can come any time. Preferably sooner! :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am struggling horribly with SPD didn't even know what that was but about 25 weeks I found out all about it and the last 2 days it has gotten much worse!! I'm praying my doc won't let me go over to much cause I know I won't get any relief till he is out.


----------



## sedgeez

Been a while since I've posted here!

I have spd too, I've had it since 16 weeks and it's only got worse. It's unbearable at night at this point. I've had physio but it didn't help. 

I'm 34 weeks and 5 days now and as soon as I hit 37 I'll be trying to move this little lady out. I have internally bruised ribs too. I'm near enough bed bound at this point :nope:

Today I noticed my clear discharge has increased a lot and it's also more stringy and thick, instead of water like. And I think I've been having some mild braxton hicks too.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Sedgeez u poor thing hope u get to meet baby sooner rather than later. Am really keen to know wat things your going to try to get baby in the move as I too would like to try from 37-38 weeks x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sedgeez glad to know I'm not alone but hate we're sharing such horrible symptoms. Really hope we both get some relief soon and please share any techniques you try as I will def try them as well.


----------



## celine

I have alot of plans this weekend so from sunday night ill start trying to kick this one out :)


----------



## dairymomma

1 week and counting! :haha: I think I got spoiled when I had my kids at 37 weeks and it's going to be so hard to go over that with this baby. (I'm almost certain I'm going to go closer to my due date this time.) 36 week appt today and dr was happy. Measuring right on, hb was 140s as usual, baby is head down, and my bp was slightly high but came down by the end of my appt so dr wasn't concerned. I'm dilating a little too (only at a 1cm but that's more than I was before!) and cervix is softening even if it's still long and high.


----------



## InChristAlone

I've not been very aware of BH, not sure that I've felt any - from the beginning of next week might try to get things going to avoid artificial induction if I can - any tips from anyone?? I've heard raspberry leaf tea is good and also clary sage oil... anything worked for any of you or anyone you know?

I've been having some quite intense pains at times, I think it's when baby is low and I have jeans or a waistband pressing on her.. also sometimes she feels very low and it feels like she's pressing on my cervix, but I think she's still moving around in there and hasn't settled down.. people keep saying that my bump is still quite high.

Looking forward to Wimbledon next week so will be very happy sitting on my birthing ball and watching that whilst awaiting her arrival! :)


----------



## Linnypops

InChrist - I've been doing RLT but apparently it doesn't bring on labour sooner it helps with the labour itself though....I have heard nipple stimulation that mimics breast feeding stimulates oxytocin which is the hormone that brings on the milk and also the contractions...I know it's worked very rapidly for some women and not so much for others...I'm wary of trying it too early! :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Today I'm having some period type cramps it feels like I could start any min!! Is this normal??


----------



## ferozi12

Sorry to hear about the spd sedgeez and wannanewbaby, hope you meet your little ones very soon! I also occasionally feel like I'm going to start my period and get very crampy in my lower back but it fades away just as I think it could be the start of anything!
I'm getting very anxious now though because I live in Karachi, Pakistan and there is so much unrest in the city we are very worried about making it to the hospital when I'm in labor. The situation changes from day to day and my hospital is about 30 minutes away. The plan is to go as soon as I'm in early labor rather than waiting for active labor to begin, but as I've never been through it before I just hope I know what to look for. 38 weeks and counting...


----------



## dairymomma

Oooch, I'm having back pains like you wouldn't believe. They don't really feel like true labor as they are more like very mild period aches, not even cramps I'd say, and nothing is regular but ooooo, they sure are uncomfortable. I think I just overdid it (MAJOR nesting spell this morning) and didn't drink enough water today so I'm feet up, guzzling H2O, and going to bed pretty soon. Also thinking baby turned back to back because I was feeling this yesterday too and it sorta reminds me of the back labor contractions I had with DS who came sunny side up. It's def not labor but my belly has dropped a bit and baby is making me pee every hour now so I'm thinking/HOPING this is a sign that labor will be sooner rather than later...


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey ladies hope ur all doing well. I had my baby shower this weekend & found it quite emotional. It was at my mums so got there early & had a little cry. Told her I felt like I shouldn't be having a baby shower as we haven't got anything to celebrate yet. I've suddenly become really nervous again. I can't even say wat am thinking but am sure u can guess.

I finish work on Wednesday so think that might be playing a part in me being nervous, as I've worked full time since I was 15. 

I just want my baby in my arms & to arrive safely. My hubby keeps saying he can't wait to see its little face & give them a snuggle, so cute. I just don't no how I would go on if anything happen. Sorry ladies if I've put I've worried any of u or put a downer on the thread as I no we should all be getting really excited at this stage. Maybe it's my hormones :shrug:


----------



## InChristAlone

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all doing well. I had my baby shower this weekend & found it quite emotional. It was at my mums so got there early & had a little cry. Told her I felt like I shouldn't be having a baby shower as we haven't got anything to celebrate yet. I've suddenly become really nervous again. I can't even say wat am thinking but am sure u can guess.
> 
> I finish work on Wednesday so think that might be playing a part in me being nervous, as I've worked full time since I was 15.
> 
> I just want my baby in my arms & to arrive safely. My hubby keeps saying he can't wait to see its little face & give them a snuggle, so cute. I just don't no how I would go on if anything happen. Sorry ladies if I've put I've worried any of u or put a downer on the thread as I no we should all be getting really excited at this stage. Maybe it's my hormones :shrug:

Don't worry, I think it's perfectly natural to be anxious and you are allowed to feel totally however you feel, there's no 'right' or 'wrong' way to feel and I think sometimes we put too much pressure on ourselves! If it makes you feel any better, you're not alone. I can totally relate to how you're feeling.. I'm finding it very hard to get excited, not because I'm not excited about the baby.. I'm just finding it hard to dare to believe that we'll have a good outcome this time. I'm really struggling with people and all of their "it's so exciting!" which I'm getting ALL the time... I'm glad it's exciting for them, I'm terrified!! I really resent them as it just highlights for me that I'm missing out on the excitement, which feels like another thing that's stolen from what happened last time.. just think though, chances are that everything will be absolutely fine and in a few weeks time our babies will be safely here in our arms and we can stop worrying!

I too hope I haven't put a downer on the thread, don't mean to - I just really wanted you to know that you're not alone as it's not a fun place to be :) do some nice things for yourself on your maternity leave, I've been enjoying relaxing and just being 'me', took a while to get into it but I could get very used to it!! :)

Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I have never experienced a 3rd trimester loss but I imagine if I had I would feel exactly as you do so do not feel bad for sharing that's what this thread was for so we could all share our feelings with others who could relate but as inchrist has said it's more likely to be a positive outcome this time.


----------



## Bumblebee24

@wannanewbaby thank you but I didn't experience a 3rd tri lose, if I did I could reason with my emotions. What a strong women you must have to be to get through something like that.

Honestly @InChristAlone I honour your strength :hugs:


----------



## InChristAlone

Bumblebee24 said:


> @wannanewbaby I didn't experience a 3rd tri lose if I did I could reason with my emotions. What a strong women you must have to be to get through something like that.
> 
> Honestly @InChristAlone I honour your strength :hugs:

Thank you ladies, you're really kind.. it's not very much of my strength (hence my username!:) ) and we've all been in tough situations, which is why we're members of this group! 

Your emotions are entirely reasonable, please don't think for a second that they're not - anyone who has experienced anything but the happy side of pregnancy loses the innocence of pregnancy, and that's really hard to regain. I have a friend who suffered 3 miscarriages, so-called 'early' ones at or before 12 weeks, and she just had her rainbow baby in February - but she was saying to me the other day how she'd struggled throughout her pregnancy as she now had personal experience of things not going to plan. It's entirely normal to feel anxious, be kind to yourself :hugs: x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Sorry bumblebee I thought you had either way it's normal that we're all anxious at this point were getting so close to what we have waited for take home babies are coming very soon :)


----------



## celine

I agree with what an emotional time this has been. When packing the hospital bag it me a good few hours to realize i hadnt packed for the baby...i was thinking of the mmc when i was rushed to the delivery ward. I left with no baby. It felt like i was jinxing myself when i chose the babys clothes and i didnt put too much thought into it this time.


----------



## Rainbow2103

I haven't been on in some time but my little one decided to put in an appearance 10 weeks early. So instead of enjoying my last few weeks of pregnancy I am enjoying a 7 week old baby instead! Has taken some getting my head round!


----------



## Bumblebee24

WOW Rainbow massive congratulations first one of us hurray. Hope you and little one are doing well. When where you able to take baby home. Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## ferozi12

Congratulations Rainbow!! 

Had my doctor's appointment today and I'm scheduled to be induced on Monday if baby doesn't show up by then (I'll be 39+5). I have a bleeding disorder and will need a transfusion before or during labor, so my doctor doesn't want to risk waiting any longer in case there isn't time for that. Really hoping it happens naturally before I'm admitted on Sunday, though! I had my heart set on a natural birth with minimal intervention and everyone makes it sound like it is nearly impossible to go without pain meds on Pitocin. Any encouraging stories on here??


----------



## InChristAlone

ferozi12 said:


> Congratulations Rainbow!!
> 
> Had my doctor's appointment today and I'm scheduled to be induced on Monday if baby doesn't show up by then (I'll be 39+5). I have a bleeding disorder and will need a transfusion before or during labor, so my doctor doesn't want to risk waiting any longer in case there isn't time for that. Really hoping it happens naturally before I'm admitted on Sunday, though! I had my heart set on a natural birth with minimal intervention and everyone makes it sound like it is nearly impossible to go without pain meds on Pitocin. Any encouraging stories on here??

I'm in a similar boat, meeting with my consultant after a scan tomorrow to discuss plan for induction at my due date if she doesn't come naturally before, I share your wishes for a natural birth and concerns about induction! I'd love to be in the birthing pool for example but know I definitely can't be if I'm induced. I spoke to someone last week who said that yes it can be more intense when you're induced, but almost if you prepare yourself for that then it can turn out OK & doesn't mean that you have to have pain meds - breathing etc. is still really useful... I hope that helps!


----------



## ferozi12

He's here!! My baby boy arrived yesterday, 30th June at 4 in the afternoon weighing 6.1lbs. He is perfect and we are over the moon!! I won't share my birth story because it was traumatic, but in the end I got my pain med free vaginal delivery of a healthy baby and we are both doing fantastic :)
Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## Bumblebee24

:happydance: yay ferozi congratulations Hun. Sorry to hear it was traumatic but like you say he's here now


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats ferozi so glad you guys are both doing well and you have a healthy baby :)


----------



## sedgeez

Spent the last five hours at the hospital with contractions.
They monitored me and baby and said I am having contractions. Im not dilated yet though, she said something about just fitting a finger tip in, but thats it. I would of thought it meant that was some dilation.

Anyway she said Im in early labour so I need to keep an eye on my contractions and if they get more frequent or worse to come back.
So now we wait

I'm in a lot of pain and the cervical exam hurt like hell. My spd is playing up because of how I had my legs during the exam so now that hurts too.

I'm feeling a bit fed up right now with these pains but Atleast there's some progress.

Congrats to the ladies who have given birth :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Omg Sedgeez you could be holding lo very soon!! So exciting!!! Def keep updated


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies 

Quickly popping in to say baby Elka Rose was born 1/7/14 weighing 8lb 4oz. We're still in hospital but hopefully out today. Will post a pic soon

Congratulations ferozi! X


----------



## Bumblebee24

Massive congratulations linnypop xx
Ohh gosh good luck sedgeez keeping everything crossed that ur labor progresses nicely for you. Try to keep relaxed & calm Hun


----------



## InChristAlone

Congratulations to everyone who has had their precious babies and sedgeez good luck with everything! I hope it all progresses smoothly for you.

I had a sweep yesterday and am booked in for induction on Sunday morning if nothing happens before then... praying that it does! Am bouncing on my birthing ball, going for lots of walks and drinking raspberry leaf tea! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Hang in there sedgeez! 

Just updating quick. Went to bed with somewhat regular BH Tuesday night expecting them to stop but woke up at 11:30 to regular tightenings in my belly. We went to the hospital at 2:30am as I was CERTAIN I was getting to transition-legs were quivering, contractions every 3-4 min, feeling feverish, and the cramps HURT. I was so disappointed to find out I was only a 4 but reassured that I was in active labor. Baby girl Rita was born just before 8am Wednesday morning. We're doing good and home already. I'm floating on :cloudnine:.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Oh wow so many babies born!!!! Congrats to all who have there los can't wait for my turn!!!!


----------



## celine

My rainbow waa born july third her due date!
We had picked out the name isabelle and love the meaning behind it, it was also my sisters name, she died born at 7m gestation, my brother is the rainbow born from that.
When i lost my fourth pregnancy i had a loverly hospital nurse comfort me, i didnt rememebr her name til i saw her on july third where she helped deliver Isabelle. Her name, is also Isabelle. :)


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats Celine! Glad everything went okay and love the name! We had Isabella on our list but I liked Rita just a little more so we went with that instead.


----------



## Loup89

Hi ladies! Congratulations to those who have already have their babies!!! I'm ridiculously jealous! Due date in 4 days but I'm so uncomfortable I just need her out even though I'm terrified at the same time.
Haven't been on here much as I finally moved house at 36 weeks, busy sorting the house and had our wedding anniversary last week, I even painted the nursery a few days ago. 
Have cramps everyday and have done for a few weeks now, stabbing pains down below too but that's all I can say in terms of signs. Will keep you all posted. Hope everyone is well? Xx


----------



## InChristAlone

Our beautiful girl was born on her due date, 4 July. All went well although my labour progressed very quickly and from being 2-3cm dilated to her being born took about 28 minutes! Which was too quick really & I was in shock! She was back to back too which made the whole thing much more uncomfortable, but she's here and she's perfect :) now just to get the hang of this sleep thing! :) good luck to those still waiting and hope all is good with the new babies.


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats InChristAlone! And WOW!!! 28 minutes? I'd be happy if I had a labor less than 12 hours! :haha: Glad things went well and hopefully you get the sleep thing figured out soon. We're still trying to get that down over here too. Little miss is showing all signs of being a midnight owl. :winkwink:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats inchrist!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Massive congratulation & wat a quick labor ohh gosh x


----------



## sedgeez

Congrats to all those who have had their babies! So jealous! 

I'm still yet to have mine. Still having pains, slow early labour is horrible! She is also back to back so I'm really feeling it in my back.

We are currently moving house too which is really adding the stress.
Add ontop of that my spd, sciatica, and nausea and I'm ready for her to get here! :haha:

I thought things were progressing yesterday as I started getting regular contractions 7-8 mins apart, so painful I couldn't move. I put the TENS machine on, expecting to end up at the hospital at the night, but after using it for a few hours they seemed to go away! :dohh:

When I saw the midwife in Wednesday morning she told me she was as engaged as she was at the last appointment (4/5). Then that night I felt her drop lower. It was slightly painful. Very uncomfortable, and walking was weird. It's true what they say about it feeling like walking with a bowling ball between your legs. My bump was visibly even lower too. The next day I woke up to a lot of new big stretchmarks on my very lower tummy that seem to have come out of nowhere. So she's definitely more engaged, but it have no idea how much. Although with it being enough to feel it that way and give me these stretchmarks I'm thinking nearly fully!

So to out it simply, I'm still waiting, I'm super uncomfortable and I just want her here! :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh sedgeez you poor thing on two accounts, ur moving house so close to giving birth & two how uncomfortable you are.
Don't think my baby has dropped any more since my last midwife appointment if you recent experience is anything to go by but we'll find out for sure on Monday.

It's a full moon tomorrow night am hoping that might play a part in helping us ladies along?


----------



## sedgeez

I'm so stupid. 

It thought I was 4/5 engaged a few weeks ago as the midwife wrote brim in the notes but didn't right how engaged. I thought brim was 4/5. 

But on Wednesday another midwife said I was the same as last time, but she's written 3/5 so I've been more engaged than I thought. 

And that night she dropped even more so god knows what I am now 
:dohh:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I am totally with you Sedgeez my SPD is making me miserable as well and my lo is sitting super low to I feel him all in my hips and I am now peeing every 30 min hopefully we both get relief soon last 2 days I have been having a lot of BH and menstraul type cramps are you having those to??


----------



## dairymomma

Wanna-peeing every hour was my thing the day before I went into labor. It was oddly like every labor sign I had was doing the opposite. I went from 'clear outs' to constipated, TONS of cramps/BH to absolutely none, nesting/energized to blah/tired, etc. Hope it's a sign for you too!

Sedgeez-I feel for you. I was super uncomfy those last few days and I was moving furniture because we had to empty out two rooms for the electrician to do some wiring. I know it's not exactly like moving a whole house so I can't empathize with that but I do know the discomfort of having to pack and haul and move stuff with a bowling ball (that head butts and kick boxes) sitting on your bladder. Oooch...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow dairymama it's like your talking about me I was having tons of loose bms and now I'm backed up again tons of BH and cramping and still peeing a lot I got doc on Monday May get her to check for any dilation. 

If you guys aren't to busy would love to see some pics of these new LOs!!!


----------



## sedgeez

I'm having a lot of bh lately. I start to get excited hoping it will progress :haha:

My belly is so itchy from those new stretchmarks that appeared very low over night after she dropped more on Wednesday. It's horrible because it's also sore and when I scratch it, it makes it sore and doesn't relieve the itch :dohh:

Hoping she will arrive soon.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well just got back from my midwife appointment & baby is measuring 37 week & am currently 38+4 but the midwife didn't seem worried. Due date is 10 days away but I can't see this baby is going to make an appearance any time soon. Baby is in the right place & midwife said he/she is very low which is good but I don't feel the heaviness people subscribe?
My next appointment is in 2 weeks so ill be 40+4 & only then will I be offered a sweep.
I really don't want to go over but only time will tell I suppose :wacko:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Got my appt in 30 min will update when I leave hoping they say something is going on down there


----------



## wannanewbaby

well just went to doc and im 1cm and she said very soft!! but either way I have my induction scheduled for sunday!!!! omg 6 days she said I wont start labor till moday though cause im going in at 8 pm on sunday and have to sleep with something inside me by my cervix. but I cant believe it Monday i will meet my son!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

How exciting wannanewbaby. I can't believe here in the uk they don't check us. They won't even concider a sweep of cervical check until your over 40 weeks pregnant.


----------



## wannanewbaby

I'm sorry bumblebee hopefully you don't go late I think that's terrible they won't even try to give you guys relief till your that late


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, just wanted to congratulate you all for making it full term, and best of luck during your deliveries... I wish I could've spent the journey with you all, but after several months of healing after my mc in Nov 13, Im pregnant again. Keep your fingers crossed for me.. hoping by March will finally have my baby! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats swampmaiden and FX this is your sticky rainbow baby!


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys just wanted to come and congratulate you on your babies. My twins would've been due on the 27th. Wanted to join swampmaiden in telling you that I just got a bfp this morning so am keeping everything crossed. Xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Swamp maiden and neesaw so happy to hear about your bfp!! I really hope you both have sticky beans this time!! Just to update I went started having contractions on July 17th went to l & d and they said I was only 1cm and come back when contractions were stronger I went home for 3 hours and couldn't stand the pain I went pee and there was a lot of blood so my df called a ambulance and by the time I got to l&d I was 8 cm and no time for epidural so my baby boy was born all natural on the 18th at 4:18 am he was 8lbs and 20 1/2 inches long


----------



## swampmaiden

Thanks so much ladies.. and so glad to hear about your successfully deliveries.. I can't even imagine that far ahead yet. Check in on us under the March Rainbows thread sometime :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies do you remember me? Congrats on all your beautiful babies, so lovely to catch up xx I lost my daughter at 21+3 in March - but I got my bfp last Saturday! 4+1 today, due 1st April., congrats swamp maiden and nessaw xx what are your due dates? Can I come and join you in the March group because no ones coming to my April group yet :( xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Congratulation to those ladies who have their BFP & may I wish you all a h&h 9 months xxx
Well it's my due date today & not a single twinge or niggle looks like we're in it for the long run baby, please make an appearance before the end of this month pretty please


----------



## sedgeez

Congrats to all these beautiful new rainbows :) I wish everyone a happy and healthy 9 months. 

I'm now 2 days over due. I see a consultant on Monday about the possibility of being induced due to my spd. But I'm hoping she will come before then. My last cervical exam a few days ago shown my cervix was still at the back, but I'm hoping its changed now. 

I've had some pain there yesterday and have lost bits of my plug but none with blood on it yet.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bumble and Sedgeez sorry to hear you guys are overdue hope your doctors can help you get them babies into your arms very soon!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well finally our July rainbow made her way into the world 00:14 on saturday morning by emergency c-section here's our story:
We're home now. Started loosing my plug & show Friday morning with tightenings & irregular contraction through our the day. I had noticed she hadn't been moving as much over the past week so at about 5.30pm called triage to see wat they said. They said get some tea then come in to be monitored due to her movements. Got there 7-7.30 & was monitored for 30mins but through the last big contraction it showed a dip from 140-50 beats per min. They though she might of slipped off the monitor & said I need to do another 30mins & same thing happened so they said I'd need to be taken over to delivery.
A doctor came over to see how dilated I was if at all as I wasn't really in labor. She said she could feel babies head & she would try to break my waters. Second time she tried she said oo I can't feel the head any more I think we should scan you. Turned out baby had been breach all along & they had been feeling her bum thinking it was her head engaged. I was then informed I had to go down for a C-section & they would come back to get me at 11.30pm. As i was mid way through getting the spinal bloke the doctor on call came in & asked me to be re scanned. The women doing the block couldn't believe it as I had a injection in my back & he wanted me to lie down. At this point I was already crying & shouting at him I know she hasn't moved I can feel her bloody head under my rib still. He walked out & someone came back in with the scanner & said they would try & do it whilst I was hunched over. Luckily they could & yep still breach. The rest is history & here she is 5lb 9oz


----------



## wannanewbaby

Congrats bumblebee so glad you got the scan and they realized she was breech. Glad to hear you guys are home and healthy


----------



## ferozi12

Congrats to everyone on their precious babies and so happy to hear about the bfps as well! How are the ftms doing with their little ones? Our little man turned a month old yesterday!


----------



## dairymomma

Little girl is also one month old and we're having some issues nursing (I'm having supply problems and she's spitting up.). I'm also running alot during the week for appts and errands so I'm struggling to get her on a schedule. It's pretty nonexistant at this point. But DH has been helping me as much as possible (way more than he usually does) and I'm hiring mommy's helpers once/twice a week to help me with housework so it's not been super bad. I'm hoping things settle down in the next month though because I have to go back to work part-time in 4 weeks.


----------



## wannanewbaby

We're doing pretty good LO is 2 weeks old today we went to doc and he gained almost a pound in one week so he is now 8lbs 11oz a big boy lol. We chose to bottle feed and ended up having to put him on soy due to milk protein allergy he is a much happier baby now and were just enjoying every min of him being this size cause we know it won't last long.


----------



## ferozi12

My LO doubled his birth weight at five weeks...from 6 to 12lbs! I was a bit concerned but the pediatrician said some babies just gain very quickly on breastmilk. Loving my chunky monkey! We also have no schedule at all, baby nurses every 45 minutes. I'm tempted to supplement with formula because I'm so exhausted, but have decided to ebf till he's six months. Just started simeticone drops though and its really helped with his reflux. Now he's at least sleeping for longer than 10 minutes at a stretch!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well glad am not the only one that seems to be suffering. Our little lady will be 2 weeks on Saturday. She seems to be struggling after feeds, it takes me an hour or so to settle her. Midwife believes she's suffering from reflux as she's very wheezy after feeds and quite often sneezes, has hiccups and arches her back in pain.

I was combination feeding but think I might just stick to bottles. She's cant latch on & I have to use nipple shields to get her to latch, which are very messy as she pulls them off & milk spills all over from the teat. I just really don't no wat to do.

No routine what so ever here just feeding on demand. She can change from 1 hour feed to almost a 4 hour feed. She never sleeps at nigh we have a period either starting at 7pm or 8pm and ending at 12 or 1am. Where by she'll cry constantly, forcing herself awake even though you can tell she's so tired. Am a very organised person so getting my head round the unknown is a little hard but we'll get there am sure.

Am just really not taking to motherhood at the moment & can't wait for this feeling to pass, I know it will but I find it better to be honest with myself rather than bottle it all up. I want to start enjoying & loving my baby.
Really nice to keep in touch ladies & find out how were all getting on :hugs:


----------



## sedgeez

Bumblebee I feel you with the breast feeding. I started expressing as melody would just feed until she fell to sleep rather than when she's satisfied. So as soon as I'd put her down she would wake up and cry again. 

So I express and she has about 3oz every 2-3 hours! Since expressing we have now got a little routine and she seems so satisfied. She does have wind though that seems to keep her up sometimes but it's getting better. 

She put on 7oz in 4 days too ;) little chunk!

I felt quite detached at first. I don't know if I posted about the birth on here but it was quite traumatic. 
I had an emergency forceps delivery after 2 days of labour as baby wouldn't rotate properly. They also had to give me a 2nd degree episiotomy. My epidural went wrong the first two times and the third time numbed me too much. And when they messed up the first two they punctured where the fluid is so the fluid around my brain was leaking for 4 days, giving me the worst headaches I've ever had. I couldn't even lift my head. 
Baby was very destressed and they had to take blood samples from her head to check she was ok a lot. She pooed inside too and we both had raised temps so we had to stay in for 3 days as they thought we had an infection. 
Poor melody had to have an IV in and you can see where they tried to put it in. She has 7 marks just in one hand :(

I lost a lot of blood and they thought I'd needed a transfusion. But I was just under needing one so I got iron tablets. 

So with all this trauma and the pain and the headaches when we came home I was very detached. James had to do everything and in the end I couldn't even breast feed. I felt like a failure. 

But then I had a procedure called a blood patch where they take your own blood an inject it into the epidural site and seals the hole. Then the fluid can remake itself. 

When I felt better and I could do more I felt great. I still can't do some stuff as my episiotomy is still sore and healing. But I feel better and like I've bonded more with melody. 

Sorry for the big ramble, but here's my update. 

Ill upload a pic of her when I can get on a computer as I'm using my phone atm :)


----------



## dairymomma

I have moments where I struggle too. It's been 3 years since we had a newborn in the house and it's been hard on me to adjust to having a baby to care for along with my other kids. My LO has been fussier than my other kids and demands to be held alot more so I'm getting virtually nothing done during the day. She's been a cluster feeder too and my bbs feel it when she's on a streak. But the last few days have been better-she's eating more regularly so the cluster feeds are lessening, she's got a set schedule for bedtime/overnight so I'm getting better (though still not decent) sleep, and I finally starting to feel more like my normal self because of it. But my other kids are turning into monsters. Sassing back, temper tantrums, whining, picking on each other etc...Normal kid behavior but they are def doing it ALOT more than they used to. It's like the better their little sister gets, the worse they need to be to make up for it. I know it's a combination of the new baby and my needing to give her the majority of my attention right now that's probably causing their moods but it's still so frustrating. And forget discipline. It's easier for them to get away with being naughty when they know Mommy can't get up out of the chair because she's feeding the baby. :dohh: But DH and I are working on their attitudes. I'm super duper busy right now thanks to a jam-packed appt schedule this month but once things settle down, I'm going to start spending a little more one-on-one time with each of them and DH takes them with him when he can so we all get a break.


----------



## george83

sedgeez said:


> Bumblebee I feel you with the breast feeding. I started expressing as melody would just feed until she fell to sleep rather than when she's satisfied. So as soon as I'd put her down she would wake up and cry again.
> 
> So I express and she has about 3oz every 2-3 hours! Since expressing we have now got a little routine and she seems so satisfied. She does have wind though that seems to keep her up sometimes but it's getting better.
> 
> She put on 7oz in 4 days too ;) little chunk!
> 
> I felt quite detached at first. I don't know if I posted about the birth on here but it was quite traumatic.
> I had an emergency forceps delivery after 2 days of labour as baby wouldn't rotate properly. They also had to give me a 2nd degree episiotomy. My epidural went wrong the first two times and the third time numbed me too much. And when they messed up the first two they punctured where the fluid is so the fluid around my brain was leaking for 4 days, giving me the worst headaches I've ever had. I couldn't even lift my head.
> Baby was very destressed and they had to take blood saumples from her head to check she was ok a lot. She pooed inside too and we both had raised temps so we had to stay in for 3 days as they thought we had an infection.
> Poor melody had to have an IV in and you can see where they tried to put it in. She has 7 marks just in one hand :(
> 
> I lost a lot of blood and they thought I'd needed a transfusion. But I was just under needing one so I got iron tablets.
> 
> So with all this trauma and the pain and the headaches when we came home I was very detached. James had to do everything and in the end I couldn't even breast feed. I felt like a failure.
> 
> But then I had a procedure called a blood patch where they take your own blood an inject it into the epidural site and seals the hole. Then the fluid can remake itself.
> 
> When I felt better and I could do more I felt great. I still can't do some stuff as my episiotomy is still sore and healing. But I feel better and like I've bonded more with melody.
> 
> Sorry for the big ramble, but here's my update.
> 
> Ill upload a pic of her when I can get on a computer as I'm using my phone atm :)

I really hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread but we were together on the ttcal boards and I just wanted to say a big congratulations on baby melody's arrival! It sounds like it was all pretty traumatic but I'm glad things are picking up, such a long and horrible journey from the days we first spoke but worth it in the end x x


----------



## ferozi12

Bumblebee, I had a horrible time breastfeeding for a while and paired with reflux issues I was exhausted all the time, but it suddenly got better 20 days in-I wasn't expecting it but it did. What helped me was expressing milk twice a day and letting someone else give a bottle while I showered or napped or did something not baby related for ten minutes! LO learned how to latch properly with a bit of practice, I had to literally shove my nipple in correctly for a while but he's a little pro now and we can comfortably nurse in our sleep through the night. Good luck whichever way works for you!

My little guy is 6 weeks old today! That's a very celebrated milestone in our culture so we are taking him out for the first time tonight and going for dinner. I am very excited :)


----------



## ferozi12

Here is LO at a month old :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140805_234315.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh gosh sedgeez you poor thing very tough labor. I think tough or shocking labours plan a big part in the bonding/not bonding right away too. Not only is your body reacting to the massive hormone change but you brain has to come to terms with the shock of what's just happend. 
Ferozi your little one is very cute.
Here's my little girl a few days old shes dinky 5lb 9 but on Wednesday she was 6lb 4oz so doing well. The midwife came today as she didn't think I was emotionally dealing with things too well & not only does she think she has reflux but she maybe lactose intolerance. My poor little baby, me & my hubby don't really have any alleges or are fussy eaters. I just feel so sorry for her. As I write this I can hear her screaming out, my mum is looking after her :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sedgeez

Bumblebee, I feel you as I think Melody has colic. Either that or just very bad trapped wind or an allergy to something I'm eating.

She's been screaming for days in pain and nothing I do helps :cry: it breaks my heart and it's very exhausting and hard to deal with. I've tried infacol for her and it helps the wind, but she still gets bad tummy aches that hurts her and she's been very sick since taking it. My friend has recommended another medicine that helped her son when he had severe colic and I'll be getting it tomorrow and I hope that helps her.

It's horrible to see them like this and not be able to help them :nope:


----------



## sedgeez

george83 said:


> I really hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread but we were together on the ttcal boards and I just wanted to say a big congratulations on baby melody's arrival! It sounds like it was all pretty traumatic but I'm glad things are picking up, such a long and horrible journey from the days we first spoke but worth it in the end x x

Thank you! I don't mind you gate crashing at all, it's lovely to hear from you :hugs:

It's nice to finally be at the other end of that dark tunnel and have made it out. It's all been hard but worth it :)


----------



## sedgeez

Here's a pic of Melody :)

There's some in my tickers and display pic but here's another anyway :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wannanewbaby

So sorry to hear that everyone is struggling a little with the LOs we are having some trouble to Ryder seems to still be suffering even after switching to soy he still has lots of gas and large spit ups thinking reflux like a lot of you are saying he has hiccups all the time and when he gets them that's when he has the big spit ups. He is also suffering with constipation so heading to doc tomorrow for more ideas. Hope we can all get LOs more comfortable very soon oh and Ryder is over 10lbs now my big boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dairymomma

We're getting a little better over at this house. I've been having LO adjusted by the chiropractor twice a week and it'd made a WORLD of difference. She's still spitting up but she's sleeping 4-6 hour stretches at a time during the night and I can get her to take a 4-5 hour nap in the afternoon too. The other thing I've been doing is sleeping her on her side at night and on her tummy during the day. It seems to help with her spitting up as a side benefit. I'm not sure if she has reflux or a slight hietal hernia (there's a family history on DH's side of those type hernias and my DD1 had one) but I do notice she spits up alot more if she's on her back. Either way tummy time seems to prevent as much spitting up. 

And since she's sleeping better and starting to eat more regularly during the day, I'm feeling tons better too. Better rest is a HUGE thing for a mom with a nursing baby.


----------



## ferozi12

Sedgeez I'm sorry about the colic. My son had what I can only assume is colic for three weeks and then it suddenly disappeared, thank god, but it is so stressful isn't it? Ask your pedi about simeticone drops, I give those to LO when he's very uncomfortable and they do help. 
Anyone have an unusually hungry baby?? I've never seen a newborn eat like this! I spend my whole life either nursing or pumping it seems. Today I went out with baby and took 8oz of pumped milk with me-he finished all of it in two hours and was screaming for more so I ended up nursing him in the car. Its not like he spits it out or anything either. I'm worried that if he's eating like this at 6 weeks, soon I won't even be able to pump the amounts he needs. Considering supplementing with formula but I was told it'll make his reflux issues worse so holding off for now. Anyone got experience with a baby like this?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Wow ferozi that does seem like a lot my LO is eating about 3 to 4 oz every 3 hours maybe talk to ped about it or maybe he is going through a growth spurt right now.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yep does seem alot my little one feed every 2-3 hours taking 1 & 1/2 to 2 & 1/2oz per feed. She was only dinky when she was born 5lb9oz but she's defo putting on weight.

Are any if you formula feeding, I've got to as midwife believes she maybe lactose intolerant. She used to dirty her nappy 15+ times a day before we changed her milk, just over a week ago. You also couldn't tell the difference between a wet nappy & dirty one. They where all always dirty runny slimy poos. 
She now only goes one a day maybe twice but she hasn't been since Monday. Mondays poo was quite firm & clumped together. Should I be worried.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Bumblebee is your lo on soy if so that's what my LO is eating now and it has also made his poo quite firm that's considered constipated in newborns I'm gonna talk to the doc tomorrow and see what they recommend. When I first put him on the soy he didn't go for 2 days was just him adjusting he goes daily now but always firm and it makes him cry to push it out. So if it continues to be firm for her maybe talk to the doc.


----------



## Bumblebee24

No she's not on soy just lactose free milk but am thinking of introducing one feed of normal milk as she's still only going once a day but its so hard. There has been a fair few with bloody mucus in. Which I can tell are only from the hard poo nicking her bum slightly on the way out :( poor thing.
I just don't know wat to do for the best


----------



## wannanewbaby

Took my lo to doc they have him on 3 teaspoons of karo syrup in one bottle a day and it is working wonders he is going twice a day and it is soft again his doc also said if the karo didn't work give him 1 oz of pear juice a day as it has tons of fiber in it.


----------



## ferozi12

Glad your lo is better wannanewbaby! Will keep in mind about the pear juice.
BFing has finally become easy for us, my baby's still feeding very frequently during the day but is doing 3 hour stretches of sleep at night, which feels great! He's become quite massive, 15lbs now...my arms can definitely tell!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Thanks ferozi the karo syrup only worked for a few days then back to hard poop but recently he seems to be going good again all on his own think his body is getting use to the soy. Glad your getting some sleep finally my lo is doing 3-4 hour stretches which is amazing. Hope everyone else's LOs are doing great!


----------



## ferozi12

Two months old yesterday!! LO is now smiling, giggling, cooing and sleeping in two 5 hour stretches at night. What an amazing difference a couple of weeks make! How are everyone's babies?


----------



## dairymomma

Little miss is 2 months tomorrow and she's smiling, starting to coo/gurgle/make assorted noises, and we're FINALLY getting into a workable bedtime routine. She's sleeping 6-8 hours, eats for an hour, and then another 1-3 hour snooze. She tends to be up most of the day but decent sleep at night is making up for not being able to put her down during the day. Life is getting busy again too. I've got one more day and then I'm back to work part time, DS starts preschool in the next week or so, and I joined a 3 month diet challenge that I'm super excited about. The goal is to lose 8% of my body weight before Thanksgiving or lose $30. 8% is roughly 20lb so it'll be tough but doable. I'm really hoping I meet my goal but my secret wish is to exceed it by 10lb and drop all my remaining baby weight before the holidays. My next goal will be not to regain all that weight during the holidays. :haha:


----------



## wannanewbaby

My lo was 6 weeks on Friday he smiles and also makes a few noises no giggling yet can't wait for that he does 4 to 5 hr stretches at night now and overall his stomach issues are fully resolved. I am just loving every second of being with him :) also looking to start working out now haven't weighed myself since I was in hospital with him wanting to get back to 120 was 150 when I delivered him lost 12lbs before even leaving hospital hope to weigh myself soon


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies, for those suffering with colic- I tried everything, and she had it ALL day for 2 months....what helped was fennel tea in a bottle, just a bit each day. Then I got something called Colimil Milte shipped to me from spain, it has fenell, chamomile and lemon balm extract in it and has studies showing its effectiveness. I give her some of this each day and i don't know if it's that or just time but my god she is so much better....another thing I have realised with my LO is that she cannot handle overstimulation or tiredness at all. As soon as I see her yawning it's time to wind down and put her down for a nap. Colic seems to have tons of different causes but these helped me loads. x


----------



## wannanewbaby

Linnet pops I have also noticed my lo is very fussy when tired if I hold him and pat his but for a few min he is usually out like a light also with his colic I have been giving him gripe water which I believe had fennel in it and it has made a big difference in him. Hoping he outgrows it very soon though.


----------



## Linnypops

wannanew - yep we really turned a corner in the last couple of weeks, it's very gradual and she's still quite fussy after being awake for an hour but it is such a contrast to where it was (crying almost 5 minutes after waking and lasting until the next sleep ugh)...hope your LO sees the same big improvement soon! x


----------



## dairymomma

No colic here but we've been struggling with bfing (up/down supply for me and reflux for LO) a little. I'm working on the supply stuff with essential oils, herbal tea, lactation cookies and picking up fenugreek tomorrow. LO seems to be getting a little better if you keep her upright for 1/2 hour after feeds, burp her often, and started a probiotic to see if it's a gut issue. Only time will tell I guess but I'm seeing a slight improvement in my milk supply today so FX it keeps going up this time.


----------



## ferozi12

Linnypops, fennel tea really helps my LO too. In South Asian culture its common to give all babies a few sips of it a day and pedis recommend it too. If anyone is struggling with reflux (we are!) you can make your own at home. Just boil a pinch of fennel, 2 small cardamom seeds and a mint leaf in a big glass of water, strain and cool. Try giving a few drops of it before feeding. Really helping me right now.
I have a question for you ladies...how does one start combi feeding and what are the pros/ cons? I'm thinking of starting one bottle of formula a day because LO is a biter and my nipples could use an occasional break from the cracks :( Also, I am looking for part time teaching at a new school and I wouldn't want to worry about running out of pumped milk while I'm at work. Feeling major guilt about the decision though.


----------



## sedgeez

Melodys colic has gone too now.

I'm having trouble with my milk supply now. Because I was so unwell after birth I ended up combi feeding as I was too unwell to feed her everytime. Since then my supply has gone downhill. Now I'm well enough and want to exclusively breastfeed again as I miss the closeness it gives us and I know it's best for her.

I'm only managing to express 1 oz with both boobs combined. I used to be able to do about 3oz each. She feeds 5-6oz every 3-4 hours at the moment.

I'm taking fenugreek (have been for 4 days) and I'm pumping multiple times a day but I'm not seeing an improvement yet. I feel really disappointed.

I'm going to keep trying though as I'm determined to get there. 

Any advice?


----------



## Linnypops

Ferozi - Yeah my health visitor sort of frowned upon me giving her fennel tea but said a lot of asian families did it too....I was thinking 'Well, does that not tell you something then - it works!'. hehe. I occasionally give my LO formula - if DF wants to feed her at night for example, or we're out at a 'do' etc. I will say I do end up with really hard boobs after so I would recommend pumping and storing that milk for a while....I think if you drop the same feed every day it should be fine...I think if you were dropping random feeds then it might interfere with your supply but basically as far as i can tell your milk is produced based on the previous days demand so - it should be fine! Don't feel guilty! Baby is still getting loads of goodness from you and a baby also needs you to be functioning as much as it needs your milk X


----------



## ferozi12

Sedgeez the nurses at my hospital recommended eating popcorn, oatmeal, cumin seeds and coconut to boost milk production. I only tried the popcorn and it helped me-plus its a great snack so no harm in trying, right?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Glad to hear everyone's babies seem to be doing well and not as much tummy trouble. Ryder is doing great he laughed for the first time yesterday it was adorable!!! He will be 2 months in a few days can't believe how fast it's all going. Hope everyone continues doing well can't wait to spend the holidays with my lo it's gonna be amazing. Sedgeez sorry to hear about your supply I really hope you can find a way to get it back up fx for you


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi ladies do you remember me? I left here at 20 weeks in March but I just wanted to let you know I'm happily in an April rainbows thread (due March 30th) and now nearly 25 weeks and all going well. I was just thinking how happy I was to still be in the thread after having to leave this one. Hope your baby's are all doing brilliantly :) my turn next!!


----------



## InChristAlone

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi ladies do you remember me? I left here at 20 weeks in March but I just wanted to let you know I'm happily in an April rainbows thread (due March 30th) and now nearly 25 weeks and all going well. I was just thinking how happy I was to still be in the thread after having to leave this one. Hope your baby's are all doing brilliantly :) my turn next!!

Awesome! That's such great news, I'm so happy for you :) hope you're having a good pregnancy & gentle days to come before the excitement of your new arrival x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Am so happy for you & glad to hear everything's going so well. Not long now xx enjoy every minuet of your pregnancy as gosh does it feel like such a long time ago for me. Please do update us on if you have a boy or a girl xx


----------



## ferozi12

Munchkin, what lovely news!! Haven't been on here in ages but so happy for you :)
Praying for a happy, healthy pregnancy and baby.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi munchkin, any update on your little one has she/he arrived xxx


----------



## ferozi12

Hi everyone, how are all your babies doing? I can't believe how time flies, LO will be 10 months old in a couple of days! He took a few steps yesterday :)
Munchkin, has your rainbow arrived?


----------

